#ubuntu-za 2011-03-28
<superfly> sp
<inetpro> tp
<sakhi> mooning
<sakhi> is it me or gmail is having disconnects?
<linuxboy> I keep having issues
<linuxboy> had them for about 3 weeks now
<Symmetria> http://iris.tenet.ac.za/test/jhb.php 
<Symmetria> <3 !
<Symmetria> I made it work
<tr4x> hey hey
<Kilos> afternoon all
<nlsthzn> hi uncle Kilos
<Kilos> hiya nlsthzn howzit
<nlsthzn> All cool
<nlsthzn> and there?
<Kilos> fine ty just made another booboo
<Kilos> was clean installing to 20g drive and didnt read nicely and loat all backups and data that was on my external
<Kilos> and cant member how i gfixed it a year ago
<Kilos> Maaz, kilos.blog
<Maaz> Kilos: kilos.blog is http://mileyssignificantblog.blogspot.com/
<Kilos> cant member if i said exactly how
<Kilos> will go see
<nlsthzn> that sucks... I wiped my 300GB back-up drive a few weeks ago when doing a clean install... still had it plugged in and I didn't pay attention when the partitions where created... ooops
<Kilos> yip thats what i did
<Kilos> but once before i managed to recover everything using the tools testdisk photorec foremost and scalpel
<Kilos> now i doing something wrong
<Kilos> and i didnt explain in the blog how to do it step for step
<Kilos> whatta fool i be at times
<Kilos> i thought i was gonna install on the 20g and didnt look lekker and parted the 40g external
<Kilos> anyway i will kep trying. but data very low so will most likely be offline till the 1st then get new bundle and come say hi again
<Kilos> hehe try making 50m data last 3 weeks
<Kilos> nlsthzn, tell the guys i say hi and will be back on the first please
<nlsthzn> Kilos: not there that often but I will do when I am online.... cheers and good luck
<Kilos> thanks. if you want to try recover you lost data look at 
<Kilos> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=387922
<Kilos> http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/testdisk
<Kilos> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/recover-deleted-files-with-foremostscalpel-in-ubuntu.html
<nlsthzn> Kilos: to late... luckily I had all the data on my desktop... thing was it just started the partitioning when I ripped the USB cable out in a panic... :p all well now
<nuvolari> meh
<nuvolari> seems like the interwebs is broken tonight
<nuvolari> or is it just me?
<nuvolari> *hint hint* vodacom
<superfly> nuvolari: just you
<Symmetria> ULLO!
#ubuntu-za 2011-03-29
<nuvolari> fp
<superfly> sp
 * nlsthzn waves
<sakhi> moonin
 * sakhi waves at nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> hi sakhi :)
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> good morning
 * nlsthzn waves at inetpro
<superfly> morning
<nlsthzn> sup superfly (I see -za slowly stirs)
<inetpro> nlsthzn: what's up doc?
<nlsthzn> inetpro: sorry was afk, not to much, lazy day, and there?
<queery> maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for queery!
<queery> awesome
<queery> maaz, thank you
<Maaz> queery: Sure
<Symmetria> maaz, whiskey please
<Maaz> Symmetria: Huh?
<Symmetria> maaz irish coffee?
<Maaz> Symmetria: Huh?
<Symmetria> maaz, any form of intoxicating substance?
<Maaz> Symmetria: Sorry...
<Symmetria> gah, useless I tell you
<Symmetria> absolutely useless :P
<marcog> Maaz: $arg please is <reply>$who: Go get it yourself!
<Maaz> marcog: Got it
<Symmetria> Maaz, hot intimate encounters with yourself
<Maaz> Symmetria: Huh?
<Symmetria> Maaz, hot intimate encounters with yourself please?
<Maaz> Symmetria: Go get it yourself!
<Symmetria> :P wow, it told me to rape it :P
<queery> haha
<Morganvd> oh when oh when will software be maid by cell companies for linux
<superfly> Morganvd: when you spell "made" correctly? :-P
<Morganvd> haha
<Morganvd> they like old maids
<Morganvd> i finaly got my Cell C usb to work
<Morganvd> what a mission
<superfly> why? I just plugged a friend's in and it worked instantly
<Kerbero> there are a lot of people strugling too
<Morganvd> it keeps asking me for my pin and then disconeects
<Morganvd> i downloaded 
<Morganvd> saki3g
<Morganvd> use it and it ran first go
<Kerbero> o
<Morganvd> then used it to compile it into usb_modeswitch 
<Morganvd> and now i can use network manager
<Kerbero> is there any tutorial you followed?
<Morganvd> nope i got the info on a forum where the guy said try this try that if it does not work try saki3g
<Morganvd> saki3g is a script
<Morganvd> it seemed to pick up the setting from the usb
<Morganvd> but its a gui scripts
<Morganvd> i just ran it
<Morganvd> it connected 
<Morganvd> used option more options
<Morganvd> and there is a compile into usb_modeswitch 
<Morganvd> had to install libusb-dev
<Morganvd> to get it to work with network maanger
<Morganvd> manager*
<Kerbero> ok
<Kerbero> will copy the instructions
<Morganvd> if you want i can try write a short tutorial for you
<superfly> put your sim card into a phone and turn off the pin
<Kerbero> will just give your instructions through to a friend strugling with it
<Morganvd> did that and it did not work
 * superfly doesn't understand why people have issues
<Kerbero> different modems
<Morganvd> there seems to be a issue with E1752 and usb-modeswitch
<Kerbero> "so dit hang mar af van watter modem jy kry"
<superfly> I have a Vodacom Huawei E272, and my friend had the E1752 I think (the standard Cell C one)
<superfly> both work out of the box on Kubuntu 10.10, without usb modeswitch
<Morganvd> superfly: i have tried it on 3 diffrent ubuntu machines
<Morganvd> and they all have the same issue
<Kerbero> we also had the same issue as Morganvd
<superfly> latops or desktops?
<Kerbero> laptops
<superfly> i know that on some desktops the front USB ports don't have enough power
<Morganvd> laptop
<Morganvd> hp 8730w
<superfly> worked perfectly in my friend's laptop too
<Morganvd> netbook dell 1018
<Morganvd> you can also run the script each time
<Morganvd> but i like using netowrk manager
<Morganvd> there was 2 diffrent usb modems
<Morganvd> the new standard cellc one is e1752
<Morganvd> it used to be another model
<Morganvd> this one has only been standard a few months
#ubuntu-za 2011-03-30
<sakhi> moonin
<superfly> heya sakhi
<superfly> morning maiatoday
<tr4x> hey folks
<superfly> morning tr4x
<inetpro> good morning
<inetpro> superfly: have you loaded Firefox on your N900 yet?
<inetpro> if you haven't just go to http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/m
<superfly> inetpro: I have the RC
<superfly> but it's very slow
<inetpro> cool, how do you like it so far?
 * inetpro has helped a friend install it on his Galaxy Tab and he's extremely happy with it
<superfly> I like the interface, it's cool
<superfly> but VERY slow
<superfly> painful to use
<inetpro> hmm... ok
<inetpro> interesting review: http://www.androidza.co.za/firefox-for-android-quick-review/
<tumbleweed> superfly: feel like designing a theme for the ubuntu packaging guide? :P
<superfly> heh
<superfly> tumbleweed: I'm afraid I'm *really* busy at the moment, don't think I'll have the time
 * tumbleweed guessed as much :)
<superfly> tumbleweed: you talking about this? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-packaging-guide
<tumbleweed> yeah
<tumbleweed> e.g. daniel.holba.ch/temp/guide/
<superfly> ah, using Sphinx
<tumbleweed> yar
<superfly> tumbleweed: something like this? http://img140.imageshack.us/img140/3876/ubuntupackagingguide.png
<tumbleweed> I can't view that
<superfly> hrm
<superfly> http://img140.imageshack.us/i/ubuntupackagingguide.png/
<superfly> tumbleweed: ^^ better?
<tumbleweed> yes
<tumbleweed> mind if I paste that in #ubuntu-motu?
<tumbleweed> have I successufully hooked you?: P
<superfly> hahaha
<superfly> yeah, I'll give it ago this evening
<superfly> you're welcome to post it in #ubuntu-motu
 * superfly didn't do much, just changed a few colours
<tumbleweed> aah. I think they are considering re-using bits from ubuntu-website
<tumbleweed> (it's on launchpad)
<superfly> yeah, that would be a good idea (that's what I was thinking)
<tumbleweed> chat to dholbach if you are still hooked :)
<tumbleweed> superfly: can you propose a bzr merge of that?
<superfly> tumbleweed: can do
<tumbleweed> superfly: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-packaging-guide/+bug/740044 btw
<Symmetria> *HRM*
<Symmetria> there needs to be some huge bush fire between capetown and azerfontein
<Symmetria> :P so that people stop getting pissy when you wanna dig up their flowers to lay fiber
<Tonberry> lol
<Symmetria> no one gives a fuck about feinbos :P gimme fiber :P
<Tonberry> hahaha
<drubin> Symmetria: language
<Symmetria> drubin sorry, I dont know of polite language for eco freaks :P
<drubin> Symmetria: I don't mind what you call them just not in here
<Tonberry> tree huggers
<drubin> Symmetria: this is supposed to be family friendly
 * inetpro agrees with drubin
<drubin> inetpro: ^5
<superfly> Ditto here
<inetpro> good evening?
<inetpro> drubin: what ssh client would you recommend on an android device?
<inetpro> drubin: android device like the Galaxy Tab*
<inetpro> or anybody else for that matter
<|3o|3> erm...
<|3o|3> what did I used to use...
<froztbyte> connectbot is the one I hear a lot of people use
<|3o|3> Yeah inetpro, I think I used that before
<inetpro> froztbyte: thanks
<inetpro> is there something like rdesktop on android?
<|3o|3> there's gmote
<|3o|3> but it doesn't relay your screen
<|3o|3> Yeah, connectbot is the app...
<drubin> inetpro: connectbot is the defecto standard and only one ;)
<drubin> inetpro: You got a Galaxy Tab? what are your thoughts?
<inetpro> drubin: thanks
<inetpro> drubin: no but a colleague has and I would love to have one
<inetpro> it's a great device
<drubin> it is average
<|3o|3> drubin: you're average
<drubin> |3o|3: s/above average/average ;)
<inetpro> drubin: so what would you rate as better than the galaxy tab?
<inetpro> drubin: what hand held device*
<Vhata> an iPad2
<inetpro> Vhata: no ways
<drubin> inetpro: I agree with Vhata 
<inetpro> what?
<drubin> even the Ipad one is better then the Galexy
<inetpro> yikes
<|3o|3> Have you seen the new tablet Amazon is selling?
<|3o|3> Android 3
<|3o|3> Motorola XOOM
<inetpro> the ipad is genuinely to big IMHO
<inetpro> and very heavy
<inetpro> I don't like what google is doing with android 3 but I bet that it's only a temporary move
<inetpro> |3o|3: is the XOOM available yet?
<|3o|3> Perhaps not in SA... :/
<|3o|3> But it is on the Amazon.com site.
 * inetpro wonders what all the apple fanboys are still doing on #ubuntu-za 
<Vhata> inetpro: so simply appreciating a device for being well manufactured and usable and enjoyable == "fanboy" now?
<Vhata> liking anything that isn't the Official Thing That We Like is wrong now?
 * inetpro is just wondering
<inetpro> my gut feel says that apple is doing it wrong while ubuntu is trying to uphold FLOSS freedom
<inetpro> but maybe I'm wrong?
<|3o|3> Apple makes pretty good hardware
<|3o|3> and software actually...
<|3o|3> I personally would never touch any of it, (unless it was given to me ;)
<|3o|3> but its still pretty good
<inetpro> |3o|3: that I can agree with
<nuvolari> ditto
<nuvolari> but...
<nuvolari> i'll take the hardware
<nuvolari> and install ubuntu
<superfly> talking of hardware, any way to revive what seems to be a dead motherboard?
<nuvolari> providing support to users on support is a tough job :/ very frustrating
<nuvolari> superfly: other than buying a new one... not much, I think :-/
<superfly> nuvolari: yeah, so I figured
<nuvolari> It's pretty sad actually. I look here at my tower that's been quiet for about a year now. Pretty good hardware, but the Mobo is toast
#ubuntu-za 2011-03-31
<superfly> tumbleweed: meh, my PC motherboard died last night, it seems, so it doesn't look like I'll be getting to that merge proposal any time soon
<superfly> tumbleweed: on a different note, do you have some links for me to get started on packaging my open source app for debian? I'm specifically looking for what my package needs to contain to pass the debian packaging standards
<sakhi> moonin
<superfly> hiya sakhi
<tumbleweed> superfly: sucks. That packaging guide is a good start. That and the debian new maintainer's guide
<linuxboy> superfly: was the the mobo I gave you?
<linuxboy> (I did give you one, right?)
<tumbleweed> superfly: you can't even just paste teh colours you used into the bug? (all currentyl inaccessible?)
<superfly> linuxboy: no, that one still works 100%
<linuxboy> superfly: rad
<linuxboy> superfly: I paid a lot for that mobo back in teh good old days
<linuxboy> superfly: I think its paid itself off
<superfly> tumbleweed: I have a stylesheet here, but I'd rather edit the conf.py file - perhaps I can get to that between today and tomorrow at work
<tumbleweed> superfly: ok
<tumbleweed> superfly: your package needs to have a declared licence (preferably with the full licence text in COPYING / LICENCE), not contain convenience copies of libraries (although tht's not such a big deal), and use a sensible build system (python's distutils / setuptools is good)
<superfly> tumbleweed: hmm, it's probably about 90% there
<superfly> tumbleweed: thanks, I'll get onto that stuff
<tumbleweed> superfly: oh, and dare I say that it all needs to meet the DFSG? :)
<superfly> tumbleweed: I checked that, from what I can see, it does :-)
<queery> is 720 bad sectors on a external hdd bad?
<linuxboy> well its worse then 719 and not as bad as 721
<queery> haha
<queery> ok
<queery> thanx
<queery> its on a terabite
<queery> so i guess it depends on where they are an how big the sectors is
<linuxboy> tbh, I'm not sure
<linuxboy> i think that disks normally silently relocate sectors to spare space
<linuxboy> and once thats full they tell the OS
<linuxboy> but I think you should look at SMART and at how fast the number of sectors are growing
<queery> not my disk, told the person to take it back to the shop
<queery> i could not copy anything on it
<nehi> nehi | FF4
<nehi> nehi|ff4
<queery> you wana pyp who?
<queery> pipe...
<nehi> queery: myself
<queery> haha
<nehi> sorry
<queery> haha
<nehi> but i want info to install firefox 4
<queery> i tried, not possible
<queery> go to chrome.google.com
<queery> they have the latest
<tumbleweed> no no no no
<nehi> do u know the ppa commands?
<tumbleweed> chromium is in Ubuntu, use that instead of chrome, it's supported by Ubuntu
<queery> haha
<tumbleweed> there's a PPA with firefox for in it, if you deseparatly need it before natty releases next month
<nehi> i need firefox
<queery> but I had to many bugs so switch to the darkside
<nehi> i have chrome stable version on my 10.10
<queery> then why switch to firefox?
<nehi> ok
<queery> you just wana try it out
<queery> ?
<nehi> ya
<queery> oh ok
<queery> tumbleweed whats the PPA?
<queery> do you have it?
<nehi> i gotta go
<nehi> thx a lot friends
<nehi> bye
<queery> bye nehi 
<queery> did he get the PPA?
<tumbleweed> maaz google for ubuntu firefox 4 ppa
<Maaz> tumbleweed: "Firefox 4 PPA for Ubuntu 10.04 and 10.10 users" http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/03/firefox-4-ppa-for-ubuntu-10-04-and-10-10-users/ :: "Install Firefox 4 In Ubuntu 10.04 / 10.10 Via PPA Repository - The ..." http://www.webupd8.org/2011/03/install-firefox-4-in-ubuntu-1004-1010.html :: "Install Firefox 4 beta 2 in Ubuntu using PPA" http://linuxhub.net/2010/07/install-firefox-4-beta-2-in-ubuntu-using-ppa/ :: "How to install firefox
<queery> haha
<queery> oops
<queery> where can i find maaz commands?
<tumbleweed> Maaz: help
<Maaz> tumbleweed: I can help you with: looking things up, remembering things, delivering messages, decisions, games, monitoring things, browsing the internet, conversions, silly fun stuff, calculations, system administration, software development and south african stuff.
<Maaz> Ask me "help me with ..." for more details.
<queery> oh ok cool
<queery> thanx
<Tonberry> Maaz: help me with world domination
<Maaz> Tonberry: I'm afraid I don't know what you are asking about. Ask "what can you do" to browse my features.
<Tonberry> worth a try...
<queery> hehe
<queery> wil play with him/her a bit l8er
<Tonberry> it
<queery> hehe
<queery> IT... has feelings
<queery> or at least attitude 
<queery> ok i need to work
<inetpro> good evening
<plustwo_> hi all
#ubuntu-za 2011-04-01
 * superfly cruises through
<Symmetria> *HRM*
<Symmetria> canonical breaking things
<sakhi> moonin
<superfly> yo sakhi
<inetpro> good morning sakhi, superfly, Symmetria and everyone else
<superfly> heya inetpro
<sakhi> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> eish!
<inetpro> can we not just scratch today from the calendar?
<superfly> inetpro: what's the problem?
<inetpro> superfly: 1 April
<inetpro> everyone coming with stories
<superfly> ah
<inetpro> always difficult to determine whether something is true or not
<superfly> drubin: you around?
<drubin> superfly: Yip
<superfly> drubin: was looking for your blog post on SMS spam, but I found it
<Symmetria> arghhh
<Symmetria> canonical has broken their mirror verificaiton thingy
<drubin> superfly: tumbleweed http://ubuntu-za.org/admin/reports/status
<superfly> drubin: yeah, sorry, been meaning to get to that, just haven't had a chance
<drubin> superfly: me neither ;/ 
<superfly> drubin: also, I have no computer at the moment, so I can't do much right now
<superfly> :-(
<linuxboy> superfly: *sadface*
<queery> maaz, coffee
<Maaz> queery: Huh?
<queery> maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<queery> still Fatal error: Out of memory (allocated 47972352) (tried to allocate 2252603 bytes) in /var/www/www.ubuntu-za.org/sites/all/modules/gcal_events/simplepie.inc on line 8593
<queery> hmm
<queery> getting frustrated
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for queery!
<queery> just in time
<queery> maaz, thank you
<Maaz> queery: Sure
<drubin> Maaz: annouse http://ubuntu-za.org/news/2011/04/01/ubuntu-1104-natty-release-party-western-cape
<Maaz> drubin: What?
<superfly> Maaz: announce http://ubuntu-za.org/news/2011/04/01/ubuntu-1104-natty-release-party-western-cape
<Maaz> Announcement from superfly! http://ubuntu-za.org/news/2011/04/01/ubuntu-1104-natty-release-party-western-cape
<queery> Maaz: announce http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/855/detail/
<Maaz> Announcement from queery! http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/855/detail/
<queery> please RSVP
<drubin> ye that thing
<drubin> sorry had the correct thing typed out but forgot to press send
<drubin> superfly: flysnack
<tumbleweed> yay!
<superfly> http://www.google.com/search?q=comic+sans
<tumbleweed> pitywe didn't organise a gloabl jam
<queery> that is so cool superfly 
<marcog> queery: how accurate do you need the numbers to be?
<marcog> i'd like to announce to AC, but closer to the time so that people don't forget
<queery> not at all just want to know how many rolles and stuff they need to get
<queery> ok
<marcog> queery: you mind if i create a fb event and let people rsvp there?
<queery> no prob
<marcog> i've noticed a greater tendancy to get irregulars/new people that route
<queery> just invite me too
<marcog> sure
<queery> facebook.com/dewald.noeth
<marcog> ya i have you
<queery> oh right
<queery> hehe
<marcog> i'm gonna make the leg group the admin, then we can spam-vite the whole group
<marcog> :P
<queery> have to many friends to remember who does and doesn't
<queery> ok
<marcog> haha, np
<marcog> ok, event is created an spam-vited people
<marcog> queery: maybe link to FB event on the ubuntu-za event page?
<queery> I will
<queery> if i can get in to edit: Fatal error: Out of memory (allocated 47710208) (tried to allocate 1048592 bytes) in /var/www/www.ubuntu-za.org/sites/all/modules/gcal_events/simplepie.inc on line 8589
<queery> nice
<marcog> lol
<marcog> i got that as well once
<queery> drubin, !!!!
<queery> tumbleweed, can you help?
<tumbleweed> try now
<queery> think its working thanc
<queery> x
<queery> ok done
<queery> invites sent
<queery> marcog, could you add the loco one url
<queery> it has the mos
<queery> *map
<queery> wow what a typo
<marcog> lol
<marcog> til to lock my screen
<tumbleweed> who did what?
<marcog> queery: will do so in a minute
<marcog> tumbleweed: nomad
<tumbleweed> who did *what*?
<marcog> 14:22 < marcog> lol
<marcog> 14:23 < marcog> til to lock my screen
<marcog> ^ was nomad
<tumbleweed> ah
<queery> im confused
<tumbleweed> Maaz: TIL
<Maaz> tumbleweed: What?
<tumbleweed> Maaz: TIL is Today I learned
<Maaz> tumbleweed: Got it
<marcog> queery: nomad got hold of my pc while i was 50cm away from it
<queery> haha
<tumbleweed> Maaz: TIL ~=s/l/L/
<Maaz> tumbleweed: Righto
<queery> oh never a good idea
<queery> someone changed my facebook and pidgin statuses so that I was to ashamed to look my mother in the eye that night
<linuxboy> marcog: baggypantsing
<marcog> queery: done, and also made you an admin so you can edit the event
<superfly> linuxboy: favourite pasttime of sysadmins, eh?
<marcog> http://pastebin.com/F8J08N9Q <- for those who have been following the debate of language for IT @ schools
<marcog> quite a sad ending
<tumbleweed> err wtf?
<marcog> tumbleweed: yeah, dunno where that came from
<marcog> first time i even heard of pascal being considered
<tumbleweed> also, writing their own pascal...
<marcog> well they did that with delphi ... in a way
<marcog> but just not *them*
<queery> thanx marcog 
 * tumbleweed bets tehy'll be force to reduce scope down to windows-only
<queery> I did terbo pascal
 * queery is not a programmer at all
<queery> what does the OO stand for in the following: "Pascal that will run on any OS, AND will be OO"
<drubin> queery: object orientated
<queery> oh ok
<queery> wow Pascal OO
<marcog> which is basically redoing delphi :/
<marcog> but hopefully they drop the gui's
<superfly> actually, Pascal had an OO form from TurboPascal 5 or 6
 * superfly wrote apps in OO Pascal in highschool
<superfly> dunno why they don't just use FreePascal then
<Symmetria> heh pascal went OO in 6 
<Symmetria> turbo pascal
<Symmetria> though the OO version was called turbo vision or something iirc 
<superfly> well, TurboVision was the OO TUI library shipped with 6 and 7
 * superfly remembers struggling to explain the concepts of OOP to his computer studies teacher
<marcog> tumbleweed: "Is there going to be a local repository set up or is this more a celebration?" <- we can say yes, right?
<tumbleweed> yeah
<marcog> how many people were at the recent release parties?
<marcog> we're already at 19 yes and 11 maybes
 * Symmetria just watched an awesome movie called the speed of thought
<inetpro> marcog: are you sure that the pascal story is not a joke?
<marcog> inetpro: it is :P
<inetpro> of course
<marcog> it had me fooled for a bit tbh
<marcog> until i finished saw the bit about CAT
<marcog> s/finished//
 * inetpro lol
<inetpro> I had my suspicions right from the beginning although the headline caught me as must read stuff
<superfly> tumbleweed: https://code.launchpad.net/~raoul-snyman/ubuntu-packaging-guide/new-colours/+merge/56010
<nuvolari> fp
#ubuntu-za 2011-04-02
<Kilos> good morning everyone
#ubuntu-za 2011-04-03
<Squirm> good evening
<Squirm> good morning
<klaasvakie> howzit
<klaasvakie> I've been running ubuntu netbook remix on an old laptop, and i've upgraded to natty which i've been periodically updating after that
<klaasvakie> after todays update though, my unity desktop is gone, and i'm seeing the gnome panels again
<klaasvakie> unity doesn't seem to be an option in the gdm menu
<Tonberry> i pity the team who needs to release that in a month
<klaasvakie> and i've reinstalled ubuntu-netbook-unity-default-settings
<klaasvakie> any other ideas?
<klaasvakie> b.t.w. i've actually been very happy with the unity UI and before today, haven't had any issues
<klaasvakie> never been a gnome fan, but I like unity
<Tonberry> my first contact with unity was installing the 11.04 beta in virtualbox yesterday
<Tonberry> so i know less than you do...
<klaasvakie> hehe
<klaasvakie> it's a pity because the google results are just full of people bitching about unity, I assume the useful pages are like 10 screens down
<klaasvakie> brb, gonna try something
<klaasvakie> beh, no luck
<tumbleweed> klaasvakie: it's listed as "Ubuntu Desktop Edition" in gdm
<tumbleweed> all you need is to have ubunttu-desktop installed
<klaasvakie> tumbleweed, thanks let me try
<|3o|3> tumbleweed: you using unity?
<klaasvakie> tumbleweed, I don't have "Ubuntu Desktop Edition", I have "Ubuntu" and "Ubuntu Classic" and then some failsafe stuff
<tumbleweed> |3o|3: yeah :/
<|3o|3> tumbleweed: :D
<|3o|3> I'm loving it
<tumbleweed> klaasvakie: aah, it's now called "Ubuntu"
<klaasvakie> yeah, "Ubuntu" gets me to the gnome panels
<tumbleweed> you need supported hardware, though. I don't think unity-2d is ready
<klaasvakie> i've been running unity for months now
<klaasvakie> it works
<|3o|3> tumbleweed: well, depending on how you define hardware
<|3o|3> I mean, my netbook handles it fine :/
<nuvolari> xfce ftw :D
<klaasvakie> it just doesn't want to work after todays update
<tumbleweed> klaasvakie: oh, it crashes a lot
<marcog> tumbleweed: so wait, does that mean natty won't work without 3d acceleration?
<tumbleweed> marcog: you don't need to use unity
<marcog> tumbleweed: ok
<klaasvakie> tumbleweed, no it doesn't crash, I just can't *get* into unity anymore
<klaasvakie> when I log in I get the gnome panels
<klaasvakie> I can't get the unity interface back
<|3o|3> marcog: I don't has real 3d acceleration, and it works. Albeit not always THAT snappily
<marcog> tumbleweed: are you going to be the poor sole unity "expert" at the release party? :P
<tumbleweed> marcog: :P
<tumbleweed> |3o|3: intel graphics works best
<|3o|3> tumbleweed: I think I may have those yes... not sure.
<klaasvakie> mine is running fine on a "radeon mobility"
<marcog> klaasvakie: ati is the worst :/
<marcog> wrt linux support
<klaasvakie> yeah, but the new libdrm +kms stuff seems to be pretty stable
<tumbleweed> yeah, it's got botter
<klaasvakie> as in way better than 6 months ago
<tumbleweed> better
<klaasvakie> the powersaving stuff got merged in 2.6.37 which helped a lot
<klaasvakie> and 2.6.38 seems to have added a lot of bugfixes (seeing lot less glitches etc.)
<klaasvakie> and kms is nice :)
<klaasvakie> ah, google seems to think that it could be a stale saved-session, brb
<marcog> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/04/01/ubuntu1004_beta_review/
<marcog> :-/
<Tonberry> i pity the devs
<Tonberry> that need to release that
<Tonberry> so very very soon
<marcog> i'm glad i've skipped over this problem by switching to xmonad :)
<Tonberry> haha
<Tonberry> perhaps it is time that i should as well
<marcog> most the people i know that have tried it out have loved it
<marcog> and never gone back
<Tonberry> with a default config?
<marcog> maybe in 2 years time unity will be better and worth trying out
<Tonberry> or with a customised one?
<marcog> nah, i configure it a lot
<Tonberry> ah
<Kilos> evening everyone
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> hey Squirm howzit going
<Squirm> hey there Kilos 
<Squirm> how you doing?
<Kilos> well ty
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You're Welcome I'm sure
<nuvolari> Kilos!!
<nuvolari> :>
<nuvolari> naand oom
<Kilos> lo nuvolari gaan dit goed
<nuvolari> dit gaan goed dat ek oom nou weer vir 'n slag sien
<nuvolari> hoe gaan dit met oom?
<Kilos> ja ek is min hier op die oomblik ook seun
<Kilos> kom groet net elke paar daie
<Kilos> goed dankie
<tumbleweed> gimp in unity => kak
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Squirm> lo
<WezzoG> hey
#ubuntu-za 2012-03-26
<magespawn> Morning all.
<Kilos> good morning superfly magespawn and other lurkers
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<superfly> morning Kilos!
 * superfly needs some more c0ffee
<magespawn> Hi kilos
<Kilos> hehe
<Kerbero> me too
<Kilos> lo Kerbero 
<Kerbero> hi kilos
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> hi sdehaan 
<Kilos> that game dont work here. Simon says nothing
<Kilos> morning inetpro 
<inetpro> goeie more Kilos
<Kilos> pidgin jy nog inetpro ?
<inetpro> Kilos: sometimes
<Kilos> are there advantages in using a jabber ID rather than gmail addy in pidgin?
<bakuman> hallo oom kilos
<Kilos> dag bakuman 
<Kilos> morning drussell 
<drussell> Kilos: morning!
<Kilos> hi GrimmBuss 
<GrimmBuss> Hey, how are you?
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<GrimmBuss> Cant complain. No one listens anyways ;)
<Kilos> hehe are you looking for linux help?
<Kilos> GrimmBuss, welcome to ubuntu-za
<GrimmBuss> Suprisingly I'm not. Thanks for offering though. One of my friends I study with suggests him and I use this as a way to discuss a project we have to work on.
<Kilos> ah
<GrimmBuss> Thanks though.
<kbmonkey> morning o/
<bakuman> \o
<Kilos> GrimmBuss, np
<Kilos> hi there kbmonkey how are you
<kbmonkey> hi oom Kilos, I am good ty
<kbmonkey> how is you? I see Maaz is back
<Kilos> hehehe you also going the oom route now
<bakuman> hehe
<Kilos> yeah we are so lucky we can now have double coffees
<Kilos> im good ty kbmonkey , been sorting xubuntu a bit and other things so been slacking on the studies
<kbmonkey> me too. i'm pressured into doing other studies so i can get work in the 'real world'
<kbmonkey> php mysql certification..
<kbmonkey> and im also doing a cryptography course online
<Kilos> good
<kbmonkey> while trying to learn Python
<kbmonkey> :P
<kbmonkey> so I am sad I have min brain cycles left for lpi :(
<Kilos> i member something about php not being good
<Kilos> but python rocks
<kbmonkey> i know php, just need to get that piece of paper cos you know, that's how the real world (tm) works :/
<Kilos> oh well , not too serious, everyone else is way too busy as well
<kbmonkey> its getting serious now, to find a job
<Kilos> oh ya. qualifications mean everything. if not bought
<Kilos> thats not good news lad
<kbmonkey> ironic, with 10+ years experience, I can say it counts for everything compared to a piece of paper. yet, everything works the other way.
<Kilos> yip without that paper you are classed as doff
<kbmonkey> my other option, is to invent the next great thing :)
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> i _was_ considering my own tech support business, supply free OS (Ubuntu)
<Kilos> yeah but isnt pmb kinda slow for IT work
<Kilos> not called sleepy hollow for nothing
<kbmonkey> yes. but i also know from experience, marketing is everything
<kbmonkey> pmb is a very industrious town, not much action, but lots of business. factories and commercial
<Kilos> ah maybe it grew up since i was there
<kbmonkey> and lots and lots of old fogies who need tech support, not like us geeks Kilos ;O
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<kbmonkey> it did indeed! since the 8 years i last lived here, it sure did grow!
<Kilos> advertise at the post office. make a flyer to go in every postbox
<Kilos> and maybe a yellow pages add
<kbmonkey> perhaps getting more out there, ie setup stalls in malls
<kbmonkey> wb maiatoday o/
<maiatoday> hi kbmonkey
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<kbmonkey> does anybody know what telkom considers "local bandwidth"? their site is hopeless to give any detailed info
<kbmonkey> and mybroadband posts date back to 2009/2010 :/
<bakuman> kbmonkey, alles is blender tot jou cap opraak
<bakuman> DAN begin jy eers local bebruik
<bakuman> *blended
<Kilos> bbl
<kbmonkey> oh, did is stupid bakuman :/
<kbmonkey> so they cant give you the option to use local before your cap
<bakuman> no, and yes it is stupid
<kbmonkey> so I cant get updates or repos without screwing the rest of the house over
<magespawn> I recall vqg
<bakuman> exactly :(
<kbmonkey> wow, telkom sure is a bunch of rats
<magespawn> I recall vaguley there is a way to do it
<magespawn> But think is requires two accountsnot the free local
<magespawn> And the local is only locally hosted .co.za sites not even .net like @lantic
<bakuman> hire a server, run a proxy on it and then get local only internet
<kbmonkey> not a bad idea bakuman. ssh forwarding to serve out int pages
<kbmonkey> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<kbmonkey> Maaz: rusks?
<Maaz> kbmonkey: rusks are dunkable hard biscuits
<kbmonkey> :p I know that...
<kbmonkey> Maaz: rusks please?
<bakuman> lol
<Maaz> behind the calender on top of the fridge, but dont tell everyone kbmonkey
<kbmonkey> okay, it wil be our secret
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for kbmonkey!
<kbmonkey> Maaz: dankie bits and bytes
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Excuse me?
<magespawn> kbmonkey did you get my message?
<kbmonkey> i did magespawn 
<kbmonkey> i keep my irc on a remote shell but i see awaymessages when i get back :)
<kbmonkey> its so that, if my bad wifi drops, i can reconnect and resume irc where i left off
<kbmonkey> learning the joys of screen
<bakuman> screen is awesome
<magespawn> kbmonkey on AndroIRC I cannot see who is away and such.
<kbmonkey> the php cert from w3schools.com should be good, hey?
<kbmonkey> magespawn: would you know, w3schools.com is decent for studying?
<magespawn> That is a new one for me, but I did do a course through the w3c on html which was quite good
<magespawn> I did not do the certification though.
<confluency> Uh, guys
<confluency> You may want to look at this: http://w3fools.com/
<confluency> It's an OK resource for looking stuff up, sometimes, but it's not always accurate.  And it is in *no way* affiliated with the W3C, in spite of the misleading name.
<magespawn> I did the learn through the W3c.org
<confluency> Yeah, that's the actual legit site. :)
<kbmonkey> thanks confluency, was looking for such info!
<nuvolari> o/ lo everyone
<kbmonkey> lo nuvolari  o/
<kbmonkey> I just cannot find _any_ info on what Telkom defines as local bandwidth, and when it kicks in
<kbmonkey> from the horse's mouth I mean
<Banlam> the telkom contracts, doesn't the local banwidth only kick in when you finish your normal cap
<Banlam> and local bandwidth should be any traffic to a south african IP
<kbmonkey> apparently it does Banlam. but Im trying to find their official statement on this
<Banlam> is there a reason you think otherwise?
<Banlam> what package are you on?
<kbmonkey> because, well with Telkom you know you cant trust them by heresay
<Banlam> heh
<kbmonkey> will the package matter? I'm not sure its for my old man's dsl\
<Banlam> "Your blended data allowance (CAP) is used by default, your local only access CAP applies only once your blended CAP has been depleted."
<Banlam> http://www.do.co.za/broadband/offerings/internet-bundles/do-level-1/#note_2
<Banlam> that what you're looking for?
<kbmonkey> do == Telkom now?
<Banlam> yeah
<Banlam> do internet
<Banlam> redirected from telkomsa.net
<kbmonkey> what if this dsl was bought before they merged?
<kbmonkey> ah okay tanks Banlam 
<Banlam> do has always been a telkom product
<Banlam> np
<Banlam> my gran was on telkom internet 1GB or whatever it was
<Banlam> and it was the same procedure
<kbmonkey>  really got excited thinking I could use the local data for study videos. oh well
<tumbleweed> you can always buy cheap local data from another ISP
<Banlam> was also going to suggest that
<kbmonkey> funny you should say that tumbleweed, this 2 year contract is nearly over :)
<Banlam> but there's nothing stopping you having 2 ISPs
<tumbleweed> and some provide pretty good pre-paid prices. No 2 year contracts required
<kbmonkey> i used afrihost before, no hickups there
<magespawn> Then you can setup to use the local cap only for local
<kbmonkey> or is mweb preferable?
<magespawn> Is uncapped not an option?
<kbmonkey> it can be, will make a list of deals
<kbmonkey> it depends on the pricing, of course
<magespawn> My mweb is 588 per month 1 meg line excludes tellin at 180
<queery> tellin?
<Banlam> telkom line rental
<Banlam> hey queery o/
<magespawn> Banlam nice translate
<Banlam> :)
<queery> hi Banlam 
<Banlam> queery, how's life treating you in gauteng?
<Kerbero> threatening 
<Kerbero> :P
<superfly> kbmonkey: I tried getting my new ADSL up and running with Afrihost, but they were just playing stupid, so I dumped them and got Axxess for the same price, and much less hassle
 * Banlam hasn't had problems with Afrihost
<Banlam> I've had that free 1GB accoutn for months, and got an uncapped with them for january
<maiatoday> hi queery
<superfly> Banlam: I didn't have problems with them at my previous house, but this time round their mail server was rejecting my mail, their support agents replied HOURS later with stupid "solutions" that were unrelated to the problem
<superfly> I just gave up after 2 days of fighting with them
<Banlam> superfly, right
<queery> hihi
<superfly> with Axxess I can pick up the phone and I can speak to someone in minutes
<magespawn> Later all.
<queery> I just spoke to them
<queery> I think im goiing with them
<queery> Banlam, surviving, actually enjoying it alot
<Banlam> cool :)
<queery> i keep taching them how to use a circle though
<Banlam> a circle?
<kbmonkey> ah axxess, they have good pricings :)
<queery> traffic circle
<queery> ok gatta run
<queery> bye
<Kilos> gc, coffee on
 * gc flips the salt-timer
<kbmonkey> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<kbmonkey> let them race it out
<bakuman> lol
<kbmonkey> will they meet the race condition? only time will tell as we continue with: battle with the bots! stay tuned...
<gc> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for kbmonkey!
<kbmonkey> Maaz, thanks!
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Okay :-)
<zeref> o0o0o
<Kilos> hi zeref 
<Alive_> ah :)
<Alive_> Is there anyone here from Durbanville ?
<magespawn> Evening all
<KilosX> hmmm
<bakuman> mmmh
<KilosX> lol evening guys
<magespawn> Hi KilosX
<KilosX> so many peeps here and the fly is gone
<KilosX> hiya mage
<KilosX> grrr
<KilosX> magespawn, 
<magespawn> A nd the Mrs
<KilosX> must be their connextion
<KilosX> so who is gonna tell me how to register this nick from xchat
<magespawn> That's what I thought or maybe their electricity
<KilosX> ya could be
<magespawn> "/msg nickserv register nickname" I think like that, but could be wrong. Why the X?
<KilosX> xubuntu
<KilosX> so no one laughs when i make mistooks
<magespawn> Ahh
<KilosX> do you see what nickserv said magespawn 
<magespawn> No
<KilosX> Insufficient parameters for REGISTER.
<KilosX> Syntax: REGISTER <password> <email>
<KilosX> where the place for nick?
<magespawn> I assume that it will work for the nick that you are currently known as
<magespawn> So something like this
<KilosX> ya thats no good
<KilosX> grrr
<magespawn> Why?
<KilosX> i want x nick here but same password
<KilosX> and it knows my password is for Kilos
<magespawn> I do not think that matters two nicks same password
<magespawn> Lik two people with the same key to a house
<KilosX> ok so you think if i /msg nickserv password ***** and <mailaddy> it will work?
<KilosX> i try
<magespawn> Worth a try
<magespawn> If not we will know soon enough
<KilosX> grrr
<KilosX> invalid command
<magespawn> Not working
<KilosX> i think i actually went to irc to register last time
<KilosX> says i must look nickserv help
<KilosX> lol
<Banlam> kilos
<Banlam> you must link your nick
<Kilos> yessir
<Banlam> is that what you're wanting?
<Kilos> ya with group
<Banlam> erm
<Kilos> but had to first go to Kilos and group KilosX
<Banlam> ok
<Banlam> so you got it sorted?
<Kilos> it wont register KilosX because the password is registered to Kilos
<Kilos> i hope so
<KilosX> will see when i sign in again if it says i am not registered
<KilosX> brb
<KilosX> eish tells me again its not registered
<Banlam> KilosX, worked fine for me
<Banlam> now, as kilosX, type /nickserv group Kilos
<KilosX> the group thing Banlam ?
<KilosX> oh i went other way
<Banlam> yeah it is a bit odd
<KilosX> it says im not logged in
<KilosX> thats why i went the other way
<KilosX> grrr
<Banlam> ok, switch to Kilos
<Banlam> identify
<Banlam> then switch back to KilosX and then use the group command
<KilosX> yoohooo
<KilosX> ty Banlam 
<magespawn> Is this so that you can use one password with two nicks?
<KilosX> yip
<Banlam> magespwan, basically yeah
<Banlam> but the accoutns are linked
<Banlam> so if you have ops on a specific channel
<Banlam> you will be able to go into a channel with either name, and chanserv should recognise you
<KilosX> its like using a mobile as well so peeps know you are on that not the pc
<KilosX> you can be magiemobi
<KilosX> lo Meesterarend 
<magespawn> I see
<KilosX> ah you got your glasses on?
<KilosX> teasing
<magespawn> Ha
<KilosX> lo bakuman 
<KilosX> gotta find other sounds. no good pidgin sounds on xchat
<bakuman> haha
<KilosX> nuvolari, ping
<KilosX> xubuntu isnt as refined as ubuntu
<nuvolari> KilosX: pong
<KilosX> more geek work
<nuvolari> lo oom KilosX 
<KilosX> tara is deur na die volgende ronte
<KilosX> lo nuvolari 
<KilosX> xfactor
<nuvolari> \o/
<nuvolari> dis great oom!
<nuvolari> hoeveel rondtes bly oor?
<KilosX> ya hulle begin in twee weke ek dink met tv opnames
<KilosX> wel ek dink sy is in top 6 vrouens nou
<KilosX> het nie lank gesels met debs nie hulle was moeg
<magespawn> Man has it been ages since I saw anything like that.
<KilosX> eers 11.30nm by die huis aangekom
<KilosX> what magespawn 
<magespawn> xfactor
<KilosX> oh didnt you see my brat last year
<magespawn> No, sorry.
<nuvolari> KilosX: did you post a link oom?
<nuvolari> (today i mean)
<KilosX> van laas jaar nuvolari 
<KilosX> no
<KilosX> nothing till tv shows all recorded
<KilosX> so quite a few weeks to go
<KilosX> het jy nog laas jaar se link nuvolari ?
<nuvolari> sjoe oom
<nuvolari> I dunno
<nuvolari> or do you mean the one I have?
<KilosX> moenie worrie nie seun
<nuvolari> (the video)
<KilosX> ya that old one
<nuvolari> or the youtube one?
<KilosX> but magespawn on  fone so no good i think
<KilosX> oh my were there 2
<nuvolari> ah
<magespawn> Send I will just save it for later.
<nuvolari> KilosX: the one on my server and the original youtube
<KilosX> they are the same arent they nuvolari ?
<KilosX> your server is better, youtube sucks
<nuvolari> KilosX: wow, been watched 26023 times
<KilosX> wow who by?
<KilosX> does everyone have access to your server nuvolari 
<nuvolari> KilosX: ya oom, it's public, but only for the links I physically provide :P and my website
<KilosX> ah
<KilosX> ok can you give that to magespawn please
 * nuvolari relives the video
<nuvolari> magespawn: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cFtSQEyuUiA
<KilosX> the little shit is good hey?
<nuvolari> she is oom!
<nuvolari> magespawn: ermember to put on headphones
<nuvolari> and have a box of tissues at hand
<nuvolari> *remember
<magespawn> People in here sometimes sound like Tony Stark, or Bruce Wayne. " my server."
<KilosX> lol
<nuvolari> magespawn: and savor the expression of the judges' faces
<magespawn> Will do.
<nuvolari> meh. there's probably a better word for that, but my english is a bit broken tonight :P
<magespawn> KilosX what is the "brats" name?
<KilosX> tara
<magespawn> No that's quite a good one.
<KilosX> tara-lynn
<magespawn> Okay cool.
<magespawn> I have not watched ordinary TV for 7 months now
<KilosX> they never show xfactor aus here only the yanks
<nuvolari> magespawn: I don't think you're missing anything on TV
<KilosX> no tv sucks nowadays
 * nuvolari got a TV from his parents, but it's still in the closet
<magespawn> That is what led to us stopping watching it 
<KilosX> if you have a good internet connextion then there are tons of good movies out there
<KilosX> ian downloads and brings to me when he can
<magespawn> Friend I Klerksdorp does it for me
<KilosX> ah
<KilosX> hi psydroid 
<psydroid> hi Kilos
<magespawn> Have big hard drive here
<psydroid> hi magespawn
<magespawn> Hi psydroid
<nuvolari> wow, this guy is good
<nuvolari> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTGY-a821QU
<KilosX> who is he nuvolari 
<nuvolari> Maaz: tell kbmonkey rc heli pilot extraordinaire: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTGY-a821QU
<Maaz> nuvolari: Righto, I'll tell kbmonkey on freenode
<nuvolari> KilosX: this rc heli pilot oom
<KilosX> ah ty
<nuvolari> he can almost mow his lawn with a heli :P
<KilosX> lol
<nuvolari> ohi mrs_fly :D o/
<KilosX> i go bath and bed now. night guys. sleep tight
<nuvolari> night oom KilosX 
<KilosX> mrs_fly, wb
<nuvolari> sleep tight
<KilosX> ty
<magespawn> Night Kilos
<magespawn> Ironic is learning to programme Python on windows in Idle.
<magespawn> Hi superfly
<superfly> hi magespawn
<magespawn> getting used to strings and integers
<kodez> hi everyone
<magespawn> Hi kodez
<kodez> hi megaspawn. how are you today?
<magespawn> superfly, kbmonkey was suggesting a greeter bot. Good idea?
<magespawn> Not bad and you?
<kodez> i had a stomach bug today and didn't finish my assigment that is due today
<magespawn> Not soo good, can you get an extension?
<magespawn> Later all I am off to Bed, night.
<kodez> no
<kbmonkey> that heli flying is quite something nuvolari 
<Maaz> kbmonkey: By the way, nuvolari on freenode told me "tell kbmonkey rc heli pilot extraordinaire: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTGY-a821QU" 43 minutes and 22 seconds ago
#ubuntu-za 2012-03-27
<Kilos> good morning superfly and others
<kodez> good morning uncle kilos
<Kilos> hi there kodez 
<kodez> how are you today, kilos?
<Kilos> ok ty kodez and you?
<kodez> i am better than yesterday, thanks for asking
<superfly> morning Kilos, kodez
<kodez> morning superfly, how are you today?
<superfly> Better than yesterday, thanks. Could be worse.
<Kilos> we missed you last night superfly 
<Kilos> flu again?
<superfly> Kilos: Oh, was it the monthly meeting?
<superfly> My server was having issues last night
<Kilos> no man but you arent normally offline
<superfly> so I couldn't log into IRC for a while
<Kilos> we thought it was your internet connection or power
<superfly> had to take the server down and do some maintenance
<superfly> no :-) that was all fine
<Kilos> 12.04 server?
<superfly> no
<superfly> 10.04
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> is mrs_fly connected to the server because she was off but came on late
<superfly> ya
<superfly> PC <--> Server <--> IRC
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> ah
<superfly> hiya inetpro
<Kilos> morning inetpro 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> hi queery 
<queery> hi oom Kilos 
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<maiatoday> hi Kilos
<Kilos> lo dLimit 
<dLimit> Hi there, Kilos. How are you?
<Kilos> good ty and you dLimit 
<dLimit> Always well thanks =)
<dLimit> What are you upto?
<Kilos> just trrying to find and save all my "how to's" where i can find them
<Kilos> and find the beep sound file . the one that bloeps if you make an error and alerts in xchat
<superfly> huh?
<Kilos> lol you know if you back space too far pc goes bloep
<Kilos> or with a message here xchat goes bloep
<Kilos> that sound file im looking for
<dLimit> I guess thats your pc speaker, Kilos 
<Kilos> need it on X messes with head when xchat and pidgin got same sounds
<superfly> Kilos: oh, sorry, I was "huh"-ing at IRC issues
<dLimit> My pc speaker beeps when I backspace
<Kilos> lol np superfly 
<superfly> Kilos: check your sound settings
<Kilos> i have but on maverick everything works on auto
<Kilos> X you have to use external program
<Kilos> dLimit, pc speaker? my bloeps come through external speakers
<Kilos> there must be that sound file somewhere. just to find what its called
<dLimit> You can try `cat /proc/modules | grep pcspkr` to see if the module is loaded. It might be that the pc speaker gets routed through a sound card
<Kilos> no output i can see
<Kilos> straight back to prompt
<dLimit> Then its not loaded
<Kilos> maybe xubuntu wants to send those sounds to my pc speaker which is disconnected
<Kilos> maverick sends everything through my external speakers
<Kilos> i go to connect pc speaker and see what happens
<Kilos> bbl
<Kilos> ty
 * KilosX greets
<dLimit> KilosX.. Nice nick. Sounds more aggresive and violent ;)
<KilosX> lol
<KilosX> xubuntu makes me feel violent
<KilosX> on maverick i find lotsa .ogg and .wav in /usr/share but this xubuntu hasnt got them all
<KilosX> no i try copy them off stick to here
<KilosX> *now
<KilosX> hehe splat.ogg should work
<KilosX> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for KilosX!
<KilosX> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome KilosX
<magespawn_window> gc coffee on
 * gc puts the kettle on
<gc> Coffee's ready for magespawn_window!
<magespawn_window> thank you gc
<magespawn_window> gc thank you
<gc> magespawn_window: my pleasure
<KilosX> hi magespawn_window 
<magespawn_window> hi kilos have just watched the video
<KilosX> ah and opinion?
<KilosX> had a chuckle at nuvo telling you to have a box of tissues close
<KilosX> superfly, can you simplify this for me please
<KilosX> Usage: LOAD [-e] <file>, loads a plugin or script
<KilosX> i am trying to load the python plugin
<KilosX> bbl. just crashed pidgin too
<KilosX> Maaz, hi
 * Maaz waves to KilosX
<KilosX> yooohooo got nother sounds in xchat
<KilosX> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<bakuman> waars my koffie!
<KilosX> vra die bot mooi
<KilosX> dag bakuman 
<bakuman> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> bakuman: Yessir
<bakuman> :D
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for KilosX and bakuman!
<bakuman> thanks Maaz
<KilosX> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome KilosX
<bakuman> :(
<KilosX> hoekom die lang gesig
<bakuman> van Maaz aanvaar nie thanks nie
<KilosX> jy moet sy nick eerste se
<bakuman> :D
<KilosX> hehe
<KilosX> toods
<KilosX> Maaz, toods
<Maaz> See you later alligator
<magespawn> Evening all.
<Mezenir> hi there
<magespawn> Bbl all 
<nuvolari> o/ aloha
<Kilos> evening superfly and all you other peeps
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee for all
<Maaz> Come on ya buncha geeks. Rock up with your mugs with the correct amount of sugar added already
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, thanks man
<Maaz> Kilos It gives me great pleasure to serve a bunch of geeks :-)
<Kilos> no bunch tonight man
<Banlam> when is maaz going to gain delivery functionality?
<Kilos> to where?
<Banlam> well to me of course
<Kilos> too far from germany
<Banlam> lol
<Banlam> dhl do amazing thigns
<Kilos> he is busy designing a mail order coffee service thought
<Kilos> though
<Banlam> \o/
<Banlam> i can't get decent coffee at varsity
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> dont they do perculated coffee
<Banlam> they do, but it's too far away
<Banlam> and I haven't got in on the staff coffee yet
<Kilos> thats to keep you guys fit
<Banlam> oh, i thoughts that why i have to park a km away from my lab
<Kilos> no its all part of the keep sa fit plan
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> all good superfly ?
<superfly> Kilos: ya
<Kilos> good
<Owkkuri> I wonder
 * Owkkuri tinkers
<Kilos> hi Owkkuri what you tinkering with
<Owkkuri> quassel=> select count(*) from backlog where message like 'Coffee%s ready for Kilos%';
<Owkkuri>  count
<Owkkuri> -------
<Owkkuri>    202
<Owkkuri> :P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> chattypeople here
<superfly> only 202 times? I thought it would be more
<Kilos> not enough coffee methinks
<Kilos> in over 2 years. definitely not enough
<Banlam> is Owkkuri always here to count?
<Kilos> no he pops in now and again. but normally lurks
<Owkkuri> I lost my backlog about 3 months ago :P
<Kilos> oh my. then its enough coffee
<magespawn> Hi Kilos
<Kilos> yo magespawn 
<Kilos> you on fone again?
<Kilos> evening nlsthzn whats news?
<magespawn> Sorry about earlier, customers in the shop. Yes I am on the fine.
<magespawn> Very nice video.
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> now we wait months to hear more
<nlsthzn> Hi uncle Kilos , magespawn etc...
<nlsthzn> Not much news here
<Kilos> ai
<nlsthzn> At work at least...
<magespawn> Bb in a few putting fish 2 to bed.
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> Hey all.
<Kilos> hi magespawn psydroid 
<psydroid> hi Kilos
<psydroid> hi magespawn
<magespawn> Hi psydroid
<magespawn> Hey kilos
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<nlsthzn> night uncle Kilos 
<kbmonkey> hey hey
<magespawn> Night all, need my beauty sleep.
<nlsthzn> night
<magespawn> Hey kbmonkey just saw you there
<magespawn> Night nlsthzn
<bakuman> Maaz, koffie on
<Maaz> bakuman: *blink*
<bakuman> Maaz, koffie pleaze
<Maaz> bakuman: *blink*
<bakuman> Maaz, coffee pleaze
<Maaz> bakuman: Huh?
<bakuman> :(
<bakuman> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<bakuman> \o
<kbmonkey> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Alrighty
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for bakuman and kbmonkey!
<kbmonkey> hi bakuman i/
<bakuman> hi :D
#ubuntu-za 2012-03-28
<magespawn> Morning y'all.
<Banlam> o/
<kodez> morning magespawn
<magespawn> Howdy
<kodez> i am better than yesterday, thanks for asking and how are you?
<superfly> morning gu
<superfly> *guys
<Banlam> lol
<superfly> too used to tab-completion
<magespawn> Well that is all ways good, Kodez. I am well too.
<magespawn> Morning superfly
<magespawn> Ha
<magespawn> Hay Banlam, did not see you there.
<Banlam> gmorning :)
<magespawn> I am off, on the road today, see y'all later.
<Kilos> good morning superfly maiatoday and others
<maiatoday> Hi all
<Kilos> lo inetpro jy's seker al by die werk
<superfly> hi Kilos
<zeref> hmmmm
<zeref> win8 looks bleh
<inetpro> good morning everyone
<inetpro> Maaz: tell Kilos I say hi
<Maaz> inetpro: Sure, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<psydroid> good morning inetpro
<Unknown0BC> greetings humans.
<Unknown0BC> And others.
<Unknown0BC> :)
<bakuman> sjoe sjoe
<Unknown0BC> :)
<Unknown0BC> Where can I buy a set of DVD's for the latest ubuntu in the Durvanville Bellville region. ( I will also through in some beer )
<Kerbero> google for a toaster near you
<Unknown0BC> UCT use to be the best.
<Unknown0BC> Now it seems the toaster is somewhat fried and unmaintained.
<Unknown0BC> What is google ? Only kidding. Ok bad joke.
<Unknown0BC> ;)
<zeref> o0o0
<zeref> Why do you want to buy??
<Unknown0BC> If its going to be close to me and easy to get. I am willing to buy.
<Unknown0BC> Or buy beer.
<Unknown0BC> :)
<Unknown0BC> Downloading takes forever.
<Unknown0BC> And I have to do it at someone else's place.
<Kerbero> well in stellenbosch there is a wifi network called SCN with free access to ftp.sun.ac.za and mirror.ac.za
<Unknown0BC> Sounds like an option. thanks Kerbero.
<Unknown0BC> However, I am sure someone or even a couple of people in Durvanville could assist.
<Unknown0BC> If I just knew who. And if they would be willing.
<Alive> :)
<Kerbero> Alive[InJoburg] would hav ebeen a nice nick
<Alive> I could always go visit jobrg
<Alive> ;)
<Kerbero> :D
<Ethiano> Hi Can you tell me if i can and how do i connect a 3g connection to my linux Laptop 
<kbmonkey> evening geeks
<nuvolari> o/ lo kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> o/ nuvolari 
<kbmonkey> how goes it man?
<magespawn> Evening all
<kbmonkey> hi magespawn Kilos 
<Kilos> evening superfly kbmonkey and others
<Maaz> Kilos: By the way, inetpro on freenode told me "tell Kilos I say hi" 8 hours, 28 minutes and 56 seconds ago
<magespawn> Hi Kilos
<Kilos> haha 
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<kbmonkey> oh magespawn I probably asked this before, what bot framework is Maaz built on? supybot?
<Kilos> ibid
<Kilos> or isnt that the framework
<magespawn> kbmonkey no idea not my bot
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> kbmonkey, ask cocooncrash . its his bot
<kbmonkey> ++kilos
<cocooncrash> kbmonkey: Ibid
<Kilos> yay i was right
<magespawn> kbmonkey why?
<Kilos> hiya cocooncrash all good?
<kbmonkey> curious :)
<Kilos> you lucky curiosity kills cats not monkeys
<magespawn> Ha
<kbmonkey> but also remember that satisfaction brings the cat back
<magespawn> kbmonkey what about the greeter bot? 
<Kilos> ya
<magespawn> Thats the first time I have heard that
<kbmonkey> well yes, it could be a part of maaz? it was a thought, have not written up a spec of it
<Kilos> thats an add on from nosy peeps
<kbmonkey> but hey, if it looks good a simple patch could be applied to Maaz ?
<Kilos> ibids rock
<kbmonkey> basic idea is: if Maaz sees a new name, and the chan is idle for some period, Maaz can give a greeter and that there's nobody active at that time
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> thats too involved
<kbmonkey> i notice some new people coming from the freenode web chat, say hi, then after 5 mins they close the page
<Kilos> yeah i greet when im online
<kbmonkey> as my irssi is away but still captures channels, i come back and notice
<kbmonkey> not too involved Kilos. Maaz already monitors the channel. 
<Kilos> you but he is like a good woman. only speeks when spoken to
 * Kilos ducks
<Kilos> oh maia not here
 * kbmonkey slaps kilos with a large wet trout
<Kilos> sorry mrs_fly 
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> XD
<kbmonkey> I will defend all ladies with as many trouts as needed.
<kbmonkey> just wait till I get my order of rubber chickens s in
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> Pity on the trouts
<Kilos> tenderising
<magespawn> Thought you only had do that with steak
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> only old cows
<magespawn> Like you?
<Kilos> yeah im very tough
<Kilos> like dry leather
<kbmonkey> LOL
<magespawn> So maybe they tenderising you not the fish. Hope you do not taste good cooked
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<kbmonkey> no man, gimme the ripe peaches anyday :O
<kbmonkey> or bananas
<magespawn> And almodes, always good with trout.
<magespawn> Almondes even
<Kilos> huh?
<Kilos> eeeew
<Kilos> never spoil good food with doff add ons
<Kilos> like they serv crayfish with garlic sauce
<Kilos> fools
<kbmonkey> minimalism :)
<magespawn> As long as it is not too strong
<kbmonkey> okay let me browse through ibid docs...
<Kilos> no man crays and prawns and crab must just be boiled then eaten
<Kilos> garlic is good on other foods,
<Kilos> not sea food
<Kilos> maybe trout
<magespawn> I like it on almost anything
<Kilos> one needs to savour the flavours to appreciate them
<bakuman> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<magespawn> But then againI also like peri peri
<Kilos> hi bakuman 
<bakuman> hi hi
<bakuman> work work
<kbmonkey> gonna pickle aubergines with garlic tomorrow XD
<kbmonkey> italian style
<Kilos> so do i on every meal. make my own chilli garlic sauce
<Kilos> but never on crays
<magespawn> Thermidor?
<Kilos> maybe because its not pure lobster
<Kilos> been doctored
<magespawn> Brb
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for bakuman!
<magespawn> kbmonkey found this http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3D06lEayLcJ6g&v=06lEayLcJ6g&gl=US
<magespawn> I will watch it tomorrow
<Kilos> xubuntu crashed this morning, couldnt boot at all.
<Kilos> boot-repair from maverick said some partition was full
<Kilos> deleted archives file and ran boot-repair now all good again
<Kilos> luckily got archives on external
 * bakuman had zubuntu for one day and then formatted
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> zubuntu?
<Kilos> ubuntu is the best up to where unity kicks in
<kbmonkey> the car guard song, he he magespawn 
<kbmonkey> your drive got full and it didnt boot Kilos? sjoe
<magespawn> Sorry, kbmonkey?
<Kilos> yeah kbmonkey maybe 6g drives are getting to small
<kbmonkey> oh wait magespawn, that youtube url you gave?
<kbmonkey> it does not redirect me to a video
<kbmonkey> ah nm, got the video code from the url anyway
<magespawn> Obj okay
<magespawn> Useful?
<kbmonkey> seems to be for second life
<kbmonkey> if I have it right? letting it buffer a bit, 
<magespawn> Just did a search on "greeter bots", lol, did not look at the video
<Kilos> kbmonkey, have you looked at all you can do with ibids
<Kilos> theres pages of stuff
<kbmonkey> setting it up now Kilos 
<kbmonkey> okay let me skip to the plugin design
<kbmonkey> but i like to install to try it out
<kbmonkey> ah, wait, it supports SQLite :p okay even better
<magespawn> That the default install I think
<Kilos> night guys. sleep tight.
<kbmonkey> gn Kilos 
<kbmonkey> slapp lekker
<magespawn> kbmonkey just wrote my first python program
<kbmonkey> cool magespawn :D
<kbmonkey> what did you write?
<magespawn> Just something to join two variable called "Favorite Foods". Lol, all of six lines or so.
<kbmonkey> the basics are important
<kbmonkey> got a ibid bot up and running, going throught the plugin docs now
<Symmetria> *HRM*
<Symmetria> http://pastebin.com/GFkQnf6e
<Symmetria> that could get very very nasty
<kbmonkey> heard of that Symmetria. already started collecting IP list for /ettc/hosts ;)
<Kerbero> awesome
<Kerbero> ek sal kan doen sonder dns vir 'n dag
<Kerbero> dag van rus
<kbmonkey> yes :D
<Kerbero> dis anyway 'n saterdag
<Kerbero> so wie benodig internet anyway
<Kerbero> goeie dag om te gaan bergklim
<tumbleweed> kbmonkey: is it working?
<tumbleweed> Symmetria: of course, failure of the root DNS servers probably wouldn't affect most people (assuming they are behind caching resolvers)
<Symmetria> tumbleweed the caching resolvers wont help for very long if the expiry times are set up
<Symmetria> and on most of the CDN's where the majority of traffic comes from, those expiry times are set very low
<Symmetria> so they will expire the caches pretty damn fast
<tumbleweed> the TLD records have fairly high TTLs though
<kbmonkey> yes tumbleweed I'll report back with progress..
<magespawn> Would you be able to get paste it if you have the ip of google, or will they not be able to search?
<magespawn> Past
<Symmetria> tumbleweed in theory yes, except, .com and .org are directly root served if I remeber correctly
<tumbleweed> attacking gtld roots would probably be far more effective
<kbmonkey> magespawn, you can place the host name and IP in your /etc/hosts to direct you locally. but of course majority of folks out there wont know/do this
<Symmetria> heh, my bigger concern is what its going to do to bandwidth in .za
<Symmetria> particularly on the providers that host the roots 
<Kerbero> yeah
<Symmetria> in theory, tenet's L-ROOT instances shouldnt get hit that hard, since they are prepended to hell and gone internationally so they arent likely to take a lot of traffic
<Symmetria> IS's root instances though dont look like they are internationally prepended 
<Kerbero> prepended?
<magespawn> So it will mostly affect those who do not know to get past it?
<superfly> hrm, I wonder if I can turn up the cache period on my local DNS
<kbmonkey> depends. as Symmetria said, could slow down ISPs to affect everyone :/
<magespawn> Only 13 DNS servers world wide?
<superfly> magespawn: no, root DNS servers
<Symmetria> Kerbero the bgp announcements for the anycast
<tumbleweed> magespawn: only 13 IP addresses. Some of them have lots of machines anycasted behind them
<superfly> there are tons of DNS servers
<Symmetria> magespawn there are 13 anycast IP addresses for the rots, LOTS of instances though
<Symmetria> roots I mean
<Symmetria> Kerbero basically, do you know how bgp works?
<magespawn> Anybody know of a good reading source, or else I am going to bug you with all the questions?
<Symmetria> before I try and explain prepend :)
<Kerbero> Symmetria, sort of
<Kerbero> but not really
<Symmetria> Kerbero, ok, bgp 101 in its simplest form
<magespawn> I have no idea
<Symmetria> traffic on the internet is routed from one autonomous system to another 
<Symmetria> each major connected network has an autonomous system
<magespawn> Cool more lessons
<Symmetria> (so teh tenet network for example is 2018, the IS network is as 3741)
<Symmetria> the path that traffic takes by default is as to as, and by default the shorter the path the more preferred the route 
<Kerbero> lessons are cool
<Symmetria> so for example, traffic from tenet -> is, would have a single as hop (3741) since its directly connected
<Symmetria> but traffic to something behind someone like NTT, would go 36944 (tenet's international upstream) -> 2914 (NTT) -> whoever you were reaching
<Symmetria> right?
<Symmetria> now, if you wanna depreference traffic coming back to you, the easiest way to do that is to extend that path, by fake injecting as numbers into it
<Symmetria> so say for example, IS who is directly connected to TENET (3741) its a single hop
<Symmetria> tenet also has a route to IS via Neotel (36914 3741) would be the path
<Symmetria> if I.S wanted to force tenet traffic to come via neotel
<Symmetria> they could inject their own ASN a coupla times on the route announcements to tenet
<Symmetria> makign their path something like
<Kerbero> o
<Symmetria> 3741 3741 3741 3741 
<Symmetria> at which point the neotel path is shorter and therefore preferred
<magespawn> Path selection done automatically?
<Kerbero> ok and where does prepend come in then?
<Symmetria> kerbero the prepend is what you call that artificial lengthening of the path
<Kerbero> ahh ok
<Symmetria> prepend = the injection of autonomous system numbers before your own to lengthen the path
<Symmetria> magespawn yeah, bgp has like, a 13 stage path selection process
<Symmetria> and as path length is one of the steps
<Kerbero> so tenet's dns roots are prepended a lot so that it do not try to go directly to ZA as's
<Kerbero> *do not receive directly
<magespawn> Why not make it go directly? Why make it take another path?
<kbmonkey> interesting...
<Symmetria> Kerbero prepended internationally
<Symmetria> not prepended locally
<Symmetria> so when the Lroot prefix's are announced to local providers, there is no prepend
<Symmetria> when its announced internationally, its prepended 6 or 7 times
<Symmetria> basically because we dont want internationals querying the servers
<Symmetria> its bad for them, and bad for tenet 
<Symmetria> (as a matter of interest, the joburg lroot is doing about 250 queries a second ona verage)
<magespawn> Too much traffic?
<Symmetria> magespawn latency on the queries
<Kerbero> ahh makes sense now
<magespawn> Ahh right
<magespawn> I want to know more.
<Symmetria> magespawn ok, ummm
<Symmetria> DNS 101 and explaining the root servers
<Symmetria> you do a DNS server for www.is.co.za right 
<Symmetria> to your isp's dns server
<Symmetria> that dns server goes, I have no clue where www.is.co.za is, so lemme go find out
<Symmetria> so, it first needs to figure out who can give it answers about .za 
<Symmetria> so it queries one of the root servers for the nameservers that are authorative for .za
<Symmetria> then it queries those servers it now knows about for co.za 
<Symmetria> and then queries the co.za servers for is.co.za
<Symmetria> and then queries the is servers for www.is.co.za
<Symmetria> so, there are 13 root server ip addresses
<Symmetria> those ip addresses are mapped to multiple servers all over the world and represent hundreds of servers
<magespawn> So if one goes off the rest carry on
<Symmetria> tenet for example hosts one of the L Root servers (199.7.83.42) right?
<magespawn> Okay
<Symmetria> now, tenet announces that address to the world "HI! I have this address"
<Symmetria> then, whoever else hosts one of those L root server instances also announces to the rest of the world "Hi! I have this address"
<Symmetria> then, the bgp path selection process I talked about earlier, chooses the closest one and routes the traffic to the server thats closest
<magespawn> Physically? Or by path selection?
<Symmetria> and in this particular case, we have the server itself announcing itself to the tenet network, the tenet network then announces to the rest of the world, so, if the server dies, the announcement will disappear
<Symmetria> path selection 
<Symmetria> which is why you prepend the announcement internationally 
<Symmetria> because ip routing has no knowledge of geography 
<Kerbero> jip
<Kerbero> this is starting to sound a lot like my master's topic
<Symmetria> here, lemme show you from the perspective of tenet's upstream 
<magespawn> Okay
<Symmetria> UBUNTUNET-LND-GW-1>show ip bgp 199.7.83.42
<Symmetria> BGP routing table entry for 199.7.83.0/24, version 436683794
<Symmetria> Paths: (3 available, best #1, table default)
<Symmetria> ok, so the router sees 3 paths for that subnet
<Symmetria>   2018 2018 2018 2018 2018 2018 20144
<Symmetria>   2914 24990 20144
<Symmetria>   2914 24990 20144
<Symmetria> (you'll notice the second path is duplicated, thats because there are two connections to NTT)
<Symmetria> and then top path is the TENET path, its WAY longer than the rest 
<Symmetria> and you can see the prepending going on
<Symmetria> now look at the IS routing tables for that subnet
<Symmetria>   3741 2018 20144
<Symmetria> they come to TENET, shortest path
<Symmetria> SAIX on the other hand gets it internationally because they dont peer with TENET 
<Symmetria> (if you traceroute that subnet from your isp you should see where it goes)
<Kerbero> * cough * n00bs
<Kerbero> :P
<magespawn> Indeed, at somethings at least
<Symmetria> pretty sure almost all networks in south africa other than saix will be getting that prefix from tenet 
<magespawn> saix is telkom right?
<Symmetria> yeah
<Kerbero> so all networks in SA will be fine on saturday except saix
<Symmetria> bunch of douchebags :p
<magespawn> Lol
<Symmetria> Kerbero heh, in theory, unless they break tenet in the attack :p
<magespawn> Okay another question then?
<Symmetria> ask away :) 
<Kerbero> Symmetria, we will try our best this side :P
<Symmetria> heh magespawn Im always willing to answer questions, so you can ask whatever 
<Kerbero> are you back in cape twon?
<Kerbero> town
<Symmetria> Kerbero in east london chilling here :)
<Symmetria> was in capetown briefly on monday and tuesday though
<Kerbero> ok nice
<magespawn> I resell Vodacom for @lantic. With the 3g you get an @lantic email address, the smtp is voadacom.co.za for it to work. When using gmail it does not matter what the connection as loong as the smtp is googled. Why?
<Kerbero> you originally from the EC?
<magespawn> Vodacom and googles
<Symmetria> magespawn what you mean as long as the smtp is googled? not sure I understand your question
<Symmetria> Kerbero heh, was born in capetown, grew up in east london though
<Kerbero> if bgp was location aware, would it help the routing on the internet?
<magespawn> With @lantic address if connected via Vodacom 3g the smtp must be Vodacom.co.za for it work, but if you are using a gmail address the smtp must be googles irrespective of the connection. Why?
<Kerbero> magespawn, maybe vodacom does not allow any non-vodacom source email addresses via their smtp server
<magespawn> I thought it might be some sort of internal routing agreement to reduce traffic going of thei networks
<Kerbero> if it comes to smtp servers i normally suspect anti-spam rules
<magespawn> Excuse the typoes on a touch screen here
<magespawn> Ahh but if I use a mtn 3g the the smtp has to be mtn.co.za
<Kerbero> yes, the same logic applies
<magespawn> Still a resell through @lantic with their email address
<Symmetria> its almost certainly anti-spam rules
<Symmetria> open relays are bad practice
<magespawn> But then if the pc is connected via Adsl you have to use something else
<Symmetria> magespawn basically, it wont let people from outside certain ip ranges use their smtp servers probably
<Symmetria> and it also probably wont allow you to use their smtp servers for domains it doesnt know about
<magespawn> The upside of this is that you have to create two accounts on the email client for one email addres just changing the smtp
<Symmetria> arghhhh 
<Symmetria> my puppy just cheweed through the network cable to my amp
<magespawn> Thought it was me, lol
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> damn there is a lot of traffic coming into ubuntunet from google in europe
<magespawn> Is it possible to setup an email server with dyndns?
<Symmetria> 1.3gigabit/second
<Symmetria> magespawn in theory yes, better way to do it though is just to set the email server to do user/password authentication and leave the dns/ip restrictions off it
<magespawn> How would it be found if the router ip keeps changing?
<magespawn> This is quite nice to read http://www.bgp4.as/ for us n00bs 
<superfly> magespawn: even though your 3G modem gets a public IP address (it does on Vodacom), it is actually on a private internal network
<superfly> so mtn likely makes sure all smtp traffic must flow through their smtp server.
<magespawn> Okay , if I use the google smtp then it does not matter the connection, so would that be a routing deal between @lantic and either Vodacom or mtn, so they do not have to pass traffic to another network?
<magespawn> I am quite happy to go and do my own reading on the net, if I know where to go.
<Symmetria> umm
<Symmetria> well, its unlikely to be any rotuing deal
<Symmetria> on the smtp
<Symmetria> smtp routes via IP 
<Symmetria> @lantic and vodacom could be connected any which way, the smtp traffic will flow via whatever ip routes exist between them
<Symmetria> either directly or via the general internet
<Symmetria> (sorry if I was taking a while to respond, was busy editing a php script)
<magespawn> I have lots of questions. I am one of the few persons with the slightest clue about computers in Hluhluwe, so I am always trying to learn more
<magespawn> No worries
<magespawn> Besides always fun to learn more things
<magespawn> And I like picking experts brains, you get all the benefits of their experience.
<magespawn> Also found this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Border_Gateway_Protocol
<Symmetria> heh yeah, bgp is something that would take me a while to properly teach you
<Symmetria> its relatively simple in concept
<Symmetria> there is just a lot to it
<Symmetria> bgp is one of those protocols that allows you to do almost anything in very simple ways, and that includes seriously shooting yourself in the foot
<magespawn> Well when I first read about ip addresses and subnets etc it confused the hell out of me, but th 100th time it started to make a little sense
<Symmetria> heh and the problem with bgp mistakes is that often, they dont only affect you
<Symmetria> a mistake in bgp can affect the internet world wide 
<magespawn> Oops.
<Symmetria> and the impact of such a mistake will be felt in seconds 
<Symmetria> because what happens, you announce a route to an upstream
<Symmetria> they announce it to all their upstreams etc
<Symmetria> and the route you are announcing goes world wide in less than 5 minutes 
<Symmetria> if you announce a route for space you dont actually have, and your upstream accepts and propogates it because of bad filtering 
<Symmetria> the whole world is going think that you are the destination for that space 
<Symmetria> and whoever REALLY owns that ip space is not gonna get any traffic
<Symmetria> (thats a pretty simple way of explaining IP hijacking, and there is slightly more to it than that, like route selection process, but thats the basics of it)
<magespawn> So if you want to shut down the net let me control your bgp for about 15 minutes then
<Symmetria> magespawn *shrug* hijacking space was how the pakistani telco took youtube off the air for 4 hours a few years ago
<magespawn> Would something like the Tor be able to get past that?
<Symmetria> once IP space is hijacked like that, aint anything gonna really get past it, everything runs on top of the IP routing
<Symmetria> this is why when teaching BGP, those of us that teach it always tell people over and over and over again to make sure their filtering is correct
<Symmetria> so that they dont accept, or announce space that shouldnt be flowing around 
<magespawn> I can show you how to pick up dangerous reptiles if you like.
<Symmetria> LOL my puppy can show you how to pick up and kill rodents :P she's gotten extremely good at hunting everything that moves in the garden haha
<magespawn> Information exchange. Useful information hopefully.
<magespawn> I like to keep the snakes alive if I can. They kill my rodents.
<magespawn> Hi psydroid
<Symmetria> lol we get some puffies here
<Symmetria> anyway, Im off to watch an episode or 2 then get some sleep
<magespawn> I am also off, night all.
<Kerbero> night
#ubuntu-za 2012-03-29
<magespawn> Morning all you bright and early peeps.
<bakuman> goede more
<kbmonkey> more o/
<magespawn> Hey what's up this morning?
<KilosX> good morning all
<KilosX> Maaz, hi
<Maaz> Hello KilosX
<magespawn> KilosX good day to you.
<KilosX> xubuntu might make a good server
<KilosX> nm works much faster than maverick
<magespawn> Do not like it for a desktop though?
<KilosX> hi amanica long time no see
<KilosX> i like gnomes desktop more. in x you gotta hunt for stuff
<superfly> morning magespawn, KilosX, kbmonkey
<KilosX> like places and preferences and admin. they kinda hidden
<KilosX> hi superfly 
<magespawn> Did you do a complete xubuntu install?
<KilosX> monkey not here
<magespawn> Morning superfly
<KilosX> yip magespawn and updated
<KilosX> but its already giving popups there are more updates
<magespawn> Maybe install the gnome on top 
<superfly> KilosX: they all do
<KilosX> 148m data download
<KilosX> superfly, ?
<KilosX> do what?
<superfly> KilosX: no matter what distro you use, they all constantly look for, and have, updates
<magespawn> You can lock the updates and also only take security or critical updates
<KilosX> oh that ya. was meaning that its only 2 weeks since update upgrade and now theres another 50m
<KilosX> i have switched off updates but the stupid boot-repair somehow saw there are new ones
<KilosX> now i boot-repair offline
<KilosX> boot-repair is a wonderful tool
<magespawn> That it is
<magespawn> I am getting request time out on a ping over my Adsl, very strange
<KilosX> from who magespawn ?
<KilosX> irc?
<magespawn> No I noticed I was waiting for pages to load so I pinged Google
<KilosX> ah
<KilosX> lol gotta funny sound here. couldnt find the bloep on maverick but imported all the other sounds to here
<KilosX> now channel messages go peeeeoooo
<magespawn> Okay then.
<magespawn> Okay and that KilosX?
<KilosX> ticked the detach goodie in settings to see what detaches
<KilosX> lol tried to close only the detached window and all went
<magespawn> Ahh right.
<magespawn> Man this irksome, Adsl spee is all over the place, fell like it is 1999
<magespawn> Speed even
<KilosX> lol
<KilosX> lo inetpro 
<KilosX> hi queery 
<queery> hi oom KilosX 
<queery> whats up with the X?
<KilosX> methinks a plugin beit python or perl isnt installed properly
<KilosX> on xchat
<KilosX> trying to find it in synaptic
<magespawn> Found this for those on mweb https://www.facebook.com/MWEB/posts/393461210672928 
<magespawn> Was beginning to think it was me
<KilosX> ah penny dropped. using xubuntu natty queery 
<queery> haha
<KilosX> bbl
<magespawn> Later all
<Kilos> hmm ubuntu.mirror.ac.za is kinda sick
<Kerbero> ai
<Kerbero> not again
<Kilos> 458k/s
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> 458b/s
<Kilos> and then stops for a while
<Kerbero> seems fine here
<Kilos> strange
<Kilos> must be vodacom 
<Kilos> just gone to 658B/s
<Kilos> Fetched 194kB in 10min 14s (315B/s) 
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> bbl
<queery1985> bad interwebs
<Kilos> was that when you were born queery1985 
<kbmonkey> hello o/
<kbmonkey> cocooncrash, are you around, I have an Ibid question...
<tumbleweed> kbmonkey: I recommend #ibid on atrum
<Banlam> crashed cocoon could almost  be the name of an ubuntu release
<kbmonkey> ten-4 that tumbleweed 
<Kilos> hi sakhi hometime
<Kilos> bbl
<Kilos> lo kbmonkey superfly and others
<Kilos> Maaz, hi
<Maaz> Sup Kilos
<Kilos> hi morgs 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<kbmonkey> hi Kilos superfly 
<kbmonkey> bmg505, 
<kbmonkey> sakhi, Tonberry and psydroid 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you winning laddy
<Kilos> yo magespawn 
<Tonberry> what did i do?
<Tonberry> oh
<Tonberry> hi
<kbmonkey> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> Howdy Kilos, kbmonkey and others
<kbmonkey> I hope you did nothing bad Tonberry :p
<magespawn> gc coffee on
 * gc starts grinding coffee
<kbmonkey> gc coffee please
<gc> kbmonkey: Yessir
<kbmonkey> gc romany creams?
<gc> kbmonkey: Huh?
<kbmonkey> gc romany creams please
<gc> kbmonkey: Sorry...
<psydroid> hi Kilos
<psydroid> hi kbmonkey
<magespawn> kbmonkey I have git my second program done
<psydroid> hi magespawn
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<magespawn> git  or got whichever
<magespawn> Hi psydroid
<kbmonkey> :D
<psydroid> hi Tonberry
<kbmonkey> cool magespawn 
<psydroid> hi superfly
<Kilos> kbmonkey, you got your greeter bot working?
<kbmonkey> writing some Python now meself
<kbmonkey> Im learning the system a bit first Kilos 
<Kilos> ah
<kbmonkey> may have it done by a little later :)
<gc> Coffee's ready for magespawn and kbmonkey!
<kbmonkey> gc danke
<gc> kbmonkey: Huh?
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> Thank you bc
<magespawn> Thank you bc
<magespawn> Thank you gc
<magespawn> Touch screens and auto correct
<magespawn> tv thank you
<magespawn> gc thank you
<gc> magespawn: np
<kbmonkey> gx thanks
<kbmonkey> gc, than
<gc> kbmonkey: What?
<magespawn> My next chapter in the book is Branching and while loops.
<kbmonkey> meh, im moving too fast :p
<Kilos> you two are really struggling tonight
<Kilos> inetpro, why so quiet
<superfly> hi psydroid
<superfly> magespawn: which book are you using?
<magespawn> Guide to Programming with Python by Michael Dawson
<magespawn> Why superfly?
<superfly> magespawn: just wondering. In my opinion, the best book to learn python with is probably A Byte of Python
<bakuman> the internetz
<magespawn> Do have the PDF version of that one, this is a hard copy, I like toread through the chapter first then do all the exercises.
<magespawn> This one also seemed a bit more basic to start with.
<Squirm> I think I have A byte of Python somewhere
<Squirm> hmm, nevermind
<magespawn> The one I have is only 110pages is that the same one?
<Kilos> ya looks like
<Squirm> http://www.ibiblio.org/swaroopch/byteofpython/files/120/byteofpython_120.pdf
<Kilos> oh mine is only 99 pages
<magespawn> Does anyone here actively program in python?
<Kilos> no it is 110
<Kilos> yes the fly
<Kilos> and the crash kid
<bakuman> i do as well, but not big projects
<Kilos> magespawn, have you see 365
<magespawn> No what's that?
<Squirm> I used to, but just for personal gain, nothing big
<magespawn> What ide do guys use?
<Kilos> im trying to member its some thing the fly is writing in python
<Kilos> something 365
<Kilos> superfly, give your links please
<Squirm> magespawn: I never used any. my programs ran in a terminal session.
<Squirm> so nothing exciting
<Squirm> well, exciting, but not pretty :P
<superfly> Kilos: oh the blog? I haven't looked at that in MONTHS
<magespawn> I am doing this on windows at the moment using Idle, on my ubuntu I use Eric.
<Kilos> ya but then the guys can get an idea superfly 
<superfly> magespawn: when I'm not digging in C++, C and Assembler, I'm doing Python
<superfly> magespawn: http://openlp.org/ is written in Python
<magespawn> Working my way up from here.
<Kilos> i though i gave the link to maaz but i dont find it
<superfly> Kilos: http://code365.info/
<Kilos> ya code365
<Kilos> magespawn, ^^
<magespawn> Open source? Maybe a stupid question.
<bakuman> i had to use Eclipse for python coding in a course
<magespawn> Got it thanks Kilos.
<bakuman> but usually i just use gedit or vim
<magespawn> Eclipse does quite a few.
<Kilos> yw
<bakuman> Eclipse has too many functions O_O confising
<bakuman> but it has autocomplete which is nice
<magespawn> Am also using geeky on ubuntu and Notepad++ on windows. Trying all sorts just to see which I like.
<Kilos> ty superfly 
<magespawn> Geeky is gedit
<bakuman> vim and emacs is nice if you go through the trouble of learning all the shortcut keys
<superfly> magespawn: everything I do in my personal capacity is open source
<superfly> http://launchpad.net/scribeengine
<inetpro> Kilos: heh
<Kilos> naand boetie gaan dit goed?
<inetpro> Kilos: ok en jy
<Kilos> goed dankie inetpro 
<magespawn> superfly thought better to ask than assume. I think most of that stuff is a little ahead of my skills at the moment.
<superfly> magespawn: you never know until you dive in ;-)
<magespawn> True.
<inetpro> superfly: what IDE do you use?
<inetpro> good evening evryone
<superfly> inetpro: Eric
<superfly> though these days I've moved to PyCharm for OpenLP - we got an open source license
<inetpro> interesting
<inetpro> with dependancies like bicyclerepair
<magespawn> Everbody know Star Wars?
<Kilos> the movies?
<Kilos> and series?
<magespawn> Yup
<Kilos> on the idiot box
<magespawn> No series
<magespawn> Jsut the movies.
<Kilos> i have a few here
<Banlam> are you asking do people know about the start wars movies?
 * bakuman and Banlam have 1-6 in HD
<Banlam> what a coincidence
<magespawn> Yes again thought it better to ask than assume.
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> fair to assume most of us here know about star wars :)
<Kilos> what about them magespawn 
<magespawn> I feel like Luke on the Falcon when he first feels the force.
<Banlam> lol
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> its the mitochondria
<Banlam> not quite
<kbmonkey> pythocondria
<inetpro> superfly: what is wrong with eric?
<inetpro> looks quite nice
<magespawn> Old Ben says " You have taken your diets steps into a wider world."
<Banlam> midichlorians
<superfly> inetpro: it is quite nice
<magespawn> diets = first
<superfly> but the code completion is brilliant, and the Python integration works just so much better in PyCharm
<kbmonkey> gedit is nice but only after you setup some plugins and settings
<inetpro> kbmonkey: yuck
<kbmonkey> lol inetpro 
<inetpro> :-)
<kbmonkey> use vim too, about 50/50 of the time
<superfly> inetpro: I do with PyCharm would pick up all the identifiers in the file as well, like Eric does
<inetpro> kbmonkey: I'd rather go for emacs than gedit
<magespawn> Does anybody use Git?
<superfly> magespawn: I do my best to avoid it
<magespawn> Why? And what would you use instead?
<superfly> and I generally recommend others avoid it too
<inetpro> superfly: why?
<superfly> magespawn: I use Bazaar. Git is overcomplicated and unnecessarily complex
<superfly> it has too many commands, and too many ways of doing things, such that you can be told to do the same thing in 3 different ways, with apparently very good reasons for why you should do each of them
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> so many peeps talking about GitHub
<superfly> Never used it.
<superfly> Apparently the code reviewing tools on GitHub are pretty good
<superfly> But Github is cool because of Github, not Git
<inetpro> but don't you use git to push code to github?
<kbmonkey> yup github uses git
<magespawn> That's what I thought
<kbmonkey> it has a lot of commands, but it doesnt intrude on you
<kbmonkey> superfly is right about it being complex, it was created to host the linux kernel source after all
<magespawn> And CVS and SVN?
<superfly> kbmonkey: I can argue, with experience, that git intrudes on you. I had more issues with Git in 6 months than I ever had with Bazaar in 4 years
<superfly> magespawn: CVS = don't go there; Subversion = doing CVS right (but that doesn't make Subversion right)
<magespawn> one of the programs for web sites wanted one of those can't remember which though. Had a look at a lot of programs.
<kbmonkey> one technical difference is bzr stores changes on a file leve, whereas git stores deltas of changes
<kbmonkey> but that differnce is academic
<Kilos> night all you clever peeps
<Kilos> sleep tight
<superfly> kbmonkey: in this day and age of disk space, that's hardly a point worth debating ;-)
<kbmonkey> oh no I agree :) just pointing it out
<kbmonkey> superfly, have you used Ibid before?
<superfly> kbmonkey: I've been using Ibid for a while already
<kbmonkey> asked a Q on #ibid but seems like everyone is idle
<kbmonkey> I'm trying to receive events in the channel for joins
<superfly> ah
<kbmonkey> sure enough I can test for event.state/type, but my method only runs if the bot is named, or in a pvt channel
<superfly> I think I dug around for that before... no wait, that was when I was still using Knab
<kbmonkey> Is it possible? the debug output shows these events, I just need to receive them in my plugin class somehow
<superfly> kbmonkey: I don't know if you'll be able to do it at the plugin level
<superfly> kbmonkey: look for where all the IRC events are being logged to the log files, and then take it from there
<magespawn> How would you get the bot to respond?
<superfly> magespawn: you'd make it respond :-P
<magespawn> superfly, no really, that's amazing.
<kbmonkey> ah okay I'll dig through the code superfly :)
<magespawn> Some clue as.to how would be most appreciated.lol
<superfly> magespawn: perform an action when an event happens
<superfly> that's pretty much how most programming works
<magespawn> So you right a small program that checks the log every x seconds and when it finds the event it does its program
<superfly> magespawn: you can do that if you want... kbmonkey was asking me about Ibid specifically
<magespawn> Lots of ways to solve the same problem
<magespawn> So change the ibid code itself?
<superfly> magespawn: not necessarily, it depends on if the plugins have access to that level of stuff
<superfly> magespawn: I have never hacked on Ibid, I don't know what it supports
<superfly> magespawn: it depends totally on the tools you have, and what you want to do
<superfly> magespawn: and having never looked at Ibid's internals, I cannot tell you what to do
<kbmonkey> magespawn, Ibid uses a plugin system, where it loads your code. So your methods you write get run when the bot is spoken to, for example
<magespawn> Okay I see. Ty
<kbmonkey> then in your method, you can do various things, depending on who the message came from, and what they asked to do
<magespawn> You might get requests you had not thought of, would you log them and add them in if required?
<kbmonkey> Maaz, tell me a story
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Okay, I'll tell me on freenode
<kbmonkey> oops :p
<kbmonkey> okay well for commands that Maaz does not know, he usually says he does not understand
<kbmonkey> my bad example used the 'tell' command by accident
<kbmonkey> Maaz, gargleblaster
<Maaz> kbmonkey: What?
<kbmonkey> ^ there
<magespawn> So there might already be a greeter plugin?
<superfly> magespawn: no, what kbmonkey is illustrating is that Ibid is largely a send-and-response program
<superfly> you send a query, and it responds to it
<superfly> *send-and-respond
<superfly> magespawn: the problem with that is that a "greeter" plugin does not conform to that design
<superfly> a greeter would have no "send" part
<kbmonkey> yes, without someone initiating a conversation with the bot, it cannot send a message on it's on 
<kbmonkey> own*
<kbmonkey> this could be achieved by patching the functionality into Ibid, or by using a bot framework which does
<kbmonkey> setting up bzr now, will ganter at the code
<magespawn> Cool. I will have a look tomorrow if I can off to.bed now night all.
<kbmonkey> gn magespawn 
<tumbleweed> precise beta 2 is released
<Kerbero> cool
<Kerbero> nou gaan ek weer moet restart more
<Kerbero> :(
<Kerbero> the beta is very stable
 * bakuman run solank updates
<Kerbero> much more stable than 11.10
<bakuman> my unity crash baie
<kbmonkey> ouch bakuman 
<Kerbero> ek is baie naby aan my pc by die huis wat nou 11.10 run te format
<Kerbero> en 12.04 beta op te sit
<Kerbero> want die beta is regtig awesome
<bakuman> unity restart vanself weer, en verloor niks nie, maar dis irriterend, maar glo dit sal reg wees voor die release
<bakuman> (kan dalk a.g.v mu dual screens wees)
<Kerbero> hmm
<Kerbero> graphics card?
<Kerbero> want ek run dualscreen op my kantoor pc
<bakuman> geen, onboard intel
<Kerbero> en by die huis
<Kerbero> met nvidia by altwee
<Kerbero> en die beta se unity het nog nooit gecrash by my nie
<Kerbero> terwyl 11.10 se unity gereeld crash op 'n atl+tab
<koiosify> ek sal ook maar seker die naweek moet format
<koiosify> maar darm kry ek nuwe parte :D
<superfly> cool, I hope I get to keep my desktop this time
<Kerbero> koiosify: wat het jy toe bestel?
<koiosify> laptop en n ssd
<Kerbero> o
<Kerbero> te veel geld
<koiosify> hopelik kom dit more sodat ek die naweek kan speel
<koiosify> wel die geld is vir my gegee en gese^ koop :)
<Kerbero> hahaha
<Kerbero> ja
#ubuntu-za 2012-03-30
<magespawn_window> morning all 
<Squirm> hello magespawn_window 
<magespawn_window> hey Squim
<magespawn_window> Squirm even
<Squirm> ^^
 * Squirm yawns
<Squirm> Friday
<Squirm> she is going too slowly
<superfly> it's not even 9am, and Friday is moving slowly already?
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<Banlam> o/
<Kilos> bbl, be good
<superfly> hiya ki
<magespawn_window> superfly you got a moment?
<superfly> magespawn_window: what's up?
<magespawn_window> got a slight vpn problem with sending email
<superfly> magespawn_window: uh, OK, can you describe the problem for me, being as detailed as possible?
<magespawn_window> cannot send mail through a the smtp sever when connected to the vpn but can recieve
<superfly> sending != receiving
<magespawn_window> the error message is the smtp server cannot be contacted when on the vpn
<superfly> what does your routing table look like?
<magespawn_window> good question i do not know, i am on the hluhluwe end of the vpn
<superfly> magespawn_window: route -n
<magespawn_window> too little info probable
<superfly> or route print on windows
<magespawn_window> not on site at the moment, this is a little out of my league
<magespawn_window> feel like i am fishing in the dark here
<superfly> magespawn_window: unless you're on-site, you pretty much are fishing in the dark
<magespawn_window> figured was kind of wishing for a simple answer like you have the wrong DNS server or something, never worked on or with a vpn before
<magespawn_window> I wan to know everything it irrtates me immensly when i do not have an answer or at least a starting point
<superfly> magespawn_window: it could be a wrong DNS server, presuming that the SMTP address is not the same as the POP3 address, but you actually haven't given me any real information
<magespawn_window> not even sure what yo would need. pop3 is a specified ip address and the smtp is smtp.mweb.co.za
<magespawn_window> what did you do to learn what you know?
<superfly> well, there we go
<magespawn_window> okay?
<superfly> that's some information that I didn't have before. however, knowing the routing table would be quite helpful
<magespawn_window> if i go back i will have a look and see
<magespawn_window> would the vpn show up as a static route?
<superfly> magespawn_window: if the dns server the PC is connecting to is on the internet, but the ip address is routed through the VPN, but the VPN doesn't have access to that ip address, you could get something like that
<superfly> magespawn_window: try setting the smtp server to be an IP address
<magespawn_window> the same as the pop3 or the ip of the mweb.co.za?
<superfly> no, the ip address of smtp.mweb.co.za
<superfly> is there an smtp server running on the same machine as the pop3 server?
<magespawn_window> again no info about that
 * superfly reboots in the hopes that he has successfully upgraded to precise beta 2
<superfly> seems to have been successful
<magespawn_window> superfly i would presume that there is i "think" they are running on microsoft exchange, but again do not have too much information. I feel more like a mushroom and less like Luke today.
<superfly> magespawn_window: in general, the server you get your mail from is the place you should send your mail to
<magespawn_window> that is the way I understood it
<magespawn_window> but thanks for the time you have given me a bit more to wrok with
<magespawn_window> work even
<superfly> when it comes to VPNs, routing is generally the issue
<magespawn_window> superfly does it make a differance what version of python you use?
<superfly> wow tumbleweed, I didn't know you packaged PyPy for Ubuntu
<superfly> magespawn_window: it totally depends on what version of Python you are learning
<magespawn_window> is there a big change from one to the other?
<superfly> magespawn_window: it depends on which versions you are talking about
<magespawn_window> well the one that came with the book is 2.3 and i see on python.org that the latest stable is 2.7
<magespawn_window> sorry 3.2
<superfly> Uh, no, they are very different
<superfly> but you want to actually use 2.7
<magespawn_window> if i learn the one will be able to use the next is my main concern? or will they be too different?
<magespawn_window> why 2.7 not 3.2?
<superfly> you will be able to use the other
<superfly> because 3.2 is still a dream and no one actually uses it for any real software
<magespawn_window> i assume the ide of choice would also need to be updated then?
<tumbleweed> superfly: :P
<tumbleweed> I haven't touched it in weeks...
<magespawn_window> superfly fyi this seems to be the same as what i was talking about earlier http://quomon.com/question-Need-to-access-Exchange-server-over-VPN-connection-4516.aspx
<drubin> superfly: ping
<drubin> superfly: Please make me an admin of Ubuntu za  group on fb.
<drubin> nvm
<magespawn_window> thats news to me 
<inetpro> magespawn_window: what's with the long nickname?
<magespawn_window> i am on my windows machine
<inetpro> magespawn_window: we don't do that here
<magespawn_window> yup i know but the linux is at home and the droid does not work so well posting links and things
<inetpro> so why should I care what platform you're on?
<magespawn_window> its something Kilos started, i was also logging in at the same time
<magespawn_window> on both
<magespawn_window> i take it off if you want
<kbmonkey> lol magespawn_window 
<magespawn_window> hi kbmonkey
<kbmonkey> usually you just append '_' to your nick if you login twice
<kbmonkey> I couldn't get that Ibid functionality to work yesterday :/
<magespawn_window> do you know why? 
<kbmonkey> not too sure, tumble told me my code should workk
<magespawn> May I have a look?
<kbmonkey> sure, :) http://pastebin.com/aiRHNtMn
<kbmonkey> you need Ibid installed to have the libraries import though
<kbmonkey> simply put: my defaultHandler does not run when somebody joins the channel. that's all I need to happen.
<magespawn> Is that all the code?
<kbmonkey> yes
<magespawn> Wow, really short.
<kbmonkey> working thru Ibid Im doing unit tests
<kbmonkey> that is the one test I cant seem to pass
<magespawn> Must be a reason somewhere.
<magespawn> Now just to find it.
<kbmonkey> magespawn, have you ever 'import this' in the interactive python shell?
<magespawn> No
<kbmonkey> it's an egg
<kbmonkey> well I think the reason is the Ibid core processes events, and sends it through to the bot if the bot is mentioned by name
<kbmonkey> but if the bot is not mentioned, it does not get these events. that is what I like to happen
<magespawn> Right you need it to happen whenever somebody joins etc regardless of saying the bots name.
<magespawn> This is my first program http://pastebin.com/QN2ir3vY
<magespawn> Let you know where I am at.
<kbmonkey> yes you understand :)
<kbmonkey> cool magespawn :D
<magespawn> Could not tell the bot to check the channel logs every x seconds and it it finds something new ie a new nick then issue the greeting
<magespawn> Lots of traffic
<kbmonkey> I dont think Ibid supports that functionality yet
<magespawn> Oh.
<magespawn> I am out of here se you all later.
<superfly> drubin: need any help?
<drubin> superfly: I don't know how to invite every one from ubuntu-za and my personal friends to the event i created.
<drubin> superfly: fb permisions seem broken
<Kerbero> on my end facebook said you made it private, public and back to private again
<Kerbero> isn't it maybe a slow update of permissions?
<superfly> drubin: not at my PC right now, but I'll check when I get there.
<superfly> last time I made an event it was weird for me too
<drubin> Kerbero: i didn't make the event private I made the group private
<Kerbero> uhm
<Kerbero> ok
<Kerbero> i was/am tired
<magespawn> Evening all.
<superfly> Hi magespawn
<magespawn> Did you see earlier what kbmonkey was saying about the greeter idea?
<superfly> maybe... When i'm back at my pc i'll have a look
<magespawn> I do not understand enough yet to be able to help.
<kbmonkey> hi hi
<magespawn> Hi kbmonkey speak of the devil
<superfly> now that I'm at my keyboard again...
<kbmonkey> ah lo superfly 
<magespawn> We was just talking about you and the greeter problem
<kbmonkey> yes, my unit test to monitor channel activity in Ibid
<kbmonkey> I asked tumble about it, said my code should work.
<superfly> kbmonkey: you can put both imports on the same line...
<superfly> from ibid.plugins import Processor, handler
<kbmonkey> I know, just following the PEP guide 
<superfly> kbmonkey: PEP8 says you can do that too
<superfly> kbmonkey: PEP8 says you can't do "import os, sys"
<kbmonkey> superfly, where does logging.debug() print out to?
<superfly> kbmonkey: the log file
<superfly> drubin: event seems fine now?
<superfly> drubin: or do you specifically want to invite people?
<magespawn> kbmonkey when you get it to work can you post the code?
<kbmonkey> superfly, I updated the code to only print out logging.debug('state checking...') in my handler
<kbmonkey> it does not appear in the logs/ibid.log
<kbmonkey> the logging.ini seems ok
<kbmonkey> that code runs fine *if* the bot is called by name (or in a pvt channel)
<kbmonkey> but it does not run by itself when somebody joins the chan. and that is what I'm looking for
<superfly> kbmonkey: as far as I can make out, a Processor only ever responds to direct addressing
<Kilos> hiya superfly and others
<Kilos> yo magespawn kbmonkey 
<magespawn> Hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<superfly> kbmonkey: join ##kilos
<psydroid> hi Kilos
<psydroid> hi magespawn
<psydroid> hi superfly
<kbmonkey> hi psydroid 
<psydroid> hi kbmonkey
<magespawn> Hi psydroid
<Kilos> hey superfly who is the itwinkle there
<magespawn> Channel Kilos?
<Kilos> ##kilos
<magespawn> Okay, did you make it Kilos?
<Kilos> ya about a year ago magespawn 
<magespawn> Okay mind if I ask why?
<Kilos> um... whew cant remember why anymore
<Kilos> oh when msn wasnt working in aus
<magespawn> Oh to talk to family?
<Kilos> yip used to. but msn is working again
<superfly> kbmonkey: join again?
<Kilos> if i member right was a big job for me to get chanserv there as well
<kbmonkey> ok
<magespawn> Superfly you guys testing the bot there?
<Kilos> mage cant you join?
<kbmonkey> yebo
<Kilos> go see
<magespawn> Yes I can, but wanted to be sure I was welcome and would not get in the way.
<kbmonkey> lol magespawn. we just join and leave the channel to see if the bot detects us
<Kilos> you are welcome magespawn 
<magespawn> Ty
<kbmonkey> yes come help us :)
<kbmonkey> Im fresh out of idea of what to try
<Kilos> no google info kbmonkey ?
<magespawn> I am busy searching, sure somebody has done this before.
<kbmonkey> I did try a search, couldnt find more than I did
<Kilos> kbmonkey, its an ibid you wanna teach to greet hey?
<kbmonkey> yes. 
<kbmonkey> I don't think the functionality is built into Ibid yet
<Kilos> see if any of the designers are on irc somewhere
<Kilos> whoever did the docs you been reading
<magespawn> http://m.wikihow.com/Develop-an-IRC-Bot how's this?
<magespawn> Does it have to be ibid?
<Kilos> thats the one he is setting up
<Kilos> cocooncrash, have you any idea how to setup an ibid as a greeter bot
<Kilos> ?
<kbmonkey> well magespawn I wanted to make maaz greet people
<Kilos> or a link to show how
<kbmonkey> specifically, so that's why it's Ibid
<kbmonkey> I've done this fine with other bot frameworks
<magespawn> Ahh right. I see.
<kbmonkey> sure enough we can do it in another framework, but then to have a seperate bot for something so simple, is unneccesary
<kbmonkey> plus it could familiarize people easier with who Maaz is
<Kilos> lol its quite funny when peeps try chat maaz up
<Kilos> i thought he was an arrogant peep when i first came here
<magespawn> Indeed. I would also be interested in doing it for gc.
<kbmonkey> he is! ibid keeps telling me he's not my bitch :p
<Kilos> theres i nice challenge kbmonkey 
<magespawn> Did not find anythin useful for that but did find this http://code.he.net/?gclid=CLbou4uej68CFYdKpgodBXtXzQ
<Kilos> be the first
<kbmonkey> thanks for the encouragement Kilos 
<Kilos> its a python bot so tween the fly and cocoon and you something gotta work
<magespawn> Maybe somebody in the python channel will know?
<kbmonkey> my plan is to get the Ibid source and look at its structure
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<inetpro> Maaz: with condensed milk please
<Maaz> inetpro: Go get it yourself!
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> good evening everyone, and kilos
<Kilos> evening inetpro 
<Kilos> 2 days no coffee
<Kilos> my coffee use gets monitored here
<Kilos> ohi Owkkuri 
<inetpro> Kilos: who cares
<Kilos> lol
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro!
<inetpro> Maaz: dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier inetpro my vriend
<Kilos> i sneek cups in pm
<Kilos> sneak 
<Owkkuri> oh hai Kilos :P
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> sup
 * Symmetria is watching with baited breath to see what happens tomorrow
<Owkkuri> wai?
<Symmetria> prepared to bet that almost nothing will happen
<Symmetria> http://pastebin.com/NKbnh8q8
<Banlam> ?
<Symmetria> read that
<Symmetria> I dont think they will succeed
<Symmetria> but it could get pretty nasty if they have enough distribution for those hosting the root servers
<Symmetria> the caching resolvers will more than likely hold out though
 * Banlam hopes not
 * Banlam takes note of the IPs of a bunch of his favourite sites
<Symmetria> banlam where are you situated btw?
<Banlam> PE
<Symmetria> and which ISP you on?
<Symmetria> do me a favour, traceroute the IP of that L server listed int hat pastebin
<Symmetria> and tell me where you end up
<Banlam> 8ta - telkom soo
<Banlam> kk]
<Symmetria> chances are if you on 8ta you gonna go international though
<Symmetria> Owkkuri what about you, which ISP you using?
<Owkkuri> wa
<Symmetria> do me a favour and traceroute 199.7.83.42
<Banlam> this is taking longer than it should...
<Symmetria> banlam where is it going?
<Owkkuri> hops from wa to tenet via cinx
<Banlam> frankfurt
<Banlam> prague
<Symmetria> Owkkuri ok, so you're landing at the tenet ones
<Symmetria> heh, telkom doesnt peer with anyone in .za so they are getting the international ones
<Symmetria> chances are if the attacks do go ahead tomorrow, the rest of .za is gonna be in a much better position than telkom is
 * Banlam sighs
<Banlam> I'll login ot the varsity VPN then :)
<Symmetria> because Im pretty confident on how those tenet l-root servers are configured, because I did that config before I left tenet 
<Symmetria> and I dont think this attack is going to hurt them
<Owkkuri> we'll see then
<Owkkuri> :P
<magespawn> Symmetria thought you were still there. What you doing kow?
<Owkkuri> i have my gf to keep me busy if it does go down ;)
<magespawn> Lol
<Owkkuri> laters
<Banlam> what time is this internet down time expected?
<Banlam> is it to tie in with Earth Hour :P
<magespawn> And tomorrow in what time zone?
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> magespawn I left tenet end of october already
<Symmetria> Im in private contracting :) 
<Symmetria> the money is simply 2 good to do anything else
<magespawn> Nice better pay? Better Hours?
<Symmetria> work my own hours, from where I want, when I want, taking the contracts that I choose if I feel like it, and make more money than I can spend
<magespawn> Nice
<Symmetria> magespawn lol, my hourly rate is $250 an hour, most days I put in 4 hours work 
<magespawn> Dollars?
<Symmetria> :p unless Im not in the mood and take the day off 
<Symmetria> yeah, I only bill in dollars 
<Symmetria> clients are mostly internationals and its easier to work in a single currency that everyone understands 
<magespawn> Lots of work here in SA?
<Symmetria> magespawn *shrug* clients are spread all over the place, but the type of work I do can be done from anywhere
<Banlam> $250/hour
 * Banlam could live with that
<Symmetria> there are days when I sit in a deckchair by the pool with a cold beer and my notebook and work like that :p
<magespawn> Yes but where the majority of customers are usually affects billing currency.
<Symmetria> magespawn heh, most of mine are spread around africa 
<Symmetria> africa is a very very very lucrative market at the moment
<Symmetria> and the type of work I do, there are very few people who do what I do which makes it even more lucrative 
<magespawn> Sweet. I think if you went to parent/kid day most of the parents and all of the kids would want that job.
<magespawn> Could you gives me a job title/discription?
<Symmetria> heh magespawn the problem is that the type of work Im doing at the moment cant be taught, its learnt through experience 
<Symmetria> mmm I would call myself a technical business analyst I guess
<Symmetria> basically I look at the networks and technologies deployed by companies and see if a.) does it meet the business requirements b.) is technical overspending to meet the business requirements c.) is business providing ENOUGH money to technical to meet their requirements 
<magespawn> Then someone like writes a book and then all of a sudden they are teaching it, like when you are 100
<Symmetria> d.) are the policies and procedures in place to make sure that there is a meeting of the minds between business and technical
<Symmetria> basically, Im acting as the bridge between the techies and the business people 
<magespawn> Ohh is that "all".
<magespawn> Must fell like the middle east at times.
<magespawn> Feel
<Symmetria> heh magespawn nah, see, if you understand what each side wants, its not that hard to fit them together, the thing is, neither side understands the other so they need that bridge
<Banlam> Symmetria, what are you driving these days?
<Symmetria> banlam my 335i, till next year, Im putting money away for the replacement car, but wanna buy it cash and not quite there yet :)
<Banlam> cool, what's the replacement going to be?
<Symmetria> probably a corvette ZR1
<Banlam> interesting
<Symmetria> 0-100 in 3.0!
<Symmetria> 6 litre dual supercharged!
<Banlam> you're gonna have fun on those amazing EL roads
<Banlam> although I guess you can always just drive down to the track
<magespawn> Now cars I know a thing it two about. 911 gt3
 * Banlam is not a porche fan
<Banlam> not saying they're bad cars
<Banlam> just don't like the look
<Symmetria> magespawn I never liked the porches either 
<Symmetria> heh, I drove an aston vantage last week 
<Banlam> not a big corvette fan either if I'm honest :P
<Banlam> nice
<magespawn> Oh you mean the one that has not changed for ever
<Symmetria> guy was selling it and I was tempted :p
<Banlam> can imagine
<Symmetria> heh banlam I was never a corvette fan till the ZR1 :p
<Banlam> yeah
<Banlam> i know it's got some great reviews and thigns
<Banlam> but...
<Banlam> it's a corvette
<magespawn> I would rather get something like a scooby
<Symmetria> ZR1 is a rather dramatic deviation from the old vette's (for one thing, it can actually go around a corner)
<Banlam> scooby? 
<Banlam> heh
<Banlam> subaru?
<Symmetria> hate the subaru's 
<Symmetria> hate hate hate
<magespawn> Subaru impreza wrx sti
<Banlam> the new hatchbacky one?
<Symmetria> heh, for me, my options at the moment for next car are the ZR1, an aston or the new M5 
<Banlam> or the older sedan one?
<Symmetria> cant really think of anything else I'd want 
<magespawn> M5 is pretty nice
<Banlam> I'd take the M5, don't see myself ever going the aston route
<Banlam> i'd prefer osmething a little bit more low key
<Banlam> and practical?
<magespawn> Would you doing anything else to it or leave it stock?
<Symmetria> LOL practical was never something Icared about :)
<Symmetria> other than adding the factory options wouldnt do anything to it
<Symmetria> though BMW has some nifty options available :p
<Symmetria> like the racing chip I had them stick in my 335i lol
<Symmetria> I've crossed the 300kph mark in my 335 after they put that chip in it
<Banlam> where? N2?
<Symmetria> heh nope, on the road to windhoek in namibia
<Banlam> ah :)
<Banlam> that makes more sense
<Banlam> less to crash into
<magespawn> There some nice non standerd things you can do to an m5
<Symmetria> dead straight, wide, no traffic, flat, can see for miles :p
<magespawn> They do the super car testing up that way
<Banlam> in the northern cape
<Banlam> but i think symmetria was in Namibia itself
<Symmetria> yeah I was
<Symmetria> no cops out there :P just the occasional lion that woulda eaten the cop
<Symmetria> lol
<magespawn> I could not leave a car like that alone, would be voiding warrenties and all sorts
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> wanna see something truely sick?
<Symmetria> http://iris.tenet.ac.za/routers/graphs24.php <=== go there, select LINX-BROCADE, then select 195.66.224.125 (AS 15169)
<Symmetria> and look at that graph :P
<Symmetria> might take a while to draw it, one hel of a lot of data behind those graphs
<Symmetria> (really really need to write an aggregation script for that crap)
<superfly> Symmetria: I thought you moved on from TENET?
<Symmetria> superfly heh I did, I do a LOT of contracting for their upstream though
<Symmetria> and some for them directly
<superfly> Ah, OK.
<Symmetria> that graphs script is being drawn from the upstream though
 * superfly is on his phone currently
<Banlam> what connection is that?
<Symmetria> heh banlam thats the peering with google in london :p
<Banlam> ic
<Kilos> magespawn, wb
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<superfly> Night Kilos
<magespawn> Night kilos
 * Symmetria cleans out that database that draws those graphs a bit
<Symmetria> heh 15 million records is a bit to much to process
<Banlam> shucks
<Banlam> nice resolution though
<Symmetria> heh Im just deleteing data older than a month 
<Symmetria> actually deleting everything pre 1 feb
<Symmetria> make that pre 1 march :p
<Banlam> just delete every 4/5 entries :)
<Banlam> or do you need that resolution for something?
<Symmetria> mysql> delete from MacData where MONTH(timestamp) < 03 and YEAR(timestamp)= 2012;
<Symmetria> heh I need to run an aggregation to keep the older data for stuff older than 24 hours at a lower res
<Banlam> yeah
<Banlam> what is the time difference between each recording?
<Symmetria> right now its keeping 5 minute samples per peer going back 3 months normally
<Banlam> so that's 30 000 a day
<Banlam> erm
<Banlam> no
<Banlam> 480 a day
<Banlam> that's not that bad
<Symmetria> heh, per peer its 288 a day
<Symmetria> x 400 odd peers 
<Symmetria> = 100k + records a day
<Symmetria> * 90 days 
<Symmetria> = shitload of records :p
<Banlam> but that graphs just for one peer
<Symmetria> banlam yeah but you can pick any of those ips 
<Symmetria> and it will give you a graph 
<Symmetria> all same database 
<Banlam> sure
<Symmetria> mysql> delete from MacData where MONTH(timestamp) < 02 and YEAR(timestamp)= 2012;
<Symmetria> Query OK, 3235343 rows affected (2 min 14.15 sec)
<Symmetria> mysql> delete from MacData where MONTH(timestamp) < 03 and YEAR(timestamp)= 2012;
<Symmetria> Query OK, 5157286 rows affected (2 min 56.56 sec)
<Symmetria> should be faster now ;p
<Banlam> :)
<Symmetria> heh trashing the last stuff outta 2011 as well
<Symmetria> mysql> delete from MacData where MONTH(timestamp) < 12 and YEAR(timestamp) <= 2011;
 * Symmetria waits
<Symmetria> :p
<Symmetria> am gonna write something that performs an aggregation at midnight every night and aggregates everything older than 24 hours to 10 minute samples and everything older than a month to 30 minute samples
<Banlam> so you do quite a bit of contract work for tenet still?
<Symmetria> on and off, a lot of the work I do with tenet is actually for the alliance
<Symmetria> since tenet is a member of the ubuntunet alliance and the alliance contracts out work to them
<Banlam> right
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> that database is actually collecting stats for 1288 mac addresses
<Symmetria> so 370k entries a day
<Symmetria> oh 1218
<Symmetria> mysql> select count(distinct(macaddress)) from MacData;
<Symmetria> +-----------------------------+
<Symmetria> | count(distinct(macaddress)) |
<Symmetria> +-----------------------------+
<Symmetria> |                        1218 |
<Symmetria> +-----------------------------+
<magespawn> .night all
<magespawn> kbmonkey : ping
<magespawn> Maaz tell kbmonkey there has to be some code sending the info to the logs, if you can change it so the it send it to the bot at the same time with the bots name attached then the bot should respond to that as if the person had called the bot. Just a thought.
<Maaz> magespawn: Got it, I'll tell kbmonkey on freenode
<magespawn> Maaz ty
<Maaz> You are welcome magespawn
#ubuntu-za 2012-03-31
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn news?
<nlsthzn> Good morning mr. kilos
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> not to much ... keeping out of trouble
<Kilos> eish
<psydroid> good morning Kilos
<superfly> hiya Kilos
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<psydroid> hi nlsthzn
<psydroid> hi superfly
<superfly> hi psydroid
<Kilos> superfly, did the monkey have any success
<superfly> dunno
<nlsthzn> o/ psydroid , SubOracle 
<nlsthzn> o/ psydroid , superfly 
<nlsthzn> >.<
<superfly> hi nlsthzn
<psydroid> :)
<psydroid> Kilos, you are supposed to be able to install gnome-fallback on 12.04, so you can still run it on your computer instead of Unity
<psydroid> that's what I saw in #ubuntu-nl yesterday at least
<Kilos> ah that sounds good psydroid 
<Kilos> if they can integrate debdelta then all will be good
<psydroid> should that already be in the 12.04 betas?
<Kilos> i dont know if they have managed to integrate it into any release yet
<Kilos> definitely not in 11.04
<psydroid> oh, that would be very useful especially for those places with limited bandwidth
<Kilos> yeah it will be wonderful
<magespawn> Morning all.
<Kilos> himage
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> Hi Kilos, the typing gremlins got you today?
<Kilos> ya
<magespawn> I am out of here sell you all later.
<magespawn> See 
<Kilos> later magespawn 
<Squirm> hello
<Kilos> hi Squirm dLimit 
<Kilos> Maaz, hi
<Maaz> Howzit Kilos
<Kilos> hey nlsthzn you maintaining laddy
<Kilos> ?
<nlsthzn> Kilos ?
<Kilos> what ?
<Kilos> maintain means keeping on going
<nlsthzn> Yes sure thanks uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> bbl
<sakhi> afternoon
<kbmonkey> arvie
<Maaz> kbmonkey: By the way, magespawn on freenode told me "tell kbmonkey there has to be some code sending the info to the logs, if you can change it so the it send it to the bot at the same time with the bots name attached then the bot should respond to that as if the person had called the bot. Just a thought." 13 hours, 30 minutes and 5 seconds ago
<kbmonkey> Maaz, thanks
<Maaz> kbmonkey: No problem
<superfly> kbmonkey: try this: http://pastebin.com/UpXU1pdJ
<magespawn> Howdy all
<superfly> hi magespawn
<magespawn> Hey superfly
<ybrjkfc> Welcome to the Russian community of users of ubuntu :)
 * superfly is not sure when ZA changed to RU
 * magespawn thinks
<magespawn> Pretty sure I would have noticed something
<ybrjkfc> superfly I just came to visit. sorry for bad english,
<Kirill_Rus> Hello., Ubunta!
<magespawn> ybrjkfc no worries, most people here have a bit of sense of humor, and I am sure in most cases your English is better than our Russian
<magespawn> Hi Kirill_Rus
<ybrjkfc> <magespawn> very good :) I wanted to know if Ubuntu is popular in their homeland?
<confluency> It's probably the most popular Linux distribution here, but Linux in general is still very much a minority OS.
<ybrjkfc> <confluency> the state is not involved in the implementation of Linux?
<confluency> ybrjkfc: well, the government is *supposed* to be supporting OSS, but it doesn't really.
<confluency> The government isn't directly involved in Ubuntu; it's made by Canonical, which is a private company.
<confluency> There may be some government sponsorship; I don't know the details.
<ybrjkfc> <confluency>I hope you do not mind that I will publish the information received from you? In Russia a lot of fans of ubuntu, and they are very interested in what happens to her homeland :)
<confluency> Heh.  You shouldn't quote me on this; I really don't know much about Canonical or the management side of Ubuntu. ;)
<confluency> You should ask tumbleweed, but he's away now.
<confluency> tumbleweed is heavily involved in Ubuntu development and packaging, so he should know a lot more.
<ybrjkfc> <confluency> I will not say that this view of the company Canonical. Interestingly, exactly the view of local users. tumbleweed not coming soon?
<confluency> ybrjkfc: he may not be coming at all today; it's Saturday.  During the week you should be able to find more people.
<confluency> This channel isn't very active.
<confluency> I know a lot of people, e.g. students in my lab, who use Ubuntu but aren't interested enough in Linux to join a LUG or an Ubuntu LoCo.
<ybrjkfc> <confluency>Now you tonight?
<confluency> ybrjkfc: I'm not sure what you're asking.  Can you rephrase that? :)
<ybrjkfc> I understand you. I had a member LUG
<ybrjkfc> <confluency> I wanted to ask, how much time you have now?
<confluency> ybrjkfc: I'm about to leave, I'm afraid.
<ybrjkfc> <confluency>  What are you afraid of?
<confluency> Sorry, it's a figure of speech.  I said that I had to leave soon, and that I regret that this is the case.
<ybrjkfc> <confluency> sorry. bye
<confluency> No problem. :) this is tumbleweed, in case you want to contact him later: https://launchpad.net/~stefanor
<confluency> If you lurk in here, I'm sure he will respond when he comes back.
<ybrjkfc> <confluency> Thank you. I will stay in this chat, and sooner or later meet him.
<confluency> See you later! :)
<ybrjkfc> <confluency> good luck
<magespawn> Later all
<zeref> YaaawwnnN
<Kilos> evening superfly and others
<superfly> Hi Kilos
<Kilos> hy ybrjkfc 
<Kilos> thank heavens for tab complete
<Kilos> even made me messup hi
<ybrjkfc> <Kilos> hi Kilos
<superfly> Kilos: ybrjkfc is Russian, you better brush up on your Russian
<Kilos> Da
<Kilos> have you huys welcomed him superfly 
<Kilos> guys
<superfly> I guess you could say we have
<Kilos> ybrjkfc, welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> oh i misread that sorry
<Kilos> here is another one
<Kilos> Kirill_Rus, 
<Kilos> lo bakuman Banlam 
<ybrjkfc> <superfly>  you understand Russian? :)
<ybrjkfc> <Kilos>Kirill_Rus My friend came with me
<Kilos> ah thats nice. where abouts are you ybrjkfc ?
<Kilos> dont say russia its a massive -place
<ybrjkfc> <Kilos> I live in Novosibirsk  http://af.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nowosibirsk
<ybrjkfc> <Kilos> Kirill_Rus   live in Samara http://af.wikipedia.org/wiki/Samara
<Kerbero> derde grootste nogals
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> hi Kerbero 
<Kilos> ybrjkfc, what do you do there. are you still studying?
<Kerbero> hi kilos
<Kerbero> ybrjkfc: do you perhaps know afrikaans?
<ybrjkfc> <Kilos> I am a student. information security profession
<Kilos> ah thats good
<Kerbero> ahh
<ybrjkfc> <Kerbero> Unfortunately not. And I know English bad.
<Kerbero> ok
<Kilos> what OS are you using and what irc client ybrjkfc 
<Kerbero> Kilos:  /version ybrjkfc 
<Kerbero> xchat, Linux
<Kilos> just type the first 3 letters of a nick and hit tab to complete
<ybrjkfc> <Kilos> I hope to learn something new here about the ubuntu. in my country is a very popular system, hundreds of thousands of people use it.
<Kilos> thats nice to hear. 
<Kerbero> wow that is impressive
<ybrjkfc> n Russia is now deploying Linux on gosudartvennom urovne.ya was involved in the implementation of ubuntu at colleges. Hundreds of children are studying computer science, with ubuntu :)
<ybrjkfc> i was involved i
<ybrjkfc> ^)
<Kilos> thats great
<Kilos> Maaz, seen kbmonkey 
<Maaz> Kilos: kbmonkey was last seen 5 hours, 59 minutes and 18 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2012-03-31 05:07:59 PDT], and has been online on freenode since 2012-03-25 14:57:25 PDT
<Kilos> gosudartvennom what does that mean ybrjkfc 
<Kilos> hi drussell 
<Kilos> old maaz cant translate that
<drussell> Kilos: heya, how's things?
<Kilos> good ty drussell and you?
<drussell> Kilos: good thanks, enjoying a nice weekend :o)
<Kilos> ah
<ybrjkfc> <Kilos> This means at the state level
<Kilos> oh ty
<Kilos> ybrjkfc, Kirill_Rus is you have problems with ubuntu, state your problem here and be patient waiting for a reply. most of the guys are very busy
<Kilos> *if
<inetpro> Kilos: come, switch off those lights now!
<Kilos> haha hiya inetpro 
<Kerbero> o
<inetpro> don't you read the news?
<Kerbero> is it earth hour NOW?
<inetpro> yup
<Kilos> i suppose your pc is running on candle power
<Kerbero> 20:30-21:30?
<Kilos> no one answers
<Kilos> lights off not pc off
<Kerbero> hehe
<Kerbero> my irc bouncer runs on a server
<Kerbero> so pc can be off
<Kerbero> and i can irc with my phone
<Kilos> oh , i use jedirc on the fone but its a mission
<Kerbero> i use xchat on my phone
<Kerbero> linux phone
<Kilos> lekker
<inetpro> hmm...
 * inetpro just got the following in an email
<inetpro> 7H15 M3554G3 53RV35 7O PR0V3 H0W 0UR M1ND5 C4N D0 4M4Z1NG 7H1NG5! 1MPR3551V3 7H1NG5! 1N 7H3 B3G1NN1NG 17 WA5 H4RD BU7 N0W, 0N 7H15 LIN3 Y0UR M1ND 1S R34D1NG 17 4U70M471C4LLY W17H0U7 3V3N 7H1NK1NG 4B0U7 17. B3 PROUD! 0NLY C3R741N P30PL3 C4N R3AD 7H15. PL3453 F0RW4RD 1F U C4N R34D 7H15.
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> always interesting but I hate the last part
<Tonberry> l33tsp3@k?
<Tonberry> EX-TER-MI-NATE!!!!
<Kilos> yeah especially when they you will win whatever if you dont break the link
<Kilos> haha Tonberry 
<inetpro> those messages tend to die a silent death when they reach my inbox
<inetpro> superfly: are you still using Kopete?
<Kilos> ya
<inetpro> Kilos?
<Kilos> them messages dont ever get forawarded
<inetpro> superfly: it looks like Kopete is likely to die soon and will be replaced with KDE Telepathy in a few months time
<inetpro> I think they just voted to keep it in the new release for the last time
<inetpro> and that just because it is an LTS release
<superfly> inetpro: yes, I'm still using Kopete
<inetpro> superfly: be ready for the change-over in the next release
<superfly> Kerbero: N900?
<superfly> inetpro: *shrug* as long as it doesn't suck, and it works with my colour scheme, I'm happy
<inetpro> superfly: well KTP will have to catch up very quickly
<inetpro> it doesn't have as many features as kopete
<superfly> I see I have something of the sort, but I can't get it to auth one of my jabber accounts
<inetpro> sadly Kopete is no longer maintained as much these days
<superfly> inetpro: hrm, it does look like KDE Telepathy has a long way to go
<inetpro> I'm not sure why nobody is willing to get their hands dirty and just fix kopete bugs
<inetpro> but I guess it always seems easier to start a fresh project
<Kilos> inetpro, you gave up pidgin?
<inetpro> Kilos: no I still use it
<Kilos> is it also getting worse in later releases
<inetpro> but I've always liked Kopete as well
<superfly> Kilos: I dunno about inetpro, but I've been trying to move to a KDE-only desktop... as few non-KDE programs as possible
<superfly> Kopete also has fewer problems than Pidgin, in my experience
<Kilos> ah superfly but what do you do when things start going backwards
<inetpro> I started using pidgin only because of friends stuck on Windows
<Kilos> what probs you had in pidgin?
<superfly> Kilos: most of the time the main apps will continue to be packaged for a while
<inetpro> was easier for me to support them 
<inetpro> and the same with Thunderbird
<superfly> Kilos: Sound doesn't always work on non-Gnome desktops, if you are not connected to a network, and then you connect, Pidgin can't find the network
<superfly> stupidly small, but very irritating stuff
<superfly> Kopete doesn't have those issues because it's a KDE program
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> i member with mxit i had to first get it on a fone
<Kilos> but the msn and aim and xmpp's have been good
<Kilos> and the otr is first class
<Kilos> night guys. sleep tight
<superfly> night Kilos
<Kerbero> superfly: yes @ n900
<superfly> Kerbero: ah, I have an N900 too
<Kerbero> ja i know
 * superfly uses Quassel and Quassel2Go
<Kerbero> ok
<Kerbero> i tried a few
<Kerbero> and in the end i went back to xchat
<Kerbero> too used to it by now
<Kerbero> do you know how good nitdroid is these days?
<superfly> no. what's nitdroid?
<Kerbero> android for n900
<superfly> ah
<Kerbero> 1 april
<superfly> let the jokes begin?
<Kerbero> from now on don't beleive anything
<superfly> haha
<Kerbero> nitdroid was said before 12
<Kerbero> so that is still safe
<superfly> :-)
<Banlam> 12 in what timezone...
<Kerbero> ours
<Kerbero> sast
<bakuman> i believe him of course
<Tonberry> catblock!
<Tonberry> @ the jokes beginning
<Tonberry> adblock on chrome just got amusing
#ubuntu-za 2012-04-01
<tumbleweed> ybrjkfc: how can I help?
<kbmonkey> mornin tumbleweed 
<Kilos> morning kbmonkey and all others
<Symmetria> morning
<Kerbero> happy 1 april Symmetria 
<sakhi> noon
<kbmonkey> hello o/
<bakuman> \\o hello
<dLimit> Greetings
<kbmonkey> hey
<kbmonkey> http://freenode.net/privacy_change.html
<dLimit> Damn wirelees
<kbmonkey> keeps dropping you dLimit?
<kbmonkey> same issue here :p
<ybrjkfc> <tumbleweed>Hello! Russian users of ubuntu, I'd like to ask a few questions for ubuntu developers. You can help with this?
<Banlam> hi ybrjkfc, this is a south african ubuntu group
<Banlam> oh
 * Banlam is not paying attention
<ybrjkfc> <Banlam> ok :)
<Kilos> hiya superfly and others
<Kilos> yo Kerbero[afk]  whats the afk about
<bakuman> Sy Internetz is brokened
<Kilos> ai dankie bakuman 
<ybrjkfc> Here are the members ubuntu LUG ?
<bakuman> ybrjkfc, sjoe, strange naam, en ek weet nie wat jy se nie O_O
<Kilos> most of them i think ybrjkfc others on #glug-za 0r .za
<Kilos> hy is in russland bakuman 
<bakuman> ahh ok
<Kilos> wow ybrjkfc its nearly midnight there
<Kilos> methinks
<ybrjkfc> <bakuman> Ek het die deelnemers gevra of daar Ubuntu Linux groepe .understand?
<bakuman> ah ok, thanks
<Kilos> Maaz, time in Novosibirsk russia
<Maaz> Kilos: It is 2012-04-01 23:31:51 NOVT
<Kilos> wow ybrjkfc you learned afrikaans in one day
<bakuman> lol +1 for google translate
<ybrjkfc> <Kilos>   #glug-za no active users
<Kilos> its #glug.za i see
<Kilos> there are other lug's in sa as well
<ybrjkfc> <bakuman>google translate - the best option for exotic languages
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn meet ybrjkfc in russia
<nlsthzn> awesome
<ybrjkfc> <Kilos>I understand you badly. Try to write another
<Kilos> ybrjkfc, there are other linux user groups in south africa as well
<Kilos> bakuman, whats the one in the cape?
<Kilos> #clug-za
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> nope we will have to wait for someone to enlighten us
<bakuman> no idea
<ybrjkfc> I understand. You can tell them the address? #clug-za - 0 user 
<Kilos> Maaz, google linux user groups in south africa
<Maaz> Kilos: "Cape Town Linux User Group - CLUG Wiki" http://wiki.clug.org.za/wiki/Main_Page :: "Linux.org.za | Linux is everywhere, even South Africa" http://www.linux.org.za/ :: "Pretoria Linux Users Group" http://pretlug.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/preformat.cgi?home.html :: "Where to find support for Linux in South Africa : Tectonic - The ..." http://tectonic.co.za/?p=4416 :: "South African User Groups - All Items" http://www.letscollaborate.co.z
<Kilos> hi psydroid did you have a good weekend
<psydroid> hi Kilos, I had a good one, yes
<Kilos> good
<psydroid> Kilos, how was yours?
<Kilos> very quiet but good ty
<psydroid> ok
<ybrjkfc> Maaz Thank you very much :) I will learn it is very difficult to find information
<Maaz> ybrjkfc: One learns a new thing every day
<Kilos> Maaz, is our ibid bot ybrjkfc 
<Maaz> Kilos: Sorry...
<ybrjkfc> <Kilos>  I understand that he - not a man :)
<psydroid> ybrjkfc is a clever bot
<psydroid> oops
<Kilos> robot
<psydroid> Maaz is a clever bot
<ybrjkfc> I understand
<ybrjkfc> ;)
<psydroid> :)
<ybrjkfc> I have seen much of this information.I thought that at home ubuntu is much more popular.
<Kilos> hehe
<psydroid> I wonder if humans would be able to develop feelings for bots, now that would be awesome
<ybrjkfc> in Russia ubuntu is used by hundreds of thousands of people
<Kilos> not very intimate feelings psydroid 
<psydroid> I talked to cleverbot before, it has an answer to every input
<psydroid> I could really see this develop into something more extreme
<ybrjkfc> <psydroid> At the Institute I take artificial intelligence, I'm used to talking with robots :)
<Kilos> Maaz, i love you
<Maaz> Kilos Don't embarrass youself. You aren't a cyber chick
<Kilos> he only likes cyber chicks looks like
<ybrjkfc> and in South Africa is very slow and expensive Internet?
<Kilos> not everywhere
<Kilos> nlsthzn, wb
<nlsthzn> thanks uncle Kilos 
<psydroid> ybrjkfc, cool :)
<psydroid> hi nlsthzn
<ybrjkfc> <Kilos>you can tell your internet speed and value in $?
<nlsthzn> psydroid, alo :)
<ybrjkfc> my internet 25 megabits worth $ 19
<Kilos> speed with a 3g usb modem max at 350kB/s but normally around 50 - 100kB/s
<Kilos> forget the costs
<Kilos> 500meg for about $26
<Kilos> other adsl connections are cheaper
<Kilos> yo magespawn 
<magespawn> howdy Kilos
<magespawn> Evening all
<ybrjkfc> <Kilos> 500 megabits is the external network or across the country? I am using 3G, 3 for $ 64 kilobits
<Kilos> 500m is the amount of mobile broadband data you get for that price
<Kilos> 500 megabytes for around $26
<Kilos> maybe $21 i forget
<ybrjkfc> <Kilos> For locals, it's expensive?
<Kilos> very
<Kilos> bigger data bundles work out cheaper per meg
<ybrjkfc> <Kilos> In Russia these conditions are common. I live in a big city for the locals my internet - are not expensive.
<ybrjkfc> <Kilos> you now how much time?
<superfly> naandsê oom Kilos
<Kilos> ybrjkfc, ?
<Kilos> time here?
<ybrjkfc> Kilos>  yes
<Kilos> 1922hrs
<Kilos> 5 hours behind you
<Kilos> you good superfly 
<superfly> ja, net moeg
<Kilos> rus vroeg dan anders dra jy dit saam hele week
<ybrjkfc> <Kilos> Very good, I had the night :) And you can show your desktop?
<Kilos> ybrjkfc, ?
<ybrjkfc> <Kilos> do not you understand?
<Kilos> nosir
<Kilos> do you want to see my desktop?
<Kilos> lol its a mess
<ybrjkfc> <Kilos> I also have a mess :) And a mess of tens of thousands of kilometers away from you, interesting :)
<Kilos> lol i will try get it to image something
<Kilos> sorry superfly where do i post an image again please
<Kilos> or anyone else
<ybrjkfc> <Kilos> http://pix.academ.org/ a service that is at my ISP. I think it does not require translation to use
<ybrjkfc> <Kilos> http://pix.academ.org/img/2012/04/02/a08154bf7b53668ae6a60b0876b56a94.png  my desktop
<Kilos> lol i dont read russian
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> http://pix.academ.org/img/2012/04/02/7904379590fffd08d2e5bde790b05dc9.png
<Kilos> ouch windows blue
<Kilos> yo Kerbero 
<ybrjkfc> <Kilos> ubuntu 10.04 ?
<Kilos> 10.10
<ybrjkfc> I always thought that the opera is popular in Russia
<ybrjkfc> <Kilos> Why such an old version?
<magespawn> People here use it a bit, ships on a lot of phones.
<Kilos> my pc cant do unity, it needs ahardware upgrade first
<Kilos> and i really like maverick. everything works
<Kerbero> the meerkat is awesome
<Kerbero> hi kilos and yes my internet was broken @ afk
<ybrjkfc> <Kilos> lubuntu can use?
<Kilos> eish Kerbero is it fixed now
<Kilos> ybrjkfc, i have xubuntu 11.04 0n another drive and will try get lubuntu 12.04
<Kerbero> Kilos: the university of stellenbosch's internet will always be fucked
<Kerbero> sorry for my language
<ybrjkfc> <Kilos> I'm using ubuntu 10.04 on a laptop because of technical problems workmanship laptop
<Kilos> eish thats not nice
<Kilos> 10.10 is better than 10.04 in my opinion apart from not being lts
<magespawn> My old laptop on 9.04
<ybrjkfc> <Kilos> I agree
<Kilos> i had probs with 9.04 and 9.10 such as sound in pidgin etc but 10.10 all good
<ybrjkfc> <Kilos> have a problem with the screen resolution, on any version after 10.04
<Kilos> does it complain while installing
<ybrjkfc> <Kilos>  I go to bed before the meeting!
<Kilos> ybrjkfc, ?
<magespawn> Bbl later putting fish 2 to bed.
<Kilos> lol ok magespawn 
<ybrjkfc> <Kilos>I go sleep :)
<Kilos> oh ok then ybrjkfc  sleep tight
<Kilos> night guys sleep tight
<magespawn> Kilos was off to bed early tonight.
<magespawn> Hey.psydroid
<psydroid> hi magespawn
<tumbleweed> ybrjkfc: sure, I'm a south african Ubuntu developer. There are one of two others, too.
#ubuntu-za 2013-03-25
<Kilos> hi superfly and others
<superfly> morning Kilos 
<Kilos> thank you all for the votes 
<Kilos> morning jrgns henkj 
<henkj> morning Kilos 
<Kilos> hi Trix[a]r_za 
<Trixar_za> Hey Kilos
<Trixar_za> Dammit, don't lag on me
<Trixar_za> I'm downloading something
<Trixar_za> lol
<Trixar_za> The wonders of ScummVM and the games it can run on Linux
<Trixar_za> The Dig here I come
<jrgns> morning Kilos, all
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<inetpro_> good morning
<Kilos> morning inetpro 
<superfly> morning jrgns, Trixar_za, inetpro and maiatoday
<Trixar_za> Morning superfly
<inetpro> Kilos: did she make it?
<Kilos> yeah lotsa peeps voted while we were sleeping so she ended in third place inetpro 
<inetpro> you think it was still in time?
<Kilos> now she at doc for blood test results
<Kilos> what?
<Kilos> she sukkeling to swallow 
<Kilos> yo Vince-0 
<Kilos> i think it closed at our 4am inetpro 
<Vince-0> Hi
<Trixar_za> This game is so good
<Trixar_za> Hey Squirm
<inetpro> Maaz: when is mar 24 23:00 est in pretoria
<Maaz> inetpro: 2013-03-24 23:00:00 EDT is 2013-03-25 05:00:00 SAST
<Trixar_za> Guess who wrote the dialog for this
<Trixar_za> It's pretty Enderific :P
<Kilos> you understand that inetpro ?
<inetpro> Kilos: what?
<Kilos> the time thing inetpro 
<inetpro> very clear
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> EDT = Eastern Daylight Time
<Kilos> oh is edt and est same thing
<inetpro> well it's New York, I think
<Kilos> they west of us and gmt
<Kilos> how do they get to be east
<inetpro> Kilos: who is they?
<Kilos> states
<Kilos> not the freestates either
<Kilos> yankeeland
<inetpro> Kilos: when you're in the states Soth Africa and the rest of the world do not exist
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> thats why the crashkid is so quiet
<Symmetria> *sigh*
<Symmetria> African internet is a *MESS* right now
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> Symmetria, you back here?
<Kilos> chat to Fanie please
<Symmetria> kinda, trying to balance traffic via whatever goddamn paths I can find and squeeze capacity outta every path possible
<Symmetria> but things are pretty flatlined :(
<Symmetria> Kilos I can try and talk to him, dunno how much luck we're gonna have during this mess though
<Symmetria> the internet in africa is kinda in crisis mode at hte moment ;p I dont think very many people realize just how large this failure is
<Symmetria> its *NOT* just seacom
<Kilos> just feedback will set mind at rest
<Kilos> and to know he hasnt decided not to host for us
<Symmetria> seacom = down
<Symmetria> eassy = down
<Symmetria> imewe = down
<Symmetria> smw3 = down
<Symmetria> eig = down
<Symmetria> te-north = down
<Symmetria> basically, the perfect storm :(
<inetpro> Symmetria: not just seacom!? EISH!!
<inetpro> who else?
<Kilos> ouch
<inetpro> ahh
<inetpro> wow!
<Kilos> whats going on?
<Symmetria> so, seacom is down because of te-north/eig being down
<Symmetria> normally, they would restore on something else
<Symmetria> except, the restore path is probably smw4
<Symmetria> but with imewe and smw3 being down, and going down first, those companies on those cables have restored on smw4, and there is no capacity
<superfly> Symmetria: and SA ISPs don't have much WACS capacity allocated to them?
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Symmetria> superfly some do, but what a lot of companies did was split their traffic 3 ways
<Symmetria> eassy, seacom and wacs 
<Symmetria> catering for a single cable outage 
<Symmetria> *NO ONE* caters for 2 similtaneous breaks 
<Kilos> hoe did they all break?
<Symmetria> there is another path out, but its not easy to bring up capacity on it, and thats going .za -> .ke on eassy or seacom, and then using teams -> .ua and then onward from there 
<Symmetria> except, .ua -> .uk is largely on smw4 and thats pretty full right now because of other restoration 
<Symmetria> kilos, heh, eig and te-north broke basically at the diverge point where they divert (they come off the coast together, for about 19 kilometers, then split to different routes, it broke about 18.5 kilometers off the coast)
<Symmetria> imewe went down a few weeks ago, 140 kilometers south of mumbai, in a rather hard to repair location, ETR on that is the 22nd of April
<Symmetria> smw3 Im not sure of all the details on, but there is no ETR on that, its also been down for a bit
<Symmetria> and when imewe and smw3 went down, all the people on those restored to smw4
<Symmetria> then eig/te-north went down and there was nothing left to restore on
<Vince-0> meh, and I thought switching from MWeb- SEACOM to OpenWEB - SAT3/Seacom would help
<magespawn> howdy all
<magespawn> looks like it is stable enough for irc though
<Kilos> yeah irc and mxit fine
<Vince-0> and Diablo3
<magespawn> i would love to know which traffic they are putting at the top of the list
<Kilos> so who bust the cables? fishermen or the atlantians
<superfly> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ssong/8185423437/
<Symmetria> magespawn heh, I dont think its really which traffic 
<Symmetria> I think its more a case of, restore waves as they get capacity, wave by wave
<Symmetria> in whatever order they come back up
<magespawn> so they would not restict youtube in favour of email for example?
<magespawn> anybody know the download mirrior here is sa for kubuntu?
<magespawn> google is not working too well
<Symmetria> magespawn well, it depends, Im pretty sure mweb has torrents on lockdown
<Symmetria> for my clients, a torrent lockdown is a move of absolute last resort, I dont wanna block or shape anything if I dont really have to
<Kilos> Debbie says thank alot to all that voted for tara
<Kilos>  31st of March they decide on the first second and third winners.
<magespawn> that cool Kilos
<Kilos> i hope they dont start the voting again
<Kilos> and make their own decisions
<inetpro> Symmetria, superfly: I don't see smw3 and te-north on that diagram
<Symmetria> you won't, the te-north and smw3 cables are in the med 
<Symmetria> and te-north = seacom in the med
<Symmetria> where you see seacom going north of egypt 
<Symmetria> that diagram isn't totally geographically correct though
<magespawn> bbl 
<Symmetria> because seacom doesnt actually go through the suez canal
<Symmetria> it switches to terrestrial
<Symmetria> then through egypt and leaves egypt via 2 potential points
<Symmetria> one in a place called abutolat (sp?) and one in alexandria
<inetpro> Symmetria: do you know what caused the downtime?
<Symmetria> inetpro, suspected anchor drag took out te-north and eig 
<Symmetria> imewe, Im not sure, its been down a while
<inetpro> eish! How can that sort of thing be prevented in future?
<Symmetria> smw3 was also anchor
<inetpro> and is there a way to determine what ship caused it?
<Kilos> they will have to supply co-ordinates and make ships not anchor within a certain distance
<inetpro> must be some powerful propellers driving those ships
<Kilos> like prohibit anchoring withing ten miles or so
<inetpro> Symmetria: thanks for the heads up and the info about the cables, let's hope steve song will be able to update his diagrams
<zeref>  hi guys, so, need some help.
<zeref> I've got a folder to which users upload to, located in say /srv/uploads. / is at 100% full but /var is on another partition. I've created a folder in /var/uploads so that users can upload there.
<zeref> i'
<zeref> i'm guessing i'll need to use symbolic links so that the uploads go to /var/uploads instead of /srv/uplods
<zeref> so will the link be ln -s /srv/uplaods/ /var/uploads/
<inetpro> zeref: the other way around
<inetpro> and make sure about the spelling :-)
<inetpro> ln -s /var/uploads/ /srv/uploads/
<zeref> and then can i delete the directory /srv/uploads?
<inetpro> zeref: no
<inetpro> zeref: rename the folder first so it doesn't exist when you create the softlink
<inetpro> then copy the data across to the new partition 
<inetpro> and when everything is there, remove it from the old
<zeref> ok, so i must rename /srv/uploads to say backup. then i will have /srv/backup then i create a softlink called uploads?
<zeref> i've rsync'd the data to /var/uploads already
<inetpro> that makes sense
<zeref> ok, lemme try on my virtual server before i try on the production.
<zeref> thanks inetpro 
<inetpro> zeref: you're welcome
<zeref> inetpro: 
<zeref> nvm
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> not looking forward to mondays work
<Symmetria> I gotta stick to 75kg routers into a rack
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> 12.04 has encountered an internal error, you need to reboot the pc
<Kilos> then it hangs
<charl> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> inetpro, can i worry you please
<Kilos> hi charl 
<charl> i used to get a lotof those too, especially while playing videos with vlc or with flash
<charl> i thought it might have been related to my graphics card but i haven't had them the last while
<charl> some kernel upgrade must have fixed the problem
<Kilos> i need to remove the boot splash screen so i just see text because cant read what to do
<charl> yeah i hate those fancy splash screens, give me text
<charl> but i'm a non-typical user :)
<Kilos> mine has gone vertical black and white stripes since i changed to a pci graphics card, so dunno what it be saying
<Kilos> cant read black and white stripes
<charl> i just edited /etc/default/grub and removed quiet splash, then ran update-grub2
<Kilos> when it boots and runs fsck i think it gets to the stage where you must choose F for fix etc but i can read there
<Kilos> sigh
<charl> seems like update-grub2 and update-grub is the same thing now
<Kilos> hi Jabberwocky_ 
<Kilos> wow i see strange things here
<Kilos> miles@8ta-150-73-187:~$ 
<Kilos> supposed to be miles@P4
<Jabberwocky_> good morning Kilos, nice to see you
<Kilos> you too Jabberwocky_ 
<Kilos> wb
<Symmetria> man, I think end of the year, Im gonna take a years holiday
<Symmetria> or something 
<Kilos> haha then youll need a holiday to recover from the holiday
<Kilos> hey magespawn sorry i tried to type but niks happened
<inetpro> Kilos: worry me why, no
<Kilos> that stupid black and white striped boot splash screen
<Kilos> just wanna see text
<Kilos> oh no
<inetpro> Kilos: don't ask to ask, just ask
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> i gotta first get to my proper prompt
<Kilos> cant gedit from this dom one
<inetpro> what I remember from my exercise is that I used to put something in the grub to bypass
<inetpro> hang on...
<Kilos> ok ty
<inetpro> something about nomodeset
<inetpro> Kilos: see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<Kilos> ty inetpro 
<nlsthzn> nomodeset always good to add if struggling to get into desktoo
<nlsthzn> *desktop
<nlsthzn> morning all also 
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<magespawn> o/ nlsthzn
<magespawn> np Kilos
<nlsthzn> so how is ZA on this monday
<Kilos> oh magespawn remember i had auto rebooting probs with two 1g ram cards
<Kilos> ok ty nlsthzn 
<Kilos> i think ive found the prob magespawn , it started doing it with 1x1g and 1x512m
<magespawn> so what is the problem? damaged memory?
<Kilos> i found where the main power goes into m/b if i pressed each wire further in on its own the prob went away so got 2 x 1g rams here again
<Kilos> faulty plug methinks
<magespawn> so faulty power connection on the mb
<Kilos> maybe plastic covering not removed properly when connecting the plug
<Kilos> will strip plug and solder them when i get to it
<magespawn> Kilos: maybe you could start a pc repair shop
<Kilos> no man it takes too long to find the probs. the peeps will moan
<nlsthzn> :)
<Kilos> that was a bad one though
<nlsthzn> the longer it takes to fix the more you charge ;)
<Kilos> was a hidden problem
<Kilos> who would suspect the power plug
<Kilos> especially when it worked
<magespawn> thats the thing, i have also found some repair places simple say its broken get a new one
<Kilos> yeah i could have a good time collection those that get replaced. must be lotsa good stuff lying around with simple but hard to find probs
<Kilos> wbb
<ThatGraemeGuy> g'day :)
<magespawn> hey ThatGraemeGuy
<magespawn> bbl
<theblazehen> hi all
<charl> hi theblazehen 
<Symmetria> ugh wow tenet is flatlined
<magespawn> superfly ping
<theblazehen> hi ChanServ 
<theblazehen> hi charl 
<magespawn> hey theblazehen
<magespawn> no traffic Symmetria?
<Symmetria> heh magespawn heh, saturated
<Symmetria> entirely
<magespawn> reasons?
<Symmetria> heh because they are running on wacs and its only 4.8 gig in capacity
<inetpro> Symmetria: vs how many on seacom?
<Symmetria> 10
<Symmetria> heh everything is kinda screwed and will be for a while :(
<magespawn> how much is this going to affect people who do not directly use seacom?
<Symmetria> magespawn heh, I would imagine a fair bit, because its not just seacom thats down
<Symmetria> most isps cater for outage on one cable
<Symmetria> very few cater for outage on multiple cables
<Symmetria> eassy is down as well
<Symmetria> and restoration capacity is extremely tight right now because the normal restoration cables are largely down as well (smw3/imewe are both down)
<Symmetria> meaning that if your isp aint using wacs/sat-3 and doesnt have a lot of capacity there, you're gonna see degradation 
<magespawn> hectic, so it probable would not help that much to get a temporary account with another isp
<magespawn> this would not affect something like yahclick?
<Symmetria> heh if its international it would
<Vince-0> MWeb uncapped ADSL is practically unusable on the weekend.
<Vince-0> FNB (via IS?) works way better. I switched to OpenWeb cos at least they have Sat3/Seacom as opposed to MWeb with just Seacom
<Vince-0> MyBB article has MWeb stating their fail-over is only 45% of the seacom bandwith
<Vince-0> of their* Seacom bandwidth
<magespawn> some of my stuff is okay certain sites will just not load and ubuntu updates take forever
<magespawn> i just soldered a power plug connector back onto a laptop motherboard
<Symmetria> mweb doesnt just have seacom
<Symmetria> mweb has eassy seacom and wacs
<Symmetria> except, eassy and seacom both died 
<magespawn> ah well just have to live with it for now
<Vince-0> MyBB article just released, says MWeb's at 90% capacity 
<Vince-0> still, switching to OpenWeb silver
<Vince-0> although those chops havn't debited my account yet and no connection details
<Symmetria> crap
<Symmetria> now what broke
<Symmetria> I just watched 400meg of capacity outta .sg disappear 
<magespawn> somebody tripped over another cable
<Symmetria> its looking like that
<Symmetria> prdi's showing on circuits
<magespawn> i must say i am enjoying kubuntu so far
<magespawn> okay later all, home time
<inetpro> Kilos: you didn't warn me!?
<inetpro> Kilos: wb anyway
 * inetpro just got home in time before the mighty clouds started opening up
<inetpro> starting to rain now
<superfly> magespawn: pong
<Kilos> power returns. evening all
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Cantide> hey Kilos :)
<Cantide> also, Tara's votes look good today :)
<Kilos> hi guys
<Kilos> yeah she made third so results of winner on the 31st i think
<Kilos> ty for the votes all of you
<Cantide> i hope the votes don't change further :p
<Kilos> closed at 5am this morning our time
<Kilos> that est time member
<Kilos> 9pm est
<Kilos> the pro had to find time for me
<Kilos> superfly: do you have the show hidden shortcut in head?
<Kilos> ctrl+?
<superfly> Kilos: Alt+.
<Kilos> oh ya ty superfly
<Kilos> no more unity anywhere
<Cantide> Kilos, great :) so then she's through :)
<Kilos> yip Cantide
<Kilos> they happy. were getting stressed but lotsa votes came in late
<Kilos> she hopped from 6th to third
<inetpro> sounds like Cantide had something to do with the voting
<Cantide> i may have asked a few people >_>
<Kilos> thank you anyone that was involved
<Cantide> *cough* and suggested dubious voting methods *cough*
<Cantide> but i can't confirm that those people did anything >_>
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> her and her mom are very thankful
<inetpro> well with that voice I sure hope she goes a lot further than just a third place in this competition, she deserves it 
<inetpro> Kilos: how's her throat?
<Kilos> she has to go for full back and neck xrays as soon as they can get an appointment  inet
<nlsthzn_> hmmm... google IRC
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn_
<nlsthzn_> hello uncle Kilos
<inetpro> Maaz: google IRC
<Maaz> inetpro: "Internet Relay Chat - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Relay_Chat :: "Rescue and Refugee Support | International Rescue Committee (IRC)" http://www.rescue.org/ :: "mIRC: Internet Relay Chat client" http://www.mirc.com/ :: "freenode Web IRC (qwebirc)" http://webchat.freenode.net/ :: "Internet Relay Chat Help"
<Maaz> http://www.irchelp.org/ :: "Mibbit chat network" http://mibbit.com/ :: "EFnet - The Original IRC …
<inetpro> nlsthzn_: ^^ ??
<nlsthzn_> trying out circ, an irc client for chrome browser
<nlsthzn_> very minimal, hardly better than webchat :p
<inetpro> Kilos: nice rains we're having
<Kilos> we didnt get much yet inetpro
<Kilos> lotsa storm though
<inetpro> Kilos: corrie posted about flooding as well 
<Kilos> where?
<nlsthzn_> screenshot - https://dl.dropbox.com/u/13877196/Screenshot-circ.png
<Kilos> not here we would welcome some flooding
<inetpro> or rather posted by Rob Byrne ‏@TrafficSA Pretoria - #Flooding in Pretoria North, from Wonderboom and on local routes
<Kilos> ai!
 * inetpro feels rather lucky to have arrived at home without getting wet this evening
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> those clouds were full of water
<Kilos> so inetprowhat about the water testing?
<inetpro> Kilos: ai!
<Kilos> ai! no space again
<inetpro> geen geld daarvoor nie oom
<Kilos> but when i told you drink it long ago you first argued
<Kilos> strydom
<Kilos> your water is fine
<inetpro> I'm still hesitant to drink it
 * inetpro wbb
<Kilos> if it dont kill your dogs you are ok too
<Kilos> k
<magespawn> evening all
<magespawn> superfly i was going to ask how to get a built in wireless card to work under kubuntu but got it sorted thanks
<superfly> magespawn: normally works fine for me :-)
<magespawn> old laptop, got drivers from linuxkernel.org
<magespawn> works fine now
<Kilos> hey magespawn
<Kilos> have a good evening guys. i go sleep.
<Kilos> check you all morrow time
<Squirm> hi
<inetpro> cocooncrash: Happy Birthday!
<Squirm> cocooncrash: Happy Birthday!
<Cantide> cocooncrash: Happy Birthday!
<nuvolari_> meh
<nuvolari_> typical blue monday
<nuvolari_> dark blue
<nuvolari_> navy deep blue
<nuvolari_> belated happy birthday cocooncrash :P
<nlsthzn> gnight all
<nuvolari_> night nlsthzn 
<magespawn> cocooncrash: happy birthday
<magespawn> night all
#ubuntu-za 2013-03-26
<Kilos> morning all
<nlsthzn> morning uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> hiya nlsthznyou use kde?
<Kilos> ai! that space again
<nlsthzn> well I got kde on a little notebook...
<Kilos> i gotta try stop vlc trying to open everything without removing it
<Kilos> even tries to open sticks with text files on
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> morning superfly
<nlsthzn> look for fiel associations under settings uncle Kilos 
<nlsthzn> *file
<Kilos> ok lemme look again ty
<Kilos> theres so much in there but dont see what to choose or how to make it ask what i wanna open media with
<Kilos> its a carry over prob from lubuntu+mate+unity. i didnt delete /home
<superfly> morning Kilos, nlsthzn
<Kilos> aw and im using quassel not konversation
<Kilos> lemme install it first
<magespawn> good morning all
<Kilos> hi magespawn
<magespawn> just set notifications in quassel, need to adjust the volume
<magespawn> whats up this morning Kilos?
<nlsthzn> hiya superfly , magespawn 
<magespawn> hey nlsthzn
<superfly> magespawn: 2 months!
<Kilos> trying to stop vlc opening all media magespawn
<magespawn> ?
<magespawn> till you come up here superfly?
<superfly> yup
<magespawn> ah right cool
<magespawn> Kilos: explain a little
<superfly> magespawn: we'll be in hluhluwe that first week of June
<magespawn> superfly: are you going to spend time in Durban?
<Kilos> if i plug in a stick vlc tries to open it, no choice to use file viewer
<magespawn> Kilos: sounds like it is set to do that automatically, why i do not know
<superfly> magespawn: no, we'll be down in Port Shepstone the previous week
<magespawn> lots of traveling
<superfly> yup
<superfly> with a nearly 4 year old and a 10 month old
<magespawn> car seat?
<superfly> yup
<magespawn> we try to split the kids one in the front one in the back, makes it easy for the one not driving to deal with the little one
<superfly> magespawn: we've made provision for LOTS of driving time
<Kilos> eish superfly its far
<superfly> Kilos: ja, we're taking 3 days to drive up :-)
<Kilos> did the trip down the coast once. took forever
<Kilos> 18 hours non stop i think
<Kilos> if you split it over 3 days it should be fine
<Kilos> dont your kids sleep lots in the car
<magespawn> usually takes me about 10 hours to Klerksdorp 780kms
<Kilos> ian even today if someone else drives just sleeps
<superfly> we're driving Cape Town -> Plettenberg Bay -> Haga Haga (East London) -> Port Shepstone
<Kilos> ya same route but will be good over 3 days
<Kilos> and views are good
<Kilos> beautiful country
<magespawn> superfly: first long rid trip with the whole family?
<Kilos> yo Jabberwocky_
<superfly> 'Twas brillig, and the slithey toves did gire and gimble in the wabe...
<Kilos> huh?
<Kilos> you been drinking?
<superfly> All mimsey were the borogroves, and the mome raths outgrabe.
<superfly> Beware the Jabberwock my son, the jaws that bite, the claws that snatch. Beware the juju bird, and shun the frumious bandersnatch.
<Kilos> hehe
<Jabberwocky_> good morning Kilos :)
<magespawn> hey Jabberwocky_
<magespawn> superfly is that from memory?
<superfly> He took his vorpel sword in hand, long time the manksome foe he sought. So rested he by the tum-tum tree, and stood a while in thought.
<superfly> And as in uffish thought he stood, the Jabberwock with eyes of flame came whiffling through the tulgey woods, and burbled as it came.
<superfly> One, two! One, two! And through and through, the vorpel blade went snicker-snack. He left it dead, and with its head, he went galumphing back.
<superfly> And hast thou slain the Jabberwock? Come to my arms, my beamish boy! Oh frabjous day! Callooh, callay! He chortled in his joy.
<superfly> 'Twas brillig, and the slithey toves did gire and gimble in the wabe. All mimsey were the borogroves, and the mome raths outgrabe.
<superfly> magespawn: yes.
<Kilos> wow
<superfly> the greatest poem EVER.
<magespawn> that and the Lobster Quadrill (sp?)
<magespawn> Quadrille
<magespawn> although that is technically a song
<Kilos> vlc even tries to open /home
<Kilos> time for clean install and formatted home
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos, before you do that
<Kilos> yes?
<ThatGraemeGuy> take a look at ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list and see if vlc is listed there
<Kilos> ok
<ThatGraemeGuy> i think it's there
<Kilos> yip with audio and video
<Kilos> and 
<Kilos> x-content/audio-cdda=vlc.desktop;
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s2UZA41bwA
<ThatGraemeGuy> mmm that's weird, it shouldn't want to handle you browsing a directory then :-/
<ThatGraemeGuy> inode/directory=mmc.desktop;vlc.desktop;
<ThatGraemeGuy> delete that line
<Kilos> ok ty
<ThatGraemeGuy> it should just work once you save the change, i don't think you'll need to log out and back in again
<Kilos> how did that get there to cause the prob?
<Kilos> yay ty ThatGraemeGuy i can open home properly again
<ThatGraemeGuy> that i don't know, it hasn't happened to me frequently enough to determine what causes it
<Kilos> very frustrating
<Kilos> was ready for a clean install
<ThatGraemeGuy> that's almost never necessary :)
<Kilos> thats what the guys all tell me , but i dont like bugging you all for help all the time
<magespawn> Kilos:  seems to do that as regular exercise ThatGraemeGuy
<ThatGraemeGuy> hehe
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> superfly: The Walrus and the Carpenter
<Kilos> ive installed 12.04 more than any 20 other peeps
<magespawn> Kilos: only 20?
<Kilos> yeah and they are the admins of very large companies
<Kilos> sudo acpi_osi=off
<Kilos> is that all i need to stop boot splash?
<Kilos> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<Kilos> lotsa stuff there
<magespawn> superfly http://fc03.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2011/046/2/8/the_jabberwocky_by_chriskuhlmann-d39ndnm.jpg
<Kilos> ai!
<magespawn> you also need to update the grub for it to tack effect
<magespawn> sudo update-grub2, i think
<nlsthzn> what is a coral reef in afrikaans?!
<ThatGraemeGuy> koraalrif
<Kilos> koraal rif
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> you too fast ThatGraemeGuy
<ThatGraemeGuy> ooooops! ;)
<Kilos> hehe
<charl> good morning
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<Kilos> hi charl
<superfly> magespawn: lovely! thanks :-D
<nlsthzn> thanks guys
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: Okay :-)
<Kilos> inetpro: cremora
<Kilos> ohi not_found
<Kilos> toods neelsie
<not_found> lol
<not_found> still me
<not_found> but different
<Kilos> hi Squirm
<Kilos> ya now lost
<charl> wow, downloaded ubuntu over ipv6 at close to 1000mBps
<charl> not bad, just under 8 seconds
<Kilos> wow
<charl> make that 100mBps excuse me, one too many zeroes
<charl> i wish the world would just upgrade to ipv6, it's extremely fast and well optimised for high bandwidth connections
<charl> ipv4 is a dinosaur that needs to die
<charl> along with nat routing :)
<Kilos> no man we cant all use ipv6
<Kilos> even gprs is better than no connection and thats like 8 mB/s
<charl> gprs? 8mBps? that's 8*8=64mbps
<charl> that's not a bad connection, but i thought gprs was uber slow?\
<Kilos> it is
<Kilos> i got something wrong
<Kilos> 8 kB/s
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> and drops to 2 sometimes
<charl> ah 64kbps
<charl> yeah that's pretty slow
<Kilos> cant get mail and run irc and pidgin same time
<Kilos> mail gotta qwait
<charl> it's confusing because connection speed is usually measured in bits and data in bytes
<charl> so when you download a file, you don't get the connection speed, you get the actual transfer rate of the data, measured in bytes
<charl> but then when you talk about connection speed again, you have to calculate it back into bits, and then take protocol overhead into account
<Kilos> suffice to say grprs is very slow
<charl> although i think protocol overhead is minimal these days, especially with ipv6
<tonberry352_> and connections speeds are often in 1000ds while actual file sizes are in 1024s
<charl> i think connection speeds usually do get measured in powers of 2
<tonberry352_> could just be the crazies in the computer science department here
<charl> http://www.google.nl/search?q=1kbps+to+bps
<charl> but it gets confusing because: http://www.google.nl/search?q=1mbps+to+kbps
<tonberry352_> guess i better make sure
<charl> therefore: http://www.google.nl/search?q=1mbps+to+bps
<charl> it's the same as: http://www.google.nl/search?q=1024*1024
<charl> there is another weird thing
<charl> storage device manufacturers (hard drives, solid state drives, flash drives, etc) measure 1kB as 1000B
<charl> while the rest of the world measure 1kB as 1024B https://www.google.nl/search?q=1+kilobyte+to+bytes
<charl> so when you take a look at, for example, df -u, you don't see a terabyte hard drive as 1T but as 917G
<charl> it's called "confusing the sh*t out of people" :)
<charl> here's another cool one: http://www.google.nl/search?q=1Bps+to+bps so http://www.google.nl/search?q=1kBps+to+bps
<charl> it's simple, it's 1024*8 (first kilobits -> bits and then tims 8)
<charl> *times
<charl> hahaha i just read through what i said above and then they wonder why computer science is only for people with spectrum autism :)
<tonberry352_> sane people do not dare to tread in this realm
<Kilos> i go see if bootsplash begone
<Kilos> ai!
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> did it work?
<charl> mine is gone now after the change i made the other day
<Kilos> i went the route of a link
<Kilos> still shows black and white stripes
<Kilos> does yours show text
<Kilos> charl: ^^
<Kilos> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<Kilos> did an edit of /etc/default/grub
<Kilos> added nomodeset
<Kilos> but still yucky splash
<Kilos> how did you change yours?
<charl> hi sorry, am back now
<charl> ok
<Kilos> np
<charl> i edited that file to: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=""
<charl> did not add nomodeset
<charl> the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT line in the file to, i mean
<Kilos> ok i try that ty
<Kilos> i go see what happened
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> didnt work either
<theblazehen> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi theblazehen
<Kilos> hi James-N7
<theblazehen> awe James-N7 
<James-N7> Hey Kilos  Sorry I missed the meeting last Monday  Pretty cool, I'm chatting with my BB :) James-N7: oops
<Kilos> np James-N7next one on the 15th
<James-N7> Hey theblazehen
<James-N7> will try attend :) 
<charl> Kilos: did it work?
<charl> sorry it seems like my connection went poppencorken und spitsensparken
<Kilos> nope charl
<charl> that's really strange
<charl> you remembered to regenerate your grub right?
<Kilos> yeah
<charl> and your screen keeps flickering?
<charl> or stripes
<Kilos> told me this
<Kilos> ai
<Kilos>     /usr/sbin/grub-mkconfig: 11: /etc/default/grub: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT: not found
<charl> he
<charl> did you remove the line?
<Kilos> black and white vertical stripes
<charl> no you did something wrong in that file
<charl> that's why your grub didn't regenerate and it's still loading the splash screen
<Kilos> nope just from the =
<charl> no that's wrong
<charl> you need to have =""
<Kilos> ok lemme try again
<charl> make it exactly like i gave you above: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=""
<charl> otherwise it will give you that error
<Kilos> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=""
<Kilos> like that??
<charl> yup exactly
<Kilos> ok i go save
<charl> now save and try to regenerate, this time it should work
<Kilos> regenerate??
<Kilos> update-grub?
<charl> yup
<Kilos> why not say so man?
<charl> sorry :)
<charl> am trying to do 10 things at once here
<Kilos> wbb i reboot and see
<Kilos> eek now even uglier
<Kilos> white squares printing across black window
<charl> wow ok
<charl> well something changed so what you did you did right
<charl> but there seems to be general chaos between linux and your graphics card
<charl> what exactly were you looking for? most things you should be able to find back in your syslog
<Kilos> trying this now 
<Kilos> http://www.schmut.com/howto/turn-off-the-boot-splash-screen
<Kilos> i need to see the boot text so if fsck is running i can do f for fix etc
<Kilos> wbb
<charl> wb
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> ty
<charl> it works?
<Kilos> lotsa text
<Kilos> very lekker now ty
<charl> ah interesting, you had to do the first thing and in addition add this? GRUB_TERMINAL=console
<Kilos> have to uncomment that other line too
<Kilos> ya
<charl> i will do it as well
<charl> thanks!
<Kilos> ty
<charl> while you were away i was reading this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=49925
<charl> i was also taking a look at my /var/log/boot.log
<Kilos> what they say?
<charl> apparently there is a BOOTLOGD
<ThatGraemeGuy> anyone know why "select-to-copy / middle-click-to-paste" would suddenly stop working? :-/
<charl> you can enable it in /etc/default/bootlogd
<charl> then your /var/log/boot will be filled when you reboot
<Kilos> ouch ThatGraemeGuy
<Kilos> after updating or sommer just stopped working
<ThatGraemeGuy> its not even consistent, i need to spend some time and figure out exactly where its not working
<ThatGraemeGuy> works in chrome, not in skype
<Kilos> ah
<ThatGraemeGuy> sometimes seems to work in terminal
<ThatGraemeGuy> but not using multissh
<ThatGraemeGuy> urgghh!
<Kilos> charl: that bootlogd is so you can read what happens hey
<superfly> ThatGraemeGuy: can you pin it down to a particular application or group of applications?
<ThatGraemeGuy> will have to try and do that, just a bit busy at the moment
<charl> Kilos: yeah of course, but i thought that is what you wanted to do?
<charl> or did you want the splash screen gone for some other reason?
<Kilos> no charl i need any boot screen where i can see if fsck needs to fix errors or so
<Kilos> even a graphics boot that i can see not just stripes
<charl> ah i see, ok
<Kilos> couldnt read any text 
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> but only since i using this pci graphics card
<charl> for me, i hate all this extra nonsense that abstracts what's going on
<charl> it's part of "prettifying" linux up to make it acceptable to the masses :)
<charl> by alianating people like us that have always used linux, takes me days just to strip all the crap out
<charl> but the end lusers they feel "intimidated" by all the text right? ;)
<Kilos> yeah like most shrink when you mention cli
<Kilos> or command prompt
<Kilos> no thats for specialists use only
<charl> hahaha :D
<charl> yeah
<charl> i grew up with dos so it's hard to intimidate me :P
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hi psyatw
<psyatw> hi Kilos 
<Vince-0> I got an OpenWeb ADSL account! Busy comparing to MWeb, FNBconnect
<Kilos> compairing price wise or speed wise
<Kilos> or stability wise
<Vince-0> Stability should have little to do with the DSL provider - it's almost always the last mile (copper). Except now SEACOM/eazi is broken although recovering
<Vince-0> Pricing differs greatly so that is an easy choice: OpenWeb
<Vince-0> FNBConnect is prepaid and R75/3GB or something stupid
<Vince-0> MWeb from where I live has been 100% perfect. 4 Telkom problems in the past year
<Vince-0> Some speedtest.net results between and some game experience: GuildWars2(EU),BattleField3(ZA), Diablo3(EU)
<Vince-0> hey Kilos, do you have an adsl service? I might have an extra DSL account?
<Kilos> nope 3g only here ty Vince-0
<Vince-0> aw, my parents are also out in the "wilderness". copper theft
<Kilos> on a plot where fone lines were stolen so often telkom gave up replacing them
<Kilos> yeh it sucks hey
<Vince-0> my parents can't get 8ta, not even a reliable Vodacom signal
<Kilos> have they queried directly from he providers on what the chances are of upgrading in the area
<cocooncrash> inetpro, Squirm-, nuvolari_, magespawn: Thanks for the birthday wishes
<Kilos> how many peeps are in the area
<Kilos> aw sorry cocooncrash i didnt know. hope you had a good one
<Vince-0> not more than 30, not many who care for broadband.
<Kilos> the swines didnt tell me
<Kilos> where are they Vince-0?
<Vince-0> 50km south of Durban. A place called green point
<Kilos> if there is a mtn tower not too far telkom puts their equipment on the same tower
<Vince-0> aah, I must check that out. 3G is expensive for skype
<Kilos> wow never heard of it
<Vince-0> in the sticks
<Kilos> scotburgh hiberdene then i forget
<Kilos> inland?
<Kilos> ya skype and 3g aint very user friendly
<Kilos> Vince-0: where are you?
<Vince-0> I'm in Umhlanga, not far from where the Seacom cable lands
<Kilos> oh near nuvo
<Vince-0> yes! I've actually had the pleasure of meeting
<Kilos> lucky
<Kilos> ive only met the pro
<Kilos> hi henkj no one even greeted you today
<Kilos> sorry
<henkj> hi Kilos 
 * henkj is idling anyway
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> lo inetpro  lewe jy nog?
<Kilos> yo Cantide  
<Cantide> hey Kilos :)
<Cantide> nou eet ek '<
<Kilos> hehe
<nuvolari_> *cough*
<nuvolari_> o/ hi oom Kilos, Cantide 
<Cantide> hello :)
<Kilos> lo nuvolari_  
<nuvolari_> wb Vince-0 
<nuvolari_> hoe gaan dit oom Kilos ?
<nuvolari_> we're wasing away in Kzn
<nuvolari_> *washing
<Kilos> nie te sleg nie dankie en jy ?
<Cantide> yeah, awesome rain :)
<nuvolari_> dit gaan goed dankie oom!
<Kilos> mooi
<nuvolari_> Ballito was about 90% gridlock today when I went home
<nuvolari_> I didn't hear anything on the radio :-/
<nuvolari_> I wonder what was going on
<Kilos> gridlock?
<nuvolari_> Kilos: when the cars are in such a position that nobody can move
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari_> Maaz: define gridlock
<Maaz> nuvolari_: gridlock n 1: a traffic jam so bad that no movement is possible
<nuvolari_> being in that situation sucks
<Kilos> just start smashing cars with a baseball bat and watch how quick they find a way out
<nuvolari_> or you'll end up dead
<nuvolari_> there's nowhere to go
<inetpro> goeie more Kilos
<Kilos> yeah then you dont have to worry anyway
<inetpro> and good evening everyone else
<nuvolari_> jislaaik inetpro, dis sons-ondergang :P nie opkoms nie...
<Kilos> dag inetpro  is jy ok?
<inetpro> :-)
<inetpro> I'm all good Kilos
<Kilos> lelik skaars ne
<inetpro> high and dry at home
<Kilos> dunno where todays 60% was
<Kilos> lets hope
<nuvolari_> we got it 
<Kilos> you lucky we had none
<Kilos> how much did you get today? we gotr 19mm last night
 * inetpro had 38mm 
<Kilos> last night and today?
<Kilos> lucky chap
<inetpro> Kilos: no just last night
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> and today
<inetpro> uh... not sure
<inetpro> lemme go check, can't be much
<inetpro> nope, nada here
<inetpro> but there's big fat clouds in the skies
<Kilos> ya nothing today
<inetpro> and in town we had some rain
<Kilos> oh well, heres hoping
<Kilos> oh did you read the extra that needs doing to remove the boot splash screen
<Kilos> gotta uncomment one thing too
<inetpro> obviously
<Kilos> no man that link you gave didnt have it
<inetpro> well you have to put one and one together
<inetpro> that posting was old
<inetpro> things change over time
<Kilos> well i have it saved in a file here now so heres hoping
<Kilos> peeps should just update their posts as things change
<inetpro> Kilos: that link I gave was just to give you some clues and apply it to your circumstances
<Kilos> ja ja
<inetpro> keeping documentation up to date is tough
<inetpro> and forums are not really part of documentation
<inetpro> this stuff should be documented somewhere else
<Kilos> oh actually i didnt look. can one add things to posts there
<inetpro> of course
<Kilos> so google finds complete cures
<inetpro> the issues differ
<inetpro> your issue was different to the one the guy had who posted in the forum
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> i didnt figure it was the change to pci graphics card till i tried from 3 different drives and they all had the black/white vertical stripes boot splash
<inetpro> I see jrgns took his Galaxy S3 for a swim
<Kilos> eek where you saw that?
<inetpro> Kilos: https://twitter.com/jrgns/status/316576167991853056
<Kilos> oh he tweets
<Kilos> i forget you peeps are addicted to twitter
<inetpro> Kilos: so should I tell him to contact you for advice?
<Kilos> on getting it going again
<Kilos> ??
<inetpro> yep
<Kilos> first move remove battery
<Kilos> ya he can
<Cantide> i heard that rice is a good idea
<Kilos> never power up a wet cell
<inetpro> maybe I tell him to join and discuss here?
<Kilos> ya here is best
<Kilos> arent new  fones insured?
<Kilos> oh not if you buy cash i spose
<inetpro> Kilos: ask him when he comes here
<Kilos> ok but tell him wait. i go eat in 8 mins
<Kilos> oh inetpro  betcha plustwo  didnt get switch cleaner yet hey?
<inetpro> np, I'm sure he doesn't read his tweets the whole time
<inetpro> Kilos: hmm... not sure what happened there
<Kilos> its rather scarce at the moment. apparently there is a container full at the docks not unpacked because of strikes
<inetpro> huh?
<inetpro> Kilos: what's that for?
<Kilos> switch cleaner and other stuff
<Kilos> switch cleaner cleans electronic pc boards, pots, connectors etc
<Kilos> removes water and corrosion
<inetpro> is it called switch cleaner?
<Kilos> yes
<inetpro> didn't you use something else?
<Kilos> only available at electronic suppliers like communica
<Kilos> nope i use servisol or spanjaard lubricating switch cleaner
<Kilos> used servisol. it pricey now 
<inetpro> ahh
<inetpro> that I remember now
<Kilos> i go eat. wbb
 * inetpro to
<Kilos> too
<Kilos> too =also as well
<inetpro> ai!
<Cantide> hey smile4ever :)
<smile4ever> hoi Cantide :)
<smile4ever> how are you? :)
<Cantide> i'm okay '-'
<Cantide> and you?
<smile4ever> Cantide: too! :D
<Cantide> '-'
<smile4ever> I'm doing an internship
<smile4ever> :)
<Cantide> i wonder what i should do now... hmmm
<Cantide> oh!
<Cantide> what work?
<Kilos> hi smile4ever  
<smile4ever> Cantide: programming
<Cantide> ooooooh~
<Cantide> very cool :)
<Cantide> what language(s) ?
<smile4ever> the past week I spent my time programming with LDAP/Active Directory :)
<smile4ever> in ASP
<smile4ever> the old ASP, yes :p
<Cantide> ah
<Cantide> not aspx?
<smile4ever> no :)
<Cantide> :)
<Cantide> i'm a PHP fan myself
<smile4ever> me too ;)
<Cantide> i'd be lost with asp :)
<smile4ever> but I have no choice :D
<Cantide> haha
<Cantide> how are you finding it?
<smile4ever> It's okay to work with
<smile4ever> but it's slow
<smile4ever> ;)
<Cantide> haha
<smile4ever> and the error handling sucks
<smile4ever> compared to ASP.NET
<smile4ever> ;)
<Cantide> I remember once going crazy because i couldn't have more than one form on a page..
<Cantide> but this is like 10 years ago :p
<smile4ever> just give it a name, cantide :p
<smile4ever> or a group :p
<Cantide> ah
<Cantide> so it's because i didn't really know what i was doing :) i see
<Cantide> well, PHP was kind to me
<smile4ever> Cantide: hehe, debugging is always fun :P
<smile4ever> error 0515151d
<smile4ever> oh yeah, i understand
<smile4ever> :p
<smile4ever> oh, you mean I forgot a "& "
<Cantide> google might be your friend :p
<smile4ever> might :)
<smile4ever> I have an multidimensional array :)
<Cantide> you never know with microsoft stuff
 * Cantide coughs
<smile4ever> so user(5)(20)
<smile4ever> => 6 users, 21 properties
<smile4ever> :p
<smile4ever> I can't redeclare it :o
<Cantide> :o
<smile4ever> Have no clue why, I tried every way
<smile4ever> I don't know how many users I have, it can change over time too
<smile4ever> so I just declared it for 200+1 users
<smile4ever> ;)
<Cantide> that kinda sucks
<Cantide> i had trouble with a dynamic array in C++
<Cantide> have to destroy it and recreate it 1 larger each time -.-v
<smile4ever> Cantide: great
<smile4ever> it was a possibility for me, too
<smile4ever> :)
<smile4ever> but re-loading it every time
<smile4ever> takes much time
<Cantide> ah
<Cantide> hence you saying it's slow
<smile4ever> so it was easier to make it just big enough :D
<smile4ever> the company won't have more than 200 employeees
<smile4ever> :)
<Cantide> or so you hope :)
<superfly> Cantide: #include <vector>
<Cantide> maybe in a few years their system will crash
<Cantide> ah
<Cantide> that could help :p
<smile4ever> Cantide: they can change a number, can they
<smile4ever> :p
<superfly> Cantide: don't forget "using namespace std;"
<superfly> Python FTW
<Cantide> i don't use C++ much these days :p
<Cantide> used it to modify text files recently
<Cantide> that's about it :p
<superfly> I'm a firmware developer
<Cantide> you use C then?
<Kilos> inetpro: im there by custom shortcuts but cant get ctrl+t to open a konsole
<Kilos> what am i doing wrong
<Kilos> must i delete comment and put konsole in there
<smile4ever> Cantide: can you program in C? :p
<smile4ever> ctrl+shift+t, Kilos? :p
<Kilos> in kde smile4ever  
<Kilos> making a custom shortcut to open konsole
<smile4ever> I see :)
<smile4ever> and it doesn't work out?
<Kilos> no im missing something
<Kilos> yay got it
<Kilos> had to change comment to konsole
<smile4ever> Kilos:  :D :D
<Kilos> lotsa work setting up kubuntu with konversation and everything else working so i can use it
<Kilos> but lekker once setup
<smile4ever> Kilos: baie lekker
<smile4ever> ;)
<inetpro> Kilos: it's so much easier to just use Alt+F2
<smile4ever> inetpro: hehe, I always use Win key
<smile4ever> but alt F2 works too, cool
<smile4ever> :)
<smile4ever> :'(
<Kilos> is that a konsole that i can leave running like for ibid? inetpro  ?
<smile4ever> sudo apt-get update with ALT+F2 doesnt work :o
<inetpro> smile4ever: no, what I mean is, just use Alt+F2 and type konsole
<Kilos> thats not easier than having ctrl+t to open it
<smile4ever> inetpro: I know, but it should recognise commands too
<smile4ever> :)
<inetpro> my konsole stays open for ever anyway
<inetpro> no use closing and opening it all the time
<Kilos> how do you run ibid and do other stuff in same konsole
<inetpro> use screen
<inetpro> or byobu
<Cantide> smile4ever, not very well, and not without a reference and the internet :)
<Kilos> ibid needs its own konsole
<Kilos> sjoe ek sukkel
<inetpro> Kilos: I still don't know why you run ibid on a desktop
<inetpro> get a vps and run from there
<inetpro> and have it running 24 hours a day
<Kilos> because maaz gives 2 bloeps for one google search
<Kilos> and qa dont
<Kilos> she be a mod chick
<smile4ever> Cantide: what do you mean? :)
<Cantide> programming in C >_>
<Kilos> where the vps gonna come from inetpro  ?
<smile4ever> Cantide: oh, now I understand :)
<Cantide> :)
<smile4ever> I have little to no experience with C
<Cantide> sorry, i was watching anime, so i was a bit delayed :p
<inetpro> Kilos: sell a sheep
<Kilos> nee man hulle is te min al klaar
<Kilos> you want me to starve later
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> Kilos: for just over R2000 you can get a linode server for 12 months
<inetpro> superfly: the rand hurting is now
<Kilos> inetpro: if i had just over 2 grand id buy a mod m/b thats can use quadcore cpus and have ddr3 ram
<smile4ever> Cantide: don't worry :p
<Kilos> and still have qa onboard
<inetpro> Kilos: but then you still don't have a vps
<Kilos> what is a vps gonna do for me
<smile4ever> Kilos: 24 hours up
<smile4ever> :)
<Kilos> host one bot?
<inetpro> Kilos: A Linode VPS means freedom. You get everything from the kernel and root access on up. All managed by our simple yet very powerful control panel.
<Kilos> haha so you would like qa online even when im sleeping
<inetpro> exactly
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> why not ask me to leave pc running
<inetpro> what's the point of a bot that comes and goes like a user
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> ek sukkel darem
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> inetpro: where is noddy hosted
<inetpro> Kilos: at the office inside a corporate network
<Kilos> and you gotta ssh in to get to noddy?
<inetpro> Kilos: once in a blue moon perhaps
<inetpro> only to make sure that the box is still ok
<Kilos> well qa is here when i am so that will save you the blue moon trips
<inetpro> Kilos: uh, he's not here
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> you know where my channel is
<Kilos> when i bring qa here you complain
<Kilos> there now no nagging
<inetpro> QA: die
<QA> inetpro: I'm not your bitch
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> haha
<inetpro> Kilos: I'm just stating the obvious
<inetpro> s/am/was/
<Kilos> jaja any port in a storm
<inetpro> port?
<Kilos> harbour
 * inetpro enjoying the last few days of Google Reader
<Kilos> in other words any excuse is better than no excuse
<inetpro> so sad that we have to stop using it
<Kilos> what is gonna take its plase?
<inetpro> Kilos: nothing
<Kilos> ai! why they doing that
<inetpro> Kilos: it's no longer part of their strategy
<inetpro> I guess it's eating up their bread and butter
<Kilos> so what will one use then in place of the reader
<Kilos> ah
<inetpro> another rss reader
<smile4ever> inetpro: will follow this guide :) http://lifehacker.com/5992404/how-to-build-your-own-syncing-rss-reader-with-tiny-tiny-rss-and-kick-google-reader-to-the-curb
<smile4ever> once my website is back online
<smile4ever> I will move from my current host to another
<smile4ever> had too much trouble there
<smile4ever> ;)
<inetpro> smile4ever: I guess I need to try that also but I don't think it will ever be the same
<smile4ever> inetpro: maybe it'll be better ;)
<inetpro> smile4ever: after how many years?
<smile4ever> two :D
<Kilos> inetpro: how much space does one need to host a bot
<inetpro> Kilos: depends
<Kilos> i dont understand thew whole thing
<inetpro> Kilos: how much space is it taking on your host now?
<Kilos> do you install and OS there then the bot or just the bot
<Kilos> coupla meg
<inetpro> Kilos: well it runs on an OS on your host
<inetpro> obviously it needs an OS
<Kilos> so if you get a host you must first install an OS then the bot?
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> any software application needs an OS
<magespawn> evening all
<Kilos> hey magespawn  
<inetpro> dumela magespawn
<magespawn> hey hey
<Kilos> he is in sawubona land man
<magespawn>  have you guys had a look at ownCloud?
<inetpro> :-)
<inetpro> magespawn: I've only read about it
<inetpro> and it all sounds good
<Kilos> tell more magespawn  
<Kilos> hi Tonberry  
<magespawn> seems to me that you could set up your own version of google reader
<Tonberry> hi kilos
<Tonberry> having some internet oddities
<Kilos> everyone is Tonberry  
<Tonberry> i think my 3g router is insane
<Kilos> eeek
<Tonberry> think ill disconnect now, debugging this is going to take a few internet disconnects
<magespawn> i want to try run it on a pc in the shop, see how it handles
<Kilos> so inetpro   the answer would be to find a host thats already running ubuntu and install there?
<Kilos> find me a how to then we look some more
<Kilos> but dont forget there are no more 2+1
<inetpro> Kilos: nee man ek pla net
 * inetpro just teasing
<inetpro> obviously the ideal route would be to find a host that is permanently online
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> yes for everyones benefit i agree
<inetpro> but there's still not much wrong with Maaz
<Kilos> not much no
<magespawn> and with a stable connection, so not adsl
<Kilos> little niggles
<inetpro> at some point ibid will be released and Maaz will be upgraded
<smile4ever> good night!
<inetpro> the latest version of ibid*
<smile4ever> :)
<smile4ever> :D
<inetpro> smile4ever: goeie nag
<Kilos> night smile4ever  sleep tight
<Kilos> qa  is the latyest version
<inetpro> and when that happens my noddy will also be upgraded
<Kilos> latest too
<smile4ever> dankie inetpro & Kilos :)
<inetpro> Kilos: qa is still only a test release
<Kilos> ai! inetpro  chicken
<Kilos> no qa kiff
<Kilos> the weed fixes anything chop chop
<Kilos> i would still like to get maaz'z data base though
<inetpro> Kilos: you are acting as a Guinea pig 
<Kilos> squeek
<Kilos> do they make sounds
<inetpro> apparently some of the sounds they emit are very similar to those made by pigs 
<Kilos> haha ok
<Kilos> oinkish
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> well then you know what
<inetpro> the fly joining us a Jabberwocky_?
<inetpro> Jabberwocky_: welcome to #ubuntu-za
<Kilos> if qa is in dev stage she should be here so everyone can try find probs
<Kilos> im too busy installing
<inetpro> Kilos: ai!
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> where else will lotsa peeps test it
<Kilos> my channel is tiny
<magespawn> i did a Kilos today and redid the kubuntu install on my old laptop
<Kilos> lolol
<Kilos> sometimes its easier than trying to fix a prob
<Cantide> lol
<inetpro> magespawn: since you did a Kilos I hope it will take you many Miles now before you have to redo again
<magespawn> hopefully
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> sarcasm is the lowest form of wit
<Cantide> :D
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> and if wit was grapes you could start a wine farm
<Kilos> now im teasing
<Kilos> jou beurt is jou beurt
<inetpro> Kilos: I still like your nick :-)
<Kilos> my nick or my mail addy?
<Kilos> whew so late
<Kilos> maybe i should get bebian kde just now
<Kilos> debian too
<Kilos> why did you do that magespawn  
<inetpro> magespawn: was you who joined as Jabberwocky_?
<magespawn> no not me inetpro
<Kilos> na 
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> hey ThatGraemeGuy  you here inna dark time too
<magespawn> i fulled the hard drive doing a data recovery and after that it would not boot at all
<Kilos> wonderful
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> data recovery needs a big drive
<superfly> inetpro: no, Jabberwocky_ is someone else, and he's been around before, you just don't remember
<inetpro> ahh
<Kilos> lol. old age is a prob with some
 * inetpro thought it had something to do with superfly's poetry today
<superfly> inetpro: no, my poetry was a result of seeing Jabberwocky_ enter IRC earlier today
<Kilos> wonder when he learned that
<inetpro> lol
<superfly> rather, my recital of Lewis Carroll's poem
<Kilos> learned when superfly  ?
<superfly> Kilos: round about Std 3 I think
<Kilos> whew
<inetpro> ok enough teasing for the night
<inetpro> Kilos: sorry oom
 * inetpro is moeg
<Kilos> inetpro: for?
<Kilos> donr be sorry be careful
<inetpro> all the uphill battles I give you
<Kilos> dont
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> jou beurt is jou beurt
<inetpro> good night everyone
<Kilos> actually i go sleep
<Kilos> night all sleep tight
<magespawn> speakmof the devil lol
<magespawn> inetpro superfly ^^
<Cantide> i'm also going to bed!
<Cantide> good night!
<superfly> magespawn: that's why inetpro mentioned him
#ubuntu-za 2013-03-27
<Kilos> why arent you all asleep yet
<Kilos> morning superfly  and others
<Kilos> hi jrgns  fones dont swim
<Kilos> hi Vince-0   got some research for you
<jrgns> hi Kilos :) damn, wish I knew that before I threw mine in the pool!
<Kilos> lol what have you done with it
<jrgns> it's bonding with some rice
<Kilos> can help you try fix it 
<jrgns> thnx
<jrgns> i suspect the plastic cover I had prevented too much water coming in
<Kilos> did you try turn it on
<jrgns> so I'm letting it dry out in the rice for a couple of days, and then assess the damage
<jrgns> yes, once, to make some urgent calls. the screen was working, but a bit eratic
<jrgns> the rest seems fine.
<Kilos> eek
<jrgns> in the mean time i've resurrected my htc desire
<Kilos> first thing with wet fone is remove battery. moisture causes short circuits on the pc board
<jrgns> yeah, did that. only turned it on after a couple of hours in the rice
<Kilos> anyway you might be lucky
<jrgns> i'm hoping to be, thanx
<Kilos> ok then you gotta open the covers and you will see where moisture has got to on the board
<Kilos> if you seriously want to save it get to an electronics shop and buy some servisol or spanjaardt lubricating switch cleaner
<Kilos> then strip the fone so you get to all sides of circuitry and plugin holes
<Kilos> spray with cleaner everywhere except on glass and stand upright for excess to drip off
<Kilos> even put in sun for coupla hours then you can reassemble and use again
<Kilos> rice is food
<Kilos> good luck
<Kilos> you gotta do it quick before the fone grows gills and fins
<Kilos> jrgns: ^^
<Kilos> it should be perfect after that
<jrgns> lol
<jrgns> thanx for the advice
<Kilos> yw
<plustwo> good morning everyone
<plustwo> hi oom Kilos
<Kilos> hi plustwo  hows things
<plustwo> good and kwl, some cold and flu
<plustwo> how do you do?
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> nice to see you back here. thought you had got a lurker virus
<Symmetria> errr
<Kilos> im ok ty
<Symmetria> if Im right
<Symmetria> internet today is gonna get REAL slow 
<Kilos> oh my even worse Symmetria  
<plustwo> no, my 8ta disconnected me the other day. all good now
<Kilos> how they doing with undersea cables?
<Symmetria> kilos another one just died
<Kilos> oh my goodness Symmetria  
<Kilos> thats not good.
<Kilos> Vince-0: got some info here about telkom and 8ta stuffs maybe you can get your parents wireless with an outside aerial
<Kilos> Maaz: 8ta
<Maaz> Kilos: 8ta is http://telkommobile.mobi/about-us/
<Kilos> hi henk
<Kilos> saw somewhere they can get up to 30ks with line of site
<Kilos> peeps should look into telkom wireless they have hotspots everywhere
<Kilos> inetpro: you should get wireless too methinks
<Kilos> they got a few hotspots that side of the mountain
<Kilos> but only in town on my side
<Kilos> sigh
<Vince-0> Hi Kilos, will check it out
<Kilos> the whole south coast has hotspot dotted all the way down
<Kilos> they show hotspots on a map but i can zoom it enough to see them separately
<Kilos> there are also the names of the businesses that do it
<superfly> morning Kilos
<Kilos> lo superfly  
<Kilos> just the wifi hardware is costly. . around R1700
<inetpro> good morning
<Kilos> morning inetpro  
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za  
<Trixar_za> Hey Kilos
<Trixar_za> Got an sms yesterday from Telkom Mobile saying they'll be moving services over.
<Trixar_za> So I guess it's true
<Kilos> yeah i got it too
 * inetpro happy to see jrgns getting good advice from Kilos
<Kilos> started me looking at their wireless stuff
<jrgns> morning inetpro
<inetpro> jrgns: I hope your phone will be ok
<jrgns> thanx
<Kilos> the important thing is always remove battery asap and strip to dry. amazing how quick water starts the corrosion on pc board and sockets
<Kilos> inetpro: when loafing look at http://telkommobile.mobi/about-us/
<Kilos> i got there from the link in the sms
<inetpro> Kilos: no such wifi at my place
<inetpro> the only wifi I can see at home is my own 
<Kilos> ya thats where money comes in
<Kilos> with the equipment from ptawug guys you will reach the towers on that side im sure
<Kilos> but R1700 is eina'
<Squirm-> hmm
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<Kilos> morning is the right word
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning all
<Kilos> hmm is a zeref thing
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<Squirm> hello
<Kilos> Squirm: are you home for your leave
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> winterton
<Squirm> yeah :/
<Squirm> been back since Saturday
<Squirm> but splashyfen tomorrow :D
<Kilos> you going to splash inna dam?
<Squirm> you don't know splashy?
<Squirm> and you lived down this way
<Kilos> splashy?
<Squirm> it's a big music festival held right outside of Underberg
<Kilos> ai in my time woodstock was a music festival. dont think we had them here
<Kilos> all we did near underburg was bike and fish for trout
<Vince-0> Hippie rain fest more like it
<Kilos> hehe
<Vince-0> although @ R600 a ticket some of the riff-raff might not be able to afford it
<Vince-0> 15mm+ rain on Saturday. I think I might spend my money more wisely
<Squirm> Vince-0: book early enough and you get R400
<Squirm> :)
<Kilos> hi psyatw  
<psyatw> hi Kilos 
<Trixar_za> Interesting
<Trixar_za> Kilos: I figured out why the newer devices doesn't work Sakis3g
<Trixar_za> They lack DefaultVendor, DefaultProduct and CheckSuccess
<Trixar_za> Why they are important still escapes me since the database building script ignores them
<Kilos> well done Trixar_za  what is it?
<Kilos> oh ok
<Kilos> weird hey
<Kilos> would be so much easier if on could just use gparted and make the usb storage in the modems not be seen
<Kilos> even be able to delete that partition would be good
<Kilos> or format it to some fs that nothing use
<Kilos> uses
<Kilos> did you miss that Trix[a]r_za  ?
<Kilos> Vince-0: you can read up on how to check if there is line of site there too 
<Kilos> http://ptawug.co.za/site/gettingstarted/
<Vince-0> yep
<Vince-0> checked out growing the durban WUG more up the north side but I live in a valley, no LOS
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> same here mountains both sides of where they seem to have hotspots
<Kilos> hi theblazehen  
<Vince-0> anyone listen to this ZA tech show?
<theblazehen> hi kilos
<inetpro> Vince-0: I have listened to it from time to time
<inetpro> if there was more time I'd listen more regularly
<Vince-0> last one was 7 days ago, 
<Vince-0> My review: meh
<Symmetria> SEACOM can confirm that at 06:20 GMT 27 March, the SMW4 cable system suffered a cable cut off the coast of Egypt. Earlier this morning, SEACOM had restored all services on both SMW4 and IMEWE cable systems.
<inetpro> Symmetria: eish!
<inetpro> vandalism?
<Symmetria> inetpro *IF* any of this is deliberate, which I doubt, then its not vandalism, its terrorism
<Symmetria> you cant just vandalize a cable like this, you would need significant resources to deliberately take out a cable (where as accidents do happen)
<inetpro> right
<Vince-0> suux
<Vince-0> I switched to Openweb/IS and my international games are good again
<inetpro> Kilos: how's tara?
<Kilos> havent heard yet inetpro  
<Kilos> ty for the info Symmetria  
<Trixar_za> Kilos: Been re-building the files that are different or got updated
<Trixar_za> I may have missed one or two. Still got 57 files to go
<Trixar_za> :/
<Kilos> whe
<Kilos> whew too
<Trixar_za> http://pastebin.ca/2343434
<Trixar_za> When I'm done, that should be the list of supported devices
<Trixar_za> Although I still need people to compile the binary version for 64bit and ARM systems
<Trixar_za> Oh well :P
<Kilos> sjoe
 * Trixar_za gets lazy
<Trixar_za> Still 27 files to go
<Trixar_za> I've done 40 of them already
<zeref> I'm starting to learn about wicket (java web framework) anybody have experience with it.
<Kilos> whew Vince-0  that wireless is major work
<Kilos> easier to make buddies with 8ta
<Vince-0> hi! yes indeed. 
<Vince-0> I can do it with some cheap ubiquity equipment
<Kilos> lol did you read what all is involved
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> special router and radio and what not
<Vince-0> yep - will do a site test next time I'm there
<Vince-0> there are a few providers that use it but businesses should really know better 
<Vince-0> and use licensed spectrum
<Trixar_za> Come on me, don't be lazy. Only 8 more to go...
<Squirm> hello
<inetpro> Trixar_za: what are you doing?
<Trixar_za> Rebuilding the 67 changed files from the usb-modeswitch-database so it can work with sakis3g
<Trixar_za> Giving us a grand total of 273 devices
<Trixar_za> :P
<Kilos> energetic fella
<inetpro> Trixar_za: and will that feed back into the ubuntu repositories?
<inetpro> Kilos: is your device listed?
<Kilos> well kde sees it as tct mobile
<Trixar_za> Probably not. It works perfectly fine with usb-modeswitch, but sakis3g's internal stuff required a bit more if the binary and database was included with (and compressed within) it.
<Kilos> its an older alcatel
<Trixar_za> So I just used the last database that worked well (before the change over to the new, more concise variables)
<Trixar_za> and then expanded the newer files to have the same format as the older database
<Trixar_za> So the newer files should work with Sakis3g now
<inetpro> Trixar_za: who are you doing this for?
<inetpro> just for yourself?
<Trixar_za> Myself mostly since sakis3g is pretty dead. There are a handful of people that use my copy like Kilos and the SliTaz Linux people that use my sakis3g package.
<Kilos> and kbmonkey
<inetpro> from PPA?
<Kilos> peeps who have probs with nm
<Trixar_za> The usb_modeswitch don't really care and I'm not sure the others like ArchLinux would care :P
<Trixar_za> usb_modeswitch people*
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> Trixar_za: well done anyway
<inetpro> perhaps you should write up a blog and tell us how you're doing it
 * Kilos seconds that
<Trixar_za> Probably
<Trixar_za> :P
<Trixar_za> Seems there is support for some LTE modems too
<Trixar_za> Which is nice
<magespawn> evening all
<Cantide> hello~
<Kilos> hi magespawn  Cantide  
<Cantide> hello~
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<inetpro> sjoe he went to sleep early
<inetpro> hope he's ok
<magespawn> inetpro maybe he had a busy day
<magespawn> night all
<Squirm> hi
<Squirm> nevermind
#ubuntu-za 2013-03-28
<Wraz> 123 floor
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> so, the egyptian military busted 3 guys attempting to cut more cables 
<Kilos> cremora minora
<jrgns> it's not inside, it's on top?
<jrgns> morning all
<Symmetria> heh kilos
<Symmetria> the egyptian navy
<Symmetria> arrested 3 guys attempting to cut more cables
<Kilos> great news that Symmetria  
<Symmetria> and add to the fact that the largest ddos attempt in history is currently going on in a war between spamhaus and someone else thats screwing crap up 
<Symmetria> the internet is basically a mess right now
<Kilos> you got more info on where they are from
<Symmetria> apparently egyptians 
<Symmetria> details are a little sketchy
<Symmetria> my question is, how the hell were they attempting to cut it in scuba gear, because they musta had a death wish unless they were using underwater welding gear 
<Kilos> thats basically worldwide sabotage
<Symmetria> you cant saw through a cable like that, you'd electrocute yourself 
<Symmetria> those cables are carrying a *LOT* of power 
<Kilos> underwater cutting torches?
<Symmetria> kilos thats what Im thinking
<Kilos> would be nice to know the reason they do it
<Kilos> to stop the evil internet from them or everywhere else
<Kilos> dont the cables just bypass them?
<Symmetria> *hrm* I dont know
<Kilos> hi henkj  jrgns  superfly  
<superfly> hi Kilos
<jrgns> morning Kilos. A bit distracted, are we? :P
<Kilos> ya
<henkj> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi Vince-0  
<Vince-0> Hi!
<superfly> Kilos: what was that telkom mobile URL?
<superfly> Maaz: 8ta
<Maaz> superfly: 8ta is http://telkommobile.mobi/about-us/
<superfly> there we go
<Symmetria> hrm
<Symmetria> for anyone who has to buy IP transit services, ever
<Symmetria> I strongly suggest not buying anything from seacom
<Kilos> lotsa info there superfly  
<Symmetria> for reasons I cant go into on here, but take it from me, no one wants to do that
<Kilos> i looked at the wireless stuff and could be good if you can get it
<Kilos> too much work and cost to setup external aerial and radio transmitter here
<Vince-0> Symmetria, for reasons like recurring cable breaks
<Vince-0> Kilos, its not too bad once you have the bracket in the wall
<Symmetria> vince no, cable breaks are the least of it
<Kilos> mainly here would be the cost Vince-0  
<Kilos> i chatted to the ptawug guys quite a while back. even have my co-ords 
<Kilos> they are actually a nice bunch
<Vince-0> Kilos, so it's still cheaper to connect via 8ta 3G over a long period of time?
<Kilos> well its 1g a month which i can manage
<Kilos> with the odd extra
<Kilos> wireless would be cheaper in the long run
<Kilos> there are quite a few ubuntu users in ptawug that offered to get repos and share over wireless
<Vince-0> yes! although I don't think you can get Internet break out on a WUG - it's against the rules
<Vince-0> PTAWUG is like one of the biggest WUGS in the world
<ThatGraemeGuy> i think some of the ctwug guys run apt mirrors, i'm sure ptawug do the same
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh, and good morning :)
<Kilos> yip largest in the southern hemisphere
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<Kilos> they dont supply internet Vince-0  but once you have their equipment in im sure you can then connect wwith one of the telkom hotspots
<superfly> morning ThatGraemeGuy
<Vince-0> ah, then you're radio needs to be able to do more than 1 concurrent connection
<Squirm> "It's 'before', not 'b4'. You speak English, not Bingo."
<Squirm> :D
<Kilos> yip they show how to do that in the getting started section
<Kilos> but using xp\sigh
<Kilos> all about ip addies
<Kilos> lol @ Squirm  
<Kilos> and you gotta download the os for the router which i think is ms because its winsomething
<Vince-0> oh? I thought Mikrotik uses an open OS
<ThatGraemeGuy> its linux-based, but i'm not sure if it's "open"
<ThatGraemeGuy> you need different levels of licensing depending on what functionality you want
<ThatGraemeGuy> although the WUG kits come with all the right stuff
<ThatGraemeGuy> and Kilos i think you might be referring to the management tool, winbox.exe
<ThatGraemeGuy> although the web interface is pretty capable nowadays
<ThatGraemeGuy> at least on the ones i've worked with, haven't worked with the RBs they use on the WUGs
<Kilos> ya i skrik with anything that says win
<superfly> actually, we just bought an RB for work, and I'm trying to set it up
<ThatGraemeGuy> if you get stuck, Lance can help you out when he gets here
<ThatGraemeGuy> he's heavily involved in ctwug, done all our RB configs
<ThatGraemeGuy> he even got Mikrotik certified last year sometime
<Kilos> i think the whole setup thing is in here superfly  
<Kilos> http://ptawug.co.za/site/gettingstarted/
<superfly> Kilos: probably not what I'm looking for, but worth a gander anyways ;-)
<Squirm> .:Vince-0:. oh? I thought Mikrotik uses an open OS <<---  Definitely not open
<Kilos> i read myself sick yesterday
<Squirm> ThatGraemeGuy: winbox should control all RouterOS's
<Squirm> if you want easy to setup though. you may be able to connect using some Ubiquiti equipment
<Squirm> but you'd have to confirm that with them
<Squirm> it does point to point and point to multipoint really easily
<ThatGraemeGuy> Squirm, yup, what i meant was i'm not sure how the web interface compares on the RB433 which the WUG guys mostly use
<Squirm> ThatGraemeGuy: I think the OS is all the same across devices
<ThatGraemeGuy> ah ok
<Squirm> I think we use RB411
<Squirm> (not for wug, but at work)
<ThatGraemeGuy> we have RB750, RB1100, RB1200. but i'm not the networks guy so that's pretty much the limit of what i know :D
<Vince-0> Squirm, gotcha
<Kilos> hi Trix[a]r_za  
<Squirm> well
<Squirm> cheers guys
<Squirm> see you all Monday sometime
 * Squirm wanders off to Splashyfen
<Kilos> maaz where are you
<Kilos> cooweee
<Kilos> inetpro: you broke him??
<Kilos> oh my crashkid gone too
<Kilos> wbb need to steal graphics card for a while
<theblazehen> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi theblazehen  
<Kilos> wow we are min here today
<theblazehen> yea
<Kilos> you missed the news here. the egyptians caught guys trying to cut more undersea cables
<theblazehen> I know
<theblazehen> saw on hackernews
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> did they give any particulars
<theblazehen> didn't really read much
<Kilos> ok
<theblazehen> http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/03/27/net-us-egypt-internet-idUSBRE92Q1AQ20130327
<Kilos> ty
<theblazehen> np
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> there is more to do it than that
<Symmetria> this whole thing is a complete mess
<superfly> cable cuts + largest DDoS ever = quite a mess on the internet right now
<Symmetria> largest ddos ever is proving to be a bit of an internet myth
<Symmetria> rather than factual reality
<superfly> Symmetria: in what way?
<Symmetria> more like cloudflare and spamhaus overhyping and generating publicity for themselves
<Symmetria> superfly meaning that a lot of the tier-1s are saying its b.s 
<superfly> ah, OK
<Symmetria> that they aint seeing anywhere near the traffic they would be seeing if it was reality
<inetpro> Kilos: I broke no nothing
<Kilos> hehe sorry inetpro  no coffee today
<psyatw> hi Kilos 
<psyatw> hi inetpro 
<psyatw> hi Symmetria 
<Kilos> hi psyatw  
<psyatw> I had an interview yesterday, which went well and tomorrow I'll have another one
<psyatw> and if I pass that one too, I'll probably be moving to Poland soon
<inetpro> good morning everyone :-)
<psyatw> good afternoon :)
<inetpro> oh shucks you're right, where did the time go?
<psyatw> we lost it somehwere on our way
<Kilos> thats good psyatw  with internet we hope
<psyatw> thanks Kilos 
<psyatw> yes, with internet once I move into my home there
<Kilos> yay. no internet sucks hey
<psyatw> it does
<psyatw> but in a way it doesn't
<psyatw> it gave me a bit of a taste of my pre-internet lifestyle
<psyatw> so I've been reading a lot lately and not just about computer stuff
<Kilos> lol and tv
<psyatw> I don't watch much tv in the first place :D
<psyatw> hi QA 
<psyatw> hi Mezenir 
<Kilos> QA: coffee on
 * QA starts grinding coffee
<psyatw> hi tonberry352_ 
<psyatw> oh
<psyatw> it's one of those :D
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> yip my one
<psyatw> cool
<Kilos> later version than maaz
<Kilos> and the weeds pet project
<psyatw> ah, I see
<psyatw> so this is the new maaz
<psyatw> if she doesn't prove to be a defective clone
<Kilos> maaz seems to be one of those cut off with the undersea cable probs
<Kilos> no she is better
<Kilos> but not as learned yet
<Kilos> education takes time
<Kilos> QA: wb
<QA> Ya ya man I'm not the one disconnecting or crashing the pc
<psyatw> aha
<psyatw> QA: whatcha doin'?
<QA> psyatw: *blink*
<psyatw> :D
<psyatw> QA: don't keep blinking all the time or we'll all get dizzy!
<QA> psyatw: *blink*
<QA> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> QA: ty
<QA> You're welcome Kilos
<Symmetria> wheeeeeeeeeeee
<Symmetria> east africa now accessible via jinx
<magespawn> afternoon all
<psyatw> hello magespawn 
<psyatw> afternoon
<magespawn> how things? i see you might be going to poland soon
<magespawn> Kilos: ping
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> who wants to see something awesome
<Symmetria> --- graphs.kdn.co.ke ping statistics ---
<Symmetria> 3 packets transmitted, 3 packets received, 0% packet loss
<Symmetria> round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = 63.114/63.181/63.220/0.047 ms
<Symmetria> look at the latency to kenya ;p
<Symmetria> ftw
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<Kilos> pong sorry
<psyatw> magespawn, yeah, I'm doing fine, thanks. and if everything goes well, I may be leaving very soon indeed. how are you?
<magespawn> good just a bit tired been on the road today
<magespawn> Hye Kilos where is Maaz? I see QA has taken over duty
<Kilos> something happened to maaz and the crashkid magespawn  
<magespawn> maybe something to do with sea cables
<Kilos> maybe we cut off from that part of the states
<Cantide> kzn release party?
 * Cantide is keen!
<magespawn> sounds like an idea, but where?
<Cantide> idk
<Cantide> someone on the mailing list suggested it
<magespawn> okay will have a look
<Cantide> ah
<Cantide> the release  is on the 25th of May
<Cantide> i mean 25th of April
<Cantide> =_=
<magespawn> so we have some time to organise things then
<Cantide> yeah :)
<Kilos> you a long way from ballito or umhlanga magespawn  
<Kilos> will have to travel
<magespawn> indeed Kilos, but i might be able to make it
<Cantide> i am quite far from Ballito
<Kilos> that will be good
<Cantide> Umhlanga, too, but it's not too bad
<Cantide> i think Umhlanga would be more centralised for us
<Kilos> i forget which one is more north
<magespawn> Ballito
<magespawn> brb
<magespawn> back
<magespawn> would be nice to attend a release party
<magespawn> see you all later, home time
<Kilos> hi aquarat  
<aquarat> lol
<aquarat> hi Kilos
<aquarat> howzit going ?
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<aquarat> i am oraait
<aquarat> :P
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> wb cocooncrash  
<Kilos> the jippos got you
<Kilos> hehe aquarat_  you the yoyo tonight
<Kilos> hi zeref  
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<Kilos> hey magespawn  
 * magespawn is home alone watching the matrix and eating steers
<Kilos> where is the family?
<magespawn> visiting her parents
<Kilos> the matrix was really good
<Kilos> ah
<magespawn> indeed
<Kilos> the net sick, but not for everyone
<magespawn> time to ignore joins/parts i see
<Kilos> but weird that its only some
<Kilos> mobile maybe with timeout if you quiet
<Kilos> aquarat_: ping
<Kilos> what you using
<Kilos> he be away looks like
<aquarat__> wow
<aquarat__> somewhat unstable
<Kilos> what are you using aquarat  
<aquarat> ECMP with two dsl line and 8ta 3g via a wifi router
<Kilos> ecmp?
<aquarat> I think this particular link is going through the 8ta link
<aquarat> equal cost multi path
<aquarat> it's a way of distributing data over various links without bonding them
<Kilos> try setting it so you dont go away
<aquarat> it's an experiment
<aquarat> lol
<Kilos> you miss what i mean
<Kilos> um
<aquarat> oh
<aquarat> I see it's now on axxess
<aquarat> so via dsl
<Kilos> like in pidgin you can set away as available all the time
<aquarat> hopefully it'll be stabler
<aquarat> oh right
<aquarat> I've been marked as away
<Kilos> im just guessing
<aquarat> ohhhh
<Kilos> try setting the away time to hours if you cant make it available all the time
<aquarat> what client I'm using
<aquarat> xchat
<Kilos> ya that too
<Kilos> i think in xchat you can also lengthen the time
<Kilos> im on konversation now
<Kilos> no more unity
<aquarat> lol kde
<aquarat> ergh
<aquarat> unity
<aquarat> :P
<Kilos> i actually like kubuntu
<aquarat> it looks like a copy of mac osx
<Kilos> never seen mac
<aquarat> well
<aquarat> it's very similar
<aquarat> okay not that similar
<aquarat> there are common attributes
<Kilos> i tried xubuntu ans lubuntu but kde is better
<aquarat> I always found kde to look great
<aquarat> but to be very bloated
<aquarat> maybe it's changed ?
<Kilos> got lots more that you can do if you get help to work it out
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> it is a bit slower than unity but installs apps faster
<Kilos> more efficient once going
<aquarat> I just use apt-get for app installs
<Kilos> i have over 5g of the packages so its 1 click on them and it opens the installer
<aquarat> mmm
<Kilos> but even muon is faster than synaptic
<aquarat> k
<aquarat> so
<aquarat> you have all the packages already downloaded ?
<aquarat> and when you want one you manually navigate to it and execute it ?
<Kilos> yeah i dont delete anything
<aquarat> lol
<aquarat> so you don't use repos ?
<Kilos> i rsync them to archives
<aquarat> ah ok
<aquarat> thank goodness
<aquarat> :P
<Kilos> lol
<aquarat> I rsynced all the raspberry pi raspbian repos
<Kilos> sudo clean install and update upgrade is under 30mB
<aquarat> but I download everything else on demand
<Kilos> ive installed so many times i woulda needed mega data 
<Kilos> rsync to storage from the beginning
<Kilos> i even have mate packages
<aquarat> hehe
<aquarat> cos of unity probably...
<Kilos> lol im a miser
<Kilos> yeah and also on lubuntu. works better there
<Kilos> see while you chatting you dont part/join
<Kilos> on some clients you can set away to never
<aquarat> I part and rejoin regularly ?
<aquarat> I think you mean timeout and reconnect?
<aquarat> it's not dying now because it's randomly selected a dsl link rather than a 3g link
<aquarat> ... it was my hope that 3g would be fast for browsing
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> when you part join it shows here but when you chat no more part join
<Kilos> some kinda timeout thing
<aquarat> k
<aquarat> that's weird
<aquarat> auto-away isn't set
<aquarat> I never have it set
<Kilos> i will need to get xchat to see what i did
<aquarat> well
<Kilos> also dont set idle after "time" either
<aquarat> looking at my server logs
<aquarat> it clearly states that I disconnected and then reconnected a couple of times
<aquarat> and that's why my nick changed
<Kilos> couple??
<Kilos> 8 times looks like
<Kilos> someone a coupla weeks ago filled pages of part/joins
<aquarat> well
<aquarat> oops :/
<Kilos> np its just interesting to me to find the cause
<aquarat> cool
<aquarat> problem solver :)
<aquarat> it's due to the funky 8ta 3g link :P
<Kilos> we try
<Kilos> aw i got a good one
<aquarat> and it's not doing it now because when the client reconnected it was handed a different route
<Kilos> ah
<aquarat> :)
<aquarat> the alternative is bonding
<aquarat> which
<aquarat> has turned out to be... okay
<aquarat> pros and cons
<magespawn> well at least itnis sorted
<magespawn> aquarat: have tried quassel
<aquarat> nope
<aquarat> I only know xchat and mirc :P)
<aquarat> I gotta go though
<aquarat> I'll disconnect to keep the peace ;)
<aquarat> chat soon
<magespawn> cool np
<Kilos> ai
<magespawn> ai?
<Kilos> he just left. im trying to pinpoint a cause
<magespawn> he said it was his 8ta 3g
<Kilos> how do you see that
<magespawn> that is what he said
 * Cantide is on 8ta 3G
<Kilos> ya but how do you see it
<magespawn> i don't
<Kilos> my nm says disconnected
<Kilos> i mean him
<magespawn> depends on his setup
<Kilos> how does he see it
<magespawn> loks like he was distributing his system over multiple connections, his system will tell him which connection each program is using
<magespawn> s/loks/looks
<Kilos> you peeps too clever
<psyatw> you are clever too
<Kilos> slim vang sy baas
<psyatw> but you have a way not to show it to people, that's the cleverest thing someone can do
<Kilos> nope psyatw  i come here for clever things
<Kilos> ai
<magespawn> indeed it is a very rare talent that one
<Kilos> im so angry magespawn  
<magespawn> why Kilos?
<Kilos> built up the courage to flash ians bios and the flooppies wont boot
<Kilos> and his pc has not power plug for floppy
<magespawn> any indication why?
<Kilos> so gotta use an external psu
<magespawn> more work
<Kilos> nope screen just goes blank with a flashing -
<Kilos> now ive made another floppy on my other pc and checked first that it boots from there
<magespawn> progress is made
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> why do you need to flash the bios again?
<Kilos> because it has a bug in it. can boot from cd half install any os then cdrom disappears
<Kilos> lotsa error messages on bios boot as well
<Kilos> and often forgets bios settings and does its own thing
<Kilos> either a bug or the bios chip is sick
<Kilos> methinks
<magespawn> bios flash sounds like a good option then
<Kilos> thats the only way out if it has a bug in. googled much and the symptoms say there is a virus in bios
<Kilos> but you make a mistake and scrap m/b
<psyatw> bye Kilos magespawn Cantide and the rest of the gang
<Kilos> thats why i needed to build up courage first
<Cantide> bye psyatw 'o'
<Kilos> cheers psyatw  
<psyatw> I will be back here tomorrow and soon more permanently hopefully
<Kilos> sleep tight
<psyatw> thanks
<Kilos> inetpro: why so quiet?
<Kilos> hmm... acting busy again
<magespawn> or maybe really busy
<Kilos> hmm...
<magespawn> does happen from time to time
<Kilos> maybe he went away for the weekend
<Kilos> its easter hey?
<Kilos> went to family to get easter eggs
<magespawn> maybe
<Kilos> QA: coffee on
 * QA puts the kettle on
<magespawn> i am off for now, battery needs to be charged
<Kilos> night magespawn  
<Kilos> sleep tight
<magespawn> good night
<Kilos> inetpro: coffee time
<QA> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> QA: thanks love
<QA> no probs, Kilos
<Kilos> night all
<Kilos> QA: die
<QA> Kilos: Just do it yourself
<Kilos> ai
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<zeref> hmmmm
#ubuntu-za 2013-03-29
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> hi superfly  Cantide  
<Cantide> hey Kilos :)
 * Cantide sips his coffee
<Cantide> nice and cool and cloudy here in Durbs
<Cantide> perfect for coffee :)
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> ive lost my unaffiliated status somehow
<Kilos> musta disappeared with maaz
<superfly> Kilos: hi, and bye, ons gaan kerk toe
<Kilos> bid vir my ook asb
 * superfly waves at Cantide
 * Cantide waves back~
<Cantide> Kilos, and now you are unaffiliated :p
<Kilos> yeah i asked the peeps at #freenode wassup
<Kilos> they said i have to identify everytime
<Kilos> used to just keep it
<Kilos> maybe because im alsways using different drives
<Kilos> always too
<Kilos> yo not_found  
<not_found> alo uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> when are you neil and when lost?
<Kilos> or both nicks from same place not_found  ?
<not_found> depend which client is logged in and if one of them has timed out etc.
<not_found> one is primary, one secondary etc
<Kilos> oh
<Symmetria> kilos Im seeing fanie on tuesday
<Symmetria> the other good news, ke.archive.ubuntu.com which was always in south africa but always had really shitty routing from kenya
<Kilos> ah lekker ty Symmetria  
<Symmetria> because it went za -> lnd -> za
<Symmetria> ooops ke -> lnd -> za
<Symmetria> now goes ke -> za
<Kilos> did you do that?
<Symmetria> so latencies are way down and speeds are way up for the kenyans
<Symmetria> heh kilos I pulled up a gig circuit between kenya and south africa last night
<Symmetria> and announced all the kenyan routes at jinx
<Symmetria> ;p
<Kilos> well done
<Kilos> anything to make then net better here
<Kilos> been a bac coupla weeks
<Kilos> bad too
<Kilos> buy yourself a box of easter eggs and share with the dog
<Kilos> easter eggs got the best chocolate
<Symmetria> lol
<Symmetria> I bought myself something better yesterday
<Kilos> what 
<Symmetria> to celebrate my business success since the beginning of the year 
<Symmetria> a bottle of chivas regal royal salute 21 year old
<Symmetria> ;p
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> actually i think chocolate is bad for dogs but booze is worse
<Kilos> hi psyatw  
<Symmetria> lol 
<psyatw> hi Kilos 
<psyatw> hi Symmetria 
<Kilos> bmg505: you here
<Kilos> ?
<Symmetria> kilos: http://www.alstonnetworks.net/whisky.jpg
<Symmetria> lol kinda a crappy quality picture
<Symmetria> but yeah
<not_found> night shift so I go sleep some... bye
<Kilos> night not_found  
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Kilos> you crazy Symmetria  
<Kilos> i understand something lekker like amarula
<Kilos> not just yuck taste and headache
<Symmetria> heh whisky doesnt give headaches if its decent stuff
<Symmetria> and it tastes good
<Symmetria> ;p
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> i cant even stand the smell of whisky
<Kilos> its and aquired taste thing peeps say
<Kilos> eeeek
<Kilos> but thats a nice bottle
<Symmetria> hehe its an awesome bottle
<Symmetria> and comes in a little velvet bag
<Symmetria> and they gave me a display stand for it as well ;p
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi Vince-0  
<Vince-0> Hi!
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday  
<zeref> hello
<zeref> hello
<Cantide> hi :)
<Trixar_za> You know, those Colgate dentists must be crap at their jobs if family members have bloody or swollen gums. Just saying.
<theblazehen> hi all]
<magespawn> afternoon all
<theblazehen> Hi magespawn
<magespawn> hey hey 
<theblazehen> whats up?
<magespawn> not much and you, working on the holiday
<theblazehen> also not much
<zeref> whoah
<magespawn> any body got some suggestions for web editing in kde?
<magespawn> hey zeref
<zeref> hey magespawn 
<zeref> magespawn: what do u mean by web editing?
<magespawn> html, css, javascript
<magespawn> a good ide preferable
<magespawn> web development
<Kilos> afternoon peeps
<Kilos> you still here psyatw  ?
<Kilos> whew
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<Kilos> hi magespawn  i see you can buy bios chips
<magespawn> zeref both quanta+ and kompozer are no longer in the software centre
<Kilos> the 8 pin ones should be easy to replace
<magespawn> you yes, but most are soldered onto the board directly
<Kilos> no man the 8 pins are fine. you cut old one out then remove pins then suck holes clean
<Kilos> is the very many pin ones that will be tough
<magespawn> i think i would make a hash of it first time
<Kilos> i had a hang here and when rebooting went to initramfs
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> hate seeing that
<Kilos> what you guys doing
<Kilos> its the fly's fault. he forgot to pray for me this morning
<magespawn> right
<psyatw> yes, I am still here Kilos 
<psyatw> good afternoon
<psyatw> hello magespawn
<psyatw> hi zeref 
<psyatw> and theblazehen
<magespawn> hey psyatw
<psyatw> and Cantide Trixar_za and whoever else I may have forgotten :)
<theblazehen> Hi psyatw
<Cantide> '-'/
<Trixar_za> Sometimes the access to information the internet gives us is a bad thing.
<Trixar_za> Re: Albert Fish
<magespawn> later all, home time
<magespawn> .away
<Cantide> guys... google search for this -> 1.2+(sqrt(1-(sqrt(x^2+y^2))^2) + 1 - x^2-y^2) * (sin (10000 * (x*3+y/5+7))+1/4) from -1.6 to 1.6
<Cantide> and then enjoy easter :p
<theblazehen> Whats it do?
<Cantide> displays a graph
<Kilos> yo yusuf_  
<yusuf_> hello Kilos 
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn  
<nlsthzn> Good evening uncle Kilos
<theblazehen> Hi kilos
<Kilos> hi smile4ever  
<Kilos> hi theblazehen  
<inetpro> good morning
 * inetpro testing installation of raring ringtail
<inetpro> somehow lost connectivity during the installation process and now it's hanging https://plus.google.com/114254397525521567468/posts/bXRRM5qcguv
<inetpro> tumbleweed: is there a way to force it to resume after a hang like that ^^ ?
<inetpro> so close to the end
<inetpro> Kilos: good evening
<Kilos> ohi inetpro  
<inetpro> Kilos: you've done so many installations, have you had it hang on you during installation like that ^^ ?
<Kilos> yeah i just start from scratch again
 * inetpro trying Ubuntu Unity 13.04 beta
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> guess I shall have to do it... but I don't like that as a solution
<inetpro> should not happen like that
<Kilos> its better to get a good install first
<Kilos> then  sort other probs the right way
 * superfly doesn't get this "install multiple times for a good install"
<inetpro> yep I guess I should rather install without connection to the interwebs
<superfly> it's software, it either works or it doesn't, there's no "sometimes"
<superfly> if it's "sometimes" it means your hardware is bad
<inetpro> superfly: I definitely lost connectivity during the installation process
<smile4ever> hi Kilos :D
<inetpro> am with family in Mpumalanga and since this morning we're struggling with MTN
<superfly> ah
<inetpro> yesterday had excellent connectivity
<Kilos> most likely a half installed package or something
<inetpro> so much that I could download isos without a problem
<Kilos> cant you ctrl +alt+f2 even
<inetpro> but have tested now with different sims and it looks like a general MTN problem here now
<superfly> inetpro: it would help if your photo was a little bigger than my pinkie nail
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> superfly: true :-)
<inetpro> not sure why some of my photos come out so small these days
<inetpro> on me Nexus S
<superfly> inetpro: use a bigger tablet - they'll come out bigger :-P
<Kilos> hmm i see it 4 fingers wide and three high
<inetpro> haha
<Kilos> inetpro: what pc?
<Kilos> and graphics card
<inetpro> Kilos: Asus laptop, but that should not be a factor at this stage, I think
<Kilos> ah was just thinking if its upgrading while installing maybe graphics not good enough like mine
<Kilos> so install already lets hear before bedtime
<inetpro> superfly: if you look at my stream there's a better screenshot now
<superfly> inetpro: but is it stalling at that particular point?
<inetpro> not sure how to get a link from a posting to a limited circle
<inetpro> superfly: yes, but I'll start over now
<tumbleweed> inetpro: yeah, not much hope
<tumbleweed> (well, I mean, re-installing will be quicker than trynig to rescue it)
<inetpro> tumbleweed: I guess
<tumbleweed> if you kill the process that's blocking the network connection
<tumbleweed> I expect the installer will abort
<inetpro> tumbleweed: eish
 * inetpro installing now without choosing third party installations
<inetpro> should be quick
<inetpro> wow!
<Kilos> what
<tumbleweed> yeah, I don't like how vulnerable the installer is to the network
<inetpro> got another option now to "Upgrade Ubuntu Raring Ringtail to Ubuntu 13.04"
<inetpro> trying that
<tumbleweed> err wat
<Kilos> ya inetpro  install with no internet
<tumbleweed> raring ringtail *is* 13.04
<Kilos> then update/upgrade later
<Cantide> 13.04 is looking nice :)
<Cantide> i might wait for the next LTS though..
<magespawn> evening all
<superfly> hi magespawn
<magespawn> hey superfly
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<magespawn> hey hey
<inetpro> mtn is an absolute nightmare today
<Kilos> that sucks inetpro  
<Kilos> mtn was the worst ive ud=sed here
<magespawn> state of affairs almost anywhere out of a city
<Kilos> used too
<magespawn> not just with mtn either
<inetpro> yesterday we actually got download speeds of 10MBps not mbps here in Mpumalanga
<Kilos> wow
<inetpro> was such a pleasure
<Kilos> yeah would be
<Kilos> on 3g??
<inetpro> Kilos: yes
<Kilos> sjoe steal the modem
<inetpro> haha
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> ive never got close to 1/2 a MB/s
<inetpro> a very nice Huawei B683 from MTN on an uncapped account
<Kilos> methinks speeds are controlled by the providers and their different areas
<Kilos> any modem will do same speed here
<Kilos> so inetpro  did this install go cleanly?
<magespawn> has anyone tried the E3551 wifi router?
<inetpro> Kilos: I'm still waiting
<Kilos> wow, should be less than 25 mins man
<Kilos> ai! you updating same time again
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> downloads are taking forever
<inetpro> I can see data running in the background, but the network is absolutely dog slow
 * inetpro just called MTN
<inetpro> all they can tell is that technicians will be able to assist only from Tuesday at 8:00
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> surely they should have technicians on standby
<Kilos> not the qualified data guys
<inetpro> I actually think something went wrong last night when we had a very big thunderstorm in the area
<Kilos> they almost work office hours
<magespawn> that is a nice piece of kit inetpro
<inetpro> from hop 5 onwards we get packet losses of > 80%
<Kilos> ouch
<inetpro> maybe I should just restart the installation from fresh again without any connectivity
<magespawn> wow thats high
<inetpro> but first, I just pulled the network
<inetpro> just waiting to see what happens now
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> ai! lets hope
<inetpro> looks like nothing happening... yet
<inetpro> ahh hang on
<Kilos> still installing?
<inetpro> error occurred while restoring previously installed app....
<smile4ever> anyone installed wfs office yet? :p
<Kilos> inetpro: install without internet man
<Kilos> ai! ek sukkel darem
 * inetpro likes to do proper testing
<inetpro> and if it doesn't work, find out why
<Kilos> you know the prob is with mtn tonight so get the install done first
<inetpro> Kilos: but it's a good test, when you know something else like networking, is problematic
<Kilos> then when upgrading you can do that sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Kilos> with all those packet losses arent erros kreeping in too?
<Kilos> creeping
<Kilos> like bad downloads
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight. good luck with mtn inetpro  
<superfly> inetpro: my internet connection is terribly tonight
<smile4ever> goodbye
<smile4ever> :)
<inetpro> on top of my connection it seems this Asus laptop with only 512 MB RAM is not very happy this evening
<inetpro> everything seems very very slow
<inetpro> definitely not a nice intro to the Ubuntu world
<magespawn> good night all
<inetpro> the Amazon Ads and Data Leaks issue is a real problem
<inetpro> slowing down a slow laptop with slow Internet to a frustrating grind
<inetpro> disabling search the internet in the Privacy app helps a huge lot
#ubuntu-za 2013-03-30
<Kilos> morning all
<magespawn> morning
<Vince-0> Haai
<magespawn> Kilos: ping
<Kilos> magespawn: pong
<magespawn> hey
<Kilos> hi
<magespawn> can you solder on to aluminium?
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> ali needs to be welded with gas, but very very difficult to do
<magespawn> this is why I ask https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZ0iKbycG6A
<Kilos> what they say?
<Kilos> i cant go tube
<Kilos> or is it text?
<magespawn> no it is a video to make a wifi antenna
<Kilos> you can use copper wire in place of the aluminium then you can solder
<Symmetria> sup
<Kilos> or else use crimping lugs to join
<Symmetria> *sigh* man, I hate vodacom sometimes
<Kilos> lol
<Symmetria> sat in the damn vodacom shop for 4 and a half hours waiting to get my new contract
<Symmetria> heh you go into vodacom and you're like, I want the red vip package
<Symmetria> they are like, no such thing
<Symmetria> Im like, yes there is
<Symmetria> they are like nono you're mistake
<Symmetria> Im like, here is your booklet, taken outta your stand in the front, and there it is
<Symmetria> "eish, oh, no one has ever asked for that one before"
 * Symmetria bangs his head on the desk
<magespawn> lol
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> Kilos: why no youtube? data?
<Symmetria> lol Im wondering if I cant screw them though, because the stupid consultant accidently filled in that I got 1500 GB of data per month free
<Symmetria> ;p
<Symmetria> instead of 1500 mb
<Symmetria> and then signed it
<Kilos> ya 
<Symmetria> so technically contractually they owe me 1.5 terabytes a month
<Symmetria> haha
<magespawn> nice if you can get it'
<magespawn> bit harsh on the consultant
<magespawn> the company needs to train the sales people better
<Kilos> magespawn: just tell me what you see them do and we make a plan
<magespawn> np Kilos
<Symmetria> heh goddamn, I just had to pay the deposit
<Symmetria> to activate roaming
<Symmetria> crap thats a lot of money
<magespawn> Symmetria: planning to travel?
<Symmetria> magespawn I travel constantly 
<Symmetria> I spent a week to 2 weeks outta the country every month
<magespawn> ah well then you kind of need it
<Symmetria> heh still, asking me for another 5 grand deposit
<Symmetria> when Im already on a 2 grand a month package
<Symmetria> is kinda offensive
<Symmetria> ;p
<Cantide> o_O
<Cantide> what kind of contract is that? o_o
<Symmetria> cantide unlimited voice
<Symmetria> unlimited data
<Symmetria> ooops
<Symmetria> unlimited voice
<Symmetria> unlimited sms
<Symmetria> 1500meg of data per month
<Cantide> heh
<Cantide> that's crazy :D
<Symmetria> I only pay for outbound calls made internationally, and inbound calls to 17 african countries are free 
<Cantide> i barely make calls
<Cantide> wow
<Symmetria> that inbound calls while travelling is important 
<Symmetria> and heh, keep in mind, Im a private contractor, my phone is my line to the world for business, so I live on the thing
<Symmetria> :P I got tired of burning 3 or 4 htousand a month in pre-paid airtime
<Kilos-> someone fix the internet
<Kilos-> updating at 40 kB/s takes a while
<Kilos-> Symmetria: all undersea cables good again?
<Symmetria> kilos nah, just more restoration being brought online
<Kilos-> ah ty
<Kilos-> hi nuvimob 
<zeref> hmmm
<zeref> finallay got lord of the rings in BlueRay
<nuvimob> Hi oom kilos 
<nuvimob> ek sit hier in die berge. gemartel deur edge konneksie 
<Kilos-> ai! moenie worrie nie
<Kilos-> hier is my spoed ook edge spoed
<nuvimob> nee ek doen nie oom,  dis al manier om van tegnologie weg te kom
<Kilos-> waar in die berge seun?
<nuvimob> Drakensville oom kilos, naby Winterton en Bergville 
<Kilos-> lekker
<Kilos-> geniet dit
<nuvimob> dankie oom! 
<nuvimob> ons het nounet gemunch en ek wil so stadigaan bed toe rol 
<Kilos-> hehe. lekker slaap
<Kilos-> night all. sleep tight
<Cantide> will 12.04.3 be released around the time of 13.04?
<Cantide> never mind.. it won't -_-v
<Cantide> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_12.04_LTS_Precise_Pangolin#Ubuntu_12.04_LTS_.28Precise_Pangolin.29
#ubuntu-za 2013-03-31
<Kilos> morning  superfly  and all others
<Kilos> whew min all others
<Kilos> ai! this konversation takes a while before it shows who is away
<Kilos> Zarw: you're upside down again
<Kilos> and inside out
<magespawn> afternoon Kilos
<Kilos> hi there magespawn  
<Kilos> how do you download them youtube vids
<magespawn> looks like it was a still sunday
<Kilos> and do you know how big that one is
<magespawn> i use a add on to firefox
<Kilos> oh ok lemme install the fox
<magespawn> you can see the size as soon as the download starts
<Kilos> data will make it i saw this morning
<magespawn> the add on is videodownloadhelper , written like that two
<magespawn> or to, if you prefer
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> ok lemme look for addons
<magespawn> there are a few that do that, but i think that one is the best
<Kilos> ok i got the addon and am at the page but dont see play or download options
<Kilos> magespawn: do you first have to login at youtube or what?
<magespawn> there should be a group of three coloured balls just below the left hand side of the video panel
<Kilos> ah ty its doing something
<magespawn> you can do a quick download or there are other options
<Kilos> 2.9m video
<Kilos> haqvent found where it downloaded to yet
<Kilos> havent either
<magespawn> most of the instructional ones are short and shot in low resolution
<Kilos> ah ty mage`
<magespawn> usually in downloads or in a folder called dwhelper
<Kilos> not in downloads will look more
<Kilos> need to setup ff so i know where it puts things
<magespawn> check the other folder
<Kilos> will do ty
<Kilos> got it but dunno how to tell it open with vlc or anything else
<Kilos> grrr
<magespawn> right click then select the program
<magespawn> where did it download?
<Kilos> into that dwhelper folder but ff was blocking it opening
<Kilos> now it plays but only first page
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> had to kill ff and then found tiny window saying some script was trying to run
<Kilos> stopped that then could go the right click route
<Kilos> grr some more
<magespawn> maybe it was trying to open it in ff
<Kilos> 2.9m of intro page
<Kilos> i hate the tube
<magespawn> strange, which one did you download?
<Kilos> that one that was suppose to show how to make that wifi antennae
<Kilos> high powered wifi antenna
<magespawn> there are a few. did i post the link here?
<Kilos> ya wait i get it
<Kilos> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZ0iKbycG6A
<Kilos> that what you posted
<Kilos> i wish peeps would put these kinda things on wgettable links
<magespawn> did you get the advert before the video?
<Kilos> dunno
<magespawn> that one is very short and is just a series of still photos with text on screen explanation 
<magespawn> i think it is 47 seconds long
<Kilos> now i did and movie showing
<Kilos> must i still click the three dots
<Kilos> same thing. 2.9m
<magespawn> yes that is to download right click i think gives you more options
<Kilos> sigh
<magespawn> ai Kilos
<Kilos> when you have watched a vid isnt it in /temp somewhere
<magespawn> if you can not get it let me know,  i will dropbox it or something, then you can wget it
<magespawn> not sure
<Kilos> lemme look
<Kilos> dont see it there
<Kilos> ya please magespawn  i give up the tube
<magespawn> cool hold on a sec
<magespawn> mine is also 2.9m
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> lemme first see what i see with second download
<Kilos> did you open it with vlc
<magespawn> yup
<magespawn> it is mp4
<Kilos> works with dragon player
<magespawn> so does the video work/
<magespawn> ?
<Kilos> this lvc just shows the first page
<Kilos> vlc
<Kilos> i wonder why
<magespawn> who knows
<Kilos> ya i see the whole thing with dragon player
<Kilos> sigh
<magespawn> cool
<Kilos> maybe i need some plugins or something
<Kilos> ty magespawn  sorry for the hassles
<magespawn> this is something i want to try when i get the time and materils
<magespawn> materials as well
<magespawn> np Kilos
<magespawn> it is what we do here, try to help
<Kilos> first time vlc has let me down like this and another player works
<magespawn> may be something to do with codecs or such
<Kilos> i was under the impressing vlc plays everything
<Kilos> with its own goodies anyway
<Kilos> mind you ive never had a mp4 thing to look at
<magespawn> maybe the install is corrupt, something has gone wrong
<Kilos> i just purged it and installed again
<Kilos> had to get 1m but still the same outcome
<magespawn> hmm
<magespawn> i will do a google for it on tuesday, remind me about it
<Kilos> i did now
<Kilos> maybe it needs mp4 codec for vlc
<Kilos> QA: google vlc cant play mp4 video
<QA> Kilos: The tubes are clogged!
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> http://askubuntu.com/questions/22608/how-to-play-mp4-movies
<Kilos> that site says i need ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Kilos> but i have kubuntu-restricted-extras
<superfly> Kilos: same thing
<Kilos> ai!
<superfly> Kilos: and VLC should be able to play mp4 out of the box, unless the file is wrong inside
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> so weird because dragon player works
<Kilos> normally other players have hassles and vlc works
<magespawn> hmm
<magespawn> interesting
<Kilos> maybe its libdvdread4 that i need, i go see
<Kilos> nope it is installed
<magespawn> i am off home, later all
<superfly> Kilos: I don't suppose Dragon Player can tell you what is in the mp4 file?
<Kilos> oh my superfly  
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> it just plays it
<Kilos> no serious yet. i get to see it with dragonplayer so all good ty
<magespawn> hey
<magespawn> just caught a redlipped herald outside the back door
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> QA: night
<QA> Kilos: Huh?
<Kilos> QA: night love
<QA> Kilos: night love is . Sleep tight Kilos
<Kilos> lol
#ubuntu-za 2014-03-24
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za 
<Kilos> hi jabberwocky93 Spekko 
<Kilos> Squirm, you here?
<Spekko> morning Kilos
<Squirm> hey
<Kilos> i need some info please Squirm , i lost QA and dunno how to restart her if i cant see her
<Kilos> when you have time is fine
<Kilos> she is running but forgot to join my channel
<Kilos> stupid cow
<Trixar_za> Hi Kilos
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> QA, wb
<QA> Ya ya man I'm not the one disconnecting or crashing the pc
<jabberwocky93> morning Kilos
<jabberwocky93> o/ all
<Kilos> QA, coffee on
 * QA puts the kettle on
<QA> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> QA, ty
<QA> You're welcome Kilos
<Kilos> hi georgl  your bot is missing
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo
<magespawn> good day 
<Kilos> hi there magespawn 
<magespawn> hey Kilos, whats up/
<Kilos> smae old. just different day
<Kilos> and you?
<Kilos> s/smae/same
<Kilos> oh and no maaz and meeting tomorrow night
<Kilos> inetpro, fix it
 * Kilos waits for ai!
<Kilos> superfly, have you any follow up to your internet quiz thing?
<magespawn> same old, same old here too
<superfly> no
<superfly> I just wanted to see what everyone thought
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> have you no ideas about what we can do to improve the situation?
<Squirm> QA: coffee please
<QA> Squirm: There isn't a pot on
<Squirm> QA: coffee on
 * QA puts the kettle on
<Squirm> QA: coffee please
<QA> Squirm: Now now, we don't want anyone getting caffeine overdoses
<Squirm> QA: coffee please
<QA> Squirm: Now now, we don't want anyone getting caffeine overdoses
<Squirm> QA: largest
<QA> Squirm: Excuse me?
<Squirm> QA: larger
<QA> Squirm: *blink*
<Squirm> QA: large
<QA> I'll make a jug full Squirm and you can topup at will, how's that?
<Squirm> ^^
<QA> Coffee's ready for Squirm!
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> lol she hasnt been taught yet
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> Hi Kilos hows life treating you today
<Vince-0> skaaps being good??
<Vince-0> flippen power outages at the office here making my life nice
<Kilos> yeah digging trenches on and off
<Kilos> power is a prob in za
<magespawn> i ssh into two different hosts, on two different networks, but they have the same local ip address which creates a problem with the rsa key in the known hosts file
<magespawn> what is the best way to solve this problem?
<Kilos> change one hosts ip
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> and then redo the entire phone setup, not if it can avoided
<Kilos> uoch
<Kilos> ouch as well
<magespawn> and to make things more interesting it is a virtual centos system on a windows 7 computer
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> what happens if you  add /24 i think it was to one of the ip's
<magespawn> and there is a Grandstream GXP4104 on the network too
<Kilos> what is that?
<magespawn> IP analog gateway
<Kilos> doesnt adding /24 make it use the whole range
<magespawn> a device that takes the physical connection from telom/phone company and put it onto  your VoIP network.
<Kilos> been a while since i worried about ip's
<magespawn> s/telom/telkom
<magespawn> i can just remove the old key and then ssh and the new key is added automagically, but since i use both machines regularly i would need to this constantly
<magespawn> what would happen if i ssh into them using the host name defined in /etc/hosts? i would have to manually define them and i would end up with two host name using the same address
<magespawn> time for coffee
<magespawn> QA coffee please
<QA> magespawn: There isn't a pot on
<magespawn> QA coffee on
 * QA washes some mugs
<magespawn> QA large
<QA> I'll make a jug full magespawn and you can topup at will, how's that?
<magespawn> QA fine thank you
<QA> sure thing, magespawn
 * magespawn goes to get non digital coffee
<QA> Coffee's ready for magespawn!
<magespawn> ty QA
<magespawn> QA ty
<QA> You're welcome magespawn
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> you need to get more clever magespawn so we can teach her to braai for us as well
<magespawn> indeed
<liamT> greetings everyone
<Kilos> hi liamT 
<magespawn> hi liamT 
<Kilos> no maaz and meeting tonight at 20.30
<Kilos> sorry tomorrow night
<magespawn> maybe he will be back by then
<magespawn> he/she/it
<Kilos> we gotta rev the pro to rev the crash kid
<Kilos> eish magespawn no one even gives you a clue what to do there
<Kilos> i wonder what happens if you add A or B to and ip
<magespawn> ipv4 only work with numbers 4 sets of 3
<magespawn> like so xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx where x = 0-9
<magespawn> \24 specifies the subnet which also works in the same number scheme
<magespawn> \24 shows the number of bits used for the subnet mask
<magespawn> so for example 192.168.1.1\24 is ip 192.168.1.1 subnet mask 255.255.255.0 
<magespawn> sorry supposed to use / not \
<Kilos> too much time on windows that \ habbit
<Kilos> habit
<magespawn> brain exercise switching from one os to another, did a network wireless ap from a mac the other day
<Kilos> ive never seen a mac so dunno what they are all about
<magespawn> this also determines how many network points you can have on the network
<magespawn> mac os is based on bsd a unix/linux varient
<magespawn> variant 
<Kilos> cant be too bad then
<magespawn> no relatively straight forward, different keys to do similar actions
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> hi psydroid_ 
<psydroid_> hi Kilos 
<Vince-0> !
<Kilos> wb liamT 
<liamT> ah tnx
<psydroid_> hi Vince-0 
<psydroid_> hi liamT 
<magespawn> hi psydroid_ 
<magespawn> Kilos, mac has command key 
<Kilos> oh
<psydroid_> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> used for keyboard shortcuts
<Kilos> like when we use compose key?
<Trixar_za> Righto - that fixed the one issue I was having with Lubuntu
<magespawn> Kilos similar, like alt and ctrl in win
<magespawn> home time later all
<Vince-0> !
<Golynx> o/
<Kilos> wassup Trixar_za 
<Kilos> hi Golynx 
<Trixar_za> Just getting annoyed - how about you Kilos?
<Kilos> im ok ty
<Kilos> i didnt enjoy lubuntu or xubuntu
<Kilos> wbb.. reboot time
<Golynx> oh hi Kilos :)
<Golynx> i can understand i dont like Lubuntu, but xubuntu ? hmm
<Golynx> but technically i havn't used Xubuntu lol , only ubuntu with Xfce :)
<Trixar_za> Yeah - trying to compile the latest usb_modeswitch
<Trixar_za> but because of some stupid ass things in lubuntu, I can't seem to get it to work
<Trixar_za> This has been reported to compile fine on Ubuntu 13.10 though, so it's probably something Lubuntu's dev broke
<kbmonkey> hello
<Golynx> Lubuntu is good for schools with old donated pc's
<Golynx> hi kbmonkey
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey  
<kbmonkey> meeting tonight folks!
<Kilos> tomorrow night kbmonkey  
<Trixar_za> Eh, I might just go back to SliTaz
<Trixar_za> This is a pain in the ass to fix
<kbmonkey> gotcha Kilos, I see the google calendar reminder says it is tonight.
<Golynx> aint the meeting always on a Tuesday night
<Kilos> hmm... sue inetpro  
<kbmonkey> nah, the pro did not create this event, I will contact the creator
<Trixar_za> Also: Lubuntu - takes about 1 hour to install
<Kilos> dont you get the email from g+
<Trixar_za> SliTaz: 5 minutes
<Golynx> i mean on the last Tuesday of every month
<Kilos> i got one 2 days ago announcing the meet but didnt check what day
<Kilos> Trixar_za  why you using lubuntu anyway you were always a slitaz peep
<Trixar_za> Wanted to create a build enviroment for sakis3g
<Golynx> hmm you know there will be a meeting but dont know when lol
<Trixar_za> Total fail with Lubuntu though >.>
<Trixar_za> On the upside - Lubutu did come with most of the codecs you can ever need pre-installed
<Golynx> Kilos: what did you not like about xubuntu
<Golynx> a little screenshot of my xubuntu http://picpaste.com/scr-10bwtrfN.jpg
<Kilos> i coundnt get sound working for starters 
<Kilos> and there were other little things
<Golynx> i'm satisfied :)
<Golynx> sound works perfect on mine though
<Kilos> ya ive always had sound hassles
<Golynx> i can even make complex sound effects and tone generations 
<Kilos> but with this new pc i expected everything to just work
<Kilos> but now xchat hasnt got sound
<Golynx> oh i see
<Trixar_za> Kilos: Yeah like the scanlines resolution it kept defaulting to - it still does so if I press ctrl+alt+f1. Then there is the compiling issue and how a whole 3GB just disappeared into the ether.
<Golynx> that sounds like a sound card software issue maybe
<Kilos> eeeek
<Trixar_za> While I like the interface - there is minor issues that make me hate it - the hexchat thing on the taskbar is also annoying
<Kilos> ami Trixar_za  i have the d-link working on three drives
<Kilos> disable network in nm then use sakis3g to only switch modem then enable networking again and nm sees the dwm-156
<Kilos> but draisburgerfof okes say it works and dont answer posts
<Trixar_za> Actually I like network manager
<Kilos> so when is the new sakis available
<Kilos> ya nm rocks
<Trixar_za> works great with my cellphone when I plug it in with the usb cable
<Trixar_za> Just click 8ta.default and it connects me
<Trixar_za> Slight bitch with the 3g modem though, but sakis3g seems to still work for me
<Kilos> ya but not with the new telkom modem
<Kilos> sakis works here still but then evo and pidgin dont connect
<Trixar_za> That's weird
<Trixar_za> Oh right
<Kilos> i want a sakis3g that dont go the APN_PASS stuff
<Trixar_za> if I use sakis3g I can't use firefox until I turn off offline mode
<Trixar_za> I disabled the 'helpful' lubuntu extension and that solved the problem...
<Kilos> but anyway it looks to me like the telkom modem is missing something that triggers modeswitch
<Kilos> i also tried using 2 modems and the old one trigger modeswitch then nm could see and connect with bot
<Kilos> both
<Trixar_za> I wonder if I'm missing a setting in sakis3g for telkom mobile
<Trixar_za> Like the network code or something
<Kilos> i got it connected with sakis
<Kilos> sakis works
<Kilos> only evo and pidgin and having to enter the APN_PASS and the other command is painful
<Kilos> APN_USER
<Trixar_za> Nope - they use the same code
<Trixar_za> What happens if you change the proxy setting in pidgin from noproxy to system default?
<Kilos> still dont connect
<Trixar_za> Weird
<Kilos> but nm works lekker so sakis is my backup like for a new install i can still get online for updating upgrading
<Kilos> hi not_found  
<Kilos> the sound works on other things Golynx  
<Kilos> pidgin sound works fine but xchat dont
<not_found> install mplayer and use that to play xchat sounds
<not_found> hi uncle Kilos
<Kilos> i have not_found  
<Kilos> sill no sound
<Golynx> oh okay Kilos
<Golynx> hi not_found
<not_found> that is strange then
<not_found> hi Golynx
<Kilos> unless i use mplayer and point it too /usr/share/sounds/bell.ogg but them no bell.ogg just a heavy static noise like when tv signal dies
<Kilos> but konversation sound works lekker
<Golynx> hmm xchat sound not working in mine either
<Kilos> you gotta go to settings alerts an tick the top 2 rows and next 2 rows the last 2 blocks
<Kilos> preferences i think it be called
<Golynx> mine only plays the custom sounds , not the default list
<Kilos> you hear a bloep?
<Kilos> bell.ogg
<Kilos> Golynx  
<Golynx> nope, none of the default sounds play, only when i load custom sounds it works
<Kilos> ai! it used to work so lekker
<not_found> I have seen a number of people start to use hexchat instead of xchat
<Kilos> i have same probs with hexchat
<Golynx> but i never use xchat though
<Kilos> xchat very lekker
<Golynx> there may  be other irc clients that will work
<Kilos> still think its the best irc client when you get sound working
<Golynx> Did you try the option - External sound playing program : ?
<Kilos> yeah konversation works here but its an extra 230 meg space used on drive and takes long to show who is online
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> that when i get the static noise instead of sound
<Golynx> oh , maybe there is a player out there that will work
<not_found> I always get static until I specify mplayer to be used as an external player
<not_found> I would imagine one could even specify something like vlc
<Kilos> only thing i dont like about konversation is that after disconnecting scroll backs go kinda gray
<Kilos> so no highlighted nicks and so on. makes it hard to find things in scrollback
<not_found> how about quassel? it is the default irc for kubuntu?
<Kilos> i dont get sound with quassel running on unity
<not_found> hmmm, perhaps install pavucontrol or run alsa-mixer and make sure all the relevant sound sliders are up
<Kilos> ill try quassel on kde when i get to that drive again
<Kilos> konversation lekker here atm 
<Kilos> and ctrl+r underlines 
<Kilos>  so you know where you left off
<not_found> most clients does that automatically if you aren't reading the specific channel it underlines (I know #ubuntu-za often doesn't which is strange however)
<Kilos> ya but thats if you in some other app or channel here i can underline and leave this channel open
<not_found> I guess
<not_found> everyone has a work flow that works for them :)
<Kilos> lol ya when im digging outside sometimes there is lots to catch up on
<magespawn> good evening
<not_found> o/
<Golynx> hi magespawn
<Golynx> Maaz how was the holiday
<Maaz> Golynx: I already know stuff about how
<Golynx> hmm i guess not so good :/
<Kilos> ty cocooncrash  
<cocooncrash> Kilos: np
<Kilos> all well cocooncrash  ?
<Kilos> you super busy there hey?
<cocooncrash> Kilos: Well, but busy, yeah
<not_found> tea time
<Kilos> Maaz  wb
<Maaz> Thank you so much Kilos my good good friend
 * Golynx wants coffee
<Golynx> hi cocooncrash
<cocooncrash> Hi Golynx 
<Kilos> hi smile  
<Kilos> wb
<Golynx> hey smile
<smile> hi, thanks :D
<smile> I'm feeling better now (36.5 degrees inside, much better ;) )
<Kilos> wow you in arabia?
<Kilos> 36.5°c or f
<smile> no, lol :p celsius
<Kilos> thats hot
<smile> inside => inside myself ;)
<Kilos> oh you had some hot coffee
<not_found> lol
<Golynx> i always heard 37° was a normal human temp 
<Kilos> 36.8 to 37.2 is normal
<Golynx> thats it Kilos 
<Golynx> so the body core should always hover in that ranges
<Kilos> yeah
<Golynx> my toes are aching of the cold , so they wont need those kinda temps :)
<Kilos> big cold front hitting the cape tonight and tomorrow
<Golynx> thanks Kilos, i never watch the weather anymore, climate change mess up everything lol
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> shepherds always watch the weather
<Kilos> and farmers
<Golynx> yeah thats true
<not_found> also weathermen... they tend to also watch the weather... and talk about it...
<Kilos> rofl
<magespawn> good night all
<not_found> night
<smile> I had 37.5, but since the temperature measure was incorrect (wikipedia NL states that you under-measure with the method I did) i had to do +1 :p
<smile> so actually I was at 38.5 degrees C :p
<Kilos> ah running a fever
<Kilos> you sick??
<Kilos> Maaz  announce Don't forget tomorrow nights meeting here at 20.30 everyone
<Maaz> Hear ye, hear ye! Don't forget tomorrow nights meeting here at 20.30 everyone
<Kilos> night shift ThatGraemeGuy  ?
<Kilos> hi Private_User  
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah, i have to push a few buttons at 9, confirm with client nothing broke and then go sleep off this cold i got :-/
<Kilos> eish
<Private_User> hey Kilos
<Kilos> night guys. sleep tight. dont forget tomorrow nights meeting please
<smile> :)
<Private_User> evening all
<Private_User> or should I say morning :)
<not_found> morning sounds about right Private_User :)
<Private_User> hey not_found, hows it going
<not_found> fine thanks and yourself?
<Private_User> not too bad
<not_found> good to hear :)
<Private_User> still trying to figure out what else could be causing my internet connectivity issues on my vista machine and my lubuntu machine is still in pieces since I need to get some thermal paste to put it back together
<not_found> sucks
<Private_User> tried everything so far using anti spyware and malware software which they seem to have found an cleared. Connectivity seems to be better but still not 100%
<not_found> if it was me I would nuke the windows install and re-install
<Private_User> and its very random so not sure what else to check cause the service provider says all issues on their side resolved
<Private_User> wish I could but I do not have a copy of it
<not_found> oops
<Private_User> I was thinking of just cleaning and installing ubuntu on this machine as well but not sure since I might need to work on windows in case I gets some work where a client requires it
<Private_User> do you know if I install ubuntu on a Virtual PC will what ever is causing the internet issue on the host affect the virtual PC?
<not_found> yup, the virtual machine is fully at the mercy of the host...
<Private_User> :(
<not_found> except if there was a specific application or something causing the issue on Windows, and if you then didn't run it obviously you won't have the issue
<Private_User> ok let me try that and it also gives me another idea...
<Private_User> if I boot the laptop using the live ubuntu image can I test using that?
<Private_User> then I probably will be able to determine if it is my machine or the ISP
<not_found> yes that can work
<Private_User> great let me start with install the Virtual machine first, would you say ubuntu will work fine on this machine (Intel Pentium Dual Core 2.17GHz, 2GB RAM) or should I use Lubuntu?
<not_found> ubuntu will work... give at least 1gb to the virtual machine
<Private_User> ok cool thanks
<Private_User> what about video memory?
<not_found> the default should be fine...
<not_found> I always bump it up to 128
<Private_User> thanks but the max I get is 128
<Private_User> and the default is currently 12MB
<not_found> that is the max yes
<Private_User> so if I change it will it affect the host?
<not_found> default will work, 128 will also work ... and I can vouch for 128 :p
<not_found> not really
<Private_User> ok then I change it to 128
<Private_User> :D
<not_found> afaik it uses conventional ram and not video ram
<not_found> that is one of the reasons virtual machines suck for gaming
<Private_User> ok then I will leave as defaukt for now and will change it later if need be
<Private_User> *default
#ubuntu-za 2014-03-25
<Private_User> cheers everybody chat later
<Kilos> morning nlsthzn and all others
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> hi jabberwocky93  
<jabberwocky93> morning Kilos
<jabberwocky93> o/ everyone
<Kilos> hi Spekko  
<Spekko> morning Kilos
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> hi inetpro  
<Kilos> hi bduk1  
<bduk1> morning everyone
<Vince-0> !
<Kilos> hi Vince-0  
<Vince-0> Hai Kilos 
<Kilos> hi tinuva  
<Kilos> hi Golynx  
<Golynx> hi Kilos
<magespawn> hello
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<jabberwocky93> looks like I'm going to miss another meeting. I've got an examination tonight, starting at 19:00
<Kilos> well save logs for you jabberwocky93  
<Kilos> hehe
<jabberwocky93> thanks guys :-)
<Private_User> good day all
<Golynx> hi Private_User
<Private_User> hey Golynx
<Kilos> hi liamT  
<Private_User> hmm... I wonder if liamT is studying Biology or Information Technology or is actually a lecturer or maybe even the Dean?
<Kilos> why you wonder that kinda stuff
<Kilos> wits?
<Golynx> hey liamT
<Private_User> lol, yeah Kilos his domain name pc51.bioinf.wits.ac.za
<Private_User> I am wondering what the bioinf means
<magespawn> maybe that is just the name of tha lab that he is in
<Private_User> hmm... yeah could be hey magespawn could be...
<Kilos> weve had lecturers here on and off
<Kilos> but they dont stay long
<Private_User> but wondering why liamT aint answering though
<Kilos> he does normally
<Kilos> he must be busy
<Private_User> maybe since it could be a lab pc somebody else logged in without realizing that it was his profile
<Golynx> some people just log on and dont bother checking the channel after a few hours later
<liamT> si, normally busy
<liamT> greetings everyone
<liamT> not biology and IT ?
<Golynx> o/ magespawn
<liamT> Private_User: bioinformatics
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> thats a big word
<liamT> it is a mouthful
<Private_User> aha was thinking of maybe it could be short for something
<Private_User> hey liamT
<liamT> hey
<Private_User> so what is bioinformatics all about?
<Kilos> its teaching bio peeps how to format stuff
<Kilos> hehe
<Private_User> LOL
<liamT> ha, exactly, though generally i'm the one formatting it
<liamT> it's to do with all the interactions of proteins, dna, rna and all the other things, how they relate to each
<liamT> other, you can imagine how complicated or interconnected things get
<Golynx> liamT: so did humans really evolved from bacteria 3 billion years ago ?
<liamT> no
<liamT> and neither did we evolve from monkeys
<Kilos> lol
<Golynx> liamT: no , is a very uneducated answer :-/
<liamT> there was a common ancestor, from which we both came
<Kilos> if we had evolved from monkeys or anything else there would be no monkeys left
<Golynx> how else did you expect us to have gotten here
<liamT> a common ancestor
<Kilos> God made us as you see us
<Golynx> i know of the cavemen , \
<Kilos> Adam
<Golynx> i mean the core , the very beginning of DNA
<liamT> if you believe that god made us fine, i prefer to think that God started the process of evolution
<liamT> even though I don't believe in God
<liamT> but let's not get into too heavy a discussion
<Kilos> ya
<Golynx> i believe we are one invisible spirit named God , animating the physical universe
<Kilos> no religion or politics allowed here
<liamT> but i'd be happy to answer questions in biology
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> tell me
<Golynx> lol, i thought so
<Kilos> with the genetically modifying of vegetables is it part of the plan to make the seeds infertile
<Golynx> liamT: so your still new in the field
<Kilos> or is nature stopping it like with donkey horse crosses
<liamT> Golynx: i've been in the field for 12 years
<Golynx> liamT: okay
<liamT> Kilos: possibly, i wouldn't trust Monsanto. sometimes the cross breed is not reproductively viable, sometimes a modification will affect seed viability, sometimes its intentional
<Kilos> ah so they can control it?
<Private_User> I was just reading about bioinformatics on the net
<Kilos> hard to find seeds today that can reproduce again
<Private_User> you know when I was in school I never knew about any of these fields
<liamT> Kilos: i'm not a plant person, but i suspect they can control it
<Golynx> G.M food can cause long term health issues , in same cases as exposure  to nuclear radiation
<Private_User> maybe I was stupid then or just not informed
<liamT> Kilos: buy heirloom seeds
<liamT> Golynx: There is not evidence for that. We've been eating GM foods for centuries.
<Kilos> oh liamT  are they still good to use
<Private_User> you mean decades liamT? or has it really been centuries?
<Golynx> liamT: studies is still going on for the long term effects of it
<liamT> Private_User: i would say centuries. The difference between now and centuries back is that back then it was selective breeding (a long arduous process), whereas today this can be finely controlled.
<Kilos> Maaz  google where to buy heirloom seeds
<Maaz> Kilos: "Heirloom Seeds | Baker Creek Heirloom Seed Co" http://www.rareseeds.com/ :: "Seed Savers Exchange - Organic, Heirloom Garden Seed Info & Store" http://www.seedsavers.org/ :: "10 Best Heirloom Seed Companies as Selected By Readers ..." http://www.treehugger.com/lawn-garden/10-best-seed-companies-selected-by-readers.html :: "HEIRLOOM SEEDS - over 1450
<Maaz> varieties of heirloom (non-hybrid ..." https://www.heirloomseeds.com/ :: "Heirloom Seeds and Pla…
<Kilos> ty liamT  
<Private_User> but you know studies can be manipulated to give you what ever results the people who benefit financially from what ever results they give you
<liamT> the difference between selective breeding and genetic engineering  is really a semantic argument, they are both genetically modified, one is just faster
<liamT> Private_User: absolutely
<Private_User> ah ok liamT that actually makes sense hey almost like GM food is just a quicker process of what would have been done manually before science
<liamT> the difference between the US and EU perspective is that is the US, someone else has to prove that it is damaging (safe unless proven otherwise), whereas in the EU, you must first prove that it is safe (not safe, unless proven otherwise)
<Golynx> today more and more chemicals are used in processing such manufacturing , adds to the health problems the future human populations will face
<liamT> Golynx: sure, so eat unprocessed foods, and wash what you eat
<Golynx> liamT: yeah , seems like that is all we can do.
<Private_User> but in the US people will find any reason to find something dangerous so they can just sue the manufactures producers for money, like the McDonalds case and also tobacco companies. When I heard about the Mcdonalds case it was funny to me cause we all know that if you eat too much junk food especially too much carbs and are not active you will get fat but then I realize its the US and people will do anything to make a quick bu
<Private_User> man I am really slow at typing hence the reason for my poor grammar did not even re-read that one
<liamT> ja, but I think it is better to err on the side of caution, especially when dealing with global food systems, or climate. Why wait until everyone is half dead, or the climate dramatically altered before saying, "hey, guess we should have stopped that"
<Private_User> Golynx: also grow you own "organic" garden. Nothing beats freshly cut vegetables straight from the garden into the pot
<liamT> Private_User: they taste better because they ripen in the garden, as opposed to store bought which are picked when unripe, and then put into ripening rooms with special gases and temperatures
<Private_User> yep we have a garden here and most of our vegetables are from there
<Private_User> but I do admit they have to be prepared well most people hate veggies cause they grew up eating veggies that were not prepared well
<Golynx> when you have  to feed 7 billion mouths , i guess there is no other way but G.M 
<Golynx> Private_User: what about the compost , have to make sure there is no dangerous chemicals in there
<Private_User> hmm... I never thought of that hey
<liamT> I'd be worried more about the bacteria in the compost that chemicals
<Kilos> make your own compost and get red wrigglers
<liamT> "than chemicals"
<Kilos> no need for fertilizers with them worms
<Golynx> i read somewhere we have more bacteria in our mouths than on a toilet seat lol
<Kilos> lol
<Golynx> Kilos: yeah worms and other kinds of friendly bugs likes eating the dangerous pests
<liamT> Golynx: we have more bacteria on us that we have human cells
<Golynx> liamT: sure , thats a no brainer ofcourse
<Golynx> a few trillion cells will never compare to quadrillions of bacteria :D
<Kilos> Golynx  you must read up on them red wrigglers. one can sell the produce from them too
<Kilos> i have 2 dustbins with them in and use on my strawberries and chillies and peppadews and so on
<Kilos> http://home.howstuffworks.com/vermicomposting1.htm
<Golynx> but i'm happy to see DNA changing/evolving to grow the brain and make other body parts less useful. Humans will for sure look like the Grey Alien type someday in a few 100k or million years :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i dont want to live that long to find out
<Private_User> lol hopefully Golynx is talking about his upstairs brain
<Kilos> haha
<Golynx> Private_User: lol 
<Golynx> we humans tend to keep on using the brain mostly , so the DNA will slowly evolve to give full evolution advantage to that part of the body
<Private_User> yeah I agree Kilos I do not wanna live that long or even till 100 nope I have seen how my grand dad was in the last few years of his life and I do not want that for me
<Golynx> sadly there will be no "lower brain" by then and we will have to clone babies in test tubes
<Private_User> :(
<Private_User> that would be boring Golynx
<Private_User> hehe
<Private_User> I would like to go back to cave man days, if you saw something you want you take it ;)
<Golynx> Private_User: thats great news for woman  lol 
<Private_User> LOL
<Golynx> no more child birth :D
<Golynx> lol , just klap over the head and drag to the cave 
<Private_User> HAHAHAHAHA, yeah
<liamT> signing off, have a good avie
<Private_User> cool cya liamT, I guess you will not be at meeting
<liamT> which meeting ?
<Private_User> hopefully I remember when its time, I missed the last 2
<Private_User> ubuntu-za meeting tonight
<Private_User> here on IRC
<liamT> time ?
<Private_User> Kilos: give liamTinfo on the meeting
<nlsthzn> uncle Kilos ... just installed hexchat and the sound works out of the box... 
<Kilos> oh sorry
<Private_User> at 20:30 I think liamT, Kilos can confirm
<Kilos> tonight here at 20,30\
<liamT> will try my best
<Kilos> im busy doing plumbing in between
<liamT> ciao
<Private_User> cheers liamT
<Private_User> hopefully you don't get any water on your PC there Kilos... hehe
<Kilos> lol no man its in my sisters bathroom
<Private_User> ah ok so its away from your PC
<Kilos> yeah far away
<magespawn> see you at the meeting, later all
<Private_User> that was my alter ego buwahahaha
<Kilos> twit
<Kilos> nuvolari  ping
<Kilos> hi psydroid  
<Golynx> hey psydroid
<psydroid> hi Kilos 
<psydroid> hi Golynx 
<psydroid> I've been a bit busy lately
<psydroid> but now it's ok
<psydroid> I got tests yesterday and today and did well on them, so tomorrow I can start working
<psydroid> on first-level support, but that's just for 2-3 weeks maximum
<kbmonkey> hi hi
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey  
<Kilos> did you brin nuvolari  with you
<Kilos> bring
<kbmonkey> no I have not seen him hey Kilos 
<kbmonkey> just popping in to say Ill be here tonight
<Kilos> ai!
<kbmonkey> Im going for some food now
<kbmonkey> got the agenda open here...
<kbmonkey> it was hot and windy today Kilos 
<Kilos> i just mailed the list. i totally forgot this month
<Kilos> getting colder here. expecting 13°c here tonight
<Kilos> hi Wraz  captine  
<captine> hi there Kilos 
<Wraz> :)
<Golynx> colder here Kilos, raining too
<Golynx> hey captine
<Golynx> hi Wraz
<captine> hey Golynx 
<Kilos> hi amanica  
<Kilos> long time no see
<Golynx> hey amanica1
<Kilos> whew bad connection ther
<amanica> hi Kilos, Golynx;  had to convince Quassel a little to start working again. it must be rusty from disuse
<charl> good evening
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: Okay :-)
<Golynx> amanica: np
<Golynx> hi charl
<charl> hi Golynx 
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> hi charl  
<Kilos> hi superfly  
<charl> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> evening liamT  
<Kilos> i looked at http://www.organicseed.co.za/
<Kilos> ty for the push in the right direction
<Golynx> wb liamT
<liamT> evening all
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn  hows neelsie?
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday  
<maiatoday> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hows our girl?
<maiatoday> I'll try to make it for 20:30 might be distracted, dinner guests
<maiatoday> I am well and you?
<Kilos> im well ty maiatoday  
<Kilos> hi smile  
<Golynx> hi maiatoday
<Golynx> hey smile
<smile> hi! :)
<smile> hi, Golynx :)
<charl> hi smile 
<charl> hi maiatoday 
<smile> hi all :)
<Kilos> inetpro  coowweee
<Kilos> whew liamT  you got a genetically modified internet connection there
 * inetpro joins #ubuntu-za for some meeting event
<Kilos> wrong dna mod though
<Kilos> hehe hi inetpro  
<liamT> i do, my router or isp is incompatible
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> oh and hi Kilos
<Kilos> ha as a secong thought
<Kilos> second
<kbmonkey> hello hello.
<Kilos> my monkey you well?
<Golynx> hi chairman
<Golynx> and vice chairman
<Kilos> nuvolari  ping
<kbmonkey> fine fine Kilos - eating an avo.
<kbmonkey> is nuvolari around?
<Kilos> nope
<kbmonkey> bananas
<Golynx> vice chairman is here :)
<Golynx> vice chairman aka kbmonkey sorry
<Kilos> where
<Kilos> him and nuvolari   swop places
<kbmonkey> ya ya :)
<Golynx> oh
<Kilos> he is young kbmonkey  forgive him
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> Kilos: did he say he would not make it?
<Golynx> you cant forgive overtime :-/
<Kilos> still got some windows genes floating aroung there
<Kilos> i havent heard from him at all inetpro  
<Kilos> hi Vince-0  
<Kilos> we better get going
<Golynx> Vince-0/
<kbmonkey> yes Kilos I think we should get going. andiamo!
<Kilos> have you got permissions yet
<Vince-0> hi
<kbmonkey> Maaz, start meeting about Monthly Ubuntu-ZA IRC meet
 * Maaz gets out his memo-pad and cracks his knuckles
<superfly> Maaz: I am Raoul Snyman
<Maaz> superfly: Sure
<Kilos> hi superfly  
 * superfly bows out of the meeting now, he has housework to do
<kbmonkey> Maaz, I am Wesley Werner
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Sure
<Kilos> Maaz  I am Miles Sharpe
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay
<inetpro> Maaz: I am Gustav H Meyer
<Kilos> ty for popping in superfly  
<Maaz> inetpro: Done
<captine> Maaz I am Bradley Putzier
<Maaz> captine: Alrighty
<kbmonkey> Maaz, topic Welcoming and Introduction
<Maaz> Current Topic: Welcoming and Introduction
<kbmonkey> Hello everyone and welcome to the Ubuntu ZA IRC meet!
<Golynx> Maaz I am Jarryd Lynx
<Maaz> Golynx: Yessir
<Kilos> wb georgl  
<kbmonkey> you may tell our minute taker Maaz who you are
<Vince-0> Maaz I am Vincent Swart
<Maaz> Vince-0: Okay
<Vince-0> kbmonkey: Sup
<kbmonkey> hey hey Vince-0 !
<liamT> Maaz: Liam Thompson
<Maaz> liamT: What?
<amanica> Maaz, I am Marius Kruger
<Maaz> amanica: Alrighty
<kbmonkey> The agenda for today's meet can be seen at http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-za/743/detail/
<inetpro> liamT: Maaz: I am ...
<liamT> Maaz I am Liam Thompson
<Maaz> liamT: Done
<kbmonkey> That's it :)
<georgl> hi hi
<kbmonkey> Anyone else is free to tell Maaz their name throughout the meet too
<kbmonkey> hello georgl 
<georgl> hi
<kbmonkey> so let's get going!
<charl> Maaz: i am Charl van Niekerk
<Maaz> charl: Okay
<kbmonkey> Maaz, topic Review previous minutes
<Maaz> Current Topic: Review previous minutes
<kbmonkey> oh by the way nice to see everyone again!
<Kilos> hi Private_User  sign in with maaz please
<Kilos> yeah kbmonkey  we just kinda min
<kbmonkey> So the minutes from the last meet can be seen at http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2014-02-25-18-32-23.txt
<captine> am checking them now
<kbmonkey> We agreed that mandatory nick registrations would not be needed.
<Kilos> hmm...
<maiatoday> Maaz: I am Maia Grotepass
<Maaz> maiatoday: Yessir
<Kilos> ai! maaz maiatoday  be a lady
<Kilos> stupid bot
<kbmonkey> Also, the 15th was hardware freedom day. Did anybody do anything special that day?
<Kilos> i think thats when i got a telkom modem
<captine> didnt know it was that day... Owning a mac probably excludes me from celebrating... ;)
<kbmonkey> heh captine :P
<Kilos> hehe
<captine> Speaking of hardware freedom, are there any vendors selling linux hardware like system76 in the US?
<captine> Anyone know?
<captine> might be off topic.  sorry
<kbmonkey> captine, there was a thread about this on the mailing list, I recall some sites were mentioned...
<Kilos> linux hardware?
<liamT> no idea sorry
<amanica> also didn't know about hw freedom day, it is AFAIK arduino day this saturday
<captine> Kilos, yip.  i.e. hardware put together to ensure compatibility with linux from bios to wifi to graphics
<Kilos> wow that sounds cool
<kbmonkey> Kilos, buying a pc or laptop with Linux out of the box
<Golynx> hardware freedom day ? nope never heard of it
<captine> I contacted www.system76.com to find out about resellers in SA etc, but they dont have plans to expand to our little country just yet
<Kilos> in za we force whatever hardware we have to accept linux
<Golynx> i'm sure the guys at ##hardware threw a big party lol
<captine> Kilos, lol.  agree
<Golynx> yeah Kilos
<liamT> it at least teaches you
<Kilos> yeah but can be tiring at times
<kbmonkey> ah, here we go. captine you can try this thread: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-za/2013-January/010130.html
<captine> for sure
<Kilos> hi BothWays-Saucy  
<Kilos> bot time again
<Maaz> Kilos: Huh?
<Kilos> ai!
<kbmonkey> Kilos, do you know what admin or announcements nuvolari had in mind?
<BothWays-Saucy> hi .. just got the message ,... thru google .. Aloha from the IOM .. good luck guys !
<kbmonkey> if not I will skip to Events topic
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za BothWays-Saucy  
<kbmonkey> yes welcome BothWays-Saucy 
<Golynx>  hiBothWays-Saucy
<captine> kbmonkey, thanks.  zareason and system76 are not shipping to SA..
<captine> unfortunately
<BothWays-Saucy> ok .. I will sit back for a while .. good luck for 14.04 
<Kilos> ty BothWays-Saucy  
<captine> kbmonkey, not sure the market is big enough here, esp with government not encouraging opensource software (from what I understand)
<Kilos> BothWays-Saucy  where is IOM
<Kilos> nope kbmonkey  sorry thats a mont ago you know
<Kilos> month
<kbmonkey> ah sorry about that captine. I was hoping that thread would lead to at least one site.
<kbmonkey> Maaz, topic Events
<Golynx> Aloha is Hawaian
<Maaz> Current Topic: Events
<BothWays-Saucy> google : #manx
<kbmonkey> So upcoming, http://www.softwarefreedomday.org/ on the 20th September
<amanica> eish so soon again, totally burned out on the last one..
<kbmonkey> I'm going ahead and adding a reminder for this so long
<Kilos> september is far still man
<kbmonkey> Maaz, idea SFD 20 Sep http://www.softwarefreedomday.org/
<Maaz> Idea recorded: SFD 20 Sep http://www.softwarefreedomday.org/
<kbmonkey> ey Kilos us old folks don't have such good memories anymore ;)
<Kilos> hahaha
<inetpro> kbmonkey: Trusty Tahr (Ubuntu 14.04 LTS), scheduled for release on 17 April 2014
<kbmonkey> I wont ask to set up meeting plans this early, but check out the site!
<Kilos> did you read the minutes
<Kilos> he musta logged something
<amanica> any plans for release parties this time round? :)
<BothWays-Saucy> +1
<kbmonkey> this is before the next irc meet!
<Kilos> ask maiatoday  she is good at planning things
<kbmonkey> I think Durban can have a celebratory party at our usual Gloria Jeans coffee shoppe
<captine> SFD... looks good.
<maiatoday> I don't know of any
<maiatoday> I am away until 14 april
<kbmonkey> I will try take lead on this with william and Vince-0 
<captine> anyone here from Jhb area?
<maiatoday> I did put the order in for the DVDs
<Kilos> wow maiatoday  busy bee hey
<kbmonkey> ah great thank you so much maiatoday :)
<maiatoday> So hopefully we won't have any customs problems
<captine> maiatoday, where do you order? from ubuntu direct?
<maiatoday> Only the team contact of approved locos can request the dvds
<maiatoday> so I got an email and then put the request in on the website
<liamT> captine: i'm in jhb
<Golynx> DVD's ? where how is this possible ?
<kbmonkey> yes, and then maia distributes them from there to us
<maiatoday> once the box gets here I'll make up some parcels
<maiatoday> before then I'll send out a mail and find out who is willing to distribute in the area
<amanica> captine: I'm from Roodepoort; had a dismal release part for 13.04 I think we should do one in PTA again..
<maiatoday> I'll do this on the mailing list again unless people want to do the comms elsewhere
<amanica> (was in randburg)
<kbmonkey> maiatoday, yes please email. I be willing to sponsor some cash if need be.
<captine> liamT, amanica I am in Boskruin (randburg)
<maiatoday> ok cool lets talk about it once the box gets here
<Golynx> maiatoday: okay so that how it works now , thanks
<kbmonkey> right
<kbmonkey> Maaz, idea Waiting for Ubuntu 14.04 DVD's before discussing distribution
<Maaz> Idea recorded: Waiting for Ubuntu 14.04 DVD's before discussing distribution
<captine> maiatoday, awesome.  
<captine> would love a dvd.
<inetpro> maiatoday: how many did you order?
<maiatoday> we usually have about 20 people on the list. I just divvy up the dvds.
<maiatoday> you can't choose, the numbers are fixed
<Kilos> wb magespawn  
<inetpro> ok
<maiatoday> something like 25 server 125 desktop 
<maiatoday> can't remember exactly
<kbmonkey> I'm generally happy to part with the DVD once I made an ISO copy of it
<captine> sounds good
<kbmonkey> I'd rather let someone else grab it to get excited ;)
<captine> amanica, I struggle to get out with a little dude having recently been born, but would be keen for a release party.  never been to one.
<magespawn> Are we meeting?
<maiatoday> do the idea is that if people need a dvd they can contact someone closer to them to get one
<kbmonkey> it makes for great excitement, to hold a physical printed disc
<captine> kbmonkey, for sure
<Kilos> yes magespawn  login
<amanica> captine: yeah we should do one. will pretoria be ok for you?
<kbmonkey> Maaz, topic
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Huh?
<Kilos> i think well need to get contact peeps in each area again maiatoday  the last lot have faded
<maiatoday> Yeah I always refresh the list before I send, otherwise it is just a waste of postage
<captine> amanica, will try make a plan.  just dread the e-tolls... avoided them thus far
<amanica> captine: yeah, me too :(
<Kilos> whats happening kbmonkey  ?
<captine> liamT, would you be good with PTA?
<kbmonkey> hello magespawn. We are on Events, just discussed SFD and upcoming 14.04 DVD's
<kbmonkey> Kilos, I thought Maaz would echo the current topic, oh well
<Kilos> h
<Kilos> ah too
<kbmonkey> kekeke
<liamT> captine: sorry when ?
<Kilos> i want to enquire about something but dunno when
<kbmonkey> liamT, captine, if you are on the ubuntu-za mailing list, its good to plan event details there.
<kbmonkey> as more peeps are on the list than here in irc
<captine> kbmonkey, thnx. will do
<kbmonkey> oh dear, we spammed mage :p
<captine> liamT, no idea on timing.  will take kbmonkey advice and turn to the mailing list :)
<Kilos> you can chat here captine  after the meet
<Kilos> 20 mins more only
<kbmonkey> by all means decide here if you like! just mail the list, you may find others keen too :)
<Kilos> then what you decide you put on the list and invite others
<captine> ah
<kbmonkey> Maaz, agreed 14.04 release parties planning via mailing list
<Maaz> Agreed: 14.04 release parties planning via mailing list
<captine> back onto the dvd's.  who would the contact be in Jhb area?  Or is that still to be finalized?
<Golynx> Kilos: its probably safe to enquire now
<kbmonkey> captine, maiatoday will email the list when we have the DVD's, and we will build a list from there for whoever wants
<kbmonkey> go ahead Kilos 
<kbmonkey> unless you want to wait for next topic, misc
<captine> kbmonkey, thanks for clarification.  am with the program now... :)
<kbmonkey> cool captine :]
<Kilos> i was hoping someone would come up with a good idea on what we can do about the fly's goodie couplaq meets back
<Kilos> i forget the word now
<maiatoday> ok I tell you what, I'll start the poll for the dvd contacts before I go. It always takes some time to collect all the addresses.
<Kilos> remember that thing about the internet in za inetpro  
 * kbmonkey prizes maia with a banana
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> survey
<kbmonkey> Right, we got the SFD and the release parties down
<Kilos> kbmonkey  were you here for the survey?
<inetpro> Kilos: I'll pass on that for now... nothing I can think of to do
<kbmonkey> That is all the events I can figure at this time...
<captine> i was lost with fly's goodie couplaq....
<kbmonkey> vote to move topic?
<inetpro> kbmonkey: +1
<captine> kbmonkey, +1
<kbmonkey> seconded, motion carried. lol
<kbmonkey> Maaz, topic Miscellaneous
<Maaz> Current Topic: Miscellaneous
<kbmonkey> by the way anybody can shout at me if I go too fast.
<kbmonkey> Kilos, I am a bit confused about what you were asking just now...
<captine> for Miscellaneous, I would like to ask if anyone has a listing or reference etc for companies in SA using open source software for running their businesses.  e.g. my IT department only has eyes for MS products and believe it is the only supportable software stack etc.
<Kilos> the fly did a survey here about our local internet and if we were happy with it
<captine> would be nice to have a reference page etc somewhere
<maiatoday> ok I just sent a mail to the list so I'll start collecting the addresses. Hopefully we won't have post office strikes
<maiatoday> thanks for the banana kbmonkey
<Kilos> there were some complaints and if you watch the net then something should be done about it
<Kilos> thats what i wanna know from the clever peeps
<Kilos> what can we do
<kbmonkey> oh really? that sounds interesting Kilos, I'd like to do that survey
<Golynx> Kilos i remember that , yeah i wasn't sure why the fly did it 
<Kilos> i just want an idea what each of us can do to rev the powers that be to improve the net
<kbmonkey> captine, I don't know of any such companies. Vince-0 might actually point out some that use OSS
<liamT> captine: i don't know of any list. 
<inetpro> kbmonkey: topic was "The current state of Internet in South Africa" in our meeting in January http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-za/716/detail/
<Vince-0> clug wiki has a list,
<Vince-0> lsd, obsidian, synaq
<Vince-0> most companies use free software without knowing it
<Golynx> MTN and Vodacom sueing ICASA is not good news for local internet in the near future i think
<kbmonkey> ah thanks inetpro !
<captine>  thnx Vince-0 .  will check clug out
<captine> Golynx, agree.  
<amanica> captine: and I think there are a lot of companies that mix and match as needed..
<amanica> captine: it depends a lot on the experience of the sysadmins, if they are used to something they tend to stick with it..
<captine> lots is not good.  local loop unbundling not happening is apparently bad from what  I have read.  Also, the poor upload to download ratio on ADSL is, in my view, a killer for small businesses.  Slow at reaching your customers is a bad thing
<captine> amanica, thanks.  our company has no sys admins.  all  being outsourced so going with windows providers... only small group of support staff in hous
<captine> house
<kbmonkey> captine, years ago FNB switched to Linux clients, not sure if that is still the case
<kbmonkey> see http://tectonic.co.za/?p=1562 
<kbmonkey> Right, before we get too off course...
<captine> on the internet topic, I am not sure how we get away from the wireless craziness.  the lack of cable investment and available fibre to the home coupled with the quick rollout for 3g and push to LTE makes cable less likely to be a dominant connectivity means... cable is certainly my prefered connectivity
<captine> thanks kb monkey.  i did see ubuntu on fnb machines in East London when visiting the bank there last year
<kbmonkey> captine, that is interesting because the past 2 years I avoid cables simply to not deal with telkom :P
<captine> kbmonkey, I hear you
<kbmonkey> and with the last 3 weeks of dsl line downage in kzn I am glad I don't
<captine> but to use 200gb a month on wireless is not viable for me
<Golynx> Many businesses still use winXp 
<Golynx> captine , agree
<kbmonkey> we're coming up to the end of our meet
<captine> speaking of win xp, anyone read about the banks in UK etc paying microsoft a killing to support XP for longer, as their ATM's all run it...
<captine> lol
<amanica> outch
<kbmonkey> let us elect next chair and close it off, then we can continue the rants :D
<captine> kbmonkey, must admit, my ADSL experiences have been very good
<inetpro> kbmonkey: +1
<captine> just wish I didnt need to pay the phone line rental
<Golynx> Kilos lol 
<captine> kbmonkey, +1
<kbmonkey> Maaz, topic Elect chair for next meeting
<Maaz> Current Topic: Elect chair for next meeting
<Kilos> kbmonkey  the job is yours
<kbmonkey> the next meeting is... um .. (checks calcurse)
<captine> kilos, you beat me to it
<inetpro> +1
<Golynx> kbmonkey: +1
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> and
<Kilos> you must fight with nuvo for not being here or asking for timeout
<kbmonkey> the last tuesday right? or the 4th tuesday?
<inetpro> kbmonkey: 4th Tuesday
<kbmonkey> because april has 5 tuesdays
<kbmonkey> ah thanks inet!
<kbmonkey> Maaz, agreed kbmonkey to chair the meeting on 22 April 2014
<Maaz> Agreed: kbmonkey to chair the meeting on 22 April 2014
<kbmonkey> hah Kilos !
<kbmonkey> he probably got stuck at work. You know how us developers get abused ;)
<Kilos> hehe jou beurt is jou beurt
<Kilos> he knows how to let us know
<kbmonkey> Maaz, topic Closing words
<Maaz> Current Topic: Closing words
<maiatoday> thanks kbmonkey
<kbmonkey> Thanks all for joining! It was great to have your input
<Kilos> ty kbmonkey  well run meet
<Kilos> not enough coffee
<kbmonkey> Feel free to stay and rant on, maaz will now don their barissta hat and serve fresh coffee
<captine> thanks kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> Maaz, end meeting
<Maaz> Meeting Ended
<Maaz> Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2014-03-25-18-33-36.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2014-03-25-18-33-36.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2014-03-25-18-33-36.html
<kbmonkey> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> nice seeing you here maiatoday  ty
<charl> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> charl: Yessir
<maiatoday> ty Kilos
<inetpro> thanks kbmonkey
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Yessir
<Kilos> charl is your nick registered?
<charl> Kilos: no
<Kilos> ah
<kbmonkey> welcome inetpro Kilos charl maiatoday captine Private_User magespawn Golynx !
<Kilos> thats why you were against it so vehemently
 * kbmonkey makes next agenda page before coffee arrives
<kbmonkey> houston, we have a problem
<inetpro> kbmonkey: sup?
<charl> Kilos: nickname registration is against the original design of irc and against the decentralised model of irc
<kbmonkey> I can't create meeting pages anymore, "You are not a member of any LoCo Teams."
<charl> Kilos: freenode is also the only network i use regularly which allows nickname registration
<inetpro> eish!
<Kilos> oh my kbmonkey  
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for kbmonkey, charl and Kilos!
<maiatoday> are you still a member of the team on launchpad. kbmonkey
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: Okay :-)
<Kilos> maiatoday  danke
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> Maaz  danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<captine> so kbmonkey you use 3g for connectivity?
<Trixar_za> charl: It's not really against the original intention
<Trixar_za> Actually, CTCP and actions themselves weren't in the original design either
<Trixar_za> Nor was DCC for that matter
<charl> the difference being that dcc and ctcp are not in contradiction to the original design
<kbmonkey> captine, yes. at this moment it is more like 2g.
<Kilos> kbmonkey  get a telkom 3.75g modem
<Kilos> they fly
<kbmonkey> maiatoday, you are right - I am not on any team on Launchpad anymore
<inetpro> kbmonkey: how about renewing your membership on launchpad?
<Kilos> takes a while to get nm to see it but once switched they rock
<kbmonkey> I can't seem to find where teams are listed on launchpad :P
<inetpro> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-za
<Trixar_za> charl: Well, it's not mentioned at all in any of the RFCs, but a few features used by current IRCds aren't mentioned either. It's a gray area. It's actually ironic that some IRC indexers are against Meta-Networks, but that was one of IRC creator's later vision for IRC :P
<kbmonkey> That was very helpful, thanks inetpro - joined!
<charl> Trixar_za: i saw a very nice piece on it the other day but unfortunately i can't find it now
<charl> Trixar_za: if i find it again i'll send you the url - but as with all things in life, it's subjective
<inetpro> kbmonkey: yw
<Trixar_za> True - I once read a very good essay on why case insensitivity in programming is a good idea. Ultimately it's down to your tastes :P
<Trixar_za> Doesn't matter so much for me - I have a pretty unique nickname
<kbmonkey> let us type in morse then case won't be an issue XD
<Kilos> inetpro  how do we get maaz to say how lame a nick is
<kbmonkey> Maaz, morse Hello World
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Encodes as .... . .-.. .-.. ---   .-- --- .-. .-.. -..
<inetpro> Kilos: nickometer?
<Kilos> danke
<Kilos> Maaz  nickometer Trixar_za
<Maaz> Kilos: Trixar_za is 14.4% lame
<Kilos> hehe
<Trixar_za> Maaz nickometer Kilos
<Maaz> Trixar_za: Kilos is 0.0% lame
<Trixar_za> lol
<Trixar_za> You so modified that
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i figured it out
<Kilos> he dont like other characters in nicks
<Kilos> Maaz  nickometer Kilos-
<Maaz> Kilos: Kilos- is 0.0% lame
<Golynx> nice toy
<Kilos> oh my
<kbmonkey> Neo, is that you...?
<Golynx> Maaz nickometer Golynx
<Maaz> Golynx: Golynx is 0.0% lame
<Golynx> :-/ 
<Golynx> who made this i want my money back
<kbmonkey> Maaz, nickometer kbmonkey
<Maaz> kbmonkey: kbmonkey is 0.0% lame
<Kilos> 0% is good man
<kbmonkey> Maaz, nickometer 1337_h4ck3r
<Maaz> kbmonkey: 1337_h4ck3r is 99.8% lame
<kbmonkey> LOL
<Golynx> oh lol
<kbmonkey> and of course....
<Kilos> did you close the meet kbmonkey  ?
<kbmonkey> Maaz, flame Gill Bates
<Maaz> Gill Bates, thou headless, tardy-gaited bladder
<kbmonkey> Kilos, yes the meet is closed
<kbmonkey> the minutes can be seen at http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2014-03-25-18-33-36.txt
<kbmonkey> ended @21:37
<charl> good evening all
<kbmonkey> well, the loco site tells me I am a member ot the za team already, but still says I am not apart of a team when creating a new meeting
<kbmonkey> I will try again later
<Kilos> oh my
<kbmonkey> but now, I must go make some tea and stretch my back. 
<kbmonkey> maybe move the laptop to a table, this is uncomfortable
<Kilos> hehe
<liamT> ciao peeps
<Kilos> cheers liamT  
<Kilos> ty for attending
<Kilos> methinks its bedtime for ballies
<Kilos> night all, sleep tight
<kbmonkey> I'll bookmark the minutes and try again tomorrow]
<Kilos> ok kbmonkey  
<kbmonkey> gn Kilos thank meneer!
<Kilos> its in your hands
<Kilos> dont be a starnger hey
<Kilos> stranger
<kbmonkey> nope!
<Kilos> sleep tight laddy
<kbmonkey> got to sort out some stuff for the move saturday, have a good night all
<Vince-0> nite!
<BothWays-Saucy> sorry I missed you guys , today .. the time flew by . http://forums.xkcd.com/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=18520&sid=b774c9aedeb2e95bfc6ba7d2ea4bfe73
<Private_User> hey Kilos, kbmonkey, sorry I missed the meeting again this time it was my fault went to lay down for a bit, rest my eyes ;) but instead fell of to sleep and only woke up like an hour or 2 ago
#ubuntu-za 2014-03-26
<bduk1> More almal
<Kilos> hi jabberwocky93  Spekko  et al
<Spekko> Morning Kilos
<jabberwocky93> hi Kilos
<Kilos> morning not_found  
<not_found> morning
<not_found> was in bed by 8 so missed the meeting, sorry
<Kilos> np not_found  
<Kilos> hi sakhi  
<sakhi> Morning Kilos 
<sakhi> Morning #ubuntu-za
<Kilos> hi Vince-0  
<Vince-0> Hi Kilos the ever quick
<Kilos> hehe
 * Vince-0 has Metallica - Ronnie Rising Medley blocking out the noise
<Kilos> hi liamT  
<liamT> hihi
<Kilos-> sorry
<Kilos-> hi superfly  
<inetpro> eish
<inetpro> Happy Document Freedom Day!!
<inetpro> we forgot to mention last night that it's document freedom day today
<Vince-0> yar
<Kilos-> ai!
<jabberwocky93> facebook bought oculus rift :'(
<Kilos-> hi amanica  
<Kilos-> facebook is too big and powerful now
<Kilos-> they at the stage where they can walk on others or buy them out
<amanica> hi Kilos, trying to find my joburg buddies from last night :)
<Kilos-> i forget who they were amanica
<Kilos-> leave them messages with maaz and arange a time to meet here
<Kilos-> you know how to do that?
<Kilos-> oh liamt was one
<Kilos-> he was here earlier
<amanica> ah thanks, no I don't know how to do that. I was looking for captine.
<amanica> I suppose I can leave my e-mail address
<amanica> I'd like to throw some dates and venues around for a release party..
<Vince-0> partaay
<Vince-0> works done, im out!
<Kilos-> amanica  you type maaz tell nick and your message
<Kilos-> you might need to say nick on freenode then the message
<Kilos-> arent you on our mailing list?
<amanica> I'm on the mailinglist, but just bouncing some dates and venues around with prospective co-organizers solong
<amanica> thx Kilos
<amanica> maaz tell captine I'm thinking of doing an Ubuntu release party braai again in Randburg 26 Apr or 3 May. e-mail me if you have preferences and maybe wanna help organise. amanic@gmail.com
<Maaz> amanica: Okay, I'll tell captine on freenode
<amanica> thx Kilos, cya
<Kilos-> Maaz  coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos-!
<Kilos-> Maaz  ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos-
 * Kilos sips his cyber coffee on his lonesome
<Kilos> hi Private_User  
<Private_User> Good evening people
<Private_User> Hi Kilos
<Kilos> i go eat
<Kilos> wbb
<Private_User> hello honey_nut_loops
<Kilos> honey_nut_loops  wassup davey?
<honey_nut_loops> Kilos: :oD
<Kilos> hehe
<drussell> Kilos: how's tricks? :o)
<drussell> Private_User: hiya
<Kilos> go9od ty and there?
<Kilos> good as well
<drussell> Kilos: getting everything ready for 14.04 release, so yeah, very busy but good!
<Kilos> fingers getting too fat
<Kilos> lekker
<Kilos> im looking forward to it in 2 flavours
<Kilos> hi charl  
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<charl> Maaz: how's it going
<Maaz> charl: *blink*
<charl> he doesn't have much to say today
<charl> Kilos: how's it going with you then
<Private_User> my connectivity seems to be starting up its nonsense again
<charl> hi Private_User 
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<Kilos> aw no man Private_User  
<charl> Kilos: i'm good
<Private_User> hi charl
<Kilos> rev cellc
<Kilos> mail their ceo and make a serious complaint
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> Maaz: thanks 
<Maaz> charl: Okay :-)
<nuvolari> oh hi :)
<charl> hi nuvolari 
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn  
<nlsthzn> alo uncle Kilos 
<kbmonkey> hi hi
<kbmonkey> I still cannot add a loco meeting. whoops.
<kbmonkey> would someone need to approve me since I joined?
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey  
<kbmonkey> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> how does one do that kbmonkey  
<Kilos> in launchpad you mean
<Kilos> oh 
<Kilos> fight the pro
<Kilos> inetpro  fix it
<kbmonkey> ya on loco.ubuntu.com
<Kilos> you sure you at the right place kbmonkey  
<Kilos> give me the whole link lemme see
<Kilos> doesnt maia or one of our locals need to approve you
<kbmonkey> I think so
<Kilos> the fly maybe
<kbmonkey> loco.ubuntu.com
<Kilos> man thats no a whole link
<Kilos> not
<kbmonkey> I log in and under meetings I click Add
<kbmonkey> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/
<Kilos> ive never done anything there but ill go see
<kbmonkey> ah you don't have to Kilos xD
<Kilos> we not even there
<Kilos> i know i dont have to, but wanted to see what was happening
<Kilos> thats how i learn
<kbmonkey> Right-o
<kbmonkey> logs in with launchpad acccount
<kbmonkey> they use the same 
<kbmonkey> then on that page click the "Add team meeting" link
<Kilos> does it let you login?
<kbmonkey> yes
<Kilos> and then?
<kbmonkey> go to the meetings page (link) and click "Add Team Meeting"
<kbmonkey> it says You are not a member of any LoCo Teams.
<kbmonkey> but then I go to the za page https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-za and click JOIN to join the team, and it says I am already on the team
<kbmonkey> lol
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ping the pro
<Kilos> he near bedtime
<Kilos> i hate going to those places they always dont recognise my password
<Kilos> everytime reset to same passwd before i can get anywhere
<inetpro> ai!
<kbmonkey> no Kilos let the people sleep man, lol
<Kilos> inetpro  naand help apie toe
<inetpro> kbmonkey: send a mail to ubuntu-za-owner@lists.ubuntu.com
<kbmonkey> hi inetpro. okay, does the subject need to be anything like "subscribe"?
<inetpro> no, this will most likely go to maia the bee
<kbmonkey> or is this a support email and I should explain my issue?
<kbmonkey> ah, gotcha :)
<Symmetria> yay! my mirror server finally cleared customs!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Symmetria> its taken WEEKS
<inetpro> Symmetria: only now?
<kbmonkey> wow
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> good evening everyone
<inetpro> kbmonkey: are you sure there was no email that came back to you needing a verification response?
<Kilos> then my reset passwd mail goes in the spam box at google and i go there and see the personal info page and dunno where to find my mail box
 * Kilos cries
<Kilos> google has messed up everything for normal peeps
<inetpro> no
<Kilos> no what?
 * inetpro will back google on this one
<inetpro> gmail is a service they do very well
<Kilos> why isnt my inbox and stuff there
<Kilos> why the info page
<inetpro> I don't have a clue what you're on about
<kbmonkey> inetpro, no email, also nothing in spam.
<kbmonkey> I do see Kilos emails was in spam, huh.
<Kilos> info security language data tools and help options
<Kilos> no inbox outbox spam junk etc
<kbmonkey> what's wrong Kilos ?
<Kilos> i dunno how to get to my mail up there
<Kilos> and the reset password mail dont come so must be in spam
 * Symmetria sets up plex all over again
<Symmetria> this is gonna take ages
<Kilos> ubuntu site says look in spam if mail dont arrive in a few minutes
<Kilos> fix it Symmetria  
<kbmonkey> spam spam spam spam spam
<kbmonkey> Monty Python*
<Kilos> lots of ubuntu list mail go to spam
<Symmetria> lol my plex server has 50 terabytes of crap linked into it, it takes *FOREVER* to match and index it all
<Kilos> now i cant even get to my spam box
<kbmonkey> how so Kilos ?
<kbmonkey> mail client or web interface?
<Kilos> http://accounts.google.com/
<kbmonkey> I use m.gmail.com, the light version
<kbmonkey> top-right change Inbox to Spam
<kbmonkey> top-left
<Kilos> yay i found a link that works
<inetpro> Kilos: if you find lot's of valid mails going to spam you should visit the spam folder often and mark it as "not spam"
<Kilos> and its not in my spam box
<Kilos> i did 2 weeks ago
<inetpro> ai! You keep turning around in circles if you talk like that
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i didnt bookmark it so had to find the correect link from maaz's info to get there
<Kilos> now its bookmarked
 * inetpro shall keep quiet in future
<Kilos> no sya your bit
<Kilos> say
<kbmonkey> adding addresses to you contacts list should keep them out of spam too :)
<inetpro> Kilos: you end up confusing everyone including yourself
<Kilos> hahahaha
<Kilos> nee man
<Kilos> so if the password reset aint in spam either then they didnt send it to me
<Kilos> now i go the ubuntuone support option
<inetpro> a bad carpenter always blames his tools
<Kilos> google isnt my tools you know how i feel about google
<Kilos> my tools work
<inetpro> then stop using gmail
<Kilos> first time without support
<kbmonkey> maybe the email got lost in the series of tubes
<inetpro> ok ok, sorry oom... that was maybe a bit far out again
<inetpro> Kilos: what is the problem?
<kbmonkey> ubuntu one not sending the password recovery email I'm guessing?
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> sometimes patience is needed with some of these cloud systems
<inetpro> golden rule is, never forget your passwords
<inetpro> in fact, don't even try to remember them
<inetpro> use something like KDE Wallet, PeePass2, or any of the many other password managers 
<Kilos> my password is the same and had to reset it when i last went to ubuntu stuff
<inetpro> s/PeePass2/KeePass2/
<inetpro> don't use the same password for any other system
<kbmonkey> sorry Kilos, passwords are annoying things to remember aren't they
<Kilos> no mine is the same for everything
<Kilos> but its a strong one
<kbmonkey> every one of mine difffers. variety is the headache of life.
<Kilos> best is mail maia. i bet she answers you within 30 mins
<kbmonkey> I emailed the team as the pro recommended, thanks :)
<Kilos> maiais the owner
<kbmonkey> I have a forumula though, applied to a site I can recreate any password from memory.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i dont see weenie there in latest members
<Kilos> inetpro  you must go sleep now
<kbmonkey> lol Kilos 
<inetpro> hmm... 
<kbmonkey> I'm also off to bed, need some rest tonight
<Kilos> ok kbmonkey   and tomorrow mail maia
 * inetpro sounds tired?
<Kilos> sleep tight
<inetpro> good night kbmonkey
<Kilos> you are tired inetpro  and grumpy again
<inetpro> that's just me, sorry oom
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> im used to it already
<kbmonkey> we try again tomorrow :)
<Kilos> been a few years
<Kilos> night my monkey
<Kilos> kip lekker
<inetpro> but you're right, it's been a long day
<kbmonkey> thanks & sweet dreams to all
<inetpro> lekker slaap
<Kilos> more is nog n dag
<Kilos> the modern way is dont do today what you can put off till tomorrow
<kbmonkey> dis alles een lang dag met sononder en sonop ingemeng ;)
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> procrastinators, unite! tomorrow.
<Kilos> i go sleep too
<Kilos> night everyone. sleep lekker
<kbmonkey> nite nite
<Kilos> i even looked at fb tonight
<kbmonkey> frame buffers?
<Kilos> the book man
<Kilos> with hundreds of wanna be friends and do you know so and sos
<kbmonkey> sorry, afraid I don't know
<Kilos> facebook man
<Kilos> go sleep. you too tired
#ubuntu-za 2014-03-27
<Spekko> Maaz: Coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Spekko!
<Squirm> morning
<Trixar_za> Morning Squirm
<Trixar_za> Anybody know Peppermint? :P
<Squirm> hey Trixar_za 
<Squirm> Trixar_za: you could probably by something Peppermint flavoured in the shop
<Squirm> they should be open by now
<Trixar_za> lol
<Trixar_za> I meant the Linux distribution - it's somewhat based on Mint, but smaller
<Trixar_za> hence the name
<Trixar_za> My bad, it's based on Lubuntu :P
<Trixar_za> Peppermint OS was initially conceived at the Black Rose Pub in Hendersonville, NC (North Carolina), USA during a night of drinking and discussion about the future of desktop Linux. Peppermint was originally designed to be a social media-centric distribution.
<Trixar_za> I think that's a sign I should drink with other Linux users
<Kilos> hi superfly  jabberwocky93  Spekko  and others
<superfly> morning Kilos
<jabberwocky93> goodmorning Kilos :)
<Spekko> Morning Kilos
<Kilos> hi bduk1  waar is mazal?
<bduk1> More almal. Ek sal hom vra Kilos 
<bduk1> Hy se hy is terug by een of ander windowzzzz chat room
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> hi mazal  
<mazal> Hallo oom
<Kilos> jy stout ne
<mazal> Hoe so ?
<Kilos> wel ons moet jou herinner om hiernatoe te kom
<Kilos> hi Vince-0  
<mazal> So bietjie besing daar in die dark side oom :P
<Kilos> ya op windows chat kamers
<Kilos> hmm...
<mazal> hehehehe
<Kilos> verraierer
<mazal> Baie oom van voor af te leer
<Vince-0> Hi Kilos 
<mazal> Werk nou 2 OS'e , moes maar. Het geen keuse nie
<bduk1> Dit gebeur as win lekkerder en meer games het as linux
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> En PS3 era tot 'n einde kom
<Kilos> haha
<mazal> Sal dalk oorgaan SteamOS toe wanneer dit uitkom , sal eers moet sien hoe goed dit is
<Kilos> wat van steam op ubuntu
<Kilos> neelsie doen dit
<mazal> Linux het nie goeie games nie
<Kilos> is daar nog nie genoeg op steam nie
<mazal> Steam loop sharp , maar die games keuse is baie klein. Al die major goete soek windows
<Kilos> hi Golynx  
<Golynx> hi Kilos
<inetpro> good morning
<inetpro> Kilos: you should talk to @alanknottcraig on twitter
<inetpro> he has the money to give you free wifi
<Golynx> hi inetpro
<Golynx> @alanknottcraig is still recovering from a stroke
<Golynx> but hope to soon give new life to cell c
<inetpro> Golynx: no this is junior
<inetpro> see: https://twitter.com/alanknottcraig/status/448751205330976768
<inetpro> the mxit guy
<Golynx> inetpro: you talking about the free wifi for like 250MB limit a day
<Golynx> yeah him
<Golynx> great idea, we all need free internet in some places
<Golynx> if only my wifi can reach that far lol
<Kilos> hmm... sorry was letting sheep out
<Golynx> yeah Kilos can get the free wifi, its more setup there 
<Golynx> in Pretoria i mean
<Kilos> will check it out inetpro  ty
<Kilos> inetpro  how is he going to setup wifi here?
<Golynx> me and charl were talking about it last week i think
<Kilos> charl and i
<Golynx> so what is the verskil van die difference lol
<Golynx> hmm seems i'm becoming an annoying pain in the side here
<Golynx> okay i'll better shut up.
<Kilos> its the right way to say him and i\
<Kilos> correct english
<Kilos> no man Golynx  im just helping you
<Kilos> normally the fly does it but he seems over busy
<Golynx> hmm, why is correct grammer so important in a non business kind of environment
<Golynx> i expect such things in places that you absolutely have to use it
<Golynx> not in a free irc environment
<Golynx> Speaking about grammer. I don't see many using caps when they start a sentence here. :-|
<Golynx> So Kilos, can you make this strict grammer issue a topic for the next meeting please. thanks.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ok ill leave you to do your bit
<Kilos> nope irc is normally without caps
<Kilos> look at the long time users no caps in nicks even
<Golynx> and irc is normally not so grammatically dictative either
<Kilos> im sorry for trying to help
<Golynx> its not your fault Kilos. Maybe the fly forget to take off his work glasses sometimes.
<Kilos> its just some peeps are afrikaans or other nationalities and it became habit to help them
<Kilos> you will see even the pro gets helped now and again
<Kilos> they gave up on me
<Golynx> certainly yes, but to be so politically extreme in how a sentence must be structured is really wrong in my view.
<inetpro> Uh! Is it Friday yet?
<Golynx> aslong as others can make sense of it , it should be allowed and not lead to a kick or ban
<inetpro> Het julle geen werk om te doen nie?
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> thursday inetpro  only today to get through
<Kilos> Golynx  you like arguing hey! are you a scorpio
<mazal> inetpro, I wish
<Kilos> inetpro  did you look at the seed place
<Kilos> interesting about the gm foods
 * inetpro is too broke, can't even pay attention
<Golynx> Kilos nope, i am a Gemini.
<Kilos> hi Trixar  
<Trixar> Hey Kilos
<Trixar> Talking from Peppermint now
<Kilos> lol you becoming a distro hopper like neelsie
<Golynx> Hello Trixar
<Trixar> Hey Golynx
<Trixar> Btw
<Trixar> You GOT to play First-Person Tetris
<Trixar> :P
<Trixar> http://www.firstpersontetris.com/
<Trixar> It's actually a 'web app' that comes with Peppermint - it has a program called ICE which makes creating them very easy
<Golynx> I played this before but on another platform. Its similar to Breakout 3D.
<Golynx> I dont like flash games though. The same can be done with HTML5
<mazal> Just tried it Trixar , now my head is spinning worse :P
<Golynx> but its cool :)
<Trixar> It's not what you think - the screen shifts around when you turn the block
<Trixar> Which makes it way harder
<Golynx> lol, thats awesome
<Trixar> And I think I found what I was looking for. This just works.
<Trixar> Looks good too :P
<Kilos> hi Xethron  
<Trixar> I have to say - I'm liking this
<Kilos> wbb
<jabberwocky93> first person tetris is one strange way of playing, I keep tilting my head
<Rynomster> http://windows.microsoft.com/en-ZA/windows/which-operating-system
<Rynomster> rofl, running ubuntu, but that site reckons im running windoze 8.1
<superfly> Rynomster: yeah, me too
<charl_> good evening
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_!
<charl_> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl_: No problem
<Kilos> evening everyone
<Kilos> nuvolari: ping
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi charl_ Golynx 
<charl_> hi Golynx 
<Golynx> hi Kilos
<Golynx> hi charl
<kbmonkey> evening all 0/
<charl_> hi kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> hello charl_ 
<kbmonkey> hello Kilos 
<kbmonkey> hello Golynx 
<Golynx> I dont understand the real perpose of this credit card sized computer :-/ http://raspberrypi.org
<Golynx> hi kbmonkey
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey
<charl_> how's it going with you all
<charl_> Golynx: it's a template for embedded devices
<Kilos> im ok ty
<kbmonkey> fine fine
<charl_> Golynx: use it for xbmc, for narrowcasting (digital signage), etc
<charl_> built-in HDMI
<charl_> mount it at the back of the screen
<charl_> use it for customised security systems.... etc etc
<charl_> to name a few possible applications
<Kilos> have you all gotlinux user numbers
<Golynx> charl: i mean the hardware is like pentium 2 speed
<Golynx> i've seen people do some crazy stuff with that thing 
<Golynx> yeah charl as you mentioned aswell 
<Golynx> a guy from london connected 64 of them and made a super computer lol
<Golynx> i would make a robot that do housework with that :p
<Golynx> Kilos, what do you mean
<kbmonkey> the Beowulf cluster? *drools*
<kbmonkey> Kilos, I think I have
<Kilos> Golynx  lemme see if i can find the link
<Kilos> i read they have changed something there
<Kilos> Maaz  google where to register as a linux user
<Maaz> Kilos: "LinuxQuestions.org" http://www.linuxquestions.org/ :: "LinuxQuestions.org - where Linux users come for help" http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ :: "[SOLVED] Not in the sudoers file. Incident reported...where? (Page ..." https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=1396503 :: "Register - Linux Certifications Overview | Linux Professional Institute ..."
<Maaz> https://cs.lpi.org/caf/Xamman/register :: "Linux - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http…
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> inetpro  help
<kbmonkey> no Maaz you suck at googling
<kbmonkey> linuxcounter.net
<Kilos> im 510724
<Kilos> ya ty kbmonkey  
<Kilos> i forgot what it was called
<Kilos> i dunno where all the peeps are. im sure canonical sent out over 1 mill cds
<kbmonkey> http://linuxcounter.net/user/549038.html
<kbmonkey> there's mine
<Kilos> Golynx  register there so we can see how far the counter has got
<Kilos> i have 2 because i lost one so registered again
<Kilos> 533697
<kbmonkey> Kilos, xD
<Kilos> i lose lots when drives crash
<Kilos> like today
<Kilos> when i went 64bit i removed xp on the first 20g of this 500g 
<kbmonkey> 121261 users
<Kilos> i remember now why the xp was there
<kbmonkey> and why was that?
<Kilos> no man thats less than when we registered
<kbmonkey> that is on the front page
<Kilos> to use up the beginning of the drive that has some probs
<kbmonkey> LOL
<Kilos> you havent missed one number?
<kbmonkey> using xp as a digital doorstop!
<Kilos> lol ya
<kbmonkey> ai Kilos you don't have any machines registered on linuxcounter
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> where i got the numbers then
<Kilos> ok was on old pcs
<kbmonkey> ah
<Kilos> so have they lost all the old peeps
<charl_> Golynx: it has a gpu though
<charl_> Golynx: so it can handle 1080p fine
<Kilos> charl  whats you number
<charl_> numbers?
<charl_> sorry but i don't just give my phone number out on irc ...
<kbmonkey> lol
<charl_> i'm not a privacy freak but that's going a little far
<kbmonkey> charl_, Kilos meant your linuxcounter.net number (if you have one)
<charl_> what is that, i don't even know what it is
<Kilos> ya
<charl_> lemme check it out
<kbmonkey> it's just a registry of linux users
<Kilos> ai!
<charl_> what's the point ?
<charl_> ooh yuck a scrolling news ticker thing at the top
<charl_> i thought that starved in the 90s
<kbmonkey> we like to be categorized, catalogued and labelled
<charl_> you go join the new world order then :)
<charl_> (just kidding)
 * kbmonkey replaces tongue in cheek with a banana
<charl_> take a film of it and upload it on a porn site :)
<Golynx> charl_ : okay cool , yeah its awesome
<Golynx> Kilos , i regiatered 566548
<Golynx> registered*
<kbmonkey> I dunno, it's old 90's feel is nostaligic and charming, if a bit ugly 
<kbmonkey> nostalgic*
<Kilos> kbmonkey  it tells me i have 1 machine registered
<kbmonkey> maybe it is set to not show publicly
<Kilos> they have rebuilt it or something charl_  
<Kilos> oh my more settings
<Kilos> kbmonkey  it tells me there are over 70mill
<Kilos> you gotta login to see more i think
<kbmonkey> yes, estimated, not neccesarily registered there
<Kilos> oh didnt look so good
<Golynx> what is the point of linuxcounter.net , other then to log linux machines
<kbmonkey> that is the point Golynx. the site says it started "for fun"
<Golynx> kbmonkey: oh okay
<kbmonkey> when it started there was nothing like social networks of today
<Golynx> i thought it would automatically detect the linux machine :-/ 
<Kilos> what is the architecture of a pc or cpu?
<kbmonkey> so other than mailing lists and irc people had min idea of number of users
<Golynx> ah , so that was back in the MS_DOS days
<kbmonkey> 32/64-bit
<kbmonkey> dos days? hah, not that far back!
<Kilos> oh ty
<Golynx> lol jk :p
<kbmonkey> *woosh* xD
<Kilos> ok and what is the hostname of this machine
<Kilos> linux has been going a long time
<Kilos> unix it wa
<Kilos> was
<Kilos> only for servers and hackers back then i think
<kbmonkey> `hostname`
<kbmonkey> the linux kernel was written in 1992
<kbmonkey> if I recall correctly...
<Kilos> and unix?
<kbmonkey> unix in the 80's
<Kilos> and dos
<kbmonkey> but unix was proprietary and closed source, for big institutions mostly and mainframes
<Kilos> now i done my bit for the counter. 2 machines registered
<Kilos> golynx save that number inna safe place
<kbmonkey> :)
<Kilos> maybe one day you will be classed as one of the old timers with that number
<kbmonkey> haha
<Golynx> Kilos lol , just like 466664 XD
<Kilos> eish
<Golynx> but the actual machine will be long gone by then
<Kilos> yeah i hope this one too
<Kilos> actually no, just different cpu
<Golynx> and Linux, would've taken over the world and space travel :)
<Kilos> i actually wonder if they use ms software on space vehicles
<kbmonkey> hahaha ha ha. hah. no.
<Kilos> very brave if they do
<kbmonkey> they actually use a custo linux kernel, and they also use python :)
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> and nasa?
<kbmonkey> but the onboard microcontrollers are programmer with a custom assembly language
<Kilos> they must be win peeps
<Golynx> kbmonkey: thats true
<kbmonkey> not sure about their mission control or non mission-critical pc's
<Golynx> space got so much high intensity radiation that can kill a microchip. Its amazing those machines are still running on Mars and other places
<kbmonkey> I read about them long long ago, I forgot most of it. was very interesting
<Kilos> night guys. sleep tight
<Kilos> night superfly  inetpro  
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> goeie nag oom
<Golynx> night Kilos
<superfly> night ki<tab>
<inetpro> skelm!
<kbmonkey> hehe
<Golynx> superfly is webapp2 better than flask, since i'm going to use app engine for my app's backend
<superfly> WebApp2 is a pain in the butt
<superfly> we use App Engine at work, and I cry almost every time I have to use WebApp2
<Golynx> ah , i tough so thanks
<Golynx> thought*
<superfly> so much boilerplate, so much overhead
<superfly> even Pyramid's kitchen sink is not as bad
<Golynx> lol
<Golynx> its strange , App Engine started with python, but WebApp2 sucks so much
<superfly> Golynx: If you think WebApp2 sucks, don't try Java...
<charl_> i haven't done any app engine development in years, but what's the deal with webapp2?
<Golynx> hahaha, since i read some of the first reviews for Java on App Engine i never even thought of making an app for it lol
<Golynx> Java on App Engine sucked from the start and is the worst of them 
<Golynx> charl_ : i wanted to make a python web app with WebApp2 , but i'm getting bad vibes from all over about it
<kbmonkey> loving Python, but only done local stuff with it, no web based apps.
<kbmonkey> mostly with pygame, the SDL wrapper for games
<Golynx> kbmonkey: i started python with pygames too lol
<Golynx> from this site http://inventwithpython.com
<kbmonkey> cool, have any of them around still Golynx ?
<kbmonkey> I try enter in game compos as practice
<kbmonkey> that is a good site that
<Golynx> yeah, i started with the first pdf book tutorial and moved on to the second one. The third one is about encryption and stuff, but i'm not into that
<Golynx> i got 3 still,  i had 26 games i made when i was on windows, but the move to linux i lost most of my data
<kbmonkey> oh no :(
<kbmonkey> that is a pity
<Golynx> yeah its sad :(
<kbmonkey> I have an ongoing rpg roguelike game.
<Golynx> i cant seem to get pygame working with python 3+ in ubuntu 
<Golynx> it only works with python 2.7
<kbmonkey> yes, pygame for 3 is not official yet
<Golynx> oh okay
<Golynx> nice, RPG games are awesome
<kbmonkey> http://keyboardmonkey.co.za/alive/
<kbmonkey> maybe once the engine is done I will commission some artwork. 
<kbmonkey> my pixel art is atrocious :p
<Golynx> thats cool, i like the old arcade style :)
<kbmonkey> ta :)
<superfly> kbmonkey: now that I've been scanned, what do I do?
<kbmonkey> superfly, I need to make more levels! whoops.
<superfly> ah :-D
<kbmonkey> also, I think the game starts at level 6, and not level 1 ;P
<kbmonkey> that was my bad on that commit
<Golynx> kbmonkey: can i pull the game from github, and play around with it a bit :)
<kbmonkey> go for it Golynx !
<kbmonkey> oh no it does start from level 1, but there is only 7 levels so far
<Golynx> kbmonkey: thanks :)
<Golynx> kbmonkey: the game has alot of code though. It could be more efficient. But i'm sure you will smooth out the rough edges. Great game concept though :)
<kbmonkey> thanks Golynx. it does have a lot doesn't it, heh.
<kbmonkey> I used a mvc model there, so the code grows laterally, meaning adding to it does not get harder. 
<kbmonkey> anyway, the first serious python project I started, no doubt I'd do some things different now.
<Golynx> the mvc style is good in some cases
<Golynx> yeah , once you get the project to near completion, its easier to see where the improvements can be made
<Golynx> your on the right track, so the game will turn out great
<Golynx> good night all o/
<kbmonkey> gn Golynx 
<kbmonkey> thanks
<Golynx> yw
<kbmonkey> also think it is bed time -.-
<charl_> good night all
#ubuntu-za 2014-03-28
<nuvolari> Maaz: tell kilos pong!
<Maaz> nuvolari: Got it, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<Trixar_za> Oh hai nuvolari
<Trixar_za> Maaz: tell kilos pong!!
<Maaz> Trixar_za: Okay, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<inetpro> good mornings
<Trixar_za> Morning inetpro
<inetpro> hello Trixar_za
<Kilos> morning Trixar_za  nuvolari  
<Kilos> hi jabberwocky93  Spekko  
<Spekko> Morning Kilos
<Spekko> Maaz: Coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Righto
<jabberwocky93> morning Kilos
<jabberwocky93> coffee!
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Spekko and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz  ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Trixar_za> Morning Kilos
<Kilos> how is the new sakis going Trixar_za  ?
<Trixar_za> Not great
<Squirm> morning all
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Squirm> Maaz: larges
<Maaz> Squirm: What?
<Squirm> Maaz: largest
<Maaz> Whew do you want a bath full Squirm?
<Squirm> Maaz: botsnack
<Maaz> Thank you thank you, munch munch chomp chomp
<Kilos> hi Squirm  mazal  
<mazal> More oom
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Squirm!
<bduk1> Moore almal
<mazal> More oom barry
<bduk1> Eks nie met jou tannie getroud nie
<Kilos> hi bduk1  
<Kilos> haha ek sal dit onthou
<Trixar_za> wat
<Trixar_za> I holy hate you Ubuntu
<Trixar_za> It needs -lusb at the end before it can compile
 * Trixar_za facepalms
<Trixar_za> And it works
<Trixar_za> Leave it to Ubuntu to add a step
<Kilos> ai!
<Vince-0> g'day g'day
<Kilos> hi Vince-0  
<Trixar_za> Kilos: Works now with the latest usb_modeswitch
<Trixar_za> still have to test the database though...
<Kilos> cool
<Vince-0> Haai
<Trixar_za> brb
<Trixar_za> Well, that's unexpected
<Trixar_za> It's working
<Trixar_za> With the latest binary and database
<Trixar_za> I even purged usb_modeswitch and usb_modeswitch-data to be sure
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> can you stop it asking that APN_USER and APN_PASS
<Trixar_za> It normally doesn't?
<Kilos> oh is that only when running from desktop
<Trixar_za> Kilos: http://trixarian.net/sakis3g.gz
<Trixar_za> Try it out
<Kilos> will do ty
<Golynx> hi magespawn
<magespawn> hi Golynx 
<Golynx> o/
<Kilos> hi not_found  
<not_found> morning uncle Kilos
<Golynx> Kilos ?
<not_found> !objection
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> hi magespawn  Golynx  
<Kilos> i typed it in but didnt show here
<Kilos> sorry
<Kilos> oh my
<not_found> bye
<not_found> Golynx
<Kilos> wonder what happened to him
<Kilos> cellc got him
<not_found> The ways of the Interwebs are mysterious
<charl_> good morning
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> hi charl_  
<charl_> hi Kilos :)
<charl_> how's it going this fine morning
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<charl_> i'm great thanks
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_!
<charl_> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl_: No problem
<Trixar_za> brb
<magespawn> back again.hi all
<Kilos> wb magespawn  
<Trixar_za> Kilos: Seems I was wrong
<Kilos> what Trixar_za  ?
<Trixar_za> It doesn't switch modems with the latest database and usb_modeswitch unaltered
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> i actually had a modeswitch ppa somewhere i think
<Kilos> they called repack
<Kilos> 2 packages, you want them
<Trixar_za> No
<Trixar_za> But by the looks of it
<Trixar_za> I only need to add a single line to each of the files to make the device switch
<Trixar_za> Downside: 350+ files
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> i even have the nm ppa
<Kilos> hehe i struggled with this dlink
<Trixar_za> Yeah, looks like modem-manager fights with sakis3g too
<Trixar_za> So NetworkManager can be a pain :P
<Kilos> but my old sakis switches it then with 2 modems plugged in all of a sardine nm sees the dlink too
<Kilos> yeah you need to kill networking in nm
<Kilos> untick
<Trixar_za> I also noticed a bug in sakis3g - it's zenity interface doesn't quit
<Kilos> then after doing the sakis bit you retick nm
<Kilos> nm works great with recognised modems
<Kilos> will still look at connman to one day
<Trixar_za> Going to reboot and try something
<Trixar_za> :P
<kbmonkey> hello hello
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey  
<kbmonkey> how goes it Kilos 
<Kilos> good ty kbmonkey  and you?
<kbmonkey> good ty Kilos 
<Kilos-> hmm...
<kbmonkey> wb Kilos 
<Kilos> ty kbmonkey  
<kbmonkey> or... goodbye?
<kbmonkey> why were you on twice?
<Kilos> i did a reinstall of modem-manager stuff and it disconnected me
<Kilos> well kilos- came in before kilos timed out
<Kilos> hi Xethron  
<kbmonkey> so it was a ghost
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> i just told it /nick its me dammit
<kbmonkey> lol
<Kilos> ah Trixar_za  you getting help
<Kilos> i see #6 and #3 stuff
<Kilos> whatever that might be
<Kilos> hi Rynofear  
<Kilos> oops frightened hi away
<Kilos> him
<kbmonkey> no man Kilos you can't scare our members like that. put away that tyre iron man.
<kbmonkey> ;D
<Golynx> hey kbmonkey
<kbmonkey> hi Golynx 
<kbmonkey> everybody left work I am the only one left
<Golynx> Seems like facebook wana bring free internet via drones and satelites to the world aswell :-/ http://techcrunch.com/2014/03/27/facebook-drones/?utm_campaign=fb&ncid=fb
<kbmonkey> sounds like a spying infrastructure. where is my tinfoil hat gone to...?
<Golynx> lol
<Golynx> google and some other non-profit organization is doing the same
<kbmonkey> yeah right, just like how google wanted to provide free wireless with their sewage-system hotspots?
<kbmonkey> http://www.google.com/tisp/
<Golynx> hehe, "This site is an old friend from Google's past, kept in its original form. Enjoy!" 
<Golynx> Maybe the internet via weather balloons will turn out better 
<kbmonkey> click "get started" and check out the pics :D
<Golynx> lol :D
<Golynx> glad they "flushed" that idea
<kbmonkey> bwha ha ha
<kbmonkey> clocking out of work, will be back later... xD
<Kilos> ho Golynx  
<Golynx> hi Kilos
<magespawn> late all home time
<Kilos> toods magespawn  
<Kilos> wbb
<captine> hi all
<Kilos> hi captine  did you get the message
<Kilos> from the bot that is
<Kilos> evening superfly  
<superfly> hi Kilos
<captine> yes
<captine> got it
<captine> thanks
<Kilos> cool
<captine> pretty cool how that works.  i am not too clued up on IRC and all the functions.  find this maaz bot interesting
<Kilos> you okes that visit here now and again
<Kilos> its easy
<Kilos> all in commands
<captine> was very excited to hear system76 are now shipping to South Africa... downside is the shipping charge for a desktop is $500.  + customs is needed so way to pricey to bring them in
<Kilos> to leave a message you type in maaz tell NIck the message
<captine> cool
<captine> good to know.
<Kilos> wow 500 dollars per pc
<Kilos> i built mine for 1/2 of that
<captine> yip.  thats just shipping
<captine> i am trying to build a nas at the moment.  just trying to find budget for hard drives
<captine> stuff is sooo expensive here
<Kilos> where have you looked
<captine> sybaritic
<captine> also looking on loot.co.za as I have discovery miles to spend
<captine> wanted to run freenas with zfs... but zfs recommends ecc memory and getting an intel that supports that is very expensive...  need a xeon and i cannot find low powered zeons online
<Kilos> lemme just look at the place where i got my pc stuff from
<Kilos> they were cheapest in za when i looked
<superfly> I'm currently looking at buying a Mac Mini... in the US, it's $599, in South Africa it's $799 (well, R7999)
<Kilos> ouch
<Kilos> get someone to bring one out for you superfly  
<Kilos> oh its about R1000 more expensive here. so thats shipping costs
<captine> superfly, what u wanting to do with it?
<captine> i have a 2012 mac mini server 
<captine> run some ubuntu vm's on it and normally use it plugged into my tv for media
<superfly> Kilos: no, it's more like R2000 more expensive
<Kilos> oh isnt exchange around 10 to i
<Kilos> 1
<superfly> captine: one of the open source projects I work on has been given money toward a Mac Mini in order to improve our OS X support
<Kilos> well for 2k try get someone to bring one
<captine> cool
<superfly> captine: so I'm pricing things (as much as you can price Apple products)
<captine> which project you working on superfly 
<superfly> Kilos: yes, but 799 - 599 = 200
<superfly> captine: it's called OpenLP
<captine> I hear you on the pricing.  Got mine in Hong Kong when I lived in asia
<captine> OpenLP.. thats the software for churches etc to display words right
<superfly> yes, that's the one
<Kilos> hmm...
<captine> awesome
<captine> I used it a bit for fiddling as the paid products are very expensive
<superfly> I can also get a non-Apple bluetooth keyboard for the same price as a bona-fide Apple WIRED keyboard
<superfly> captine: yeah, most of them are $400
<captine> wow
<captine> that is good on the bluetooth
<captine> dont go for the trackpad.  i got one.  nice for when in the tv, but not great if using the mini for normal computing etv
<captine> etc
<superfly> I've got another mouse here ,I'll just use a normal one
<superfly> I specifically wanted a Mac keyboard, cause using a PC keyboard with a Mac is just plain confusing (I've done it before)
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> why they want mac superfly  ?
<Kilos> oh you said for support
<superfly> Kilos: cause OpenLP runs on Linux, Windows, OS X, FreeBSD
<superfly> (and anything else that can run Python and Qt)
<Kilos> ok
<superfly> and while we have Linux and Windows developers, we don't have anyone specifically on Mac
<kbmonkey> hello hello
<psydroid> hi captine 
<psydroid> hi Kilos 
<psydroid> hi superfly 
<psydroid> hi kbmonkey 
<Kilos> hi psydroid  
<Kilos> wb kbmonkey  
<kbmonkey> ty!
<kbmonkey> I got most of my stuff packed. mover coming 7:30. weee
<kbmonkey> hopefully be done before it gets hot :]
<Kilos> hope all goes well
<superfly> where you moving to kbmonkey?
<captine> hi psydroid 
<kbmonkey> ty Kilos - I feel good about it. its the unpacking I dont like ;)
<Kilos> yeah one always leaves something packet forever
<kbmonkey> just across the city superfly, essenwood I think the area is 
<kbmonkey> oh no, I purge stuff on each move, am pro at this now
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> kbmonkey: sorry, which city? durbs?
<kbmonkey> yes durbs
<superfly> found it on gmaps :-)
<kbmonkey> linux voice issue 2 is out already, wow I need to catch up on my reading!
<kbmonkey> I am impressed with claws-mail, seriously.
<Kilos> whats impressive?
<kbmonkey> claws mail client
<Kilos> ya but what can it do that evolution cant
<Kilos> apart from speed maybe
<kbmonkey> it is fully keyboard friendly, nice gpg integration, easily manage multiple mailboxes. still learning it...
<Kilos> hi Iraeeu  
<kbmonkey> has nice pre-and post-processing rules tooo - imap and local side.
<Kilos> pop3
<kbmonkey> that is local
<Kilos> i like my new mails coming here on their own
<Iraeeu> Hey Kilos, how come you are always on here? and so fast at saying hello all the time 
<Kilos> and evo has built in backup tool
<kbmonkey> hi Iraeeu 
<Kilos> Iraeeu  im the greeter bot
<kbmonkey> because Kilos is pro
<Iraeeu> lol
<kbmonkey> he sees irc like neo sees the matrix
<Kilos> hehe
<Iraeeu> Are any of you trying out 14 beta?
<Kilos> loved those movies
<Kilos> ya neil is but he aint on tonight
<kbmonkey> classic theme
<Kilos> have you tried in Iraeeu  
<Kilos> it
<Iraeeu> I am thinking about it, might try it on vagrant first
<Kilos> neil said it runs well in kde flavour. not sure what he said about unity anymore
<Kilos> he is a distro hopper
<Iraeeu> I don't plan on using the gui so it doens't really matter 
<Kilos> server?
<Iraeeu> yea, how about elementary os - have you tried that out?
<Kilos> or custom gui
<Iraeeu> server
<Kilos> whew you wanna try a beta on your server or just to play around with
<Iraeeu> Vagrant doens't work with gui tho, but I have like 3 ubuntu servers running at the same time for web development. Interested in seeing what breaking changes come with 14 lts. 
<kbmonkey> hey I have data left before the month runs out
<Kilos> ah so to test first of all
<Iraeeu> yea
<captine> havent run 14.. but will upgrade desktop when it is released and server when the first point release come
<Kilos> i will see how data looks when it is released
<Kilos> they normally do lotsa work in the last few weeks
<kbmonkey> true
<Kilos> Iraeeu  what os do you work on the servers with
<superfly> will probably upgrade my work machine on Monday
<Iraeeu> 12 lts 
<superfly> my desktop at home (this machine) runs Debian unstable
<Kilos> ah 12.04
<Iraeeu> Is any of the ubuntu dev even done in south afria? I only know about a canonical office in london...
<kbmonkey> I want to switch to rolling release, my window manager stopped compiling from needed dependencies :p
<Kilos> the weed is one of the dev guys
<Iraeeu> cool
<superfly> Iraeeu: none at all
<superfly> Kilos: he's not an Ubuntu developer in the sense that he works on Mir or Unity
<Kilos> what does he work on superfly  
<Kilos> he has told me but i forget
<superfly> Kilos: some of the packages
<Kilos> arent they all split up with different packages
<Kilos> like the network manager group
<superfly> Kilos: yes. he mostly deals with Python-related packages
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> drussell  what packages are you involved with
<Kilos> evening too
<kbmonkey> well Im off, chat tomorrow!
<Kilos> night my monkey
<Kilos> have a good day tomorrow
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight. see Iraeeu  im not always here
<Kilos> hehe
#ubuntu-za 2014-03-29
<Trixar_za> Maaz, tell Kilos I updated it: http://trixarian.net/sakis3g.gz
<Maaz> Trixar_za: Sure, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> ty Trixar_za  i needed it this morning. really struggled to connect today
<Kilos> cr33p  welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> morning superfly  
<cr33p> thanks Kilos 
<cr33p> hello everyone ;3 
<Kilos> they all shopping
<inetpro> good morning Kilos
<Kilos> hi there inetpro  
<inetpro> Kilos: shopping? Who still has money to go shopping?
<Kilos> well inetpro  if they arent shopping what are they doing
<Kilos> oh garden work maybe
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> but peeps still go shopping man, we all gotta eat 
<Kilos> dont get manna outa the sky
<inetpro> oh yeah, which reminds me... 
 * inetpro needs to go get something to eat
<Kilos> hehe
<Private_User> hmm... eating sounds like a plan but what to eat is the question...
<inetpro> Croissant?
<Private_User> why thank you inetpro and what would go well with a croissant...
<Private_User> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Private_User> :)
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> inetpro: Alrighty
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Done
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Private_User, inetpro and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz  thanks man
<Maaz> Kilos It gives me great pleasure to serve a bunch of geeks :-)
<Private_User> Dankie Maaz
<Private_User> Maaz: Dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier Private_User my vriend
<Private_User> aah he called me his friend... :-[
<Private_User> LOL
<Kilos> hehe
<charl_> good morning
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> hi charl_  
<Trixar_za> It has a new database that I did up this morning. Not the latest (it's two versions behind current, but they don't work with Sakis3g)
<Trixar_za> :P
<Trixar_za> Anyway bbl
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<charl_> hi Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> Hi charl_, bye charl_ :P
<Kilos> ty Trixar_za  
<Kilos> later
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_!
<charl_> ciao Trixar_za 
<charl_> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl_: No problem
<charl_> so Kilos how's the weather doing down there
<charl_> starting to look much better up here
<Private_User> hey charl_
<Kilos> warm and slightly cloudy
<Kilos> winter on its way
<charl_> ah i see
<charl_> hi Private_User 
<Private_User> software updates and changes happen so fast, I downloaded an application about 2 weeks ago and today found that the version has changed
<Private_User> did not even install the previous version yet
<Private_User> now downloading the latest version
<Kilos> lol
<Private_User> bbl just need to test out some new software
<Kilos> we got no power on tuesday again
<Kilos> more working on the lines
<charl_> hi psydroid !
<charl_> Kilos: bah that sucks :(
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> but i'll survive
<Kilos> hi psydroid  
<charl_> solar power !
<charl_> i wish solar panels were less expensive
<Kilos> you okes dont see enough sun do you
<psydroid> hi charl_ :)
<psydroid> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> Maaz  seen nlthsn
<Maaz> Kilos: I don't know who nlthsn is
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> Maaz  seen nlthzn
<Maaz> Kilos: I don't know who nlthzn is
<Kilos> Maaz  seen not_found
<Maaz> Kilos: not_found was last seen 1 day, 4 hours, 30 minutes and 47 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2014-03-28 01:24:27 PDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2014-03-29 02:46:07 PDT
<Private_User> Kilos: I think its nlsthzn
<Private_User> Maaz: seen nlsthzn
<Maaz> Private_User: nlsthzn was last seen 2 days, 18 hours, 47 minutes and 25 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2014-03-26 11:14:56 PDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2014-03-26 11:43:59 PDT
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> i can never remember all of that
<Private_User> you are welcome
<Kilos> he loves rugger and his team is playing now but i dunno where he be
<Private_User> watching the game perhaps?
<Kilos> maybe
<charl_> Kilos: in the summer we have plenty of sun
<charl_> Kilos: this is continental europe, not england :P
<Kilos> ah
<Private_User> another BOT perhaps?
<Kilos> nope
<Private_User> ok so who is he?
<charl_> does the bot problem still exist ?
<charl_> hasn't that problem been solved already ?
<Kilos> not again yet charl_  
<Kilos> freenode has them sorted it seems
<charl_> nice
<Kilos> one popped in and straight out yesterday i think
<Private_User> hi charl_
<Private_User> oh wait... did I already greet you?
<Private_User> I forgot that I closed this IRC and re-opened it
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn  
<Kilos> what happened your team
<nlsthzn> o/
<nlsthzn> when I left it was something like 31-22 >.<
<Kilos> 34/34
<nlsthzn> then I come home and see the score :'(
<Kilos> eish
<nlsthzn> sucks
<Kilos> nother war now
<Kilos> sharks/tahs
 * nlsthzn watching T20
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> hi captine  
<captine> hi there
<captine> what's happening tonight
<Kilos> watching rugby i am
<captine> nice
<captine> i am almost capped, so am not streaming any sports..
<captine> lol
<Kilos> no i watch on tv
<Kilos> tv above pc monitor
<captine> no tv in my house.  damaged when moving back to SA
<captine> still need to get replacement
<captine> am thinking i am going to try run irssi
<captine> for fun...
<Kilos> ai!
<captine> anyone here use it?
<Kilos> ya some do it was too much for me
<Kilos> but weechat was ok
<Kilos> charl_  you use irssi?
<captine> brb
<Kilos> wb
<captine> thnx
<Kilos> ty is easier than thnx
<captine> this irssi is weird.  trying to see if I can keep it running overnight
<Kilos> evening superfly  
<captine> ok.  irssi working.  will see if I can live with it for a month.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> why you trying that
<Kilos> dont you like clients like xchat and konversation and quassel
<captine> i am thinking of trying quassel
<captine> like xchat
<captine> but wanting something to run on vps 
<captine> to learn how... really
<Kilos> ah
<captine> think quassel can run as a "console" that you connect to or something like that.  heard about it on linuxactionshow
<captine> but irssi is quicker to install
<Kilos> yeah from cells and so on
<Kilos> quassel-client i think you install
<captine> nice thing with irssi is i can use putty to connect to server and boom, be in irc without work people realizing it
<captine> lol
<Kilos> some bouncer thing you use
<captine> not that i would do that at work
<Kilos> ask the fly and pro
<Kilos> hahaha just saw on fbook
<Kilos> sometimes i laugh so hard the tears run down my legs
<Trixar_za> Evening Kilos
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za  
<Kilos> you a clever oke
<Kilos> have you seen u3tools
<Kilos> i think that is what its called
<Trixar_za> No? What does it do?
<Kilos> can delete the stupid cdrom thing on sticks but im scared to try it without someone to blame
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i found that by chance somewhere
<Kilos> http://u3-tool.sourceforge.net/
<Trixar_za> Oh - like the ZTE client image
<Kilos> now i was wondering what would happen if you delete the cdrom thing on a modem if it will then only be a modem
<Trixar_za> ZTE modems have this generic image you can install over your default one
<Kilos> ya and whatever is on this dlink
<Kilos> and a e220 that has vodafone in as read only
<Trixar_za> You can still overwrite it
<Trixar_za> But it doesn't autorun on Linux though, so it's scope is minor
<Kilos> ya but nm sees the thing and it dont switch
<Kilos> so without the cdfs wont it stay switched
<charl_> hi all
<charl_> Kilos: yes i use irssi
<Kilos> the zte i have cant work on windows but works here
<charl_> zte?
<Kilos> then install stuff is corrupt
<Kilos> captine  there you go charl_  uses irssi
<Trixar_za> nm tends to use an older copy of usb_modeswitch and database, so it might not be accurate unless you compile the latest by hand
<Kilos> zte mf190
<Trixar_za> I added basic yad support to sakis3g btw
<Kilos> stuck with corrupt cellc satuff on
<Kilos> what is yad support
<Kilos> hi psydroid  
<charl_> hi psydroid 
<Trixar_za> Well, Gnome or the like interfaces (XFCE4 or LXDE_ - It has control over the desktop or environment.
<Kilos> Trixar_za  you forget you talking to an old diesel mechanic
<Trixar_za> Yad is just another (zenity compatible) option for generating it
<Kilos> for generating nm
<Kilos> modems have been my biggest prob things
<captine> thanks.  Hi charl_ .  might bug you at some point for some help.  am using an online blog for help at the moment.  seem to have the basics working. 
<charl_> captine: sure thing
<charl_> captine: been using irssi since like 2006
<psydroid> hi charl_ 
<psydroid> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hows the new job psydroid  
<Kilos> you happier there
<captine> charl_: wow.  what us your main reason?  do you spend most of your time in the terminal?
<psydroid> Kilos, I'm much happier with it, yes
<Kilos> great
<psydroid> less pressure to perform and a friendlier atmosphere
<Kilos> wonderful
<psydroid> my colleagues are really nice
<psydroid> yes
<psydroid> but being so busy means that I can't be online as much as I used to
<psydroid> I have had lots of trainings at work lately and soon they will start again
<Kilos> thats fine man as long as you happy at work
<Kilos> makes life a lot easier
<charl_> captine: yes and irssi is just a good all round irc client
<charl_> captine: it has plenty if keyboard shortcuts and is easy to use
<charl_> captine: it's highly configurable but it works perfecly on a default install with all the basics
<charl_> etc etc
<charl_> psydroid: is email really outlawed?
<captine> cool.  i will try to get into it as I like that i can just putty to my box from work and be in irc, avoiding company proxy's etc
<charl_> how's that working out?
<captine> should hte need arise
<charl_> captine: have you looked at bitlbee?
<captine> nope  what's that
<captine> let me google
<charl_> it's an irc to im proxy
<charl_> i use xmpp through irssi via bitlbee
<charl_> it even works with otr
<captine> sounds little greek to me
<captine> probably more than my current needs
<charl_> lol
<Kilos> there was another terminal client too wasnt there charl_  
<Kilos> i forget these thing
<Kilos> s
<Kilos> something sounds like irssi
<psydroid> charl_, not completely but as much as possible
<psydroid> yes, Kilos 
<Kilos> hi Wraz  
<Kilos> i go crash now
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<charl_> hi Wraz 
<charl_> psydroid: interesting, you're also using lync?
<psydroid> charl_, yes, we do
<charl_> same at where i work
<charl_> it seems to be getting populair now
<charl_> i'm not sure if i like it though, it's very microsoft based and there aren't any fully compatible open source clients yet
<charl_> bitlbee with libpurple and sipe work pretty well
<charl_> wync is a total disaster though
<charl_> but with sipe i couldn't get voip to work yet, it only works for presence and instant messaging
<psydroid> yes
<psydroid> I am not sure if I like it that much either
<psydroid> but as long as it's for work I shouldn't care too much
<psydroid> at home and anywhere else I use Linux anyway
<charl_> have a good night all !
#ubuntu-za 2014-03-30
<Private_User> eish no power again going to have to log off cheers all
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> morning not_found  you at work?
<not_found> yup uncle Kilos 
<not_found> how are you?
<Kilos> good ty not_found  and you lad?
<not_found> ok thx
<Kilos> well at least when you work these shifts then you can chat when bored
<Kilos> or study
<not_found> true, but plant off so busy 
<Kilos> ah
<charl_> good morning
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> hi charl_  
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure
<Kilos> Maaz  with milk
<Maaz> Haha Kilos You aren't one of those that needs to drink black coffee to be able to cast a shadow!
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_ and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz  thanks
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure
<Kilos> wb Tonberry  
<charl_> wb Tonberry 
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> can you see this applet button
<Kilos> http://www.ab9il.net/wlan-projects/wifi6.html
<Kilos> somewhere my security settings is blocking it
<Kilos> ive even removed firewall
<Kilos> charl_  ^^
<Kilos> i need that site to open that button to be able to use the design tool
<Kilos> ive told firefox and opera to allow popups and whatever else i found to allow but still no luck
<Kilos> maybe i need to reboot?
<charl_> back, looking
<charl_> where is this applet button? i don't see anything
<Kilos> half way down the page
<charl_> oh now i see it... "you would see a button here if java worked"
<Kilos> its java something or other
<charl_> i don't see a button either
<charl_> i don't have java applets enabled
<charl_> those are just plain evil
<Kilos> should just spin then open it
<Kilos> ah ok
<Kilos> thats the only design tool i find but it is an online tool
<Kilos> i wish they would make the tool downloadable
<charl_> yes that would make much more sense
<charl_> or an html5 tool
<charl_> nobody does java applets anymore
<Kilos> ya but i need to use that tool so have no choice
<Kilos> lemme see if a reboot will allow it
<Kilos> wbb
<charl_> wb Kilos 
<charl_> clocks moved forward today for summer
<Kilos> ty no change
<Kilos> grrr
<charl_> afaik we are now on the same time zone as you
<Kilos> ive been there before
<charl_> it's 11:51 here right now
<Kilos> yeah same
<Kilos> sigh i cant find what security setting is blocking it
<charl_> do you even have java installed?
<Kilos> ya i even got oracle java 7 to get it going
<charl_> hmmm
<Kilos> and jre-headless and default
<charl_> you have to configure your browser to be able to use it
<Kilos> i have told ff to use java plugins
<Kilos> activated or something
<charl_> the icedtea-7-plugin package?
<Kilos> lemme see
<charl_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java#Browser_plugin
<Kilos> had icedtea6 but not 7
<Kilos> nope security settings still block it
<Kilos> grrrr
<Kilos> hmmm...
<Kilos> charl_  i got it going on small drive without oracle, just all the jre stuff
<Kilos> now i need to convert 2mm to inches i think
<Kilos> Maaz  google millimeter to inches converter for 12.04
<Maaz> Kilos: "Ring Sizes Conversion Chart - Ask Numbers" http://www.asknumbers.com/RingSize.aspx :: "11 mm caliber - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/11_mm_caliber :: "Ring size - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ring_size :: "Ubuntu Manpage: chm2pdf - A tool convert chm to pdf format"
<Maaz> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man1/chm2pdf.1.html :: "ImageMagick • View topic - convert will result …
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> Maaz  convert 2mm to inches
<Maaz> Kilos: 2 mm = 0.078740157 inches
<Kilos> oh my now that plugin crashed too
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey  captine  
<kbmonkey> hi kilos
<Kilos> this doesnt explain anything does it
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s20MKKAUyf
<Kilos> somewhere i have a security setting stopping a java plugin from working
<kbmonkey> sjoe the 2g is slow today. trying to download 600MB of updates since 2pm
<Kilos> the whole net went slow this avy
<kbmonkey> I hope it gets faster, I am trying to use my data before midnight!
<Kilos> haha you trying to finish data before it expires
<kbmonkey> am installing a rolling release on the laptop :]
<Kilos> which one
<kbmonkey> debian testing
<Kilos> aha
<kbmonkey> been moving the dongle all around the room finding the best spots
<Kilos> maybe one day you come to buntu
<Kilos> the net is very bad
<Kilos> was fine this morning
<Kilos> but 2g super sucks
 * Kilos smiles with 3.75g
<kbmonkey> lol I bet you smiling!
<kbmonkey> ya I want to try 14.04 when I get a copy
<kbmonkey> funny thing is the speed seems to increase when I pick the modem up
<Kilos> one with a cable to it
<kbmonkey> wifi
<Kilos> oh this will help
<Kilos> oh wifi
<Kilos> ry holding a stainless dish behind it
<Kilos> try
<kbmonkey> ok!
<Kilos> you know the direction your signal is from dont you
<kbmonkey> no I don't know
<Kilos> then you gotta turn around slowly till you see speed go up
<Kilos> what wifi antenna you using that you can pick up
<Kilos> there are tools for checking signal strengths but they expensive
<kbmonkey> wifi signal is strong its the mobile network that is slow
<kbmonkey> mtn
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> go 8ta man
<Kilos> the telkom starter pack modem flies once you get it connected
<Kilos> 3.75g modem for R399
<kbmonkey> got 8ta sim and modem, too late to top-up now though
<Kilos> tomorrow is the 31st so still another day 
<kbmonkey> they still got that R150 for 3GB deal kilos?
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> that all i use
<kbmonkey> what? the 31st? oh my, I am lost in time! xD
<kbmonkey> thanks oom!
<Kilos> i was also i just looked at the calender here
<kbmonkey> you made my heart happy 
<Kilos> thought i could topup tomorrow
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i even spend lotsa time on facebook yesterday accepting peeps and adding friends that ive ignored for years
<Kilos> spent
<kbmonkey> I got to finish up this room for tonight, Ill try be back later
<Kilos> kbmonkey  you still using lynx
<Kilos> ok
<kbmonkey> on the shell account sometimes I use elinks
<kbmonkey> but on pc I have iceweasel
<Kilos> opera has a plugin for facebook
<charl_> ah debian user in our midst :)
<Kilos> fb purity 
<Kilos> stops some of the adds and junk
<kbmonkey> lol charl_ 
<Kilos> yeah we will have the crashbang kid on buntu somwtime
<Kilos> crunchbang
<Kilos> daai ding
<kbmonkey> monkeybang
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> you got a visitor coming tonight?
<Kilos> hmm...
<kbmonkey> oh my! just jumped up to 3G, says 1 hour left. 
<Kilos> lol
<charl_> ah openbox ftw2
<charl_> *ftw
<kbmonkey> then back to 2g, 20 hours left. ha ha
<Kilos> ouch
<charl_> used to run openbox on ubuntu but switched to i3
<kbmonkey> no Kilos no one. I moved yesterday and unpacking today.
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> not not like the modern world yet
<Kilos> never do today what you can put off till tomorrow
<kbmonkey> charl_, I am busy setting up debian testing now so that I can get the latest i3 :].
<kbmonkey> used to build it from source, but got stuck with the newer libraries coming in
<kbmonkey> so figured, hey lets just run testing
<charl_> debian testing is probably more stable than ubuntu release :)
<Kilos> eish dont run buntu down here
<charl_> lol Kilos 
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> it's dual boot. I'll be interested to see how it turns out...
 * superfly uses unstable
<Kilos> hi superfly  
<charl_> hi superfly 
<kbmonkey> the fly lives on the bleeding edge
<Kilos> yeah
<charl_> is unstable even more up to date than testing ?
<Kilos> thats fine if you know what you are doing
<kbmonkey> Kilos, now it is getting 300kB/s amazing
<charl_> i used to run debian 7.4 (stable) but only because i needed an ancient version of the linux kernel in order to use vmware workstation 9
<Kilos> lekker
<charl_> since upgrading to vmware workstation 10 i'm back on ubuntu 13.10
<Kilos> mine peaks at 1005kB/s
<kbmonkey> on that note Im off to finish up unpacking. nearly done!
<superfly> experimental is bleeding edge, unstable is pretty stable
<charl_> yup... that's debian for you all right :)
<superfly> stable -> testing -> unstable ->experimental
<charl_> have any of you people tried arch/manjaro ?
<charl_> i was playing with manjaro and was super impressed
<charl_> not everything works perfectly and a bunch of packages seem to be somewhat broken
<Kilos> theblazehen is an arch user
<charl_> but that which works works amazing
<Kilos> Maaz  seen theblazehen
<Maaz> Kilos: theblazehen was last seen 17 days, 22 hours, 42 minutes and 9 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2014-03-12 10:10:53 PDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2014-03-14 13:58:53 PDT
<Kilos> sjoe
<charl_> the thing i really like about manjaro is that it comes with the open virualisation drivers out of the box
<charl_> so you can run it perfectly inside a VM even from the live cd
<charl_> and pacman is SUPER fast
<superfly> arch is for masochists... I want my PC to actually work
<Kilos> haha
<charl_> ... right :)
<charl_> i also heard irssi is for masochists on this channel amoung some other strange things... :)
<charl_> next thing people will say is vim is also for masochists
<Kilos> ya normal peeps use xchat quassel and konversation
<charl_> Kilos: that depends on how you define "normal" ;)
<Kilos> like me
<charl_> no comment :D
<Kilos> just younger and with all their brains intact
<Kilos> maaz google the percentage geeks to normal people
<Maaz> Kilos: "Wired 9.12: The Geek Syndrome" http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/9.12/aspergers_pr.html :: "Click-through rate - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Click-through_rate :: "A geek plays darts - DataGenetics" http://datagenetics.com/blog/january12012/index.html :: "Computer Geeks As Loners? Data Says Otherwise - Slashdot"
<Maaz> http://news.slashdot.org/story/14/02/14/1837208/computer-geeks-as-loners-data-says-otherwise :: "W…
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i wonder what the percentage actually is
<Kilos> charl you should remember from when you were at school
<charl_> lol what the percentage of geeks to normal people?
<charl_> i would say 1 to 100 :)
<Kilos> whew so min
<Kilos> hhaha sounds funny hey compared to normal people
<Kilos> uh oh
<Kilos> who killed the pro\
<Kilos> Maaz  tell inetpro fix it
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure, I'll tell inetpro on freenode
<charl_> :)
<charl_> have a good evening all !
<captine> hi all.  capped and on 3g... sucks
<Kilos> hi captine  
<Kilos> capped to what?
<captine> hi Kilos 
<captine> capped as in used 73 gig
<captine> on a 70 gig package
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> you use lots hey
<captine> the wife streams movies from dstv all day
<captine> and youtube
<captine> :)
<Kilos> ouch
<Kilos> Maaz  tell charl the security settings were in the java control panel. i didnt even know there was such a thing
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay, I'll tell Charl on freenode
<Kilos> Trixar_za  the new sakis switches the modem but none of the other commands work
<Kilos> this one moans about lib.h or something
<Kilos> will check it again tomorrow
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> hi inetpro  what broke
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> hi cr33p  
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2015-03-23
<Kilos> morning peeps
<Kilos> ai! this wiki thing
<Kilos> hi Tonberry_  
<Tonberry_> hi
<Kilos> hi Jacques_Stry  
<Jacques_Stry> Morning
<Jacques_Stry> So we had a bit of a storm last night
<Jacques_Stry> DSL at home off again :)
<Kilos> ya us 2 but only 2mm rain
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> weve had 3 days of storms, inetpro  had no power most of saterday
<Jacques_Stry> Good thing i put everything on my IPFire server - switching everything over to wireless was 30 sec
<Kilos> no dsl is better than no power at all
<Jacques_Stry> true
<Kilos> so he loafed all saterday and sunday, now its time to rev him
<Jacques_Stry> hehe he's gonna come online with an ai! again
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> either that or he just lurks then comes on and says some of us have work as well
<Jacques_Stry> jaja
<Kilos> hi barrydk  
<barrydk> More almal
<Jacques_Stry> more
<mazal> Morning everyone
<Kilos> hi mazal  
<Jacques_Stry> morning
<Kilos> oi wat breek hy nou weer
<Kilos> wb inetpro  
<Jacques_Stry> Morning Padroni
<Kilos> hi Padroni  
<Kilos> hmm...
<Padroni> Hi Kilos
<Padroni> Hi Jacques_Stry
<Padroni> how are you ?
<Kilos> good ty and you
<Padroni> been at work 17 minutes, done a spammer and a phishing site
<Padroni> it must be Monday today...
<Jacques_Stry> Hehe, good thanks
<magespawn> good morning
<Jacques_Stry> Morning
<Padroni> hi magespawn
<Padroni> how are you?
<Kilos> ohi magespawn  
<Jacques_Stry> 1 month to go 15.04 release
<Kilos> sigh
<magespawn> hi Padroni good and you/
<magespawn> ?
<magespawn> i am looking at proxy servers, squid seems to be quite comprehensive, any thoughts people?
<Padroni> proxy for?
<Padroni> vpn purposes?
<Padroni> or caching?
<magespawn> caching and usage control
<inetpro> dankie Kilos
<inetpro> good mornings everyone
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<Kilos> hi TinuvaMac  
<Jacques_Stry> I would very much propose squid. Most firewall dist etc. use it
<Jacques_Stry> what is the environment you want it for?
<TinuvaMac> morning Kilos
<Padroni> We use Untangle for Firewall / VPN purposes
<Padroni> all I can say is it works.
<Padroni>  as to how good vs Squid, I can't say
<Jacques_Stry> same here - haven't really tested untangle
<Jacques_Stry> but if you want bandwidth monitoring per user then go for untangle - squid not really meant for that
<Jacques_Stry> Problem is untangle is expensive
<magespawn> thanks Jacques_Stry, i think i will use squid for now, and also set up something like cacti
<magespawn> thanks Padroni 
<magespawn> Jacques_Stry: the company has various internet connections, all running on the same capped account, i am looking to reduce, monitor and control the usage
<Jacques_Stry> A combination of squid and cacti should work then. Just gonna be quite the config :)
<Jacques_Stry> I see IPFire has a Cacti addon available - so then you have squid, webblocker etc. already configured
<Jacques_Stry> magespawn: http://wiki.ipfire.org/en/addons/cacti/start
<magellanic> look into ipcop maybe as well, it is an all-in-one distro for that type of thing
<Jacques_Stry> lol same thing about - ipfire is based on ipcop
<magellanic> ah :)
<magellanic> one thing I haven't seen in ipcop, is bandiwdth shaping tools, but maybe I haven't looked enough
<Jacques_Stry> ipfire you can but you have to do it via QOS rules
<magespawn> i am not too concerned about shaping, just need to monitor, to see who is using what, at the moment
<barrydk> magespawn: I use a clearos server for the same thing
<magespawn> thanks barrydk i'll take a look
<Padroni> clearos is pretty
<Padroni> I had that on one of my eeebox pc's once
<Padroni> oh wait
<Padroni> I am thinking of something else
<Padroni> oh wait - yes
<Padroni> it IS clearos, hehe
<Padroni> I like their site - it's pretty
<magespawn> barrydk: are you using the community or professional/
<barrydk> community, 
<Jacques_Stry> haven't used but yes their site is pretty *sparkles* :)
<magespawn> lol
<barrydk> It is verry stable 
<Jacques_Stry> i'll load it up on a VM tonight and check it out
<barrydk> For a dum oak like me it is very user friendly to setup and it does what i want
<Padroni> jaaaaaak
<Padroni> kyk 
<Padroni> jou
<Padroni> pvt
<Jacques_Stry> haha
<magespawn> thanks for the input, chat later all
<Kilos> wb Jacques_Stry  
<Kilos> hmm...
<jacques_> ic connection dropped while I was gone
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi arnaudmez  
<arnaudmez> hi Kilos
<Kilos> lol whats broken
<arnaudmez> nothing 
<Kilos> hows things by you arnaudmez  
<Kilos> you getting too good now man
<arnaudmez> except I'm fighting to get my exchange account to work on evolution
<Kilos> you need to explaint hat to me
<Kilos> i have evo on my pc
<arnaudmez> Okay
<arnaudmez> I've setup my personal Laptop with Mint 17 and everything works like a charm
<Kilos> ok
<arnaudmez> but left I need to setup my company mailbox which sits on an exchange server
<arnaudmez> all was added (mapi, etc... ) but still it's not working like expected
<arnaudmez> in fact it's not working
<Kilos> oh you having probs pointing evo to the server
<Kilos> wbb
<arnaudmez> Yebo
<Kilos> ok back
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> is the server not blocking it?
<Kilos> firewall or something
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<jacques_> arnaudmez: Well I have never attempted this myself but if Evo fails you could try the ExQuilla addon for thunderbird. https://exquilla.zendesk.com/home
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo
<arnaudmez> thunderbird you said, i thought that blue bird was shooted months ago
<Kilos> thunderbird i a mail client
<Kilos> is
<Kilos> like evolution
<arnaudmez> I know that bird carying mails bro
<arnaudmez> I prefer to walk on Evo
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> me too
<arnaudmez> I think i've got an answer here, my mint uses Evo 3.10 and it looks like Evo-ews or Evo-mapi 3.10 doesn't fully support Exchange functions
<Kilos> aha
<jacques_> Evo works well for me but that interface is just SIESA! to me
<inetpro> not only is the evo interface yuck it is even bloated as well... or was, when I used it last
<inetpro> the blue bird keeps flying despite a lack of development resources at Mozilla
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> evo is lekker
<Kilos> peeps say kde is bloated but that dont stop you using it
<inetpro> evo is a hog
<inetpro> kde performs top notch all the time
<Kilos> hee hee you havent tried it in a long time
<inetpro> and thunderbird on top of kde allows me to stay productive as ever
<Kilos> try first then comment again
<Kilos> i give up
<Kilos> again
<inetpro> eish!
<inetpro> and evo reminds me of novell, yuck!
<Kilos> inetpro  fixit
<inetpro> fix what?
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Members
<Kilos> i dunno if it a space or carriage return or what makes that prob
<Kilos> we been there before
<Kilos> wont you please add a few empty lines
<Kilos> his lp id is jan-verslank
<Kilos> asseblief boetie
<Kilos> hi psyatw  
<psyatw> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> that is a daunting exercise for many and worse for me, but with empty lines ill manage im sure
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> hee hee
<inetpro> Kilos: why is it so difficult to add '|| ' in front of a line?
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> i thought i did
<Kilos> sorry sir
<Kilos> i even had his join date in head at the time, now thats gone too
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> well at least now you have a sense of being needed
<Kilos> hi kulelu88  
<kulelu88> hello
<Kilos> and smile  
<smile> hi :D
<Kilos> inetpro  ty very much
<inetpro> uh, what did I break?
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> you fixed it man
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Righto
<inetpro> Kilos: did you get more rain last night 
<inetpro> ?
<Kilos> 2mm
<Kilos> total so far 11mm
<inetpro> so you didn't get much this weekend?
<Kilos> you got 18mm the first day
<Kilos> nope
<inetpro> 18 + 10
<Kilos> 4+5
 * inetpro very glad we got that
<inetpro> was extremely dry already
<Kilos> ya even the little helped some here
<Kilos> very bad
<Kilos> worst one still coming
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz  ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<kulelu88> electricity prices going up
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> if i didnt as yet ohi superfly  this is it
<Mopkop> Hello...
<Kilos> hello Mopkop  
<Kilos> hows moppie tonigh
<Kilos> t
<Mopkop> Baie om voor dankbaar te wees! And you?
<Kilos> ook net so dankie, miskien meer as jy even
<Kilos> ek is gereboot sodat ek julle almal kon leer ken
<Mopkop> Ek verstaan nie?
<Kilos> man ek was dooi en weer terug gestuur
<Kilos> thats why ek so dom is
<Mopkop> Ek dink ek verstaan...
<Kilos> hehe
<Mopkop> Wel ek is bly oom is met ons.
<Kilos> dankie seun
<Kilos> hoe gaan dit met jou project
<Kilos> taak ding
<Mopkop> Ugh, stadig. Ek moet alles op die rekenaar doen, en dan word my aandag die heeltyd afgetrek :(
<Kilos> maak dit klaar
<Mopkop> Facebook, en Youtube en wie weet wat nog.
<Kilos> sit af daai goed
<Mopkop> Ek sal, wil net gou eers....
<Mopkop> Ok :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> se net vir almal sorry got a site to build when project is done
<Kilos> dis als in jou hande nou
<Mopkop> I just got a very bright idea. I always get these Ideas when I'm supposed to be working. Why not build a site locally using Joomla or Wordpress, then wget the entire site to get the static html pages. And then just FTP the output to the server? This way you can make very fast sites using Wordpress or Joomla.
<Kilos> lol
<Mopkop> I just tried it with a Joomla site I built and it works perfectly :)
<Kilos> you already know the answer to that
<Mopkop> Kilos: No, I don't?
<Kilos> you are supposed to be doing a project
<Kilos> the answer is to build it with bzr and nikola
<Mopkop> O yes, back to crises intervention....
<Mopkop> Yes I know for the Ubuntu sites. I just thought that this would be a good idea in general. 
<Mopkop> Kilos: You have a website using wordpress, don't you?
<Kilos> it might be for another site but concentrate on your project 
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> wordpress is a pain in my ....
<Kilos> stupid thing doesnt recognise my password
<Mopkop> Stupid wordpress. Back to assignment...
<Kilos> lol good boy
<kulelu88> wordpress is 2004
<kulelu88> but pays the bills :P
<Kilos> i went there to look at something else but had to register before it let me in and now the onlu way i can get in is from the link in the email they sent me
<Kilos> now im not interested anymore
<Kilos> wb Jacques_StrY  
<Jacques_StrY> Hi
<inetpro> Mopkop: https://etherpad.net/p/Ubuntu_Africa
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> hi inetpro  
<Kilos> wow inetpro  you just typed just start typing and he?
<Kilos> how did i see that
<Kilos> is that in pm?
<superfly> ohi
<Kilos> lol
<Mopkop> Hello superfly!
<Mopkop> Kilos: It's in the broweser on Etherpad.
<Mopkop> browser 
<Kilos> no man i read that
<superfly> Kilos: you on KDE?
<Kilos> oh you mean there is a chat thing too?
<Kilos> yes superfly  
<Kilos> for a year now
<superfly> Kilos: do you have a little icon of a pair of scissors in your system tray? (where all your notifications are)
<Kilos> yes
<superfly> Kilos: right-click on it, and click "Configure"
<superfly> under "clipboard history size", type in "2048"
<superfly> Then, click on "Shortcuts" on the left
<inetpro> Kilos: we've used this before
<captine> evening all... 
<superfly> then click on "Open Klipper at Mouse Position"
<captine> anyone got a good tool to connect to ms sql servers from ubuntu... or to DB2 databases?
<Kilos> i cant
<superfly> Kilos: ?
<captine> ms sql driver for odbc and linux is for redhat specifically....
<Kilos> in configure klipboard history size in cant type in there
<Kilos> it goes t 2010
<superfly> Kilos: that'll do
<superfly> captine: I last worked with MS over 10 years ago. Sorry
<Mopkop> captine, maybe there is a jdbc for mssql?
<Kilos> it to 2048 by up arrow
<superfly> Kilos: great
<superfly> Kilos: now, click on "Shortcuts" on the left
<superfly> Kilos: then click on "Open Klipper at Mouse Position"
<superfly> Kilos: then click on "Custom"
<superfly> Then click on the button
<captine> Mopkop, looking at squirrel sql
<captine> superfly, you fortunate
<superfly> then press, Ctrl+Shift+V
<superfly> Kilos: then click OK
<Kilos> what happened
<superfly> Kilos: did you do all of that?
<Jacques_StrY> captine: from what I remember you still use the red hat one just a bit of a more complicated install
<Jacques_StrY> http://codesynthesis.com/~boris/blog/2011/12/02/microsoft-sql-server-odbc-driver-linux/
<Kilos>  Ctrl+Shift+V didnt show any action
<superfly> Kilos: did you try to type or, or did you press those keys?
<Jacques_StrY> captine: it's a old blog post but should still work
<Kilos> just pressed those keys
<Kilos> then ticked ok
<superfly> Kilos: OK, press Ctrl+Shift+V now
<Jacques_StrY> captine: more up to date - http://onefinepub.com/2014/03/installing-unixodbc-2-3-2-higher-ubuntu-12-04-lts/
<superfly> Kilos: Just anywhere
<Kilos> nothing
<superfly> Kilos: ai. did you follow my steps properly?
<Kilos> sjoe i think so
<superfly> Kilos: you saw the list of shortcuts, right?
<Kilos> yes
<superfly> and you clicked on "Open Klipper..." right?
<Kilos> and ticked custom
<superfly> Kilos: you missed a step
<superfly> >> and you clicked on "Open Klipper..." right?
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> where is open klipper
<superfly> in the list of shortcuts
<Kilos> in custom the button is on none
<superfly> Kilos: http://pbrd.co/1C5gfyv
<superfly> Kilos: then click on it
<Kilos> it shows input
<superfly> Kilos: and then press Ctrl+Shift+V
<superfly> Kilos: it will ask you if you want to Reassign the shortcut, and you click "Yes"
<Kilos> ooo i saw funny stuffs now
<superfly> what did you see?
<Kilos> white squares with lots black stuffs in them
<Kilos> oi now in browser is also configure klipper
<superfly> Kilos: yes, that's mine. Did you make your screen look like mine?
<Kilos> browser icon show pasteboard
<Kilos> let me compare them
<superfly> Kilos: yes, because I used pasteboard to upload the screenshot of MY configuration so that you can see what yours is supposed to look like
<Kilos> ya looks same
<superfly> GreaT
<superfly> Kilos: now, if you press Ctrl+Shift+V a menu will open up
<Kilos> yay now it asked to reasitgn
<superfly> great
<superfly> click OK to save it
<Kilos> done
<Kilos> cool ty superfly  
<superfly> Kilos: go select a few things, click "Ctrl+C" and then after doing that a few times, press Ctrl+Shift+V
<Mopkop> Hay guys, still having problem with nikola.
<Mopkop> This is what is looks like on my computer: http://pbrd.co/1C5hqhv
<superfly> Mopkop: which version of Nikola
<captine> hi all.  anyone hear bout this?  https://documentfreedom.org/
<Mopkop> Nikola v7.3.1
<Kilos> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/14369/change-or-reset-windows-password-from-a-ubuntu-live-cd/
<Kilos> haha
<superfly> Mopkop: and you ran "nikola build" and then "nikola serve" ?
<Mopkop> superfly: Yes.
<superfly> Mopkop: works for me. try deleting your "cache" and "output" directories
<Mopkop> If I go to the live site and copy-paste the JavaScript in the footer into the footer in my local site and create the corresponding script in the assets folder. It works perfectly.
<inetpro> captine: yes, DFD has been ongoing for a few years already 
<Mopkop> Let met try that...
<superfly> Mopkop: also, did you do a "bzr up" in trunk?
<inetpro> captine: but I forgot about it to be honest
<Mopkop> is it the same as bzr update? then yes.
<superfly> yeah, just shorthand
<Mopkop> Nope, still the same problem :(
<captine> inetpro, cool.  I sent to our IT team... held back on comments about open standards.... big microsoft lovers... :)
<inetpro> captine: remember to mention it in our meeting tomorrow
<superfly> Mopkop: open up the dev console, refresh, and tell me if you see any errors
<inetpro> in fact maybe even get a few people to talk about it before the meeting already and tell us in the meeting what you guys are planning :-)
<superfly> Mopkop: bzr revno definitely says "2" ?
<Kilos> and add it to the agenda maybe
<Mopkop> superfly: What is the dev console?  Yes it says 2.
<superfly> Mopkop: right-click on the page and click on "Inspect Element (Q)"
<Mopkop> O, that...
<Kilos> oh superfly  doesnt he have to be in the dev group?
<superfly> Kilos: dis iets anders
<Kilos> o ok
<Mopkop> superfly: Nope, all clear.
<Mopkop> And all the buttons there are selected, CSS JS Net and so on.
<Mopkop> This is the source: http://bin.snyman.info/cjcwr
<captine> Kilos, that link uses 9.10.  you think it is still applicable for newer Windows versions?
<superfly> Mopkop: my guess is that you actually have a security setting that is True where mine is False, but I can't remember the name of that setting, so I can't go and disable it in my browser. Which is why it works for me
<Kilos> let me go see captine  
<Kilos> you talking about the frredom day link?
<Kilos> freedom
<superfly> Mopkop: weird, that's not right.
<Mopkop> superfly: Yes, this line is missing: <script src="/assets/js/all-nocdn.js"></script>
<Mopkop> If I add it and the all-nocdn.js file it works.
<superfly> Mopkop: it's not just that. you have 3 files, where I have one
<superfly> Mopkop: what's the output of "cat themes/ubuntuafrica/bundles" ?
<Mopkop> Yes, I noticed that too. It is like that in the raw Nikola code, not just in the output. Which is why I thought bzr is not getting the right code.
<Mopkop> Let me see...
<Mopkop> assets/css/all-nocdn.css=bootstrap.css,bootstrap-theme.css,rst.css,code.css,colorbox.css,theme.css,custom.css
<Mopkop> assets/css/all.css=rst.css,code.css,colorbox.css,theme.css,custom.css
<Mopkop> assets/js/all-nocdn.js=jquery.min.js,bootstrap.min.js,jquery.colorbox-min.js,theme.js
<Mopkop> assets/js/all.js=jquery.colorbox-min.js,theme.js
<superfly> Mopkop: ai. no pastie!
<superfly> Mopkop: that's why we have paste bins
<Mopkop> Sorry...
<superfly> OK, that's right
<superfly> so it looks like your CDN setting is wrong
<Mopkop> Where do I change it?
<superfly> Mopkop: ahaaaa, I think I know what the problem is
<Mopkop> Yes?
<superfly> Mopkop: sudo apt-get install python-webassets
<captine> Kilos, i was referring to you resetting windows password link
<Mopkop> I tried to pip that last night, but let me try apt-get
<Kilos> oh captine  i did it with 14.04
<superfly> Mopkop: don't pip unless you *have* to
<Kilos> worked kiff
<Mopkop> python-webassets is already the newest version
<Mopkop> Let met try to reinstall
<Mopkop> Nope, still the same problem :(
<superfly> Mopkop: last line of defense, find the "USE_BUNDLES" setting in conf.py, uncomment it and set it to True (with a capital T)
<Mopkop> Ok...
<superfly> in my version of Nikola, it defaults to True
<superfly> it might have changed
<superfly> Mopkop: oh, do you have the Python 2 or 3 version of Nikola running?
<superfly> try installing python3-webassets
<Mopkop> superfly: not sure. I use that pyenv thing.
<Mopkop> Maaz nikola
<Maaz> http://bin.snyman.info/npcn4
<captine> weird.  Skype on Linux works at home, but didnt connect at work... thought skype got thru any firewall... lol.  esp considering it works on Windows at the office.
<superfly> pyenv or virtualenv? 
<inetpro> $ python --version
<inetpro> Python 2.7.6
<captine> Kilos, and which Windows version? xp, 7, 8?
<Kilos> 7
<Mopkop> pyenv
<Mopkop> Python 2.7.6
<superfly> inetpro: negatory
<superfly> inetpro: Nikola comes in both 2 and 3 flavours, just running that command does not tell you which version of Python Nikola is using
<inetpro> superfly: I don't have Python 3 installed 
<inetpro> just saying mine workd with Python 2.7.6
<inetpro> works as well
<Mopkop> This is the code in base.tmpl
<Mopkop> http://bin.snyman.info/gczsk
<smile> bye :)
<smile> good night! :D
<Kilos> night smile  
<Mopkop> Night Night smile!
<Kilos> sleep tight
<superfly> Mopkop: that's right
<Kilos> superfly  how come i saw your klipper thing and didnt have to go to the link?
<superfly> Kilos: because you don't remember clicking on the link
<Mopkop> Hmm, then it must be a compile error in Nikola
<Kilos> oh
<Mopkop> Let' see...
<inetpro> Mopkop, superfly: I know what it is
<Mopkop> Yes?
<superfly> inetpro: wat is dit?
<inetpro> I updated my pyenv and plugins/pyenv-virtualenv/
<inetpro> now also getting the same problem
<Mopkop> Ah.
<inetpro> did a 'git pull' on each of them
<inetpro> not sure which one breaks it
<superfly> nou ja, you want to use some dudes untested piece of code
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> You see why I say, "just stick with  virtualenv"?
<inetpro> Kilos: where's the sjambok?
<inetpro> and where's stickyboy?
<Kilos> hahaha 
<Kilos> he has gone to the states for 2 weeks i think
<Mopkop> So I just pip virtualenv?
<superfly> no, sudo apt-get install virtualenv
<Kilos> remind me to rev him when he gets back
<superfly> then "virtualenv --system-site-packages ~/virtualenv"
<superfly> then "~/virtualenv/bin/pip install nikola"
<Mopkop> E: Unable to locate package virtualenv
<Mopkop> Do I need a ppa?
<superfly> no, sudo apt-get install python-virtualenv
<superfly> my mistake, sorry, trying to do 3 things at once here
<Mopkop> Oh, I already have it. Lol
<Jacques_StrY> night all
<Mopkop> Night Jacques_StrY!
<Mopkop> So how do I use virtualenv?
<superfly> [21:46:16] <superfly> then "virtualenv --system-site-packages ~/virtualenv"
<superfly> [21:46:30] <superfly> then "~/virtualenv/bin/pip install nikola"
<Mopkop> and then nikola will work? So I don't need to activate anyting?
<Mopkop> But now I get Nikola version 6.2.1
<superfly> ~/virtualenv/bin/pip install --upgrade nikola
<Mopkop> Upgrading....
<inetpro> hmm...
 * inetpro deleted ~/.pyenv/versions/Nikola/ and started a fresh pyenv virtualenv Nikola
<inetpro> I see the image now
<inetpro> so I'm not convinced any more... maybe I just missed something else
<inetpro> following my instructions at https://trello.com/c/hRfmh5Kd works fine
<Mopkop> Now I get a bunch of errors when I build :(
<inetpro> but superfly I hear what you say about trusting other people's code
<Mopkop> inetpro: I tried following it to the letter, but I get errors when I try to pip install webassets
<inetpro> Mopkop: what errors?
<inetpro> pastebin it
<inetpro> I might have left out another dependancy 
<Mopkop> O wait sudo....
<Mopkop> :(
<inetpro> uh?
<Mopkop> A lot of these: warning: no previously-included files matching 'out.css' found under directory 'examples'
<superfly> Mopkop: no! don't sudo pip!
<Mopkop> Oops...
<superfly> sudo pip forces pip to install external packages into your system python, where your package manager has no idea what's going on
<superfly> sudo pip is bad
<superfly> you need to use the pip from inside your virtualenv
<Mopkop> Ah, maybe that's how I broke it in the first place....
<superfly> and in this case you don't even need to do that
<inetpro> ai!
<superfly> because you already installed webassets via your package manager
<superfly> ~/virtualenv/bin/pip
<superfly> no sudo
<Mopkop> Requirement already up-to-date
<Mopkop> Does virtualenv also have an activate command like pyenv?
<superfly> pyenv is just a (bad) wrapper around virtualenv
<Mopkop> But I don't get how to run nikola from virtualenv?
<superfly> ~/virtualenv/bin/nikola
<Mopkop> ah, was looking at that...
<Mopkop> How do you set an alias again?
<superfly> Python? ~/virtualenv/bin/python
<superfly> ln -s <source> <target>
<Mopkop> Yay it works now!
<Mopkop> Thank you superfly and inetpro. I know  you are very busy.
<Mopkop> Ok good night all. And thank you for all the help!
<kulelu88> you don't need virtualenv anymore with docker
<inetpro> kulelu88: maybe you need to help us with docker a bit 
<inetpro> but not now
<superfly> kulelu88: with something small like nikola for building a site, docker is overkill
<kulelu88> no problem inetpro . I am working on a docker-workflow. I am so far setup with ubuntu + python. Next I'm building basic onion layers like django, flask, etc.
<kulelu88> superfly: true, but Docker keeps the base system clean. Having many extra libs on your base install is unnecessary 
<inetpro> superfly: but docker is supposed to simplify things
<superfly> inetpro: when you're running servers, sure
<superfly> kulelu88: two packages is hardly "many extra"
<kulelu88> superfly: are there any ubuntu-level libs required?
<superfly> kulelu88: for nikola? only python-virtualenv and python-webassets - the rest goes into the virtualenv
<kulelu88> so nothing below? Like a C package, etc.
<superfly> no
<superfly> at least, not as far as I know.
<kulelu88> yeah then docker isn't necessary
<kulelu88> although still useful if many of you are using Nikola for the same site
<superfly> yeah, I don't do the "C-extensions in your virtualenv" thing
<inetpro> ideally this pyenv thingamajig should be packaged and easier to use for newbies
<kulelu88> superfly: I don't think virtualenv allows for that
<superfly> inetpro: from my perspective, pyenv only makes things more complicated
<kulelu88> it only isolates py stuff
<superfly> kulelu88: it does, as long as you have the build tools available
<superfly> kulelu88: apparently you can pip install mod_wsgi
<superfly> kulelu88: it just puts it all in your virtualenv instead of in your system
<superfly> anyway, bed time for me
<superfly> got all my AngularJS tests passing
<inetpro> superfly: true, it does more than what we really need
<superfly> \o/
<kulelu88> wow, I didn't know this
<kulelu88> tc superfly 
<superfly> night all! have fun storming the castle!
<inetpro> yep, sleep is needed
<inetpro> good night superfly
<Kilos> sjoe i fell asleep
<Kilos> night all sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2015-03-24
<barrydk> Morning everyone
<nlsthzn> o/
 * nlsthzn is frustrated with the proteas and damn rain
<nlsthzn> grrrr
<mazal> Morning everyone
<Jacques_Stry> Morning all
 * Kilos crawls in and waves
<Kilos> inetpro  i remembered you giving me the clipboard thing on unity, was glipper i think
<Kilos> and good morning to you
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<Kilos> hi Jacques_Stry  
<Padroni> HOla
<Kilos> hi Padroni  
<Padroni> hi
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> nlsthzn: at least we got a wicket now
<inetpro> dicey stuff!
<Padroni> hi inetpro
<Kilos> hmm... me forgot about the cricket
<Kilos> helloooo inetpro  nlsthzn  
<Kilos> morning superfly  
<Kilos> hi TinuvaMac  
<TinuvaMac> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
 * Padroni waves
 * Jacques_Stry waves
<Kilos> hmm... looks like hes battling again
<magespawn> hi all
<magespawn> big storm last night, no power, sorry i missed the meeting
<Kilos> meeting tonight magespawn  
<Jacques_Stry> isn't meeting today?
<magespawn> ah well, then all is well
<Jacques_Stry> Almost thaught I missed it too
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> hah, let me go clean my calender quickly
<Kilos> 4th tuesday of the month
<Kilos> if there are 5 tuesdays its still the 4th
<superfly> hi Kilos, et al
<Padroni> hi superfly
<magespawn> just 'found' an IBM Xeon server 
<superfly> hey Padroni
<superfly> magespawn: nice!
<Padroni> hoe gaan dit
<Kilos> magespawn  found?
<magespawn> looks like an old machine two processors running at 2.8Ghz with 1024 ram
<Kilos> where did you find it
<magespawn> it was standing in a store, so far it powers up without a problem
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> thats fast enoung for a server
<Kilos> enough
<magespawn> looks like it is running windows server 2003, so obviously that is going to have to change
<magespawn> bios date is jan 16 2004
<Jacques_Stry> haha
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> Padroni: besig, maar fine, dankie.
<Kilos> hi Kerbero  
<Kerbero> More oom Kilos 
<Kilos> hi psyatw  
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<psyatw> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> wb inetpro  
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> wat breek jy boetie?
<psyatw> what is een boetie?
<Kilos> brother
<Kilos> what are you breaking brother
<Kilos> sorry i forget we have non afrikaans speakers here
<psyatw> well, I speak dutch
<psyatw> it's just that I'm not familiar with all of the slang
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> sorry
<Kilos> boetie=younger brother
<psyatw> aha
<Jacques_Stry> or older
<psyatw> lol
<Kilos> younger
<Jacques_Stry> could be both
<Kilos> oh ya
<Kilos> supposed to be younger but we use it for all brothers
<Kilos> when i use it its means younger brother 99% of the time
<Kilos> hehe
<psyatw> broertje
<Kilos> ya i think we use broertjie as well
<psyatw> but there isn't as much slang in standard dutch as there seems to be in afrikaans
<Kilos> Jacques_Stry  ^^
<psyatw> as far as I know at least
<Jacques_Stry> kilos: then what do you call an older brother "ouboet"?
<Kilos> ja
<Kilos> thats what i call my heavy
<Kilos> but we always say, it doesnt matter what you call me as long as its not late for dinner
<Jacques_Stry> haha
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> hi arnaudmez_  
<arnaudmez_> hi Kilos
<arnaudmez_> how's life today
<arnaudmez_> ?
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<Kilos> watching cricket wc semis
<Kilos> very tense
<arnaudmez_> :D
<arnaudmez_> I'm right bro
<arnaudmez_> I got tha exchange fro, evolution 3.10 working like a charm
<Kilos> cool well done
<arnaudmez_> now left I have to completely learn myself libreoffice, become as strong as possible to get a rod of MS office
<Kilos> write a how to so the next guy that battles has something to help
<Jacques_Stry> Well you can try kingsoft office - better compatibility with ms office files and interface are more similar
<Kilos> ai! we lose
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> that is not on!!
<Kilos> not nice no
<Jacques_Stry> I tried libreoffice but just couldn't - my office files didn't even display remotely correct
<Jacques_Stry> and with kingsoft everything just works
<Jacques_Stry> don't use it much these days as I mostly do everything in Google Apps
<Padroni> I use libreoffice
<Padroni> on my desktop
<Padroni> i have found that when someone sends .docx files with images in
<Padroni> you can't view it
<Padroni> so I open those Word files with my Archive Viewerr
<Padroni> and extract it that way
<Padroni> crude but effective
<arnaudmez_> Jacques_Stry: I will give a try to kinsoft office
<arnaudmez_> they're saying there is a version equal to MSO 2013
<Kilos> .docx rings a bell , im sure i read one sometime back
<Kilos> without installing extra stuff
<Jacques_Stry> libre does open them but compatibility is bad 
<Kilos> ah
<Padroni> yes
<Padroni> so bad that you kinda need to decompile the doc to get to the attachments
<Padroni> but then again
<Padroni> anyone that sends a screenshot via a Word doc should have their damn thumbs removed
<Padroni> as they obviously have not evolved past the point of knowing not to eat their own poop
<Kilos> maybe i used abiword
<Kilos> who knows or cares
<Kilos> easier to tell peeps dont send me that yucky stuff
 * mazal agrees with Padroni
<Private_User> sad people, SA is out, very close though
<mazal> Ek wil die horries kry as iemand a screenshot stuur in word doc
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> it happens Private_User  
<Kilos> good exciting game though
<mazal> Rain robbed us
<mazal> We would have gotten another huge score if not for that
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> who knows
<mazal> 3rd world now that rain takes us out
<mazal> world cup even
<Kilos> we still alive in the super 15 so thats ok
<Kilos> go sharks
<Private_User> Yeah I agree mazal they would have had a higher score if not for the rain
<Jacques_Stry> Go Sharks!, but I think rain was in Sharks favor
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> mazal  psensor werk mooi ne
<mazal> huh ?
<Kilos> o gebruik jy die ander ding
<Kilos> check psensor uit
<mazal> oh daai , het al vergeet van hom , nog net die een keer dit gecheck
<mazal> Can't even remember the command
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> psensor just runs in background with an icon on the panel
<mazal> Haven't got that far oom
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Only did cli
<Kilos> als word te veel
<mazal> In my case I don't know the how-to for the applet way
<Kilos> i didnt do anything other than install psensor
<mazal> Nothing is that simple , ever
<Kilos> it did all the work itself
<mazal> kubuntu ?
<Kilos> ya 
<Kilos> al wat ek nou gebruik
<mazal> Hmm , works nice , installed it now
<mazal> A few that I don't know what it is though
<mazal> temps I mean
<Kilos> ya me too
<Kilos> like temp 1 that never changes
<Kilos> but too much work to try find that out too
<mazal> I wish I knew which fan was which , the fastest one is probably the cpu fan
<Kilos> lol , who cares as long as they keep the temp within linits
 * Kilos greets tumbleweed  confluency  and other silent members
<Kilos> inetpro  the hot spark is gone!
<Kilos> fing him , torture him, and bring him back
<Kilos> s/fing/find
<inetpro> Kilos: give him a break, he probably needs a holiday 
<Kilos> what should i break first?
<Kilos> ok i agree im strupid, where is the gmail logout button thing
<ThatGraemeGuy> click on your face, top right
<Kilos> ty ThatGraemeGuy  
<Kilos> cant get into other accounts till one is logged out
<Kilos> oh ya
<Kilos> Maaz  announce Meeting tonight , here at 20.30 guys
<Maaz> Hear ye, hear ye! Meeting tonight , here at 20.30 guys
<inetpro> Kilos: why have multiple email accounts?
<inetpro> btw, have you and superfly got your ubuntu address yet?
<Kilos> ? inetpro  
<Kilos> what address
<Kilos> i have multiple accounts because
 * Kilos thinks a bit
<Kilos> oh ya
<Kilos> ! is for the xperia with nothing happening there
<Kilos> 2 is my main account that you share the addy now and again
<Kilos> 3 is for when you are using 2
 * Kilos hides
<Kilos> I would like to apologize to anyone i have not yet offended, please be patient! i will get to you shortly
<inetpro> Kilos: you do know that you can forward messages sent to one account to another?
<Kilos> yessir
<inetpro> ok
<Kilos> 1 is for no activity only the google stuff for xperia
<Kilos> the 3rd one i made for places like flashrom and some other stuffs that i dont want on main account as well
<Kilos> if you think back it was your suggestion
<Kilos> want die eerste een was n lelike epos adres i think you said
<Kilos> but now it personifies me
<Kilos> hi kulelu88  
<kulelu88> Hi oom
<Kilos> meeting here tonight hey
<kulelu88> time?
<Kilos> 20.30
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> wat nou weer
<Kilos> inetpro  the g+ automagic is late
<inetpro> no
<Kilos> does it remind at 20.25
<inetpro> if you use g+ you will have seen enough of the event in the last few days
<Kilos> i get mails but none today
<Kilos> it reminds via email from 2 weeks before the time
<inetpro> you are clearly not a g+ user
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> it wastes valuable data
<inetpro> don't worry about it, others use it
<Kilos> lol
<Mopkop> Hello all!
<Kilos> hi Mopkop  
<kulelu88> woops
<kulelu88> ctrl +w
<Mopkop> kulelu88: Haha, i'm the same. Too much windows...
<Mopkop> On the ubuntu-africa site, can we perhaps say "Join us" instead of "Get involved?"
<Kilos> thats a good idea in my opinion Mopkop  inetpro  ^^
<Kilos> or even Learn more
<Mopkop> I just thought that since Ubuntu-Africa is a group rather than a project "Join Us" would be much more descriptive. Also it would be easier to make the page, at least for me.
<Kilos> cool then go for it
<Kilos> as long as the get ubuntu links are still there i think
<Mopkop> That's on a different page.
<Kilos> oh ya
<Kilos> do what you find easiest Mopkop  the fly will review it and shout at you if it sucks
<Kilos> hahaha
<Mopkop> Perhaps IRC should be 'Talk to us' or 'Chat with us' or just 'Chat'. Not everyone will know what is meant by IRC Channel.
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> chat with us
<Kilos> then you give the link #ubuntu-africa
<Mopkop> Yes, and embed the online IRC client.
<Kilos> ya that
<Mopkop> Everytime I type in nikola new_page it puts the page in the folder where the conf.py is, instead of "pages". Is this normal?
<Kilos> hi amanica  
<Mopkop> Hello amanica!
<amanica> hi guys :)
<Kilos> i have no idea Mopkop  
<Kilos> but sounds like it could be the way it works
<Kilos> if you look at the ubuntu-za site you should see what happens not so?
<Mopkop> maybe I could just do this: nikola new_page <page name> && mv <page name> pages/<page name. Oh wait, cd pages should work better....
<Kilos> ? im lost with that clever peeps stuff
<Mopkop> Lol, it seems like it makes the file in the current directory, so i'm not very clever if I could not figure that out :-/.
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> superfly: ping
<Kilos> lo nuvolari  hes afk atm
<nuvolari> hi oom 
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> hmm, I can't remember
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> oh yes!
<nuvolari> ghandi
<nuvolari> superfly: unping
<nuvolari> *gandi
<nuvolari> :'(
<nuvolari> someone took johan.name!
<nuvolari> very funky... I don't know what it means: johan.みんな
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> looks cool though
<Kilos> hard for peeps that dont know tab complete
<Kilos> Mopkop  i think you can leave out the website bit where it says You can be involved in improving our web site
<Kilos> peeps can look but only we will do whats needed
<Mopkop> You mean in the Africa sites?
<Kilos> also the part about bzr and branching
<Kilos> ya
<Mopkop> Yes I was planning on doing that. I'm not using the ubuntu-za site as reference.
<Kilos> cool
<Mopkop> For now, I'm just concetrating on the first 3 pages and the links.
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> dont forget you task hey
<Kilos> project
<Mopkop> On the 'Join us' page, I have a 'Why join', 'Who can join' and 'How to join'. Under How to join, i'll put a shot walkthrough on what needs to be done -j oining Lauchpad and so forth. 
<Mopkop> I'm working on my assignment during the day, 8 - 5 :)
<Kilos> aha
<captine> evening all
<Kilos> hi captine  
<Kilos> i go eat
<magespawn> hi captine
<magespawn> hi all
<Kilos> ohi magespawn  too
<captine> enjoy.  just ate 
<Kilos> ty
<Mopkop> Hello captine, magespawn!
<captine> hi hi
<magespawn> hi Mopkop 
<nuvolari> why the bleep is the interweb so slow whenever it's meeting night? :'(
<nuvolari> I need to cook some food. bbl
<magespawn> not too sure if that is the cause, but there is somehing going on for sure
<Squirm> Good evening
<magespawn> hi Squirm 
<magespawn> have you guys read this http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2009/09/microsoft-teaches-best-buy-employees-how-to-troll-linux-users/
<captine> nope.  reading now
<magespawn> would be funny, except for the fact that many people will believe it
<Squirm> magespawn: That's hilarious
<Squirm> and ridiculous 
<magespawn> got it from the mailing list
<magespawn> but because of the resonable presentation people will not question it
<magespawn> a  bit like the ones they put out against google, gmail man and are you getting scroogled?
<captine> magespawn, old article, but interesting
<Mopkop> Kilos: Have you made a Facebook page for Ubuntu Africa yet?
<Kilos> nope i dont like facebook
<Mopkop> Kilos: Should I make it then?
<Kilos> is the site finished?
<Mopkop> No, not yet, just putting in the links so long.
<Kilos> you can make a fb page if you like
<Mopkop> And twitter and stuff. Is it really necessary for now. I mean if no-one is going to maintain those pages, should we link it to the site. Maybe post-pone the social links, until we actually have social links?
<Kilos> ya maybe
<Kilos> social stuff can wait but not irc
<Kilos> everyone is on twitter anyway'
<Mopkop> Is there a meeting tonight?
<Kilos> yes Mopkop  in 45 minutes
<Kilos> hi qwebirc29381  
<qwebirc29381> hi kilos, amanica here, trying out the web irc, can't seem to set my nick:(
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos>   /nick newnick
<Kilos> ah you made it
<magespawn> captine: you know i almost never check the date until someone says something
<amanica1> thx kilos :)
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> magespawn  meeting tonight hey
<Kilos> i dunno where fly and pro are
<magespawn> yes, i will be here, unless the power goes agian
<magespawn> working, then family
<Kilos> where is your fancy fone
<magespawn> which one? lol
<magespawn> no data left
<Kilos> you got more than 1
<magespawn> well i think i do
<Kilos> so no excuse to miss meetings
 * Kilos makes a note of that
<Mopkop> Power out?
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> hi qwebirc41112  
<Kilos> wb magespawn  
<Kilos> hi meesterarend  long time no see
<meesterarend> jip
<meesterarend> very busy schedule here
<meesterarend> :P
<Kilos> all good with you
<meesterarend> always
<Kilos> ai! man never too busy for a 1 hour a month meeting at nigh
<stickyboy> I'mma ride for my mo-f$^@& n&$&@.
<Kilos> t
<stickyboy> I'mma die for my mo-f%#^&@ n&$@*!.
<meesterarend> hehehe
<meesterarend> i wish
<Kilos> hi stickyboy  you in the states?
<stickyboy> Gangsta rap gets the juices flowing, yo.
<stickyboy> Writing a grant. :D
<stickyboy> Kilos: Nah, Thursday night.
<Kilos> ah well you can attend our meeting tonight here
<Kilos> and behave
<Kilos> forget the rap stuff
<stickyboy> Oh snap, definitely.
<stickyboy> I'm here, ish.
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> forget multitasking as well
<stickyboy> You should talk about my GitHub streak in your meeting.
<magespawn> that will never happen Kilos 
<stickyboy> https://github.com/alanorth/  16 days!
<Kilos> oh wait
<Kilos> i was supposed to sjambok you
<Kilos> something on your github sh=tuff didnt work'
<meesterarend> gtg again was good to check in and see such a bussy channel
<meesterarend> :P
<Kilos> meesterarend  no man
<Kilos> meeting starts in 20 minutes
<Kilos> sjoe julle maak my oud
<stickyboy> lol
<stickyboy> Please stay, we have hot chocolate!
<stickyboy> Wait, I drank it.
<Kilos> hehe and cyber coffee
<magespawn> plenty of coffee though
 * Squirm looks around
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<Squirm> Kilos: If I'm not here, get nuvolari to drop me a message :P
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> Squirm  when?
<Kilos> meeting in 20
<Squirm> For the meeting?
<Squirm> then
<Kilos> ai!
<magespawn> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> magespawn: Done
<Kilos> where are you going
<magespawn> Maaz large please
<Maaz> magespawn: Huh?
<Squirm> To cook dinner
<magespawn> Maaz large 
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you magespawn
<Kilos> whew hurry, only time for fried eggs
<Squirm> Lamb chops
<Squirm> and cous-cous
<Squirm> Mmmmmm
<Kilos> no time man do that after meet
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> sounds really good
<Kilos> hurry Squirm  
<Squirm> Kilos: nope
<Squirm> Food now
<Squirm> Meet later I'm afraid
<Kilos> hurry
<Squirm> Lol
<Kilos> dont burn the chops
<Squirm> I'll chat to you after the meet then, plenty of time for you to chat to me if you want to
<Squirm> Didn't know I was so popular
<Kilos> we need you at meets man not after
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> numbers
<Kilos> all about the numbers
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and magespawn!
<Kilos> Maaz  ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> hi clr_  
<Kilos> inetpro  15 mins
<Kilos> dont be late please
<Kilos> im tired
<Kilos> hi Tonberry_  
<Tonberry_> hello
<Kilos> you here for the meeting?
<Kilos> no beer night tonight
<Tonberry_> no, just turned everything on while waiting for my dinner to finish cooking
<Kilos> sigh
<stickyboy> Kilos: I'm also cooking fried eggs, LOL.
<Kilos> lol
<stickyboy> And I made a nice loaf of bread last night.
<Kilos> cool
<stickyboy> So I'll have some nice toast with some melted cheddar.
<stickyboy> Oh baby
<Kilos> you gonna get fatter
<Kilos> Padroni  ping
<Padroni> Yo
<Kilos> yay meeting here in 10
<Padroni> ok
<Padroni> ping me again
<Padroni> in 10
<Kilos> ok
<kulelu88> longdrop botha
<Langjan> Hi Kilos et al 
<Kilos> hi Langjan  
<Kilos> nice to see you here oom
<Langjan> Thks seuntjie, please help, how do you get to the name of the person chatting to without typing it out?
<Kilos> hi dragonfly  welcome to ubuntu-za
 * stickyboy eats some cheese.
<stickyboy> DragonflyBSD...
<Kilos> type first 3 or 4 characters and hit tab
<stickyboy> https://www.dragonflybsd.org/
<stickyboy> They do some awesome stuff (like all the BSDs).
<stickyboy> They have some cool filesystem stuff.
<Langjan>  Like so Kilos ?  
<kulelu88> hit the tab button oom Langjan 
<kulelu88> Lan + tab = Langjan 
<Langjan> I did and it worked kulelu88 
<Langjan> wow!
<Kilos> yay well make a geek out of you yet
<Langjan> Die oui man leer nuwe truuks
<Kilos> lol
<kulelu88> truuks is nie afrikaans nie :O
<Kilos> about the only thing i am comfortable with is irc
<Langjan> Wat is dit dan kulelu88 
<magespawn> Kilos: and data recovery
<Langjan> Portugees? of Ingels?
<magespawn> and redoing things 9 or 10 times to get it right
<Kilos> lol @ magespawn  
<magespawn> most people would give up
<Kilos> normally i get irc stuff first time
 * nuvolari tiptoes in
 * Jacques_StrY sit's down
<Kilos> inetpro  ping
<Kilos> Padroni  ping
<kulelu88> oom Kilos is a master at minetest construction. what a lovely home <3
<Kilos> nuvolari  take over
<kulelu88> ek weet nie oom Langjan 
<Kilos> haha
 * Padroni waves
<nuvolari> Maaz: start meeting about Monthly IRC Meeting (March 2015)
 * Maaz gets out his memo-pad and cracks his knuckles
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic Welcoming and Introduction
<Maaz> Current Topic: Welcoming and Introduction
<Langjan> Lmga, nou het jy 'n nuwe truuk aangeleer
<Kilos> Maaz  I am Miles Sharpe
<Maaz> Kilos: Righto
<nuvolari> Welcome everyone
<magespawn> Maaz I am Greg Eames
<Maaz> magespawn: Done
<nuvolari> This is our IRC get-together for March
<Jacques_StrY> Maaz I am Jacques Strydom
<Maaz> Jacques_StrY: Sure
<nuvolari> I trust everyone had a good month! Hopefully not too busy
<nuvolari> Maaz: I am Johan Mynhardt
<Maaz> nuvolari: Yessir
<nuvolari> Hi oom Kilos, kulelu88, Langjan, magespawn, Jacques_StrY 
<Kilos> wb superfly  
<nuvolari> and stickyboy 
<Kilos> hi nuvolari  ty for taking over
<Langjan> I'm visiting short tonight, got up for the cricket then played bowls tournament all day, rekke is pap! 
<Mopkop> Moet ek ook hierdie I am ding doen?
<Kilos> sjoe ok Langjan  
<nuvolari> heh, all good Langjan 
<nuvolari> Mopkop: yes please
<superfly> Maaz: I am Raoul Snyman
<Maaz> superfly: Yessir
<nuvolari> oh hi superfly 
<Kilos> ja Mopkop  asb
<Mopkop> Maaz I am Ashton van Niekerk
<Maaz> Mopkop: Done
<Padroni> Maaz I am Padroni
<Maaz> Padroni: Yessir
<inetpro> Maaz: I am Gustav H Meyer
<Maaz> inetpro: Done
<captine> Maaz, I am Bradley Putzier
<Maaz> captine: Righto
<Langjan> I am Jan Greeff
<Kilos> you must put maaz in front Langjan  
<nuvolari> for anyone interested, tonight's agenda is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20150324
<Kilos> the bot keeps records of meetings
<amanica1> Maaz: I am Marius Kruger
<Maaz> amanica1: Sure
<nuvolari> oh hi captine, inetpro, amanica1 
<dragonfly> Maaz: I am DragonFly
<Maaz> dragonfly: Okay
<kulelu88> hello nuvolari 
<inetpro> Kilos: pong
<inetpro> hi everyone
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic Review minutes of previous meeting
<Maaz> Current Topic: Review minutes of previous meeting
<Kilos> lol inetpro  i was calling you for the meeting
<inetpro> oh
<nuvolari> I like the new structure we have, with the logs in the meeting page
<kulelu88> Maaz, I am kulelu88 
<Maaz> kulelu88: Yessir
<nuvolari> so if you guys want to review the previous minutes, it's on last month's page at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20150224
<nuvolari> *guys and ladies
<amanica1> hi nuvolari :)
 * nuvolari smacks Squirm with a foam-bat
<kulelu88> girls on the internet :O
<clr_> Maaz: I am Charl le Roux
<Maaz> clr_: Righto
<Kilos> there are very clever ubuntu women
<magespawn> ain't it cool
<inetpro> confluency: please talk to kulelu88
<kulelu88> I say after the meeting we all go do some digging
<kulelu88> no I'm shy inetpro *blush*
<nuvolari> lol
<inetpro> digging sounds like hard work
<inetpro> especially so after a CWC loss
<Kilos> kulelu88  our number 1 contact person for ubuntu is a lady as well
<nuvolari> we need more gurlz in the secret club though
<nuvolari> ladies in tech need more support
<kulelu88> What's on the agenda tonight
<nuvolari> kulelu88: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20150324
<Kilos> i didnt add so will go with the flow
<nuvolari> we don't have a lot that's new, but we should focus on 15.04?
<Kilos> hi qwebirc33542  welcome to ubuntu-za
<nuvolari> do you maybe know of any events being planned?
<nuvolari> it's next month...
<Kilos> and welcome to our monthly meeting
<kulelu88> nuvolari: is systemd now fully integrated into 15.04 and onwards?
<nuvolari> the age old problem of everyone being busy is taking its toll :(
<magespawn> as always
<nuvolari> kulelu88: I'm not sure :) my ear is too far from the track these days
<inetpro> nuvolari: DFD2015
<inetpro> tomorrow
<kulelu88> nuvolari: nobody is *that* busy. Let's just be honest and say that folks aren't that interested in these things
<captine> inetpro, dont see any South african events for DFD
<inetpro> captine: you can still arrange something
<Jacques_StrY> kulelu88: systemd implemented is beta so yes
<inetpro> like a office party
<captine> inetpro, lol.  I sent details to our IT team... didnt get a positive feeling back...
<Mopkop> What do you guys think of Mir?
<inetpro> Mopkop: that's offtopic now
<Kilos> lol
<kulelu88> I'd attend an ubuntu event if its on the weekend
<Mopkop> inetpro: O sorry...
<kulelu88> is anybody going for the software development weekend in April?
<Kilos> hi nardusg  welcome to ubuntu-za
<captine> kulelu88, never heard of software dev weekend.
<nardusg> Howdy
<amanica1> so far I'm not planing a release party for this release, will probably do one again for the next LTS 
<Jacques_StrY> For those interested Ubuntu is hosting Openstack webinar tomorrow http://goo.gl/jWAatp
<kulelu88> for anybody that is interested: http://www.meetup.com/coderetreat/events/221168158/
<Kilos> inetpro  can you take over please
<Kilos> netwerk is beneuk
<Kilos> thats from nuvolari  
<inetpro> Kilos: serious!?
<inetpro> eish!
<kulelu88> so do we wish to do more physical open-source related things now? like coding, documentation, etc. ?
<Kilos> ek probeer net my mtn netwerk op kry
<inetpro> ai!, ok, let's try
<inetpro> where are we?
<Kilos> kulelu88  there are always opening for those that can help the bug report peeps
<Kilos> hi eebrah  
<Kilos> welcome to uibuntu-za
<captine> daughter waking and going nuts.  gotto run.  will check the logs later.
<nuvolari> dafuq :( mtn/afrihost
<Kilos> ubuntu-za as well
<Kilos> ok captine  
<kulelu88> you need axxess, nuvolari 
<Kilos> hi zipper  wb
<zipper> Kilos: Hi
<magespawn> kulelu88: same company
<inetpro> kulelu88: Gauteng 2015 Autumn Code Retreat a FLOSS event?
 * nuvolari googles SFD
<nuvolari> when is SFD inetpro ?
<kulelu88> inetpro: I think so.
<kulelu88> I'm going to attend (I hope) so that I can write some code
<Kilos> kulelu88  are you interested in helping fix bugs
<eebrah> hi Kilos
<kulelu88> Kilos: I could, depending on the language
<Kilos> can i put you forward to the ubuntu council?
<Kilos> english
<zipper> I use ubuntu because I can't get viruses when I browse even the worst porn sites.
<inetpro> nuvolari: SFD is only in September
<nuvolari> oh, dfd
<nuvolari> :P
<kulelu88> oom Kilos, the programming language :P maybe they don't need code-fixers but more analysts to look at bugs
<Kilos> oh those languages
<Langjan> Maaz, I am Jan Greeff
<Maaz> Langjan: Yessir
<Kilos> i spose all
<Kilos> well done oom Langjan  
<inetpro> when is the next UDS?
<Langjan> Slow but sure Kilos 
<inetpro> UDS = Ubuntu Developer Summit
<kulelu88> loads of Ubuntu is written in Python IMO
<kulelu88> or rather, IIRC
<nuvolari> ah, DFD: https://documentfreedom.org/
<Kilos> ill find out more and let you know
<Kilos> i know there is a request out for more helpers
<inetpro> nuvolari: yes, sorry for not giving alink
<Kilos> doing that will be a big + towards getting membership
<nuvolari> I'm definitely going to spread the word tomorrow
<inetpro> events we need to focus on are: Ubuntu Developer Summit, Ubuntu Global Jam, Ubuntu Hour, Installfest, Release Parties
<inetpro> any others?
<nuvolari> oh hi Vince-0 
<Kilos> hi Vince-0  
<kulelu88> Why not get an Ubuntu Conference going
<nuvolari> hmm, not that I can think of
<Vince-0> SuP!
<nuvolari> kulelu88: human resources :P
<Kilos> meeting you can join Vince-0  
<nuvolari> we're out of those :'(
<Vince-0> Maaz, I am Vincent Swart
<Maaz> Vince-0: Alrighty
<magespawn> kulelu88: i like that idea
<nuvolari> Actually there's much going on in Cape Town, I don't know why there aren't more Linux-related stuff happening
<magespawn> nobody brought it up probably
<nuvolari> a conference would be awesome
<inetpro> Ubuntu Hours 2015 http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2979/
<kulelu88> well cape town would be the place to do it
<superfly> There's DebConf16
<inetpro> superfly: link?
<kulelu88> here's something outrageous. have an ubuntu conference like how they have Joomla ones. at a varsity with cheap accommodation 
<superfly> no link yet
<superfly> not an official one
<inetpro> ok
<stickyboy> Maaz: I am Alan Orth
<Maaz> stickyboy: Alrighty
<Kilos> hi williamk  
<nuvolari> oh hi williamk, welcom e:)
<stickyboy> Oh... what does that do. :D
<williamk> Hi all
<nuvolari> *welcome
<superfly> inetpro: here's the bid page: https://wiki.debconf.org/wiki/DebConf16/Bids/Cape_Town
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic
<Maaz> nuvolari: *blink*
<nuvolari> Maaz: current topic
<Maaz> nuvolari: *blink*
<nuvolari> :-/
<kulelu88> untrusted connection
<Kilos> lol different you
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic Events
<Maaz> Current Topic: Events
<Kilos> who trusts mtn anyway
<Vince-0> brb
<magespawn> inetpro maybe coordinate it all through trello
<nuvolari> a bit late to add the topic :P
 * inetpro thought it was added already
<nuvolari> williamk: I think I saw some meeting activity organised by you guys?
<nuvolari> or did that pass already?
 * magespawn have nt been back in awhile
<superfly> kulelu88: self-signed
<williamk> nuvolari - that did pass already? no one responded ( disappointed )
<williamk> I will try again soon
<Kilos> ai!
<nuvolari> hmm :(
<inetpro> Maaz: minutes so far
<Maaz> Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2015-03-24-18-31-27.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2015-03-24-18-31-27.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2015-03-24-18-31-27.html
<nuvolari> ah!
<nuvolari> thanks inetpro 
<inetpro> nuvolari: your connection ok now?
<nuvolari> inetpro: it seems like it, thank you
<kulelu88> nuvolari: we only see you once a month
<Vince-0> So what's the current topic 
<inetpro> ok... time running out, please go ahead
 * nuvolari is ashamed of himself
<nuvolari> :P
<nuvolari> Vince-0: Events
<Vince-0> Does anyone following Ubuntu UDS
<nuvolari> unf! mtn you suck
<Jacques_StrY> Vince-0, that's in November i think
<nuvolari> inetpro: we don't have a lot of topics, or should we move on to the plans for 2015 item?
<nuvolari> (think we kinda switched them around)
<inetpro> nuvolari: we were slack this month
 * inetpro still not quite ready for membership
<inetpro> just yet
<nuvolari> yeah
<nuvolari> likewise
<Kilos> ai1
<nuvolari> Maaz: agreed: take event discussions to mailing list
<Maaz> nuvolari: Excuse me?
<williamk> may I add a topic
<Kilos> ai! as well
<nuvolari> Maaz: agreed take event discussions to mailing list
<Maaz> Agreed: take event discussions to mailing list
<Kilos> yes please williamk  
<captine> Vince-0, I try, but havent managed to do it successfully.  just watch youtube videos after the fact
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic Plans for 2015
<Maaz> Current Topic: Plans for 2015
<Squirm> hello
<Kilos> wb Squirm  
<Squirm> Maaz: I am Sinjin Swanepoel
<Maaz> Squirm: Righto
<nuvolari> Right, so we really want to have more people apply for Ubuntu Membership. I've been putting it off for too long now
<Squirm> Woop
<nuvolari> but stuff gets in the way 
<inetpro> nuvolari: williamk wanted to say something
<kulelu88> individual ubuntu membership?
<nuvolari> add topic vs. saying something 
<nuvolari> but ok
<inetpro> williamk: ?
<nuvolari> williamk: you have the mic
<williamk> Documentation User Group, creating ECDL manuals ( http://ecdl.org/ ) as well as manuals for School Subjects based on DBE curriculum
<Kilos> Langjan  you watching?
<inetpro> nuvolari: let's keep that for Miscellaneous
<williamk> Based on Ubuntu LTS, and Debian
<Kilos> ballies mustnt try multitask on meeting nights
<Mopkop> Suggestion: Maybe we should put available events with details on the website?
<inetpro> nuvolari: mr chairman, are you still with us?
<Kilos> hmm...
<nuvolari> inetpro: I am
<nuvolari> confused now
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> which should be for misc?
<Kilos> dont eat and chair same time
<nuvolari> I'm not
 * inetpro suggests moving on to the Miscellaneous topic and then to williamk's topic
<nuvolari> right
<williamk> Book/Manual creation software, Mediawiki, Pubsweet or Booktype
<nuvolari> hang on williamk :P
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic Miscellaneous
<Maaz> Current Topic: Miscellaneous
<nuvolari> ok, go
<nuvolari> I was just wondering how involved school students would be able to become
<inetpro> Mopkop: we should actually talk about events all the time and just summarise them in the agenda before each meeting
<nuvolari> I know I had a passion for learning new things and as a matter of fact, back then I had more 'free time' and drive to document stuff for myself
<williamk> Mediawiki : http://www.mediawiki.org , Pubsweet : https://github.com/BookSprints/PubSweet , Booktype : https://github.com/sourcefabric/Booktypeyout
<inetpro> williamk: perhaps you should join us here more often and enlighten us as we go, or write up something for us on the mailing list
 * Kilos agrees
<magespawn> +1
<magespawn> i get a 404 of that laswt link
<kulelu88> nuvolari: in the age of whatsapp and co, the interest will be faint
<Kilos> yip 404 on last link williamk  
<nuvolari> yeah... :-/
<nuvolari> drones of social media
<kulelu88> wouldn't it be better to spread ubuntu on a cost-based model. it's cheaper for schools
 * inetpro votes for moving on to other Miscellaneous topics
<nuvolari> in terms of writing documentation?
<nuvolari> ack, already at 25 past
<magespawn> kulelu88: i have tried for four years at my sons school
<kulelu88> outcome? magespawn 
<nuvolari> was there anyone that tried signing the ubuntu code of conduct recently?
<nuvolari> or that need help doing that?
<magespawn> they installed win 7
<Kilos> yes a few
<Kilos> there is a how to on trello nuvolari  
<nuvolari> Kilos: a few doing it or needing help
<nuvolari> ah
<nuvolari> nvm.
<kulelu88> magespawn: aah well that makes it easier to give up
<nuvolari> cool!
<Kilos> b ut still stays a mission
<kulelu88> I wonder if we could have monthly meetings on the minetest server. 
<kulelu88> :D
<Jacques_StrY> >.<
<Jacques_StrY> haha
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> no bot to record the meeting
<nuvolari> I'll have a look, it can't be extremely difficult
<williamk> Booktype : https://github.com/sourcefabric/Booktype
<Kilos> the gpg key is what makes it harder nuvolari  
<kulelu88> won't there be a text log on the server? ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> ty williamk  that works
<inetpro> anything else?
<Kilos> graeme isnt here nights
<williamk> inetpro "write up something for us on the mailing list", will do
<nuvolari> and how are we on ubuntu-za launchpad id's?
<kulelu88> nuvolari: Something that would be nice for all of us to learn is how to use a nice linux mail client and to use pgp encryption for emails
<Kilos> nuvolari  we have 81 peeps on launchpad
<nuvolari> Kilos: that's good, an increase, I'm sure?
<Kilos> but min here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Members
 * inetpro thanks Kilos for efforts to grow the community
<Kilos> I asked in the list for peeps to enter their info or mail me the details
<Kilos> only a pleasure inetpro  
<Kilos> then i get you guys to do the real work
<nuvolari> hmm, need to urge them peeps to become members
<inetpro> oh and thanks to superfly, Mopkop and captine for helping with building of our websites
<nuvolari> it will be nice to have a good long list
<inetpro> Kilos: did I leave out others?
<Mopkop> My plessure!
<Kilos> nope i dont think so
<inetpro> guys, please get involved!
<Kilos> mayjac
<Kilos> maybe Jacques_StrY  
<nuvolari> Trello is coming along quite well
<nuvolari> lots of activity there
<Jacques_StrY> Nah I'm not involved enough yet
<inetpro> Kilos: oh, of course all the dudes on here on a daily basis are magic also
<Kilos> any bit thats done we are grateful for Jacques_StrY  
<kulelu88> what is the end game of spreading ubuntu? Kilos nuvolari 
<Kilos> yes we must ask williamk  to try attend here more
<nuvolari> kulelu88: hang on, we need to finish the agenda first
<Kilos> he can pull the lug guys in with him
 * nuvolari misses kbmonkey :'(
<Kilos> end game is world domination
<Jacques_StrY> I'll give a report on state of OSS in schools and problems faced to implement
<inetpro> nuvolari: topic please
<Kilos> ill see if i can finf=d monkey again
<captine> Jacques_StrY, you work on OSS in schools?
<captine> I am very interested in that
 * Padroni thinks Jacques had DAMN WELL BETTER BE...
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> ok, moving on, need to close off
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic Elect chairperson for next meeting
<Maaz> Current Topic: Elect chairperson for next meeting
 * Kilos votes nuvolari
 * nuvolari will try to prepare a bit better for April
 * Jacques_StrY seconds
<nuvolari> I'm available :)
<Kilos> nuvolari  have your connection sorted
<Kilos> fone and complain
<Kilos> or email the ceos
<inetpro> we need more volunteers as a backup next time
 * Mopkop thirds
 * Jacques_StrY feels nuvolari's pain - currently on wireless too
 * inetpro was ill prepared to take over as well
<inetpro> +1 for nuvolari
<nuvolari> Maaz: Agreed Chairperson for next meeting: nuvolari 
<Maaz> Agreed: Chairperson for next meeting: nuvolari
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic Next meeting
<Maaz> Current Topic: Next meeting
<inetpro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20150428
<inetpro> 28 April 2015
<nuvolari> maaz: Agreed next meeting will be 28 April 2015
<Maaz> Agreed: next meeting will be 28 April 2015
<Kilos> lol he is looking for a calender
<nuvolari> was. cli= cal -3
<nuvolari> :P
<nuvolari> ok
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic Closing
<Maaz> Current Topic: Closing
<nuvolari> thank you for taking the time to be here everyone
<inetpro> how do we calculate the 4th Thursday of the month on the cli?
<nuvolari> we appreciate your time and inlolvement
 * Kilos thanks nuvolari  for being our chair
<magespawn> no problem
<nuvolari> inetpro: well, visually, just do 'cal -3'
<nuvolari> not 'cal 3'
<nuvolari> cal -3 will show 3 months, prev, current, next
<Squirm> ^^
<nuvolari> cal 3 wil show the year's cal for the year 3
<inetpro> nuvolari: no man, would just be nice to have a straight answer to that question :-)
<nuvolari> oh
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> jou beurt id=s jou beurt
<Kilos> is
<nuvolari> inetpro: my sed+awk skills aren't up to scratch yet
<Jacques_StrY> captine, is it OK if I explain current state of OSS in schools tomorrow?
<nuvolari> See you all at next month's meeting!
<nuvolari> Maaz: End meeting
<Maaz> Meeting Ended
<Maaz> Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2015-03-24-18-31-27.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2015-03-24-18-31-27.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2015-03-24-18-31-27.html
<inetpro> nuvolari: like date -d 'next Friday'
<Jacques_StrY> captine: it's a bit of a long one
<Kilos> nuvolari  you will spend some more time here during the month as well
<williamk> "state of OSS in schools", part of the problem is that we don't have certification for things like ECDL, we can take that barrier away by creating manuals for ECDL,
<magespawn> sorry inetpro you want a straight answer? mister man page? lol
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> rtfs
<williamk> also creating manuals for school subjects, not only using FLOSS for the subject, but also creating the manual with FLOSS
<inetpro> date -d 'next Tuesday + 4 weeks'
<Kilos> williamk  will you please put all this info on the mailing list so everything is in one place as well
<Jacques_StrY> williamk: I'll look in to that tomorrow  - seems promising
<inetpro> thanks nuvolari
<williamk> Will do
<Kilos> lanjan also asked me about  it last week
<kulelu88> williamk: are you part of the JLUG on meetup.com?
<magespawn> inetpro that gives 00:00:00 as the time, how would you change that?
<Kilos> dbnlug
<williamk> kulelu88 : no
<inetpro> magespawn: date -d 'next Tuesday + 4 weeks' '+%A, %d %b %Y'
<inetpro> magespawn: man date
<Kilos> rofl
<inetpro> Kilos: I'm serious
<nuvolari> :-/ wtf
<nuvolari> how do I preserve the formatting?
<magespawn> touche inetpro 
<inetpro> :-)
 * Kilos hates man pages
<inetpro> lots of more interesting options
<Kilos> my man pages have names
<nuvolari> oh, i get it
<Kilos> inetpro  and superfly  
<Jacques_StrY> lol
<magespawn> lol
<inetpro> ai!
<magespawn> beat me to it
<Squirm> nuvolari: Down to 60, will upload tomorrow
<Kilos> i think this meet went well
<inetpro> Kilos: we can do better
<Kilos> we got something to work on
<Kilos> yes we can inetpro  if we can prepare better
<Kilos> and we need thinkers like williamk  here more often to help us work on things
<Jacques_StrY> True
<inetpro> williamk: you see that?
<Kilos> williamk  congrats on all you are doing in durbs
<Squirm> Gnight all
<inetpro> williamk: you are needed!
<Kilos> night Squirm  
<inetpro> good night Squirm
<nuvolari> night Squirm 
<nuvolari> ok, meeting page updated with minutes and summary
<Kilos> lets all see what we can do about these books i think
<Mopkop> Night Squirm!
<Kilos> that will be a good start'
<Kilos> ty nuvolari  now inetpro  can do the team report
<Kilos> oh actually if i know what to ask i can ask the main buntu peeps what is available world wide
<williamk> Thanks for your comments, one step at a time, let me write an email to explain what I would like, then you guys can comment, and hopefully we can get things going
<Kilos> cool ty williamk  
<williamk> cheers
<Jacques_StrY> Good to see some passionate people
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-za to: Ubuntu South Africa https://ubuntu-za.org | pastebin: http://bin.snyman.info | picpaste: http://pasteboard.co | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Next Meeting: Tue, 28 April 20:30, Agenda: http://bit.ly/1OxvO8K
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> all you school okes must get togetherr
<Kilos> taken me 5 years of hints to ge william here
<Jacques_StrY> Yea - there are allot of challenges in implementing OSS in schools so the more numbers the better
<Kilos> only way is if we all work together
<Jacques_StrY> and the Dep of Ed. is so hard to work with... so we need allot of voices
 * inetpro will be over the moon when that even starts to happen
<inetpro> we really need more numbers
<Kilos> yeah
<Jacques_StrY> changes made by dep in the last few years aren't helping
<inetpro> but what we need most of all is numbers who really get it
<Jacques_StrY> yea
<kulelu88> I recall us discussing this previously
<inetpro> people who understand what it's about
<kulelu88> somebody said the department changed their policy and support MS full-swing now
<Jacques_StrY> they do
<Jacques_StrY> could be me that said it
<inetpro> way too many around who want to to get rich quick
<inetpro> and then fail dismally
<magespawn> at the expense of others
<kulelu88> inetpro: I don't think having a small commercial company provide support for OSS would be bad. that is the issue the department must have contemplated in their processes
<Jacques_StrY> http://dkeats.com/usrfiles/users/7050120123/S9/SKMBT_22313100312200.pdf
<kulelu88> Plus the money will circulate in the economy instead of flowing out
<inetpro> absolutely nothing wrong with people wanting to make money, everyone has to put bread on the table
<Jacques_StrY> if you look at that circular it pretty much sums up their view point at the moment
<Kilos> ai!
<Jacques_StrY> So they dropped openoffice and java
<Jacques_StrY> and now require that want to teach CAT and IT now use ms office 2010-2013 and delphi
<inetpro> crazy indeed!
<Jacques_StrY> reason they went to delphi is cause embarcadero struck a deal with them
<magespawn> what is delphi used for/
<kulelu88> was someones hand greased with cash by embarcadero?
<magespawn> ?
<Jacques_StrY> embarcadero said they would give their IDE to schools for free, Dep sees it as less work for them because they don't have to write papers etc. for two languages anymore
<Kilos> night all, ty for attending the meeting
<Kilos> sleep tight
<magespawn> good night Kilos 
<Jacques_StrY> The only reason the supported Java is because delphi IDe cost money
<kulelu88> why aren't they moving to an easier language to teach? Java isn't easy to teach or learn
<Jacques_StrY> I can't even spell anymore - I should probably get some sleep too
<Jacques_StrY> >.<
<Jacques_StrY> I would think they would go for a language like python
<kulelu88> Even Ruby would be fine. but, yeah, Embarcadero wins 
<Jacques_StrY> To me Python makes sense, some Uni's use it in their courses so would be a good choice.
<kulelu88> Jacques_StrY: How do you get them to use something which they don't want to though? Would they take you more seriously as a Python company instead of a bunch of individuals?
<magespawn> even Java seems to make more sense to me
<kulelu88> agree magespawn 
<superfly> embarcadero is dying, and they're trying every possible way to stop
<zipper> Hi everyone, I'm here to embarass my country.
<magespawn> if you just have a lok at the various job websites, i do not think i have seen delphi mentioned even once
<zipper> magespawn: What that language still lives?
<zipper> I don't even know how I know it.
<Jacques_StrY> Definitely - A company would be much better, also you would have to be able to give proper instruction materials and training to teachers
<kulelu88> a Python training business. heh, any takers?
<magespawn> hi zipper yup
<Jacques_StrY> The reason Delphi has the upper hand is because schools were already using Pascal so they didn't have to train the teachers much
<Padroni> eh...
<Padroni> codecademy.com
<magespawn> kulelu88: how to set it up/
<Padroni> go learn python there?
<inetpro> I think we need efforts to teach the teachers
<kulelu88> teaching people Python takes 2 weeks, no more. 
<magespawn> Jacques_StrY: there is another that i have not seen mentioned
<kulelu88> it's almost pseudo-code
<Jacques_StrY> magespawn, ?
<magespawn> on the job sites etc
<zipper> Hmmm languages without type safety and compilers as the default.
<zipper> I know I'll have to use them to make a living.
<Jacques_StrY> Training is one of the big problems truly, I have been to some of the IT workshops and some of the teachers can't even do string manipulation. Their teaching kids to memorize code and hope that the question stays the same
<magespawn> should programming even be taught at school? most people need to get the basics right first
<kulelu88> magespawn: we can't deprive those who wish to pursue it. whether it's Java apps or Python/Ruby webapps, kids can do amazing things in their free time with code
<magespawn> so perhaps as a added subject? add on subject?
<inetpro> many kids just need a bit of a pointer in the right direction
<kulelu88> magespawn: that is what it is. IT is chosen as an option in 10,11,12
<inetpro> mr & mrs Teacher out there, please point them here even
<kulelu88> just like you can choose german, french, etc
<superfly> Jacques_StrY: exactly
<magespawn> kulelu88: did not know that
<magespawn> been out of school for awhile, and my kids are not there just yet
<kulelu88> I still don't understand the need to teach CAT
<Jacques_StrY> I think CAT is important, it can benefit you in allot of careers.
<kulelu88> Jacques_StrY: but 3 years of it?
<Mopkop> Night all!
<Jacques_StrY> That is a bit long but for a subject to be taught it has to cover the full 3 years and allot of kids struggle to finish all the work.
<magespawn> it has been enlightening to chat with you, but it is most definately my bed time
<magespawn> good night all
<Jacques_StrY> same here - night all, chat again tomorrow
<kulelu88> tc all of you
<superfly> kulelu88: "tc"?
 * superfly puzzled over that last night
<kulelu88> take care
<superfly> ah!
<kulelu88> :P
<superfly> I am terribly old-fashioned, and I like my full words.
<kulelu88> they will destroy your fingers eventually
<superfly> kulelu88: my fingers have been fine for over 30 years, and I doubt they'll wear out any time soon. if they do, I won't be able to do my job anymore.
<kulelu88> are you 40+? superfly 
<superfly> kulelu88: nope, not yet
<kulelu88> how are things at Nomanini? 
<superfly> kulelu88: very very busy, but great thanks.
<kulelu88> :)
<superfly> I gotta head to bed. night kulelu88, take care ;-)
<kulelu88> tc :)
#ubuntu-za 2015-03-25
<barrydk> More almal
<mazal> Morning everyone
<Kilos> morning mazal  and others
<mazal> Morning oom
<Kilos> hi amanica  
<mazal> Oom Kilos, I needs some help
<Kilos> whats wrong mazal  
<mazal> I have an external , in linux boot cd it mounts read-only , in my experience that happens when there is a problem with the drive
<mazal> Any advice on what I can use to check and repair
<mazal> Problem is , it's a NTFS drive
<Kilos> you mean you dont have permissions on it
<Kilos> chown it
<mazal> Yeah , perted magic boot cd has a window that shows the drives. And it mounts it as read-only and refuse to mount normal. I always get that on faulty drives
<mazal> It's NTFS , linux permissions don't apply
<Kilos> what happens if you plug it into your pc 
<mazal> Something is wrong with the drive or filesystem , but the standard tools can't find the problem
<Kilos> and use kde
<mazal> On Win pc it works fine
<mazal> Linux is mos super sensitive for problems on drives
<Kilos> ya , lets think a bit
<mazal> Does Kubuntu have a tool that can check it , bearing in mind that it's NTFS ?
<Kilos> try sudo fsck -f /dev/path to external
<Kilos> i think it was -f
<Kilos> otherwise i think you have installed gnome disk utility so look at it with disks
<Kilos> hi captine  jacques_  
<jacques_> Morning
<Kilos> the disk utility should see if there is an error
<Kilos> i think there are commands to run the smart thing
<Kilos> but dont ask me
<Kilos> mazal  jy maak my hard dink so vroeg in die oggend man
<Kilos> any tools you used on unity you can use on kde too
<Kilos> oi now he keeps me in suspence
<jacques_> :)
<Kilos> oh jacques_  you okes and your hassles make my head spin
<jacques_> hehe
<jacques_> what's wrong now
<Kilos> i was thinking about win and delphin
<jacques_> haha that is a tough nut to crack
<Kilos> once william has got this stuff going, 
<Kilos> i think one should get the hawks or someone to find who took the bribe and let that take its course
<Kilos> they will need to form a committee to investigate i suppose
<jacques_> Don't think there is a bribe but the incentive was giving all schools the IDE for free
<jacques_> because making test etc. for two languages is work and they don't like work
<Kilos> and windows? also free?
<jacques_> No but the Dep get MS products for a very low price, as long as they keep all products on MS operating software
<Kilos> ai! then we gonna need lots of heads to work this out
<jacques_> As soon as a school loads an operating system other than windows on state property then the school can loose all of their MS licenses.
<jacques_> That is a big problem
<Kilos> who fixes all the crashed pcs and who pays
<jacques_> I'll talk to the head of North West of software the next time I see him about the precise rules
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> do any of them understand ubuntu
<jacques_> No....
<Kilos> whew not gonna be a walk in the park
<Kilos> hi barrydk  
<barrydk> Hi Kilos en almal
<jacques_> Morning
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
 * jacques_ waves
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<ThatGraemeGuy> mazal: sudo ntfsfix /dev/bla
<ThatGraemeGuy> please don't fsck an NTFS filesystem :-o
<jacques_> :)
<Kilos> aha ty ThatGraemeGuy  
<superfly> morning
<Kilos> hi superfly  
<ThatGraemeGuy> hi fly
<mazal> Thanx ThatGraemeGuy , haven't got round to do it yet
<mazal> Can't get the freekin thing out of the Win box grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> ^&^#$#%$ mixed environments drives me crazy
<mazal> Kilos: ThatGraemeGuy: http://bin.snyman.info/mg7gv
<mazal> Looks like Linux defnitely wants nothing to do with this drive
<mazal> chkdsk on Windows reports no errors though
<Kilos> what does disks show
<Kilos> is it a working windows drive or a storage drive
<mazal> Both windows and linux
<mazal> We use this one to copy data from users pc to it before we format their pc's
<Kilos> ah
<mazal> If os working we copy with Win
<mazal> If OS broken we copy with linux boot cd 
<mazal> And only this week , when using the linux way , we can't access it
<Kilos> but it boots fine into windows?
<mazal> Works fine in Win
<mazal> and even on this Kubuntu box of mine
<mazal> Except for those errors that ntfsfix shows
<Kilos> lets hear what ThatGraemeGuy  says
<mazal> But with linux boot cd , it refuses to mount in any other mode than read only
<ThatGraemeGuy> you sure its sdc and not sdc1?
<mazal> And that specific cd only does that with drives that isn't healthy , combine that with ntfsfix errors and I think the drive is defnitely not lekker
<ThatGraemeGuy> windows doesn't usually like making filesystems on the raw disk without a partition
<mazal> Must I put the 1 also ThatGraemeGuy ?
<mazal> I'm used to with disk functions to not add the 1 , but let me run the command again with it
<mazal> Now I get this: http://bin.snyman.info/49tbk
<mazal> According to that , it's ok
<mazal> hmm
<Kilos> mazal  why you working from the cd? wont it boot into the linux system?
<mazal> Kilos: It's when the useless Win OS breaks down and don't boot
<mazal> Then we copy off the users data before format
<mazal> And we use Parted Magic for that as it is lekka light weight and boots quick
<mazal> Maybe I must boot with my Kubuntu cd and see if that can access the drive ?
<Kilos> im trying to understand where the prob is
<Kilos> its the drive you use for working on other drives
<mazal> When booted with parted making , the drive mounts read-only
<mazal> So I can't copy the data from internal to the external
<mazal> As the external is read-only mode
<mazal> And it refuses to mount with write access
<Kilos> wait a bit you too fast 
<Kilos>  its the drive you use for working on other drives?
<mazal> Ok lets start over :P
<Kilos> sorry
<mazal> Pc breaks down ok
<Kilos> your pc?
<mazal> Os corrupt or just plain useless
<mazal> Any users pc
<Kilos> wait now
<mazal> ok lets start again :P
<Kilos> is your pc working fine still
<mazal> Forget my pc
<mazal> Nothing to do with my pc
<Kilos> oh
<mazal> One of my user's pc's breaks down ok
<Kilos> ok
<mazal> OS corrupt and don't boot ok
<Kilos> ok
<mazal> Now you need to get the users data of there ok
<Kilos> ok
<mazal> Docs etc.
<Kilos> ok
<mazal> Now you needs to boot that machine with a cd so that you can copy the data off from it to an external drive ok
<Kilos> ok
<mazal> Now , our cd of choice to boot with is parted magic. Linux based and boots lekker quick ok
<Kilos> ok
<mazal> And can access the internal NTFS drive and have a light weight explorer to do the actual copying ok
<Kilos> ok
<mazal> Now I boot with that cd , plug in the external hdd , and it mounts the external red-only
<Kilos> ok now im with you
<mazal> That be the problem , I can't copy data to a drive that is mounted read-only
<Kilos> try a live ubuntu cd
<mazal> and it only started this week , was working fine for a long time
<mazal> Now , some additional information
<mazal> I have seen it many times before where it mounts the internal read only when the drive is not in good order
<mazal> Hence , I suspect that this external is now also not in good order anymore
<mazal> Hence my asking for a tool to check it
<mazal> Is oom met my nou :)
<Kilos> so min of meer ja
<mazal> lol
<Kilos> have you tried repairing the faulty windows pc where it is. not on an external
<mazal> Linux can be very sensitive for drives with problems on then as you yourself have seen many times
<Kilos> yes very
<mazal> And then mounts read-only
<Kilos> disks should show probs
<Kilos> use a live ubuntu cd
<Kilos> then lets see
<mazal> My next plan is to try booting with my Kubuntu cd and see if that works , cos on my Kubuntu pc itself the drive is fine and I have write access
<Kilos> maybe your parted cd is sick
<mazal> I hope not
<mazal> Seriously lekker tool that for drive functions
<Kilos> its just another download to make a new one isnt it?
<Kilos> but try a buntu cd first
<mazal> Not anymore , it's changed to enterprise ware now
<mazal> have to buy it now
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> It was free previously
<Kilos> where is the iso you downloaded to make it
<mazal> Backed up somewhere
<Kilos> forget that all for now try a buntu cd
<mazal> Will do
<mazal> Don't have a pc available to boot now , will try on the next one
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Won't take long , between the virusses and HO's updates they are breaking at record speed
<Kilos> why not just run anti virus and anti malwares on them and fix them in place?
<Squirm> Morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<mazal> Kilos: We are not allowed to remember
<Kilos> oh ya
<Kilos> get your own and use them
<Kilos> they wont even know
<mazal> And how much is that gonna cost , protection for 300 machines , I ain't paying that
<mazal> And no internet to update it also
<Kilos> no man i think you can get them free to download
<mazal> Free stuff is rubbish
<Kilos> nono
<mazal> Virusses flies past them
<Kilos> addaware and avast work
<mazal> We already tried that
<Kilos> sjoe
<mazal> There is one specific one that is very hard to detect
<jacques_> I have been using avast for 4 years now
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: the free stuff doesn't work in big network, the proper commercial AV solutions have centralised updating and reporting and a whole lot that you wouldn't care about in a home setting
<Kilos> aha ty ThatGraemeGuy  
<jacques_> avast for business is free - have centralised reporting and custom templates
<mazal> Yeah , getting it updated is a nightmare
<jacques_> caching proxy catches the updates
<Kilos> how are they getting bugs with no internet
<mazal> USB sticks
<mazal> Biggest virus deployer there is
<Kilos> ai!
<jacques_> O.O
<jacques_> ai
<jacques_> sticks are a problem
<mazal> Runns quicker than freekin nodebreakers lol
<Kilos> all this work 
<mazal> And don't forget email , just as bad
<Kilos> sjoe rather you than me
<jacques_> nah I have been impressed with avast here, in 4 years no slip-ups yet
<mazal> They click on every phising scam and attachment they get
<mazal> Never listen to us
<jacques_> >.<
<Kilos> ya my boet uses avast as well and he is in rotek head office
<jacques_> and on the business version people can't disable it so :D
<mazal> jacques_:  ja nee , is a battle here. Like I explained the other day to someone here. We have to deal with the problems and users. But we have no say in what is used on  the machines. We only allowed to install what our HO gives us to install
<Jacques_Stry> ...
<Jacques_Stry> damb
<mazal> Is like " It's your problem , but you are not allowed to decide how to solve it "
<Kilos> lol
<Jacques_Stry> On old version I had people who disabled the AV because it deletes all files on their stick...
<mazal> Then you go like " Ok , you with the certificates longer than church street , you decide then and help us "
<mazal> Then you get " No "
<mazal> These clowns sit in their air-con offices and play with e-mail the whole day and never even seen one of our networks , let alone sort it out
<Jacques_Stry> mazal: I feel your struggle
<Jacques_Stry> I'm lucky cause I can run everything as I pleaes
<Jacques_Stry> please*
<mazal> Then you go " Ok , train me and I will do it"
<mazal> Then you get " No "
<mazal> **end rant**
<Jacques_Stry> lol
<Kilos> hi pieter2627  
<mazal> sooooo maaz , what's for lunch today ?
<mazal> Maaz ek praat met jou
<Maaz> mazal: Excuse me?
<pieter2627> hi Kilos
<mazal> Hi pieter2627
<Kilos> Maaz  whats for lunch
<Maaz> Kilos: *blink*
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> Maaz  what's for lunch
<Maaz> Kilos: Click on the day to view the bargains for the day http://www.tukkieslife.co.za/Bargains.aspx
<pieter2627> Hi mazal
<Kilos> wow that tukkies link is slow
<mazal> lol , is it an actual site ?
<Kilos> i dunno
<Kilos> i have no idea where maaz learned that
<Kilos> wb Webtricity  
<mazal> We are getting a KFC :)
<Kilos> yum
<mazal> Then I will stop bothering maaz
<mazal> It only took about 10 years since the first one planned it
<mazal> No hang on , must be closer to 20 years
<Kilos> Maaz  what's for lunch
<Maaz> Kilos: Go get Chippies, your friends will love you
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hello inetpro  
<inetpro> good mornings everyone
<inetpro> sorry Kilos, busy here as usual
<Kilos> np sir
<Kilos> just checking you still alive
 * Jacques_Stry waves at the pro
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn  you so quiet
<Kilos> Jacques_Stry  do you know where to find our team reports
<Kilos> just wanna check up if pro is slacking
<Kilos> neelsie knows but seems he is buried in dirty nappies
<Jacques_Stry> Team reports?
<Jacques_Stry> No idea
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi magellanic  
<magellanic> hey
<Kilos> hi Langjan  
<Kilos> wat breek jy nou weer
<Langjan> Hi Kilos, you will make me neurotic... 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> teasing man
<Langjan> Jammer ek het gisteraand sonder seremonie afgesit, was so vaak ek het ongemanierd opgetree.
<Langjan> No problem, I know
<Kilos> geen probleem
<Kilos> when william mails all his info to the list you might find stuff you and your recruits can help with
<Kilos> all to do with getting schools involved or something
<Langjan> Good, will look out. Wondering about the rogue laptop, the man says it was slow and hiccuppy from new, now it is only showing 1,7Gb of RAM, where is the rest going to? 
<Kilos> eish
<Langjan> Its holding back on 300MB of RAM, that's 15% of its complete RAM
<Langjan> I'll Google around a bit, let you know if I find anything
<Kilos> ok 
<Kilos> some ran gets stolen for graphics i think, but dont know how much
<nuvolari> bah! intellij 14.1 is slow :'(
<Kilos> hi nuvolari  
<Kilos> found it Jacques_Stry  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/TeamReports/Current
<Kilos> looks like pro did it
<Kilos> good man
<Kilos> apart from all the ai! and man and links to all over he is actually a great asset here
<Langjan> Kilos looks like I must check bios to see how much ram is allocated to graphics, will hopefully do it tomorrow
<Kilos> im looking Langjan  
<Kilos> http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-find-out-how-much-ram-is-installed-in-ubuntu
<Kilos> but unity 14.04 prefers 4g. my pc with only 2g also sukkels
<Langjan> Thks, I have Ubuntu Tweak installed, so its not a problem to see installed ram, but it only shows 1,7 out of 2 Gb. Mine runs fine on 2Gb, but this one is a bit sluggish and methinks the extra 300Mb will help, it cannot take more than 2Gb
<Langjan> Ek dog jy werk nie met Unity nie?
<Kilos> lol ek het dit op my ou pc wat baie min aangeskakel word
<Kilos> eintlik met 12.02 op
<Kilos> how many percent is 500meg of 6 gig
 * pieter2627 thinks 1/12 ~ 8%
<Kilos> note that link says only 5.5g is available from the 6 gig installed
<Kilos> oh Langjan  i dont know if its relevant here but i remember once having to do a swapon with unity
<Kilos> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/utopic/man8/swapon.8.html
<Kilos> i think that sped things up a bit
<Langjan> Thks I thought that if I cannot come right by bios I will have a look at swap
<Kilos> ok
<Langjan> That swapon page is Greek to me, where do I start? 
<Kilos> its just a command something like sudo swapon
<Kilos> let me see if i can find more
<pieter2627> `sudo swapon -a` - the a option for all
<Kilos> ty pieter2627  
<pieter2627> Can use `free -m` to check if swap is on also
<Langjan> thks, perhaps a good idea on any machine?
<inetpro> Kilos: hmm....
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> where is the ai!
<Langjan> wats so snaaks jongman?
<Kilos> die pro
<Langjan> seious stuff this for old peoples
<Langjan> serious
<Kilos> yeah i know im still suffering
<inetpro> Kilos: you don't look at activities on trello?
 * inetpro has to tell him everything?
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> i get som many trello mails and try follow what all is said
<inetpro> Kilos: isn't that why we use trello?
<Kilos> i even asked something there
<Kilos> that tlc  thing, isnt it done yet?
<Kilos> we use trello because you like it 
<inetpro> the question is there to see for everyone, maybe one day you will get an answer
<inetpro> just be patient
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> is it urgent?
<Kilos> well its months old already and i thought our site is fine 
<Kilos> so where the tlc comes in
<inetpro> so maybe you should ask this question again later when other people are listening
<Kilos> it should be by done already
<Kilos> i think he is listening
<Kilos> but pulling a goosie on the crowd
<Kilos> a goosie is "im not deaf,  i'm just ignoring you"
<inetpro> Kilos: did you notice https://trello.com/c/j6tC4RZn ?
<Kilos> yes for next month and this month is in the done section
<Kilos> well done sir, you were busy last night
<inetpro> there's a little link to the TeamReports right there
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> well done
<Kilos> now just to finish africa site then we can move on
<inetpro> now get some work done please
<Kilos> i saw some rejected
<Kilos> i cant find mopkops branch
<inetpro> stop playing games there, start working
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> i also have the loco peeps to bring over to our side
<Kilos> i need an explanation on bzr and nicola too please
<Kilos> once the site is actually up, maintenance will be minimal wont it
<Kilos> wb Webtricity  
<inetpro> Kilos: obviously
<inetpro> or rather, that is the idea
<Kilos> its just a site with some links
<Kilos> no one can actually do anything to the sites
<Kilos> right or wrong
<inetpro> unless you have some other ideas, which I have tried to extract from you over the last month+
<Kilos> forget obviously that an addon to why where hoe etc
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> i see you smirking
<Webtricity> ta Kilos
<pieter2627> Has anyone here tried their hand at creating an app using the SDK?
<Kilos> rings a bell pieter2627  i think someone spoke about it. just be patient, someone will get a chnce now now
<mazal> Bye everyone , have a nice evening , God bless
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> just yesterday someone gave me the link to our lanchpad members
<Kilos> yay for once i found it
<Kilos> now i cant put a name to cantide
<Kilos> inetpro  so cheeky
<inetpro> Kilos: uh?
<Kilos> <inetpro> unless you have some other ideas, which I have tried to extract from you over the last month+
<Kilos> you the one with ideas man i follow
<inetpro> Kilos: you started the project
<inetpro> you the one who wants a website
<Kilos> not before someone jammed the idea in my head
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> anyway that remark was irrelevantto my query
<Kilos> now tell me who cantide was please
<Kilos> found him some buntu peeps in korea that need guidance
<Kilos> hi kulelu88  
<kulelu88> anybody else without lights now? apparently stage 2 loadshedding
<Kilos> ai! again
<ThatGraemeGuy> do you people not follow any news sources, you always seem so surprised by load shedding
<Kilos> no we hope the saying no news is good news proves true
<Kilos> my power still on
<Kilos> wb Jacques_StrY  you home now
<Jacques_StrY> yea :)
<Kilos> lekker
<Kilos> Jacques_StrY  you been using buntu for a long time
<Jacques_StrY> bout 18 months now
<Kilos> i been wanting to ask, how come you came here so recently only
<Jacques_StrY> so not long
<Kilos> how did you find us
<Jacques_StrY> well after trying linux I jumped in head first and was learning allot
<Jacques_StrY> and a guy I follow on google plus shared an article on your new website
<Kilos> aha
<Jacques_StrY> think is was danie van der merwe?
<Jacques_StrY> it*
<Kilos> we need to advertise better then so we catch peeps from when they start
<inetpro> Kilos: you looking fro cantide?
<inetpro> for*
<Kilos> yes please inetpro  
<inetpro> can I ask why you have a list of members?
<Kilos> ive looked but forgot his name
<inetpro> it's there
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> on the launchpad place only names, no nicks
<inetpro> does your browser not have a FIND function?
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> Kilos: and what about your own list?
<Kilos> ok tell me how
<inetpro> it's not even long
<Kilos> is he there
<Kilos> oh my
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> with Firefox I press Ctrl+F and then type cantide and ENTER
<kulelu88> ThatGraemeGuy: it's not surprise, it's lack of consistency. If you loadshed, they should at least do it properly using a guaranteed schedule
<Kilos> no cantide there he hasnt been on since the new list  was started
<Jacques_StrY> i think this is the post that got me here: https://plus.google.com/+DanievanderMerwe/posts/3GZp3qLBdRx
<Kilos> Jacques_StrY  then fight with him and ask him why he aint here
<inetpro> Kilos: he's been there since 2015-02-22 20:11:09
<Kilos> oh my under what nick?
<Kilos> i dont use the fox man
<Kilos> and opera dont like that ctrl+f
<Kilos> and chrome finds nothing
<inetpro> Kilos: what page are you looking at?
<Kilos> oh that
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> oops.. did I say cantide?
<inetpro> Kilos: sorry, I'm very confused
<kulelu88> what browser do you use if not firefox?
<Kilos> aha
<inetpro> Kilos: I thought you're looking for captine
<Kilos> opera-dev and chrome and epiphany
<Kilos> yay and here i thought i was dom
<Kilos> hee hee
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> cantide not captine
<Kilos> that ctrl+f crashed my opera
<Kilos> and i didnt say relaunch so all them open pages are now closed
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> found one lekker thing in chrome, opened a korean site and it offered to translate it to english 
<Kilos> hehe
<kulelu88> proof that google tracks everything on chrome
<Kilos> most likely ya
<inetpro> kulelu88: it's a feature, not a bug
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> oh Jacques_StrY  that was the pro spreading the word
<Jacques_StrY> I saw the signature at the bottom of the post :)
<Kilos> lol
<Jacques_StrY> Pro was doing some fine work
<Kilos> our own pro
<Kilos> proper nag but with a good heart
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> hee hee
<kulelu88> now things will be quiet again until 28 April.
<Kilos> the pro has been very good to me from the beginning'
<inetpro> he just gets a bit grumpy from time to time
<Kilos> he is just a bit thick at times and expects me to remember things like normal peeps do
<Jacques_StrY> lol
<Kilos> but im starting to remember better the things that are said here
<inetpro> especially when some peeps fail to RTFS and RTFM
<Kilos> carry on
<Kilos> you are so dom at times you know
<inetpro> Kilos: don't worry
 * inetpro fails at that all the time also
<Kilos> rtfs and rtfm dont explain things like you do
<kulelu88> Eventually you 2 will have to MMA this out
<Jacques_StrY> FINISH HIM!
<inetpro> MMA?
<Kilos> whats MMA
<Jacques_StrY> mixed martial arts
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> yikes!
<Kilos> i win
 * inetpro hides in the corner
<Kilos> actually in basic english
<inetpro> I have work to finish man
<Kilos> rtfs=rtfm=inetpro
<inetpro> where's that time machine?
 * inetpro needs to travel to the future to fix a problem...
<kulelu88> don't you okes watch EFC Africa?
<Kilos> whats that?
<kulelu88> it's MMA
<Kilos> hahaha
<kulelu88> they say loadshedding is costing between 20-80 billion rand a month to the economy
<Kilos> no but ive seen some jean claude van dam movies if that counts
<inetpro> oops!
 * inetpro pressed the wrong button
<inetpro> now back to reality
<Kilos> finish your work man
<Jacques_StrY> inetpro: Delete the internet button?
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> hi qwebirc32751  
<Kilos> which one are you?
<Jacques_StrY> Are you the Droid we were looking for?
<qwebirc32751> Hi Kilos, logged in from the ubuntu-za web front-end
<Kilos> oh wow wb gwood  
<gwood> hi everyone
<Kilos> hows things there
 * Jacques_StrY waves
<gwood> going well, just been very busy
<gwood> how goes Kilos ?
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<Kilos> everyone is very busy 
<gwood> wish i was busy doing nothing :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you have missed lots man
<Kilos> naughty to stay away so long
<gwood> my university work has been getting super hectic, just finished writing a journal paper
<gwood> I also live in PE, so the community here is basically non-existent
<Kilos> we forgive you as long as its study time that keeps you busy, not jolling
<Kilos> we are the community
<gwood> lol, wish i was jolling, looks like that is why students go to university. I actually came here to study
<Kilos> good lad
<gwood> yes, but its nice to have physical meetups
<Kilos> ya but we make a good second choice
<Kilos> you on a windows pc? is that why you are using the sites chat client
<Kilos> and what do you think of the new site
<gwood> the new site looks good. I'm on Ubuntu. I am not using an irc client at the moment.
<Kilos> ah
<gwood> also need to figure out how to punch through the universities annoying firewalls :(
<Kilos> ai!
<SilverCode> does anyone know why linux wouldn't let me modify a filesystem, saying it is readonly, even though it is mounted as (rw)
<SilverCode> on the host I have say /dev/sda1 mounted on /data/
<SilverCode> I then export via nfs /data to /export/data
<SilverCode> and on the client I mount /export/data to /media/data
<SilverCode> on the host i can write to the filesystem, but on the client side is says it is readonly ... but mount shows it as (rw)
<SilverCode> ... and it was working fine a couple of days ago
<SilverCode> maybe I should just reboot the machine. Rebooting always helps
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> mazal was also having similar probs this morning
<kulelu88> proxy gwood
<Kilos> read only that worked before
<SilverCode> wonder if there was an update to nfs that caused it
<kulelu88> SilverCode: blame windows
<SilverCode> kulelu88: heh, I'm not sure I could get away with that ... there isn't a Windows PC anywhere near the network
<Kilos> lol
<kulelu88> SilverCode: blame systemd or openssl
<kulelu88> time to save battery life, in case africa decides lights are out permanently
<SilverCode> kulelu88: I had actucally considered blaming systemd, but then I checked, and I am still using init. Also, the last time I tried systemd, I kinda liked it
<SilverCode> so I'm going to blame openssl
<SilverCode> and reboot
<SilverCode> well that didn't help
<Kilos> eish
<SilverCode> yay, problem fixed
<SilverCode> step one is resolving problems is always make sure you are looking at the right damn thing
<Kilos> oh my
<SilverCode> turns out I wasn't using nfs mounts, but lxc mount entries
<SilverCode> no idea how they had reset themselved to ro though
<Kilos> sjoe
<SilverCode> but at least it is working
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> i go eat
<Mopkop> Hello all!
<Kilos> hi Mopkop  
<Kilos> sorry i was eating
<Mopkop> I figured :)
<Kilos> lol
<Mopkop> Anyway, I broke ubuntu again today. Tried installing kubuntu-desktop. It worked, but when I tried to remove it, it took a bunch of icons and made everthing slow :(
<Kilos> oh my
<Mopkop> Well at least I tried KDE.
<Kilos> lol
<Mopkop> Still prefer Unity, even though it's glitchy at times.
<Mopkop> O, and to answer your question, no I did not do that TLC, still waiting for my menu-revisions branch to be reviewed. I'm not sure which branch I should add the revisions to.
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> what was the tlc it needed
<Mopkop> Hmm, can't remember. Oh yes, we wanted to explain things better :)
<Kilos> oh
<Mopkop> Almost done with Ubuntu Africa. Had to sukkel with Nikola again. I fixed it, but I'm not sure how. Something to do with the #-things in the conf file.
<Kilos> oi
<Kilos> i can wait to see it
<Kilos> cant
<Kilos> dont forget to add it to your wiki page if fly passes it
<Mopkop> O yes, I forgot about than, will do.
<Mopkop> Thank you for remembering me.
<Kilos> reminding
<Kilos> herinner=remind
<Mopkop> Lol, ok, Engels was my swakste vak op skool. En ek het al my modules hierdie semester in Engels :(
<Kilos> ek help seun
<Mopkop> Dankie oom!
<Kilos> plesier
<Kilos> ons is mos een community hier
<Kilos> jy kan enige tyd vra vir hulp
<superfly> Mopkop: # is a comment
<Mopkop> superfly: I know. Some line was commented out in the conf.py which prevented the font-awesome things to appear. I shuffled the comments around I suddenly it worked. I have no idea why :-/
<Kilos> superfly  how is your memory? can you remember cantides name
<superfly> Kilos: memory? what's that?
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> you guys are bad as me
<Kilos> but i just remembered, i can maybe find it in team reports from a year back or more
<Kilos> got it
<Kilos> yoohoo
<Mopkop> Well done!
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> i may be stupid but im not a fool
<Kilos> hehe
<Mopkop> :) 
<Kilos> aw he never did the launchpad thing
<Kilos> wb Jacques_StrY  
 * Jacques_StrY waves
<Kilos> hi qwebirc14086  
<Kilos> so many qwe peeps coming here i get lost
<Jacques_StrY> haha
<Jacques_StrY> Attack of the clones ?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> its that irc client in our site , it should enforce peeps entering a nick
<Jacques_StrY> Yea, would be a good idea
<Kilos> hi danie  
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> i scared him off
<Kilos> wb danie
<jacques_> haha, don't know what's happening - struggling to keep connection
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> is that you?
<Squirm> Evening
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
 * Jacques_Stry waves
 * Jacques_Stry is watching Ubuntu's Openstack webinar.
<Jacques_Stry> Scary the scale these people are talking about
<Kilos> listen carefully then relay after
<magespawn> good evening, back from load shedding
 * Jacques_Stry waves
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<Kilos> theyll most likely hit me tomorrow
<Jacques_Stry> We have luckily been spared
<superfly> Jacques_Stry: what sort of scale?
<Jacques_Stry> Just what capability the software supports, to grow, expand, fault tolerance and just sheer speed.
<Jacques_Stry> They are talking about growing a cloud up to a 100 000 nodes in under 6 hours
<superfly> ah
<superfly> yum
<Jacques_Stry> sounds like a dream
<superfly> We're having an interesting "issue" at the moment. One of our clients wants a consolidated platform for all their systems, so they contracted another company whom we had to interface with.
<superfly> We use Google App Engine, so scale is not a worry for us.
<superfly> But the way things work is that you shove heavier stuff into a queue and let the queue process it.
<Jacques_Stry> Google App engine scales almost infinitely so yea...
<superfly> so for all the stuff we had to send them, we just shoved it into a queue, and that started hitting them
<superfly> They couldn't cope. In fact, they can't. We had to scale the queue down drastically so that we're stop DoSing their server
<Jacques_Stry> haha
<superfly> they can't handle more than 10 concurrent connections
<superfly> *10*
<Jacques_Stry> >.<
<superfly> that's NOTHIGN
<superfly> *NOTHING
<Jacques_Stry> But I must say Google's system is way large
<superfly> Oh yes, one of the things I love about GAE is that you don't have to care about scalability
<Jacques_Stry> Scales as you need more
<superfly> (in essence - it's not that straightforward))
<Jacques_Stry> But I don't understand - why would they move away from GAE?
<magespawn> solution superfly ?
<superfly> Jacques_Stry: they didn't, they used .NET from the beginning. We're not going anywhere.
<superfly> magespawn: scale down our task queue
<superfly> at it's height, there were 250,000 tasks in the queue with a delay of over 55 hours
<Jacques_Stry> ...
<Jacques_Stry> Poor network...
<superfly> Jacques_Stry: their app is hosted on Azure, it *should* be able to handle the load
<Jacques_Stry> Mmmm... I'm gonna refrain from commenting on Azure >.<
<superfly> hahaha
<superfly> Jacques_Stry: it's good, but it's not good enough, from what I've heard
 * Squirm looks around
<Jacques_Stry> Well I have not worked nearly at that scale, would be cool tho
<magespawn> superfly: but does that not affect your side?
<superfly> magespawn: that's the beauty of it, the task will fail, and then retry. So you get a backup of tasks (hence the 250000), but the tasks just keep on plodding on, while you app continues on it's merry way, completely unaffected.
<Squirm> Queues are wonderful things
<Squirm> Drop the message in the queue, no need to wait for a response :)
<magespawn> so then yours does not rely on theirs to carry on?
<Squirm> magespawn: basically, one the message is in the queue, it's up the the process on the other end to handle it
<Squirm> s/one/once
<superfly> magespawn: nope
<magespawn> ahh right
<Squirm> magespawn: https://www.rabbitmq.com/
<Jacques_Stry> awesome
<superfly> magespawn: it's mostly notifications... they want to know what's happening, so we pop off a notification and move on.
<magespawn> so then scaling down is just so thier server can handle the load then?
<Squirm> superfly: we use queues for most things now
<superfly> Squirm: yeah, we use queues for *everything*
<superfly> magespawn: precisely
<Squirm> Yeah
<superfly> ohi danfowler
<superfly> *danie
<Squirm> hey danie
<Squirm> superfly: they're great
<danie> hi there
<superfly> welcome to #ubuntu-za
<superfly> where's Kilos?
<Jacques_Stry> Welcome :)
<magespawn> hi danie
<danie> thanks, think my IDs are mixed up somewhere
<Squirm> haha
<Kilos> here superfly  
<magespawn> superfly is that the app you link to? 
<Kilos> isnt that Jacques_Stry  
<superfly> magespawn: app?
<Jacques_Stry> ???
<magespawn> the link you posted
<Kilos> hi danievdm  
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<danievdm> hi Kilos
<superfly> magespawn: on Fakebook?
<Squirm> magespawn: that was a link I posted
<Jacques_Stry> Yea he's the guy that got me here
<Squirm> It's a queueing application
<Kilos> aha welcome
<Kilos> and ty for posting the link
<magespawn> whoops
<magespawn> sorry
<superfly> oh! right, then I "know" danievdm, via Google+
<Kilos> we enjoy Jacques_Stry  
<danievdm> thanks guys... realtime may be difficult for me to keep up with ;-)
<Jacques_Stry> danievdm: Good to see you here
<magespawn> right Squirm 
<superfly> danievdm: I'm only really active in the evenings
<Squirm> magespawn: it'd be the same sort of thing though
<Jacques_Stry> NP
 * superfly has another meeting in 8 minutes anyways, so won't be active in here much longer
<Kilos> whats the prob danievdm  ?
<danievdm> Now I'm setup I'll try look in again
<Kilos> sjoe superfly  you guys meet lots
<Kilos> be like Jacques_Stry  danievdm  he lives here
<Kilos> same as me
<danievdm> I live thin across many places ;-)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> inetpro  waars jy nou
<inetpro> hmm... here somewhere
<Kilos> haha
 * inetpro gone to look for him
<Jacques_Stry> >.<
<Kilos> Jacques_Stry  now you see why he borrows my email addy
 * inetpro found him
<magespawn> only every now and then
<inetpro> but he says he can't concentrate on multiple things
<inetpro> Kilos: what's up doc?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> all good and you inetpro  
<Squirm> an IT guy, not being able to multitask?
<Squirm> Oh dear
<Kilos> i forget what i needed help with
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> you killed my opera
<Jacques_Stry> Makes 2 of us, I can't multi-task at all
<inetpro> Kilos: uninstall it and install the fox
<Kilos> no man its working
<Kilos> just crashed with that ctrl+F
<Kilos> i can multitask
<Kilos> i can read messages here and reply to them
<Kilos> sometimes
<magespawn> man, vista has to be the most useless os on the planet
<Kilos> lol
 * magespawn busy trying to wrangle chrome onto vista
<Jacques_Stry> haha does Vista still exist?
<Jacques_Stry> Been more that a year since working on it
<inetpro> magespawn: yikes!
<Jacques_Stry> than*
<magespawn> i still do work on xp
<Kilos> is south korea the good peeps
<Kilos> thats where cantide went isnt it
<Jacques_Stry> Yea south is the good side
<Kilos> good im helping them get locos going or revived
<kulelu88> that's relative Kilos . You can't say either side is good or bad
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> another how long is a piece of string guy
<kulelu88> oom you can sigh as much as you like, but you politics isn't as simple as good or bad
<Kilos> lol
<kulelu88> *but geo-politics
<Kilos> well im helping them anyway
<Kilos> if they are buntu peeps with good manners then thats ok by me
<kulelu88> still strange how you categorize them. if south is good, do you view north koreans as bad?
<Kilos> im just going by the wests idea that north are the bad guys
<kulelu88> aah okay. 
<Kilos> and i chat to okes in berling and uruguy
<Kilos> making the world take notice of our little island
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> Maaz  hmm...
<Maaz> hmm... is often used to try make others believe one is actually thinking
<inetpro> Kilos: he's gone again
<Jacques_Stry> Well North Korea's diplomatic system is generaly frowned upon, not to mention the face that inhabitants don't have access to the internet, only an intranet network that is heavily censored - effectively cutting them of from the world and making it impossible to communicate with them. So when I say bad Korea I'm not talking about the inhabitants.
<Jacques_Stry> Sorry - just had to rant that
<Kilos> lol
<kulelu88> it's not a rant though. you're providing some decent arguments
<Kilos> ai! imagine losing yourself within yourself
<Jacques_Stry> Their way of governing the country goes against everything that an open community fights for
<Kilos> inetpro  look in a mirror
<kulelu88> Jacques_Stry: which countries would you say are governed more openly?
<Kilos> ek sukkel met my volk partykeer man
<inetpro> Kilos: good idea
 * inetpro goes to find his self in the bathroom
<Jacques_Stry> None are governed openly, but the democratic system at least gives us more breathing room.
<kulelu88> Some say that an open government is determined by the level of respect for private property laws. Or that could be an Anglo idea
<Kilos> lol
<Jacques_Stry> And I don't think a total open system is healthy too - too much transparency causes people to divide into opposing factions
<kulelu88> agreed
<Jacques_Stry> But enough political talk - usually not a good idea
<Kilos> ya
<kulelu88> Jacques_Stry: if you see the type of political discussions on local SA sites, I think our discussion for 10 minutes was more valuable
<inetpro> politics, eish... no, no, no
<Jacques_Stry> :)
<Kilos> normally ubuntu users have a better outlook on things
<kulelu88> politics is everywhere oom. that's why systemd exists :D
<Jacques_Stry> Well played
<Kilos> i still want to try that
<Kilos> is it faster
<kulelu88> >archlinux 
<kulelu88> only on boot times
<inetpro> only infrequent rants about eskom are alowed here :-)
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> everything is eskom's fault
 * Kilos agrees
<inetpro> oops... how do I delete that?
<Kilos> and vodacom
<kulelu88> inetpro: can't we blame oom Jan V. reibeeck also?
<inetpro> ai!
<Jacques_Stry> Well the Final Beta of 15.04 that launches tomorrow comes with systemd
<Jacques_Stry> Looking forward to try out
<Kilos> if it is only a boot then then why the hype about it
<Kilos> thing
<Kilos> inetpro  ty for doingtopic bar and report so quick
<Jacques_Stry> Well the improvement may in the boot process - but doesn't it stay in memory?
<Kilos> ?
<Jacques_Stry> so being able to handle more concurrent processes more efficiently means processed start faster
<Kilos> im so happy with 14.04 kde that who cares
<kulelu88> Kilos: the problem is the far-reaching ideas behind it. It wants to do "everything"
<Kilos> kulelu88  the peeps that dev ubuntu are clever, they must have some plan in mind
<Kilos> same with unity
<Jacques_Stry> not sure about the new unity being tested out
<Kilos> most gnome2 users didnt like unity but new users love it
<Jacques_Stry> that touch interface shouldn't come near my screen
<Kilos> wb inetpro  
<Jacques_Stry> True, I hated unity at first but in the end I love it now
<Kilos> i even have 12.04 as a pc repair stick
<inetpro> oops!
<inetpro> who ate my cheese?
<Kilos> lol
<Jacques_Stry> One thing I don't understand is why on ubuntu desktop is swappiness set to 60 at default?
<Kilos> i ried changing it once
<Kilos> seems 60% is the best compromise
<kulelu88> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Systemd
<Kilos> trie
<kulelu88> ubuntu isn't very unique. it's just 1 big fork of debian
<Jacques_Stry> Nooooo.... on my laptop 60 is terrible - 10% everything is snappy and responsive
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> thats why you can change it
<Kilos> maybe i must try it here
<Jacques_Stry> on my desktop it doesn't really matter - have a SSD and 16gb of RAM
<Kilos> whew must fly
<kulelu88> running a horse Jacques_Stry 
<Jacques_Stry> Yea - but my laptop is a bit old 4gb RAM and normal HDD
<Kilos> sjoe he is really lost
<Jacques_Stry> The thing is I can understand on servers - they go for maximum efficiency so 60% makes sens - but on desktop you want responsiveness, we don't care if we have to wait 3 sec's more to compress that file
<Kilos> again inetpro  
<Kilos> wat maak jy 
<Kilos> wat doen jy
<Kilos> wat breek jy
<kulelu88> Kilos: leave him, he is building a house in minetest
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> he has one
<Kilos> quite lekker too
<Kilos> made me tunnel zig zag for miles to get him power
<inetpro> it crashed
<Kilos> Maaz  it
<Maaz> Kilos: it is Saturday
<Kilos> lol
<Jacques_Stry> Maaz: The cake is a lie
<Maaz> Jacques_Stry: One learns a new thing every day
<Kilos> Jacques_Stry  you didnt see the lekker cakes maia made
<Jacques_Stry> lol
<Kilos> you shoulda come here long ago man
<Kilos> ubuntu cakes for release parties
<Jacques_Stry> O.O
<Kilos> inetpro  can you type in ctrl+f and find them pics
<hibana> Kilos: I found him
<Kilos> wb hibana  
<inetpro> yay!
<Kilos> hibana  where was he lurking
<hibana> let's see whether he will behave now
<Kilos> threaten him with the sjambok
 * inetpro got hired to watch over him
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> twit
<inetpro> oops... the other one 
<inetpro> you see Kilos, even I get confused
<Kilos> inetpro  find those pics of maia's cakes man
<inetpro> hmm..
<Kilos> what you mean even you, you are always confused
<inetpro> oh
<inetpro> sorry oom
 * inetpro forgot
<Kilos> np lol
<stickyboy> Kilos: `find ~/Pictures -type f -iname "*cake*"`
<stickyboy> aka Ctrl-F. :P
<Kilos> i have a new os since then
<Kilos> and a zeroed drive
<stickyboy> Wait, clean install?
<Kilos> ya , zeroed wrong drive
<Kilos> kulelu88  that systemd looks like a good thing
<Kilos> all the new distros are using it
<inetpro> eish Kilos, don't mention that word out loud
<Kilos> what word?
<inetpro> that syste.... thing
<Kilos> why?
<inetpro> one of the most controversial projects in Linux-land 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> it will be good, i have faith in the top guys decisions'
<inetpro> it’s not Unix-like
<Kilos> but still linux right?
<inetpro> it goes against the *nix philosophy of "do one thing and do it well."
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> well we cant stop it so go with the flow
<Kilos> oh
<kulelu88> it is being stopped
<kulelu88> Debian lost a few technical community members
<Kilos> you mean its like the win registry
<kulelu88> even if systemd turns out to be "awesome!", the way they are muscling it in is the other issue
<inetpro> kulelu88: it is being stopped? Really?
<kulelu88> bad wording choice.
<kulelu88> but people are standing against it
<kulelu88> poettering and his ilk must first go back and fix pulseaudio before trying new things
<inetpro> oh ya, now that is an understatement
<superfly> don't get me started on pulseaudio
<superfly> pulseaudio is a solution looking for a problem
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> night all of you, sleep tight
<inetpro> good night Kilos
<Jacques_Stry> Night
<kulelu88> Just like how the pro-support guys think the whole systemd is bad, no it isn't. A single logging system for errors, etc. IS a good idea
<magespawn> good night all
 * superfly thought that's what syslog was about
<kulelu88> superfly: I'm trying to learn as much as I can about it to not be a "blind" supporter of either side
<superfly> kulelu88: I'm running Debian unstable, so as far as I know I'm already using systemd
<superfly> yep
<inetpro> superfly: there is also rsyslog
<inetpro> and syslog-ng
<superfly> right, but my point is that they are there already
<Jacques_Stry> Night all
<inetpro> at some point it all gets very grey
<inetpro> gnight Jacques_Stry
<inetpro> my hope is just that freedom will prevail
<stickyboy> inetpro: It does get grey... indeed.
<stickyboy> I like the unit files for system servies.
<stickyboy> s/servies/services/
<stickyboy> kulelu88: Meh. Pulseaudio works for me on every system I've ever used.
<stickyboy> I just play music, though. No funny shit.
<stickyboy> No flash plugins or weird alsa wrappers.
<kulelu88> stickyboy: are all your systems Debian derivatives?
<inetpro> I'm afraid, with closed binary systems, things get so bulky and complicated that we all end up loosing in the long run
<inetpro> less and less people will be available to figure out how it all fits together
<stickyboy> kulelu88: Nope.
<stickyboy> kulelu88: I'm mostly Arch and Fedora.
<stickyboy> Only Debian derivatives on the server. :D
<kulelu88> inetpro: and that is how windows will be born from the ashes of great titans known as debian
<inetpro> kulelu88: interesting old article:  rsyslog vs. systemd journal?  http://blog.gerhards.net/2013/05/rsyslog-vs-systemd-journal.html
<inetpro> welcome back psydroid
<psydroid> thank you inetpro
<psydroid> I went to the DevOps meetup here in Dublin
<inetpro> nice!
<inetpro> sounds interesting
<kulelu88> do you have the accent yet? psydroid 
<psydroid> kulelu88, no and I never will, I guess
<psydroid> I have a dutch accent, but I am sure my english is much more intelligible than the irish'
<kulelu88> :D
<stickyboy> Ooooh Interstellar.
<stickyboy> psydroid: You're in Dublin?
<stickyboy> I'm talking to Google Ireleand tomorrow...
<psydroid> stickyboy, yes, I am
<psydroid> cool
<psydroid> and good luck
<stickyboy> psydroid: How's the weather up there?
<stickyboy> I'm in Nairobi and woooo it's freakin' hot.
<psydroid> stickyboy, it's not great, it rains a lot over here and it's never really warm or a5nything either
<psydroid> anything*
<psydroid> but probably good for getting work done
<stickyboy> Rain, crap.
<stickyboy> Rain is good, it washes my car. :D
<psydroid> :D
<stickyboy> psydroid: How long have you been in Dublin?
<psydroid> stickyboy, for 4 months now
<stickyboy> psydroid: Cool
<stickyboy> Is there good public transit there?
<stickyboy> Never been to Ireland...
<psydroid> it depends what you consider good
<stickyboy> psydroid: :P
<psydroid> where are you now?
<stickyboy> Well, I've been in Nairobi for 7 years. :P
<psydroid> :D
<psydroid> but where are you from?
<stickyboy> I'm from California, where everyone drives.
<stickyboy> Public transit is only for homeless people.
<psydroid> I'd lived in the Netherlands for my whole life until I moved to Poland and now I'm in Ireland
<stickyboy> Unless you're in San Francisco or something.
<psydroid> oh, it's much better here in Dublin then
<stickyboy> Poland, nice.
<stickyboy> I've been to Eastern Europe a few times. Love it!
<psydroid> Poland has better infrastructure than Ireland
<kulelu88> stickyboy: what are you doing in Kenya?
<psydroid> but all tech companies are here now
<psydroid> I am actually going to Poland next month to visit my friends and after that to Berlin before coming back to Dublin
<stickyboy> kulelu88: I'm a Linux systems admin. Storage and infrastructure stuff.
<stickyboy> psydroid: Nice, I was in Berlin a few months ago. Very nice place. I wouldn't mind living there but there are a lot of people who wouldn't mind that!
<kulelu88> the salary discrepancy must be mountains apart. AFAIK, if you work in SF in tech, you earn on average 100K
<stickyboy> kulelu88: It's not bad. I've been in this job for 5 years and I am doing well.
<kulelu88> how do you travel so much? stickyboy 
<stickyboy> And in SF you're just another rat in the rat race; here I'm at least a bit special.
<stickyboy> kulelu88: Conferences, friends, vacation, etc... you just get around. :D
<psydroid_> stickyboy, yeah, a friend of mine would love to live there too, but I'm not sure I would want to :D
<kulelu88> rat in the rat race? 
<stickyboy> kulelu88: Yes, it's an expression...
<stickyboy> Even if you WIN the rat race you're still just a rat.
<kulelu88> lol I understand it
<kulelu88> but I didn't know it was that "capitalist" in SF. aren't they more social-leaning?
<stickyboy> kulelu88: Not about capitalism... just... too many tech people, too many meh. How do you stand out there? Everyone is better than you.
<stickyboy> I'm from California, but I don't want to go back there.
<kulelu88> so it's narcissistic ?
<stickyboy> There's too much awesome stuff to see...
<stickyboy> kulelu88: Hmm, no. millions of programmers and nerds, all with the same or better experience as you.
<stickyboy> In Nairobi I am one of the best. It's a smaller pool.
<stickyboy> It's not about capitalism or narcissim...
<kulelu88> stickyboy: can you explain where silicon valley is?
<stickyboy> And here, I can take a bus to Tanzania in 5 hours... :D
<stickyboy> kulelu88: Yeah, Silicon Valley is San Francisco on the North, San Jose / Cupertino on the South, San Ramon and Livermore on the East.
<stickyboy> Silicon Valley is more or less in "the Bay Area".
<psydroid_> stickyboy, I don't hang out much with nerds, I usually feel they are socially awkward as all they talk about is development or IT stuff
<kulelu88> so the big tech industry is basically in san francisco?
<stickyboy> kulelu88: Nah, that's just where all the hipster startups are.
<kulelu88> why are things so expensive in that area ? 
<stickyboy> Supply and demand?
<psydroid_> same here in Dublin
<kulelu88> too many people too little housing?
<stickyboy> kulelu88: Yeah
<psydroid_> include incompetence
<kulelu88> if you were earning $120k pa in USA, are you a top income earner? stickyboy 
<stickyboy> kulelu88: That's damn good salary.
<stickyboy> There's 30%+ tax on that though. ;)
<kulelu88> still 90K take-home
<stickyboy> kulelu88: I don't care much for big salary. I want to do a job I enjoy and have modest life style.
<stickyboy> I was making 60K like 8 years ago and I was happy as a clam.
<kulelu88> you earn more now? stickyboy 
<psydroid_> too demanding job and no life?
<kulelu88> Nairobi wages must be lower
<kulelu88> way lower
<stickyboy> Nairobi wages are lower, but I am in an International Position.
<stickyboy> I do very well...
<kulelu88> remote work?
<stickyboy> kulelu88: Nope, I work at an NGO in Nairobi. In research.
<kulelu88> cool :)
<psydroid_> it's the best situation actually
<psydroid_> wb inetpro
<stickyboy> psydroid_: Science is awesome. :D
<kulelu88> choosing a higher salary vs a better life is a life-long battle :D
<psydroid_> stickyboy, I know, I was once a physics student ... :D
<inetpro> thanks psydroid_
<psydroid_> kulelu88, I don't have a significantly higher quality of life here in Ireland than I had in Poland, it must be similar for stickyboy
<stickyboy> psydroid_: Physics is amazing... "All science is either Physics or stamp collecting"
<stickyboy> Sadly I'm working with genome sequencing. :P
<psydroid_> I only came here to acquire more knowledge and develop my skills
<psydroid_> sadly ...
<psydroid_> :D
<kulelu88> how old are you? psydroid_ 
<psydroid_> kulelu88, I am 35
<kulelu88> I thought you were in your 20s
<psydroid_> no, definitely not
<psydroid_> I only look and sound as if I am in my 20s
<hibana> hmm...
<kulelu88> stickyboy: how hot is hot in kenya right now?
<stickyboy> kulelu88: Crap. I dunno how hot it is but it's 2am and I gotsa ta go to bed.
<kulelu88> tc stickyboy 
#ubuntu-za 2015-03-26
<barrydk> More almal
<Jacques_StrY> Morning all
<Kilos> hi barrydk  mazal  nlsthzn  and others
<Jacques_StrY> Morning Kilos
<Kilos> hi Jacques_StrY  you early hey
<Jacques_StrY> Yea, still at home - I'm on vacation :)
<Kilos> ohi hibana  still keeping an eye on inetpro  
<Kilos> lekker
<Kilos> school holidays?
<Jacques_StrY> Yea
<mazal> Morning everyone
<Jacques_StrY> one of the positives of working at a school
 * Jacques_StrY waves
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Morning everyone
<barrydk> More almal
 * Jacques_StrY waves
<Kilos> Jacques_StrY  dont you want to get involved in my project
<Jacques_StrY> what project?
<Kilos> sjoe you dont know even
<Jacques_StrY> >.<
<Kilos>  /j ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> read the topic
<Kilos> havent you read my wiki page?
<Kilos> sjoe
<Jacques_StrY> I have - but I have a very bad memory
<Jacques_StrY> >.<
<Kilos> lol
<Jacques_StrY> Gonna be installing 30 of these computers in a few weeks: http://www.proline.co.za/#!/product/6942
<Jacques_StrY> Only with SSD - and they come pre-installed with ubuntu
<Kilos> thats why we are building an ubuntu-africa site so that anyone the seven starts with ubuntu can find the channel right away
<Jacques_StrY> gonna be a sad man when I install Win on them
<Kilos> lemme see
<Kilos> pre installed with ubuntu and then wiped and win installed
<Jacques_StrY> :(
<Kilos> thats blasphemy
<Kilos> supposed to be the other way around
<Jacques_StrY> Yea
<Kilos> thats more fun
<Kilos> hi Padroni  
<Kilos> they actually quite cheap hey Jacques_StrY  
<Padroni> morning guys
<Jacques_StrY> thay are and come with mounting bracket for back of lcd
<Jacques_StrY> Morning Padroni
<Padroni> today seems to be update Thursday
<Kilos> wow
<Padroni> Everything is updating: Ubuntu / Steam / Warthunder
<Kilos> sjoe
<Padroni> Went for that interview yesterday Kilos
<Padroni> 15 min in, they have loadshedding in JHB and interview is over
<Kilos> coll and?
<Kilos> cool
<Padroni> so now we reschedule 
<Kilos> lol
<Padroni> 1H40min in traffic back home
<Kilos> i thought you are in capetown
<Padroni> I live 40Km from Cape Town
<Padroni> The N2 was a parkinglot yesterday
<Kilos> lol
<Jacques_StrY> hah
<Jacques_StrY> haha
<Kilos> does load shedding affect freeways as well
<Padroni> The N2, yes
<Padroni> and only where it goes through Somerset West
<Padroni> as it has traffic lights on there
<Kilos> eish
<Padroni> quite the clusterfuck, trust me
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> poor pro musta had a wet trip to work today on his bike
<Kilos> if i disappear it my turn for loadshedding
<Kilos> i like hibana he never used to man, rtfs,rtfm or any of those painful things to me
<Kilos> hi ton
<Kilos> ai!
<superfly> a brief "hi"
<Kilos> hi superfly  
 * Jacques_StrY waves
<Padroni> hi superfly
<Kilos> oi Padroni  what you breaking again
<Padroni_> had to reboot my proxy
<Padroni_> or firewall, rather
<Kilos> ai!
<Padroni> price of doing business with Telkom my friend
<Kilos> i love telkom
<Kilos> they keep me online
<Padroni> lol
<Padroni> so it's you
<Padroni> I heard rumours of someone being happy with their service
<Padroni> never thought I'd meet that guy though
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> their mobile service is the best
<Kilos> ask the pro
<Padroni> I am actually on a Telkom cell contract
<Padroni> can't complain
<Kilos> ya you see
<Padroni> although I get MTN signal sometimes as well 
<Padroni> oddly enough
<Kilos> roaming
<Padroni> my phone seems to use whatever is available
<Padroni> I signed up with vidi.co.za
<Padroni> so we now use them instead of DSTV
<Padroni> R150/month for streaming movies / series
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> hello inetpro  
<inetpro> hibana: you are fired!
<hibana> ai!
<Kilos> nono
<Kilos> i like hibana  
<hibana> bye everyone
<Kilos> gentleman of the first class
<Kilos> cheers hibana  
<Kilos> ai!
 * Kilos sad again
<Kilos> now we only got old grumpy
<Squirm> Morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<Padroni> hi inetpro
<Padroni> I would enjoy online gaming more
<Padroni> if they didn't insist on 7GB updates every now and then
<Padroni> I mean - REALLY?
<Kilos> wow
<Padroni> how are we as gamers supposed to compete with the yanks 
<Kilos> lol
<Padroni> when we have 4Mb lines, and they have 150Mb lines?
<Padroni> I mean - I kick ass on Warthunder
<Padroni> but get kicked so often due to my high ping
<Kilos> you gotta go to an area with fibre
<Padroni> we should NOT have to relocate for better internet
<Padroni> it should be the standard, not the exception
<Kilos> operative word should
<Padroni> i mean damnit
<Padroni> there are kids dying of hunger in Africa, but with <100ms ping at their disposal
<Squirm> Padroni: we're getting there
<Padroni> it ain't right, I tell you
<Squirm> Padroni: this is a speedtest I ran from our office last night
<Squirm> http://www.google.com/url?q=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.speedtest.net%2Fmy-result%2F4240692665&sa=D&sntz=1&usg=AFQjCNF1shTCRLoMXLiKFNJIJTnXAxtDVA
<Squirm> Huh
<Squirm> Interesting link
<Squirm> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/4240692665\
<Squirm> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/4240692665
<Squirm> :/
<Padroni>  Squirm
<Jacques_StrY> haha - I love my IPFire Server - I can play play online games and the rest can YouTube etc. and no diffrence
<Padroni> Where do you work, and when can I send my CV
<Squirm> :P
<Padroni> also - I will need a room for my stuff
<Squirm> We were bumped up from 20mb/s
<Squirm> and in the near future, 100mb/s
<Padroni> that's datacentre speeds
<Padroni> ...
 * Kilos jealous
<Squirm> 3ms ping
<Squirm> I'm tempted to stay late just to test out my lag
<Squirm> well, lack of lag
<Padroni> stop
<Padroni> please
<Padroni> just stop
 * Padroni cries silently
<Squirm> But alas
<Jacques_StrY> thos a seriously datacentre speeds...
<Squirm> I'll run it now
<Jacques_StrY> those are*
<Squirm> Oh right, no degradation of speed
<Squirm> I think lots of people are working from home today
<Squirm> during the day, I get a speedtest of about 22Mb/s down and 40MB/s up
<Squirm> Still a lovely 3ms ping though
 * pieter2627 received comment that he is looking greenish white
<Squirm> lol
<Padroni> 200mb to go
<Padroni> then my warthunder is updated
<Padroni> unless there's another update after that
<Padroni> in which case
<Padroni> I will cry again
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi TinuvaMac  
<TinuvaMac> morning Kilos
 * Jacques_StrY waves
<Jacques_StrY> brb server restart
<Kilos> that was fast
<Jacques_StrY> just restarted my IPFire server
<Jacques_StrY> think i'm gonna test out MAAS + OPENSTACK + JUJU on VM's on my pc just for fun
<Jacques_StrY> Going out for a bit - see later
<Kilos> hi bmg505  
<Kilos> you been quiet for ages
<Padroni> hi bmg505
<Kilos> that was a short bit Jacques_StrY  
<Jacques_StrY> Convenience store run
<Kilos> married men shouldnt be going out for a bit anyway
<Jacques_StrY> not married :)
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> you one of those
<Jacques_StrY> ouch!
<Jacques_StrY> haha
<Kilos> love them all and marry none
<Kilos> and bring up your kids the same way
<Jacques_StrY> ai! No I'm single
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> ai! inetpro  fixit
<Kilos> that stupid members wiki page doesnt show name when it adds the launchpad id
<Kilos> and langjan is Greeff not single f
<Kilos> why does everything get difficult
<Jacques_StrY> should i check if I can fix?
<Kilos> ya that will save the pro from an ai!
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Members
<Kilos> it used to show names when in edit mode now it doesnt
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> wb pieter2627  
<Kilos> wat breek jy
<pieter2627> Hi Kilos
<pieter2627> Ek breek niks nie :)
<Kilos> lol
<pieter2627> wat het met gister se mem leak gebeur?
<Kilos> van waar?
<Kilos> ek het dit gemis dink ek
<pieter2627> oh ... (die 300mb van langjan... swapon...)
<Kilos> o hy het nog nie laat weet nie
<Kilos> pieter2627  is jy ingeskryf by ons mailing list
<mazal> maaz wanneer braai ons ?
<Maaz> mazal: Sorry...
<pieter2627> Kilos nee. wat is als op die mailing list?
<Kilos> man mazal  die bot is ingils
<mazal> maaz when do we have a bbq ?
<Maaz> mazal: Not a clue, sorry
<mazal> lol
<Kilos> dis waar mense hulp vra voor hulle leer van hierdie kanaal
<ThatGraemeGuy> bbq is not braai
<Jacques_StrY> Kilos: I added Jan's 'f' but he names show on my screen in edit mode
<ThatGraemeGuy> (morning)
<mazal> Morning ThatGraemeGuy
<Jacques_StrY> Morning
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<mazal> What is braai in english ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> braai
<Kilos> ah ty Jacques_StrY  
<Kilos> let me go to edit mode again
<Kilos> i dont see names  just ||   || then lp addy
<Kilos> what did i break now
<pieter2627> Kilos  ok, sal bietjie daarna kyk
<Kilos> dankie pieter2627  
<Jacques_StrY> Kilos: dunno try viewing in fox or chrome?
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> nope chrome shows the same
<Kilos> i think the pro has blocked me from messing up
 * Kilos hides
<Kilos> i dont have fox installed even
<Jacques_StrY> I'm working on chrome
<Jacques_StrY> So shouldn't be that
<Kilos> i like opera browser because it has an addon called fbpurity so i dont see russins chicks looking for husbands and porn chicks adverts
<Kilos> and it does about everything i think
<Jacques_StrY> haha
<Jacques_StrY> you get add blockers on the other browsers too
<Kilos> i have ex wives and a daughter that watch me on fb
<Kilos> opera was much lighter than the fox
<Kilos> i used to be on a slow pc so used all the light stuff
<Kilos> hi psyatw  
<psyatw> hi Kilos 
<Padroni> http://crashworks.org/if_programming_languages_were_vehicles/
<Kilos> hmm... good catch this morning
<Kilos> Jacques_StrY  explains things so much better than i do
<Kilos> ty Jacques_StrY  
<Jacques_StrY> NP Kilos
<Jacques_StrY> Stage 2 load shedding from 12:00
<Kilos> eish
<Jacques_StrY> Padroni: Good find - looks like C++ still wins :)
<Kilos> hi drussell  hows davey?
<Kilos> wb Jacques_StrY  
<drussell> Kilos: good thx, yourself?
<Jacques_StrY> dunno why I got DC'd
<Kilos> good ty drussell  
<Kilos> haha 
<Kilos> hmm...
<Padroni> oh great
<Kilos> what what
<Padroni> Section 205 subpoena
<Padroni> court.  again.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> wb inetpro  get hibana to fix things for you
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> ai!
<Jacques_Stry> networks must be messing around
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> sjoe
<ThatGraemeGuy> note to self, when fiddling with an android device and repeatedly swearing because the @#$#$%@# recovery won't see the microsd card, despite using multiple versions of multiple flavours of recovery, check the make sure that the microsd is actually in the tablet
<Jacques_Stry> Nooooo.....
<Jacques_Stry> ouch!
<ThatGraemeGuy> eish
<ThatGraemeGuy> now to see if a 3-year-old dinosaur can handle some lollipop goodness
<Squirm> Hey all
<Squirm> Symmetria: is there anyway I can try a speed test to the TENET mirror?
<Jacques_Stry> good luck ThatGraemeGuy , what device?
<ThatGraemeGuy> galaxy tab 2 10-inch
<inetpro> ThatGraemeGuy: ai!
<Jacques_Stry> I stil have a galaxy tab 10.1 (version1) :)
<Padroni> I'm off
<Padroni> later guys
 * Padroni waves
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> hi Mopkop  
<Mopkop> Hello Kilos!
<Kilos> hoe gaan dit seun?
<Mopkop> Almost done with the site. Lost 2 hours last night due to loadshedding.
<Mopkop> Baie om voor dankbaar te wees. Dankie oom. En self?
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> where can i view what you have done lad?
<Kilos> ek is goed dankie, 
<Kilos> im quite excited to see what you have done
<Mopkop> I'm not done yet. I still have the home page and the 'Get Ubuntu' page to do.
<Mopkop> As soos as I'm finished, I'll commit the changes to Launchpad :)
<Kilos> ok ill be patient
<Kilos> :D
<Kilos> Jacques_Stry  found ubuntu-benin for me today
<Kilos> on facebook. i never looked for anything there
<Mopkop> :'(
<Mopkop> More loadshedding tonight!
<Kilos> eish
<Mopkop> Oh, did you contact benin yet?
<Kilos> strangely we havent gone off yesterday or today
<Kilos> yes one of them has joined #ubuntu-africa
<Squirm> Afternoon
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<Mopkop> Hello Squirm!
<Kilos> nlsthzn  so silent?
<Squirm> superfly: enjoy that load shedding :P
<Kilos> haai shame man
<Kilos> how is he gonna make supper
<Kilos> lotsa hungry maggots
<Squirm> Lol
<Kilos> hi spinza  why so quiet?
<Kilos> wb pieter2627  i heard from oom jan
<Kilos> he says changing graphics usage in bios down to 128m and swapon has the lappy running lekker en hy se dankie vir almal
<pieter2627> Yea loadshedding... 'oom jan', I've seen most ooming you here, which I suspect i should be doing too
<pieter2627> Glad he got it sorted
<Kilos> no man im fine he is 8 years older than me
<Kilos> adding oom is just more typing
<pieter2627> Maybe, but saying it is also more vocalization which never stopped anyone :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i think some oom me because i told them not to
<pieter2627> LOL... thats always a good (fun) reason to do it
<Kilos> hi SDCDev  
<pieter2627> But if he had to `swapon`, then his swap is of by default?
<SDCDev> hey Kilos
<SDCDev> 10 days until I make my move to Jeffreys Bay :D
<SDCDev> so close
<Kilos> you moving there or just going on holiday?
<Kilos> yes pieter2627  i dont know what happened there. normally swap is on. but that was a jinx lappy from the beginning
<Kilos> it even gave probs with windows, such as random hanging
<Kilos> SDCDev  i asked if you going to jbay full time!
<SDCDev> yeaaah :D
<SDCDev> super excited
<SDCDev> new home :)
<Kilos> great
<SDCDev> Going to convert my gran into a ubuntu user ;) she's still on windows xp
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> moppie wen jy?
<Mopkop> Jip, I'll just have to spell-check everything before I submit .
<Kilos> yoohooo
<Kilos> paste somewhere and ill help you
<Mopkop> Ok. Wait, let me relog...
<Mopkop> That fixed it :)
<Mopkop> By blinker was gone....
<Kilos> lol
<Mopkop> *My
<Kilos> whats a blinker
<Mopkop> That line that looks like this | that blinks where ever you type.
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> oh that think
<Kilos> just tick where you want to type and it comes back
<Mopkop> I tried it. I could type, but the blinker did not show :(
<Kilos> ai!
<Mopkop> It shows in vim at least...
<Kilos> eish you use vim as well
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> ek te dom
<Mopkop> I don't like it, but it decorates everything in colours, so I know when I make a mistake. 
<Kilos> lol
<Mopkop> It's the first time I'm using .rst files, so I'm likely to make some mistake....
<Kilos> the pro and fly will review so dont worry
<Kilos> but you are learning fast
<Mopkop> The best way to learn is on the Job. That reminds me. Today I have been using Ubuntu for 1 month!
<Kilos> congrats
<Kilos> you fitted in here quickly
<Mopkop> It's because the greeter bot made me feel so welcome :)
<Kilos> hahaha
<Mopkop> Loadshedding in 9 mins :( 
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> wow we down to 31 nicks
<Mopkop> A lot of loadshedding, I guess... :)
<Kilos> hey Mopkop  you must convert more peeps from your college to use buntu
<Kilos> en pa en sy besigheid
<nlsthzn> sorry uncle Kilos ... just had work and little one keeping me busy... not touching the PC all that much currently
<Kilos> np nlsthzn  i was just checking
<Kilos> as long as you dont disappear im happy
<Kilos> inetpro  investigate
<Kilos> squirm and trixar and QA all disappear at the same time
<Kilos> where is that linode server they are using
<Kilos> must be where there is loadsheeding atm
<Kilos> QA needs to find a server that doesnt shu down
<Kilos> shut
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> hi inetpro  
<inetpro> oh and hello oom Kilos
<Kilos> no one talking to me
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> better if every one drops the oom
<inetpro> uh
<Kilos> internet in a bad state i think
<Kilos> kulelu88  you late
<kulelu88> hello
<Kilos> lol
<kulelu88> late for party?
<Kilos> no man its about bed time for me already
<kulelu88> oom you sleep too early. 
<kulelu88> watch some series
<Kilos> i want game of thrones but too much data downloading stuff
<Kilos> id rather get 15.04 so i can see whats new
<kulelu88> oom just ask  1 of your neighbours for series
<Kilos> all neighbours in same boat
<Kilos> but also watching tv for hours sucks
<Kilos> not good for head
<Kilos> and stop the oom oom all the time
<Kilos> makes me feel old
<kulelu88> must I say oupa instead? :D
<Kilos> lol
 * Kilos hits kulu
<Kilos> hmm...
<kulelu88> lol
<Kilos> kulelu88  
 * inetpro hands the sjambok back to Kilos
<Kilos> ty inetpro  
<Kilos> ek begin worry nou oor daai board ding
<Kilos> kulelu88  when are you applying for membership?
<kulelu88> I can't commit to a membership
<Kilos> why
<kulelu88> I have other OSS commitments
<Kilos> strange word that can't
<Kilos> you can still become a member of ubuntu-za
<kulelu88> how?
<Kilos> ask inetpro  too late for me to think now
<inetpro> Kilos: why you worry so much?
<kulelu88> ^^
<Kilos> because i want to take the list with me when i go
<inetpro> kulelu88: what list?
<Kilos> sigh
<kulelu88> wrong guy
<Kilos> the list of members man
<Kilos> cant get up there and be told youve only touched 17 peeps lives
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> hahaha
<kulelu88> I don't think you'll be asked about ubuntu
<Kilos> you get asked about everything
<Kilos> i want peeps to say remember when Kilos  was here, you had to scroll back pages every day to catch up
<superfly> kulelu88: Kilos gets confused. there are two memberships he talks about: Ubuntu-ZA membership, and Ubuntu membership
<superfly> kulelu88: but the reality is that neither of them actually mean you have to do anything ;-)
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> taking a saying from sport
<Kilos> you do it for the love of the game
<kulelu88> :D
<superfly> although, with the Ubuntu membership thing you need to show that you've (a) contributed significantly to Ubuntu, and (b) that you are going to continue contributing
<kulelu88> sounds like unpaid labour @ superfly 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> without that there would be no ubuntu or many other systems
<kulelu88> people contribute ad-hoc. they want me to show "you are going to continue contributing"
<Kilos> wb Squirm  
<Kilos> na man not that bad kulelu88  
<Kilos> the world of floss isnt for ninnies
<kulelu88> that's why I said I have other commitments oom
<Kilos> lol
 * inetpro falling asleep
<inetpro> good night
<Kilos> being a member of ubuntu-za doesnt require any commitment 
<Kilos> night inetpro  sleep tight
<Kilos> other than being here when you can
<Kilos> we dont push anyone unless their wheels are a bit rusty
<Kilos> superfly  jy moet bietjie slaap nou en dan man
<Kilos> im ready to crash too
<superfly> heh
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<superfly> I'll sleep when I'm dead :-P
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> thats not healthy man, your family needs you for many years to come
#ubuntu-za 2015-03-27
<Kilos> morning za peeps
<Kilos> hi Tonberry_  
<barrydk> More almal
<Kilos> hi barrydk  
<Padroni> Mornig all
<Kilos> hi Padroni  
<Padroni> hoe gaan dit?
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<Padroni> good
<Padroni> I see 15.04 is out 
<Kilos> officially?
<Kilos> isnt that a beta
<Kilos> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/11/ubuntu-15-04-release-schedule-date-vivid-vervet
<Padroni> yes
<Kilos> they dont install same
<Kilos> or they install same but are different
<Kilos> official release is more polished 
<Padroni> I'll wait for the official release
<Kilos> ya better
<Padroni> I think this is going to be the last distro before Ubuntu goes commercial
<Padroni> I have it on good authority that Canonical sold ubuntu last year already
<Kilos> what does that mean
<Padroni> From what I gather, it is going to be a paid-for OS soon
<Kilos> no man
<Padroni> I will see what I can dig up on that
<Kilos> you stirring the pot or what?
<Padroni> but like I said - I heard it from a very reliable source
<Padroni> no, I am not.
<Kilos> mark said ubuntu will always be free
<Padroni> I have had this info for about 5 or 6 months now
<Kilos> oh my
<Padroni> it could be that it won't go commercial
<Padroni> but I heard otherwise
<mazal> Morning everyone
<Kilos> hi mazal  SilverCode  
<SilverCode> hi Kilos
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> Padroni: you mean the Ericsson deal?
<Kilos> hi inetpro  
<inetpro> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2015/03/26/ericsson-and-canonical-partner-to-drive-cloud-innovation/
<Padroni> no,, that's not what I was referring to.
<Padroni> I will go back to my source and get more info 
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<Kilos> and pieter2627  
<pieter2627> Hi all
 * Kilos sulks
<Padroni> why?
<Kilos> old grumpy did hi me personally
<Kilos> not 
<Kilos> too busy googling
<Kilos> Padroni  why dont you go game here 
<Kilos> http://newsletters.mybroadband.co.za/lt.php?c=438&m=453&nl=2&s=bf7acfe2dfd656e64c262fe9165a0e17&lid=10034&l=-http--mygaming.co.za/news/hardware/73549-big-prizes-up-for-grabs-on-mygaming.html
<Kilos> sjoe thats a long one
<Kilos> you can win stuff at least
<Padroni> I'm too old
<Kilos> oh my
<Padroni> and by that, I mean, that as a gamer, you peak in your early 20's
<Padroni> at that age, your hand-eye co-ordination and reaction times are at it's peak
<Kilos> try man
<Padroni> also
<Padroni> to compete at that level
<Padroni> you need to spend hours daily practicing.  Which I don't have the time for.
<mazal> What game ? ( too lazy to check the link )
<Kilos> i dunno i just saw you can win Stand a chance of winning a GALAX GeForce GTX 960
<Kilos> graphics stuff is expensive
<mazal> Oe nice card that
<Padroni> i have a GTX 660 in my laptop
<Padroni> works like a charm
<mazal> I have the GTX760
<mazal> I like the green team :)
<mazal> It will have to last a long time though. Can't afford gaming hardware in SA anymore
<Kilos> thats why i said try play for the ting
<Kilos> thing
<Kilos> me has a lowly 210
<Kilos> but it works
<Kilos> hi TinuvaMac  
<TinuvaMac> morning Kilos
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn  
<nlsthzn> o/
<nuvolari> \o
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos 
<Kilos> lo nuvolari  
 * Kilos waves to superfly
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo
<mazal> Morning ThatGraemeGuy
<superfly> morning
<nuvolari> bah! :'( latest intellij is freezing up every now and then
<nuvolari> superfly: have you upgraded yet?
<Kilos> hi psyatw  
<psyatw> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi magellanic  
<superfly> nuvolari: upgraded what?
<magellanic> hey all
 * superfly is upgrading all sorts of things
<superfly> hi magellanic
<nuvolari> superfly: intellij
<superfly> nuvolari: ah. I'm not using vanilla IntelliJ, I'm using PyCharm. It's pretty stable
<nuvolari> superfly: right. OK, thanks
<Kilos> hmm...
<DarkSurferZA> yo
<Kilos> hi DarkSurferZA  
<DarkSurferZA> hey kilos
<Kilos> hi drussell  
<drussell> Kilos: hey! Happy Friday :oD
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> hopefully clouds not just building for the fun of it
<Kilos> no squirm or trixarza
<Kilos> inetpro  you here?
<Kilos> Padroni  you sick?
<Padroni> That depends - in what context?
<Kilos> well you been so quiet today something not right
<Kilos> Maaz  tell mopkop you are keeping me in suspense hey
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure, I'll tell mopkop on freenode
<Kilos> hmm...
 * Squirm looks around
<Kilos> hi Squirm  what are you guys doing to the bot
<Squirm> Kilos: Uh
<Squirm> I don't know how to tell you this
<Kilos> trixar gone as well
<Kilos> lol
<Squirm> But it's gone
<Kilos> the server?
<Squirm> Yep
<Squirm> Alles
<Kilos> oh my cant you get the bots files first?
<Squirm> Nope. We lost all of our data
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> ok ill start looking for another server
<Kilos> np
<Squirm> So the guy who was running it never paid for 20 days. Obviously, we don't get those emails, so we didn;t know
<Kilos> sjoe
<Squirm> Sorry Kilos
<Squirm> So they killed the account
<Squirm> Gone
<Squirm> *poof*
<Kilos> np Squirm  
<Squirm> Luckily for us, we know better hey Kilos. I'm sure you had a copy of the config
<Kilos> not the latest lol
<Squirm> :P
<Kilos> i have lost that version of the bot
<Squirm> No crontab exporting it to an alternative location?
<Squirm> ;)
<Kilos> i didnt even think man, it was running yesterday 
<Squirm> Yeah, we lost our IRC server and all of its configs. Along with my IMBot
<Squirm> I think I have a slightly older copy
<Squirm> and a copy of the configs, somewhere
<Squirm> Yeah, it died last night
<Squirm> Like I said *poof* gone
<Squirm> :/
<Kilos> lol not serious, ibids learn easy
<Kilos> georgl  has the package i was using i think
<Kilos> you even left my channel
<Squirm> Ok
<Squirm> It was my bouncer running
<Squirm> Oh
<Squirm> Yeah
<Squirm> I cut down on all of my channels
<Squirm> Too much going on on IRC
<Kilos> lol
<Squirm> Cut down Facebook and IRC
<Squirm> To certain people/channels
<Kilos> i try just have ubuntu channels open now
<Kilos> i dont do fb
<Squirm> I'm in #ubuntu-za, #glug-za and #minetest-za and 2 channels on my server and 2 on another server, linux based channels
<Kilos> on the odd occasion when i need pg stuff i skype with my supplier
<Kilos> sjoe
<Squirm> Now to get my znc up on my linode
<Kilos> ##kilos #minetest-za #ubuntu-africa #ubuntu-locoteams #ubuntu-za
<Squirm> Kilos: If I find I have enough badwidth/processing power on their, I can create you an account
<Squirm> Ok
<Kilos> not serious atm Squirm  i have georgl  s bot in my channel and the africa channel but i need to still get some permissions i think
<Kilos> thanks for hosting it till now anyway
<Squirm> Np
<Kilos> maybe i can also beg ThatGraemeGuy  to host it by hetzner
<Squirm> Lol
<Squirm> bbiab
<Kilos> wb Squirm  
<Squirm> Hehe
<Squirm> I guess that means my znc is up
<Squirm> Damn firewall
<Kilos> haha
<Squirm> Cool
<Kilos> what ever happened to kodez
<Kilos> hi barrydk  gaming again?
<barrydk> hi Kilos almost
<Kilos> superfly  have you done the ubuntu member email thing yet?
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> inetpro  rtfs 
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEmail
<superfly> Kilos: no, I don't really care for one using my current launchpad username
<Kilos> oh k ty
<Kilos> big job 
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> lo pro
<inetpro> Kilos: did you get my email?
<Kilos> lemme check
<Kilos> haha ya
<inetpro> so what the problem is?
<Kilos> very informative
<Kilos> with what?
<inetpro> Kilos: what does the email say?
<Kilos> test
<inetpro> no
<inetpro> I mean the subject?
<Kilos> testing testing 123
<inetpro> and the destination address?
<inetpro> or the TO address?
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> how did that happen
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> been working all the time man
<Kilos> but i never set it up?
<inetpro> you don't have to do anything
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> then the flies must also be working
<Kilos> oh no 
<Kilos> he uses diff one
<inetpro> unless you want to send emails from msdomdonner AT ubuntu.com
<Kilos> ya that i was looking at
<Kilos> do you just set it at gmail
<Kilos> no need for postfix thing
<inetpro> no, why?
<Kilos> dont answer a question with a question'
<inetpro> I want to know
<Kilos> man i went to many links
<Kilos> googled me sick
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> and some said install postfix
<Kilos> with lots of heavy stuff to do
<inetpro> why?
<Kilos> i dunno thats why im asking you
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> do i just follow the 10 20 and so on on gmail to set it up
<Kilos> 1) 2)
<Squirm> Kilos: what do you want to do?
<inetpro> why?
<Kilos> send mail from me with ubuntu.com addy
<Squirm> and where do you receive the mail?
<Kilos> here on evo 
<inetpro> Kilos: you're using Evolution
<Kilos> ya
<inetpro> so just change the from address in Evolution
<inetpro> or set up a 2nd From address
<Kilos> oh no need to do all that stuff at gmail?
<Squirm> Kilos: Does the ubuntu email redirect somewhere?
<Squirm> Or is it an account
<inetpro> Squirm: it's not an account
<Kilos> it says something about an alias
<Squirm> I mean, does it redirect to your personal address?
<inetpro> it is simply Ubuntu forwarding to his Gmail account as set in his LP account
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEmail
<Kilos> nothing simple
<inetpro> very simple
<Squirm> Right
<Squirm> That's simple then
<Squirm> Simple on GMail and should be simple in evolution
<Kilos> sjoe
<Squirm> Kilos: maybe something like this
<Squirm> http://askubuntu.com/questions/362354/change-reply-to-in-evolution
<Squirm> Look at the answer
<Kilos> ok
<Squirm> It's how to create an alias. So you'd select your GMail account
<Squirm> and your alias would be your ubuntu address
<Kilos> thats also hard to understand actually
<Kilos> i have gmail
<Kilos> i have a launchpad id
<Kilos> but where will the mails go to on launchpad
<inetpro> Kilos: you did get my mail, not!?
<Squirm> If I send an email to your Ubuntu address, where will it go?
<Kilos> yes inetpro  what addy did you send it to
<inetpro> obviously to the address as you can see in the TO field
<Kilos> i dunno Squirm  , dont i have to tell gmail to send it via buntu
<Squirm> No
<Squirm> Well, you have to tell your mail client what email address to send from
<Squirm> Be it Evolution or gmail
<inetpro> Kilos: you can tell your girl in ozziland or anyone on the planet, to send your messages to msdomdonner AT ubuntu.com
<Squirm> the ubuntu address is just an alias, which means it just receives the mail and bounces it along
<inetpro> and they will land in your gmail inbox
<Squirm> bounces it to your gmail inbox
<Kilos> oh
<Squirm> you need to tell evolution that you actually own the address and want to send an email as that address
<Kilos> but when i send its still gmail?
<Squirm> Yes
<inetpro> nou praat ons
<Squirm> except you're telling gmail you're actually msdomdonner AT ubuntu.com
<Kilos> oh so i must just set something in evo
<Squirm> So when you compose a mail, evlutio will give you a choice
<Squirm> Yes
<Squirm> Set up an alias in evolution
<Kilos> there it is again
<Squirm> Which is what that link showed, step by step
<Kilos> that alias thing
<Squirm> Yes
<Kilos> ok lemme read that
<Squirm> and alias just receives the mail and sends it on to an inbox
<Squirm> it's a forwarder
<Squirm> it grabs it and sends it straight away
<Kilos> is it a bad thing to do?
<Squirm> No
<Squirm> So for example, at work, I have 1 Inbox. In this one inbox, I can receive emails from about 5 different aliases
<Squirm> But I still only have 1 inbox
<Kilos> oh
<Squirm> I then just have to tell my client, which aliases I'll have. So I'll receive the emails regardless, I just need to let the client know which one I want to send from
<Squirm> Kilos: feel better now?
<Kilos> not yet
<Squirm> Where are you stuck?
<Kilos> let me get it working first
<Squirm> Ok
<Kilos> im still reading
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> do i set it up here where it says to enter this
<Kilos> Enter the name, mail address 1, reply-to. Push "Next".
<Kilos> mail addy will be the ubuntu one and reply tp my standard gmail?
<Kilos> s/tp/to
<Squirm> No
<Squirm> the mail addy is ubuntu
<Squirm> leave out the reply-to
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> now it wants server info
<superfly> inetpro: yes
<inetpro> superfly: ah, so it's working for you also!?
<superfly> yes
<inetpro> cool
<superfly> that's what they said
<Squirm> Kilos: You shouldn't have to
 * inetpro would just leave the sending part 
<Kilos> Squirm  it didnt need it for gmail but it shows nothing for msdomdonner@ubuntu.com
<Kilos> ya i think thats easier inetpro  
<Squirm> Kilos: What do you mean?
<Kilos> when i entered a gmail addy squirm it auto showed the server info
<Squirm> I don't think evolution does it properly
<Squirm> It's super simple in thunderbird
<Squirm> and on mail.google.com
<Kilos> ya that was good in thunderbird , but theyve made evo do it as well for normal addies
<Kilos> na ive cancelled everything
<Kilos> ty for the help Squirm  
<superfly> no, all mail clients support alternate identities
<superfly> Kilos: you don't try to add another mail account, you add an alias or an identity
<inetpro> Kilos: one day when I'm a member and I'm bored I will install evolution on a VM and test it for you
<Kilos> ill look at that tomorrow maybe superfly  ty, but for now ill maar stay me at gmail
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you dont have time to get bored
<Kilos> im adding in thew place where you add normal accounts atm, maybe thats where i sukkel but better i leave it for now
<Kilos> please someone give me the swapon commands 
<Kilos> oom jan lost them
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> sudo swapon ?
<Kilos> -a
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> sudo swapon -a
<Kilos> right?
<inetpro> man swapon
<Kilos> grrrr
<inetpro> How to empty swap if there is free RAM? http://askubuntu.com/questions/1357/how-to-empty-swap-if-there-is-free-ram
<Kilos> haha he gets 2 mails
<inetpro> he?
<Kilos> i dunno why he dont come here or use lists
<Kilos> well i send one with sudo swapon -a and the secong with your link
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> must be my smiley face
<Kilos> we have even been members for 2 full months yet so maybe the board thing is out of the question
<Kilos> inetpro  wat skinner jy en vlieg
<Kilos> wat werk vir julle
<inetpro> Kilos: I sent him a test message in the same way that I sent one to you
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> so you send them straight to ubuntu
<Kilos> lp addy
<inetpro> Kilos: 03/27 21:44:45 <inetpro> Kilos: you can tell your girl in ozziland or anyone on the planet, to send your messages to msdomdonner AT ubuntu.com
<Kilos> blow your nose and move to the top of the class
<inetpro> put that address on your business card
<Kilos> hi bertus  
<inetpro> Kilos: you can even put that address on your wiki page
<Kilos> why does that name sound familiar
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> but don't change your LP address to it
<Kilos> uh oh
<bertus> hey guys 
<bertus> hi kilos how are you, Kilos 
<Kilos> im well ty bertus  and you?
<Kilos> you been here before hey?
<bertus> dude you remember me? 
<Kilos> the name ya
<bertus> like a year ago, when this linux journey started
<Kilos> welcome back
<Kilos> are you winning
<bertus> thx bro just wanted to drop in, and check whats happening here 
<bertus> yea bro loving it, im on arch now 
<Kilos> we doing lots of things you should join us daily not once a year
<bertus> cool 
<bertus> switch between arch and manjaro 
<Kilos> add this channel to you favourites
<Kilos> you in to the heavy stuff hey
<bertus> what are you running these days?
<Kilos> kubuntu 14.04 for a year now
<Kilos> everything works and nothing breaks
<bertus> what do you think about plasma 5?
<bertus> okay, stable man i see
<Kilos> i have got there yet
<Kilos> will go there with 16.04
<bertus> lol 
<Kilos> ya im too dom to keep fixing things
<bertus> no bro 
<bertus> but i totally get it 
<Kilos> lol
<bertus> have you tried cool retro term?
<Kilos> nope whats that
<bertus> if you use terminals a lot?
<bertus> https://github.com/Swordfish90/cool-retro-term
<bertus> check it out 
<Kilos> i use terminal for running iftop and updates 
<Kilos> hahaha i use gui most of the time
<Kilos> why did you take a year to remember us
<Kilos> sies man
<bertus> i just havent used ubuntu in since 14.04 xubuntu 
<Kilos> as long as you are using linux you are welcome here
<bertus> yes always, thx bro 
<bertus> so whats news?
<Kilos> we have a new site
<bertus> why do you like kde so much?
<bertus> site plz?
<Kilos> it grows on you
<bertus> what can i do to help?
<Kilos> https://ubuntu-za.org/
<Kilos> we are building an africa site as well. will know next week how far it is
<Kilos> i think the working guys dont come here weekends
<bertus> yea you know if all the schools in sa just started using ubuntu as standard that would save millions in sa
<bertus> hospitals, schools, etc should really drop windows in favour of ubuntu 
<bertus> all the software they need is there
<Kilos> yes we are working on a project to maybe get that going too
<Kilos> you can look at that if inetpro  can find the links
<Kilos> inetpro  the links williamk left here at the meeting please
<bertus> am looking around on the site nw
<Kilos> nice fast site hey
<Kilos> my fly made it
<bertus>  fly?
<Kilos> superfly
<Kilos> and hes making an even nicer one for my africa project
<bertus> cool 
<bertus> brb 
<Kilos> there is lots of work for peeps on holiday and bored at home
<Kilos> Maaz  minutes
<Maaz> Kilos: Sorry, no meeting in progress.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i must go sleep. 
<Kilos> bertus  come back tomorrow
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<bertus> cheers bro's im out 
#ubuntu-za 2015-03-28
<Kilos> hahaha superfly  tell Hanna well done on the pap pie
<Kilos> morning peeps
<Kilos> hmm...
<Squirm> Morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<Squirm> How're you doing Kilos?
<Kilos> fine ty Squirm  and you lad?
<Squirm> am good  hey
<Squirm> I think I need to find myself a keyboard
<Kilos> lol what are you using
<Squirm> For my desktop
<Squirm> My laptop is fine
<Squirm> Have been using synergy in the interim
<Kilos> oh
<Squirm> But that won't do... Want to try and get into dota again
<Squirm> Might go to Makro
<Kilos> kboards arent very expensive
<Kilos> do you have gmail squirm?
<Squirm> Kilos: I do
<Squirm> Why?
<Kilos> i wondered if you could see where they say the accounts are
<Squirm> What do you mean?
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEmail
<Kilos> near 3/4 way down the page
<Squirm> Still struggling?
<Kilos> i dont understand or foind accounts settings or whatever in mine
<Kilos> lol ya
<Squirm> Ok, leave those instructions
<Squirm> and do this
<Squirm> Click the cog in the top right
<Squirm> Click Settings
<Kilos> stupid evo setup asks me for a password but dont accept what i put in
<Squirm> Select the Accounts and Import Tab
<Kilos> where now
<Squirm> Near the top, there is a "Send mail as" section
<Kilos> online or in evo
<Squirm> Click add another email address you own
<Squirm> I thought you wanted it in GMail?
<Kilos> ya
<Squirm> Type your name
<Squirm> and then your Ubuntu email address
<Squirm> You'll receive an email in Gmail asking to confirm your address, click the link in the email
<Squirm> Then when you compose a new email, in the from field, you'll be able to select either address
<Kilos> whew ty
<Squirm> You've just set up an alias
<Squirm> Easy :)
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> still busy
<Kilos> i got same place with evo
<Kilos> wants my buntu password
<Squirm> No
<Squirm> Did you tick the treat as an alis button?
<Squirm> alias
<Kilos> lemme try go back, but i think i did
<Kilos> ya treat as an alias
<Squirm> ok
<Squirm> and?
<Kilos> then you go on and it wants password
<Squirm> Oh right
<Squirm> That's new
<Squirm> One sec Kilos
<Kilos> ok
<Squirm> Ok
<Squirm> as the smtp server
<Squirm> use: smtp.gmail.com
<Squirm> username is your gmail username and passsword is your gmail password
<Squirm> port 465
<Squirm> SSL encryption
<Squirm> Don't know if it'll work, but worth a try
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> it still says username or password wrong , reading this now https://support.google.com/mail/answer/22370?hl=en&rd=1
<Squirm> try username as your full gmail address
<Kilos> i did
<Kilos> and the gmail password
<Squirm> did you try the full email address and just your username?
<Kilos> lemme see
<Kilos> i forget
<Squirm> Kilos: If not, maybe just use saix
<Squirm> smtp.saix.net
<Squirm> no username or password
<Kilos> lol that sounds better
<Kilos> what is it
<Kilos> sjoe head not happy today
<Squirm> But you might have to be on a Telkom ADSL line to use saix
<Squirm> Maybe noot
<Kilos> ill let you know
<Squirm> saix is on port 25
<Squirm> unsecured
<Squirm> Doesn't work without a username or password
<Squirm> Sorry Kilos, I'm stumped
<Squirm> Good luck...
<Squirm> Chicken Burger time :D
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> 	Please specify a username.
<Kilos> np ty Squirm  
<Kilos> haha 
<Kilos> 	 Hi Miles, 
<Kilos> Someone recently used your password to try to sign in to your Google Account msdomdonner@gmail.com. This person was using an application such as an email, client or mobile device.
<Kilos> they been blocking it
<Kilos> goodnes gracious dammit me
<Kilos> somewhere must be an allow block to tick
<Kilos> i go read more rtfstuff
<Kilos> gremble_  wb
<Kilos> bad connection there
<Kilos> ai! as jy kan sukkel, sal jy
<Kilos> DNS Error: Address resolution of smtp.ubuntu.com. failed: Domain name not found code(0) ]
<Kilos> so where is that alias thing hiding
<inetpro> Kilos: how are you connected now? 
<inetpro> looks like you killed Telkom 
<Kilos> please explain that in appy taal
<Kilos> nono
<inetpro> I'm connected via VC now 
<Kilos> whats wrong your telkom
<Symmetria> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpt1/t31.0-8/10257999_10152971640980528_5009927662247395162_o.jpg
<inetpro> can't even go to Telkom's website 
<Kilos> bad head day for me
<Symmetria> heh how cool is that 
<Kilos> lemme check balance place
<Symmetria> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xat1/t31.0-8/10257779_10152971629675528_3366241120546097983_o.jpg <=== heh that thing is cool :)
<Kilos> my connection is fine inetpro  
<inetpro> Maaz: is www.telkom.co.za up? 
<Maaz> inetpro: Yes, http://www.telkom.co.za/loveyourwork/index.html is up
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> hmm, that's strange 
<Kilos> put money
<Kilos> it seems like my whatever dont see my ubuntu.com thing
<Kilos> saix.net gives this error
<Kilos> Authentication failed. Please check your username/password.
<Kilos> [Server response: Unspecified Error (SENT_EHLO): Smtp server does not advertise AUTH capability code(0) ]
<inetpro> I'm on the Vodacom network and can not connect to www.telkom.co.za
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> report the tower
<inetpro> and when on Telkom Mobile prepaid I can't go anywhere, not even here 
<Kilos> and does it show that it connects
<inetpro> was connected earlier and the connection just dropped suddenly 
<Kilos> owl flew into the tower goodie
<Kilos> one flew over the cookoos nest
<Kilos> cuckoos
<inetpro> as if dns is completely down but more than just dns 
<Kilos> fone 183 from telkom fone
<Kilos> sharks playing very poorly against western force
<inetpro> checked balance via sms to 188 
<inetpro> Hello!You have 825 MB Telkom Mobile data available. 825 MB will expire on 01/05/2015
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> so, it's not a balance issue 
<Kilos> call them and get to the data peeps
<inetpro> I'll check again after dinner 
<Kilos> ok
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> Kilos: is rugby over?
<inetpro> looks like a DNS issue at Telkom
<inetpro> on the PC I can connect directly to my core with the IP address
<inetpro> pointed resolv.conf to Google and all happy again
<inetpro> or rather, looks like whatever problem they had is fixed now
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> maybe the early version of earth hour at Telkom
<Kilos> sharks won ya but now bulls and crusaders
<Kilos> your connection fixed inetpro  ?
<inetpro> looks so ya
<Kilos> clever ballie
<Kilos> well done
<inetpro> uh
<Kilos> sigh uh has no meaning
<Kilos> nlsthzn  you watching
<Kilos> hmm... 2 danfowle1  danfowler  
<inetpro> yikes!
<Kilos> what?
<inetpro> Water pipe in #Erasmuskloof burst again & residents without water. Team will only be able to fix in daytime.
<inetpro> 1 retweet 0 favorites 
<inetpro> oops... that last part was not necessary
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> np
<inetpro> they were without water yesterday already
<Kilos> shame
<Kilos> inetpro  
<Kilos> DNS Error: Address resolution of smtp.ubuntu.com. failed: Domain name not found code(0) ]
<Kilos> is there not something the must be set at the ubuntu account for smtp
<inetpro> uh
<inetpro> WAYTTD?
<Kilos> trying to get ubuntu.com to send as well
<Kilos> that error came from trying to get gmail to add the ubuntu account
<inetpro> YDIW
<inetpro> RTFS
<inetpro> "Since your new Ubuntu alias is not a real email address, you cannot use SMTP from Ubuntu, despite what Google may suggest. Instead, use the Gmail SMTP, authenticating with your full Gmail address and password. "
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> i think i did that with evo but the it sends as the old gmail account not ubuntu.com
<Kilos> now im in my gmail account and set it to enable less secure stuffs and so onb
<Kilos> where did you read that?
<inetpro> UbuntuEmail
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEmail
<Kilos> that one?
<inetpro> yebo yes
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> haha it tells me
<Kilos> 	You can already send mail as msdomdonner@gmail.com
<Kilos> wooo something is happening
<Kilos> The Gmail user may now send mail as msdomdonner@ubuntu.com.
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> ty inetpro  mr. fixit is on top form as usual
<Kilos> wat ai! jy nou
<inetpro> vir wat sukkel jy so lank om die regte goed te lees?
<Kilos> my oog is ouer as joune
<Kilos> en blinder
<inetpro> nou stuur vir my 'n ou epossie dat ek kan sien of dit werk
<Kilos> en ek dommer
<Kilos> hulle se dit kan 2 dae vat voor dit werk
<inetpro> hulle?
<Kilos> jy sien wat ek dink die probleem is
<inetpro> nee ek sien nie
<Kilos> die program sit self daai smtp goed in toe worry ek nie eers daaroor nie
<Kilos> haha
<inetpro> wie is hulle?
<Kilos> daai Email ek dink of die ander link
<inetpro> wys my waar staan dit
<Kilos> wag man ek moet eers soek
<Kilos> ek het baaaaie rtfs gedoen
<Kilos> ek haat dit
<Kilos> van nou af is jy Kilos se mr. rtfs
<inetpro> Maaz: assumption
<Maaz> An assumption is a proposition that is taken for granted, as if it were true based upon presupposition without preponderance of the facts
<inetpro> jy moet die feite gaan soek
<Kilos> sug!
<Kilos> ek doen dit al 2 dae
<Kilos> and its not an assumption your new name is mr rtfs for Kilos
<Kilos> or i will get the fly to come with his sjambok as well
<inetpro> nee jy sukkel nog neet een dag met die ding
<Kilos> gister okk onthou
<Kilos> to laat gisteraand
<inetpro> jy hou van drama?
<Kilos> The script which creates the email aliases runs every 2 days. So please wait at least 48 hours before checking if the email is working (or leave it a couple more days to be sure).
<Kilos> sien!
<inetpro> assumption!
<inetpro> konteks!!!
<inetpro> lees die ding in konteks
<inetpro> daai beteken dat jou epos lank lank gelede al gewerk het
<inetpro> ontrent so twee dae nadat jy 'n amptelikke lid geword het
<Kilos> dit se failed
<inetpro> mooi!
<Kilos> shurrup en gaan lees jou pos
<inetpro> from:	Miles <msdomdonner AT gmail.com> ... testing 456...
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> wat nou
<inetpro> oja, dit ook
<Kilos> moet ek die buntu een die default maak
 * inetpro het geen idee wat hy gedoen het nie
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> please enter the password for mail transport msdomdonner@ubuntu.com
<Kilos> i tried all passwords
<inetpro> uh, YDIW!
<Kilos> YDIW???
<inetpro> You're Doing It Wrong!!!
<Kilos> oh well obviously
<inetpro> lol
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> the hardest bug to find is the one that isn't there
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> so now i have to go set a password at the ubuntu mail place because i tried my ubuntuone password
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> good night!
<Kilos> sleep tight inetpro  
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2015-03-29
<nlsthzn> Maaz, tell Kilos was at work so I was reading the game :)
<Maaz> nlsthzn: Sure, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<Kilos> morning superfly  and others
<Kilos> hi SilverCode  
<nlsthzn> o/ uncle Kilos 
<nlsthzn> did you get my message?
<Kilos> haha hi there nlyes ty
<Kilos> was a good game
<Kilos> the sharks game was not good to watch
<Kilos> oi
<Kilos> wb nlsthzn  
<nlsthzn> thx
<Kilos> bulls game was great, sharks was boring
<nlsthzn> glad it was a good game... also glad we bloody well won too :p
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> another major job for me, win7 lappy thats been dead for 6 months
 * Kilos cries
<nlsthzn> :)
<Kilos> hows the family nlsthzn  ?
<nlsthzn> so far so good uncle Kilos ... little one not liking this sleeping thing much which means mommy not getting much of it rither
<nlsthzn> *either
<nlsthzn> other than that all well :)
<nlsthzn> got a new car... bigger and all... think I might have over compensated for the Picanto >.<
<Kilos> lol ian was like that. they scared they miss something
<Kilos> new cars are lekker, paying for them isnt
<nlsthzn> that is very true...
<Kilos> hi Tonberry  
<Kilos> ggrrrrrr windows
<Kilos> Greetings and welcome to #ubuntu-africa. This channel is to link up Ubuntu groups and other linux users all over Africa . Please read this http://slexy.org/view/s2aEqtz90N . https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> Ekushey> I'm participating in the Ubuntu Unicorn Challenge, if you guys are on Instagram then hit the "like" button please: https://instagram.com/p/0zoXkttUqV 
<Kilos> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2015/03/24/origami-unicorn-challenge/
<Kilos> go win something guys
<Kilos> hi ubuntiste-msakni  where is elacheche
<ubuntiste-msakni> Kilos, Hello! :D
<Kilos> lol
<ubuntiste-msakni> Do you know who am I Kilos ? 
<Kilos> elacheche
<Kilos> anis
<Kilos> i have spies every where ubuntiste-msakni  
<ubuntiste-msakni> yep :D
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> hi inetpro  
<Kilos> im slumming again
<Kilos-> hmm
<Kilos> so ye clever peeps how does one force a mount on a drive thats in hybernate mode?
<inetpro> Kilos: you say what?
<inetpro> oh hi everyone as well
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> nm ive forced my way in as admin
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> what is a drive in hybernate mode?
<Kilos> the lappy drive im trying to fix wouldnt let me in because it was hybernating
<Kilos> but only the main partition 
<Kilos> i got the command to unhibernate but then it said it was busy with another process
 * inetpro don't get it
<Kilos> lol and i had booted from cd
<Kilos> its coruupt sir
<Kilos> running malwares and stuff now on it
<inetpro> Hibernation (or suspend to disk) in computing is powering down a computer while retaining its state
<inetpro> Upon hibernation, the computer saves the contents of its random access memory (RAM) to a hard disk or other non-volatile storage
<Kilos> it shouldnt have been doing anything because i booted from buntu dvd
 * inetpro don't get how that has anything to do with the state of the drive ot the partition
<Kilos> i get very tempted to erase and install ubuntu
 * inetpro wbb
<Kilos> im just telling you what the cli told me 
<inetpro> Kilos: no you didn't
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> ok i did cd /media
<Kilos> drive didnt show
<Kilos> then i did other stuffs that i forget now
<Kilos> was trying to get into /media/Windows/System32/bla bla
<Kilos> and SAM at the end
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> man lets talk about buntu rather
<Kilos> then i got the stuff here somewhere
<Kilos> was following http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/14369/change-or-reset-windows-password-from-a-ubuntu-live-cd/
<inetpro> ah, so suddenly the story looks very different
<Kilos> whats different
<inetpro> 03/29 16:37:31 <Kilos> so ye clever peeps how does one force a mount on a drive thats in hybernate mode?
<Kilos> yes well i couldnt mount it
<inetpro> uh
<Kilos> it didnt show so i did manual mount
<Kilos> and in the suo mount /dev/sda4 /mnt it told me that it was hibernating
<Kilos> s/suo/sudo
<inetpro> oh and we should all have magically figured that?
<Kilos> no just have told me how to force a mount
<Kilos> did you first think about it or just start arguing immediately??
<inetpro> the lack of information you provide makes it extremely difficult to help
<Kilos> ya well this isnt a win help channel
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> naand boetie
<Kilos> ons moet moppie roer vir daai content
<Kilos> jy moet help
<Kilos> hy se hy het die tlc gedoen , vlieg moet net approve
<Kilos> as ek reg onthou
<inetpro> hmmm...
<Kilos> sjoe dis n grote
<inetpro> Kilos: you like changing the topic when you get cornered like that?
<Kilos> of course
<inetpro> sudo and mount are not exactly windows commands, are they?
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> they were on that windows lappy
 * Kilos ducks
<inetpro> Unable to mount Windows (NTFS) filesystem due to hibernation http://askubuntu.com/questions/145902/unable-to-mount-windows-ntfs-filesystem-due-to-hibernation
<inetpro> that ^^ tells you the full story
<Kilos> oh well i found another way but ty for the link i might still use it
<inetpro> everybody else on holiday?
<Kilos> looks like hey
<Kilos> very silent day here
<inetpro> I see you and your friends from africa even taking over here today
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> im slowly getting to know other members too
<Kilos> maybe i should forget about the board thing. i see we only became members in feb
<inetpro> uh
<Kilos> feels like ages
<Kilos> please teach maaz what uh stands for
<inetpro> you want to make things happen or you want to sit and wait forever hoping for others to wake up?
<Kilos> Maaz  uh
<Maaz> Kilos: just forget mentioning it
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> wiat you applying sometime then you can see what it feels like
<Kilos> wait
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> Kilos: I didn't say you're allowed to keep quiet now
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> lol i went to eat sorry
<inetpro> oh
<Kilos> dont forget we must get moppie to push his stuff up for the africa site inetpro  so you can review and then fly
<Kilos> now dont say ai!
 * inetpro should get a message automagically when that happens
<Kilos> cool
<inetpro> I guess he is not done yet
<Kilos> he said he was nearly finished then power went off by him so who knows
<Kilos> you a fb fan hey?
<inetpro> uh
<Kilos> Maaz  uh
<Maaz> Kilos: just forget mentioning it
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> Kilos: https://www.google.com/search?q=define+uh
<Kilos> no man you use it here so maaz must tell what your definition is
<inetpro> no, that is your interpretation
<Kilos> i still havent found a python expert to upgrade ibid
<Kilos> nono
<Kilos> i didnt put that there
<Kilos> are you gonna support me?
<inetpro> Maaz: forget uh
<Maaz> inetpro: Alrighty
<Kilos> asking graeme to host QA
<Kilos> then you can chair meets at #ubuntu-africa
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> will be one or 2 a year if it takes so long to find peeps
<inetpro> why?
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> our  3 year old is back
<inetpro> Kilos: I want to know
<inetpro> wb gremble
<gremble> Good evening everyone
<gremble> Hello inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: you don't have anything to add here? https://etherpad.net/p/Ubuntu_Africa
<inetpro> wb elacheche
<inetpro> Kilos: did you go sleepy?
<Kilos> nono i watched some pompei
<Kilos> hi gremble  
<gremble> I was so sad that Kilos didn;t greet me
<gremble> :(
<Kilos> aw sorry my friend
<gremble> :P
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> wow inetpro  you didnt even greet gremble
<Kilos> sies man
<inetpro> really!?
<Kilos> when im afk i expect you okes to hold the fort
<Kilos> oh you wbed him
<Kilos> sorry sir
<Kilos> evening superfly  
<Kilos> :D
<gremble> He did
<gremble> :P
<Kilos> thats a proper smile
<gremble> :d
<gremble> That one licks its own nose
<Kilos> haha
<gremble> Have any of you seen "defending the caveman"
<gremble> ?
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  whats happeneing
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> i only see what mnet shows
<gremble> That is a stage production
<gremble> haha
<Kilos> lol
<gremble> Regardless, I went to see it a couple of years ago. The guy came on stage with an opening joke, "Why is snot salty? So that diabetic children can eat it too"
<Kilos> inetpro  ek slim man
<gremble> that :d face reminds me of that
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i dont see that
<Kilos> not a smiley recognised by konversation
<inetpro> Kilos: slim?
<Kilos> ya man die 8 werk
<Kilos> you use ubuntu to change the admin password then login as admin
<inetpro> 8?
<Kilos> win8
<Kilos> yucky system
<inetpro> ai!
 * Kilos needs coffee
<inetpro> so Kilos, you really don't have anything to add here? https://etherpad.net/p/Ubuntu_Africa
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> he even ignore his own self now?
<Kilos> dont ai! me
<inetpro> lol
<Kilos> let me go see man
<Kilos> nono i dont have anything to add. i told moppie to remove some
<Kilos> like the social media thing
<Kilos> only irc will be there
<Kilos> im not gonna open a fb account for it as well and a tweet place
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro!
<inetpro> Maaz: dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier inetpro my vriend
<Kilos> aw wheres mine
<Kilos> Maaz  wheres mine
<Maaz> Kilos If you snooze you lose
<inetpro> you forgot your own self man
<Kilos> swine bot
<Kilos> Maaz  swine
<Maaz> If you call me names Kilos you will make you're own coffee and do your own googling!
<inetpro> why do you think I said ai!?
<Kilos> oh for the coffee?
<Kilos> Maaz  botsnack
<Maaz> YAY someone cares about me too!
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> gremble  hows your studies going?
<gremble> Not very well. I know the work, I'm just not performing well in getting tested on it. I suspect it is because I work too slow.
<gremble> So now I am pretty much doing as much maths as my day allows me to get my calculation speed up
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> whew good luck man
<Kilos> Maaz  ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> inetpro  also You can be involved in improving our web site! Branch it on Launchpad and propose your changes. Check out our Bazaar tutorial for how to get started using Bazaar and Launchpad.
<Kilos> once its running, we can do a bit of tls and thats all
<Kilos> we surely dont want all the git users to modify it?
<Kilos> and fly hasnt got time to review every week
<Kilos> it must stay as is till the 1000 years of peace
<inetpro> sjoe
<Kilos> not long to wait
<Kilos> its in your time
<inetpro> Kilos: so in all that "Why Ubuntu Africa?" you only want to have like two meetings a year?
<Kilos> well with only half of them joined and the okes busy most of the time that can work until peeps have more time and we got more countries pulled in not so?
<Kilos> dont forget i chat there every day too
<Kilos> is 2 meets not enough for you to chair inetpro  ?
<gremble> In terms of meetings, less is more
 * inetpro is just wondering how he will keep the crowds entertained
<Kilos> ya but the cc okes like to see regular action in locos gremble  
<Kilos> but that is a sloco 
<inetpro> people get bored and move on if nothing happens
<gremble> What is a sloco?
<gremble> silly-loco?
<Kilos> super loco
<gremble> Which is funny because loco means crazy
<gremble> so it is silly crazy
<Kilos> 18 locos in one place
<Kilos> hi clr_  
<clr_> hi there
<inetpro> gremble: loco means crazy?
<inetpro> in what language?
<inetpro> clr_: wb
<Kilos> ya maybe it was a crazy idea gremble  but we got 9 countries joined so it wont die now
<clr_> thanks, it's been a long time since my last visit
<Kilos> mexican
<gremble> Kilos: spanish
<Kilos> same thing
<gremble> Nice
<inetpro> yikes!
<Kilos> and a site will pull more i think
<inetpro> so maybe we should always refer to LoCo rather than loco?
<gremble> :P
<Kilos> hahaha
<gremble> a loco LoCo
<Kilos> ya thats ours
<Kilos> we all loco here
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> i think the site will be a hit especially once it gets tweeted and G+ed and fbooked
 * inetpro wonders
<Kilos> even you will be impressed gremble  
<Kilos> not many sites are that cool just with refreshes
<gremble> Does it take a lot to impress me?
 * Kilos takes my hat off to fly
<Kilos> well we will see
<Kilos> and the appy dominee is doing lots there so we will see what the end result is
<Kilos> it will be mathematically precise
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> inetpro  did you look what moppie put there on our site for the tlc bit
<inetpro> uhu
<Kilos> and?
<inetpro> I mean uh
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> too lazy to type words now just grunts 
<superfly> Kilos: I'm going to make time this week to look at merge proposals
<Kilos> cool ty superfly  
<Kilos> hope they meet your approval
<inetpro> superfly: can we remove branches that are not relevant to the ubuntu-za site?
<Kilos> ya remove all mine please
<Kilos> on both sites
<superfly> inetpro: sortof
<superfly> Kilos: you'll have to do that yourself
<superfly> go to the branch page, and click the delete link on the right hand side
<Kilos> oh ok
<inetpro> that's what I thought
<inetpro> Kilos: go to https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-za
<inetpro> Kilos: the two branches starting with lp:~msdomdonner/.. should be deleted
<Kilos> im there
<Kilos> i dont see any delete thing
<inetpro> Kilos: what do you get when you go to https://code.launchpad.net/~msdomdonner/ubuntu-za/twit ?
<Kilos> thats better
<Kilos> twit gone
<inetpro> no
<Kilos> better?
<inetpro> yeah, much better
<Kilos> didnt see you must do delete twice
<inetpro> obvious
<inetpro> next one
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> they both gone man
<inetpro> good
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> obvious if you look
<inetpro> now lp:~ubuntu-africa-devs/ubuntu-za/trunk
<Kilos> done
<inetpro> mooi!
<Kilos> why dont you delete them?
<Kilos> obvious
<inetpro> Kilos: I couldn't
<Kilos> why
<inetpro> you created them
<Kilos> sjoe i was busy hey
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<inetpro> clr_: have you changed your profile pic yet?
<inetpro> clr_: see https://trello.com/c/Zw0Btn8b
<inetpro> clr_: nice! :-)
<inetpro> good night
<clr_> just did, good night
#ubuntu-za 2016-03-28
<Kilos> morning inetpro superfly and all over lurkers
<Kilos> ohi Cryterion 
<Kilos> oh inetpro ty tzwatch works fine onece you get it setup
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> apt moo for your enjoyment
<Kilos> what does that do?
<magespawn> try it, shows you an easter egg in the apt program
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hahaha
<magespawn> there are a few of these sort of things scattered through out software
 * magespawn goes looking for some more
<magespawn> Kilos: have you ever used aptitude on its own
<magespawn> ?
<Kilos> i use aptitude all the time mae
<magespawn> not "sudo aptitude install package" just "aptitude"
<Langjan> Gmorn Kilos hoe gaan dit?
<Maaz> Langjan: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell langjan https://mail.mozilla.org/pipermail/tb-planning/2013-January/002560.html" 14 hours, 30 minutes and 53 seconds ago
<Kilos> hi Langjan goed dankie en self
<Langjan> Goed dankie dankie vir die link, looks like I must try to limit my mail folder to 4 GB due to bugs?
<Kilos> just move some
<Langjan> OK its on 4GB now, have deleted some. Move to where?
<Kilos> into another folder or something
<Langjan> OK will have a bash
<Kilos> we can ask pro when he appears
<Langjan> Battling to get Google Earth installed properly
<Kilos> why
<Kilos> how are you installing it
<Langjan> It was running fine on prev install, but now it only shows outline of earth and lines where continents are situated 
<Kilos> oh my
<Langjan> I tried all the ways I could find in Google, mainly download deb file from website and run from repositories
<Kilos> do aptitude reinstall
<Langjan> Does this massage have anything to do with the prob? Failed to download extra data files, then
<Kilos> i see googleearth in synaptic
<Langjan> ttf -mscorefonts-installer
<Kilos> most likely
<Kilos> oh that is also in aptitude
<Kilos> i synaptic i mean
<Kilos> the mscorefonts thing you have to tick accept
<Kilos> once halfway installed
<Kilos> wb some chores to do quick
<Langjan> ok fine thks
<Kilos> hi dlPhreak 
<Kilos> back Langjan 
<Langjan> chores done?
<Kilos> ja just fed hoenders
<Kilos> grass sopping wet and cold
<Kilos> winter is near sigh
<Langjan> Sjoe. Still warm here, but a bit cooler. I battled with same prob last time with Earth
<Kilos> what does this guy say
<Kilos> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O4Ru3HME64Y
<Langjan> Eventually came right, but this time, eish
<superfly> Good evening Kilos 
<Kilos> is your laptop and desktop 32bit
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<Kilos> 32 bit seems to be going out of fashion
<Langjan> Ive been to that site tkhs, but it relates to 64 bit, I'm 32 and seems the issue could be there
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> have you got that other thing installed
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> er
<Kilos> multiarch
<Kilos> something like that
<Langjan> There seems to be a lot of bantering about 32 and 64 bit 
<Langjan> in the earth installs 
<Kilos> https://www.google.co.za/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwiI_uzd6eLLAhUH6A4KHUKtB7YQFggbMAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fhelp.ubuntu.com%2Fcommunity%2FGoogleEarth&usg=AFQjCNHdCcxLxuNdRghX7mo5m8AHG4Af-A&sig2=Mc1F_1FOVhvJc8HK8O_kjQ
<Kilos> sjoe long one
<Kilos> i dont use it, it eats data
<Langjan> Been to that one also, does not work
<Kilos> maybe this one
<Kilos> https://www.google.co.za/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=4&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwiI_uzd6eLLAhUH6A4KHUKtB7YQFggtMAM&url=http%3A%2F%2Flinuxg.net%2Fhow-to-properly-install-google-earth-on-ubuntu-14-04-ubuntu-13-10-and-derivative-systems%2F&usg=AFQjCNFEV_beaAD4AEfsiB2NkhnEZBOWUA&sig2=8s74CbF9N2u1CtVnSAK6dw
<Kilos> says how to properly install on 32 bit
<Langjan> been to that one too
<Langjan> lets try again
<Kilos> oh my
<Langjan> OK do I uninstall and delete eveything before trying again?s
<Kilos> yes thats wise, use aptitude to purge it
<Langjan> Including downloaded deb file?
<Kilos> suod aptitude purge package
<Kilos> save that package
<Langjan> and .googleearth folder
<Kilos> did you find mscorefonts
<Langjan> no
<Langjan> keeps failing
<Kilos> yes the . file too or rename it
<Kilos> keeps failing
<Kilos> error message
<Langjan> ms corefonts failed to download
<Kilos> are you online?
<Langjan> extra data files
<Langjan> yes
<Kilos> try synaptic
<Langjan>  course have tried also
<Kilos> look  there for it
<Langjan> does not help the problem I was there also
<Kilos> is lappy 32 bit as well?
<Langjan> yes
<bushtech> do you need to be root?
<Kilos> have you got it working =there
<Langjan> let my try that last link you sent 
<Kilos> are you on lappy or desktop now?
<Langjan> Desktop
<Kilos> does earth work on laptop?
<Langjan> Not sure
<Kilos> oh ok
<Kilos> thought maybe it had the packages already
<bushtech> i see it's in synaptic on 1404
<Langjan> Bit it worked fine on my desktop previously
<Langjan> yes but same result
<bushtech> builds your own deb package
<Langjan> I'm sending you a screenshot of how it looks
<Langjan> Had the eact same roblem last time, but as I said I eventually got it right, but not this time
<Kilos> oh me oh my
<Kilos> i have 32bit bento 14.04 ill try there
<Kilos> hopefully not massive packages
<Langjan> It also says corefonts is latest version already installed
<Langjan> package is 45 MB
<Kilos> ill try there
<Langjan> Thks Kilos , GE is not on my lappie - will chat later, kids are still visiting
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> Langjan i have it installed
<Kilos> first i did ttf-mscorefonts in synaptic
<Kilos> here you need to watch synaptic and minimise it and behind you find the corefonts accept window you have to tick accept before corefonts install
<Kilos> then i used gdebi as it says in that link
<Kilos> it starts here and then says graphics card doesnt support it
<magespawn> ttf-mscorefonts are not gpl/opensource that is why there is a accept window, there is a licence attached to their use
<Kilos> yes magespawn but i think he isnt seeing the accept button window
<Kilos> it was hidden behind synaptic here
<Kilos> and google earth uses them
<Kilos> i remember now when he battled last time it was the same thing
<Kilos> im sure its that accept window he is missing
<Kilos> well i hope so
<klaasvakie> does anybody here have an account on the mybroadband forums? I want to respond to this (http://mybroadband.co.za/vb/showthread.php/807488-Seeking-C-C-C-Java-programming-jobs) guy, but the mybroadband forums have been so broken for the last couple of days that I can't seem to register an account
<Kilos> hi klaasvakie 
<klaasvakie> hi Kilos
<Kilos> long time no see
<klaasvakie> indeed sir, life has had me running around quite a bit
<Kilos> sjoe
<klaasvakie> all good with you?
<Kilos> yes ty
<Kilos> everyone else also busy busy busy all the time
<klaasvakie> looks like it, at least the tech industry seems to be fairly healthy
<Kilos> overworked
<klaasvakie> one should never complain about having too much work :)
<Kilos> most only make it hear in the evenings
<Kilos> here
<klaasvakie> running 16.04 yet?
<Kilos> nope
<klaasvakie> i'm also holding off
<klaasvakie> not sure what systemd will bring
<klaasvakie> i'll wait for the other people to figure it out first
<Kilos> ill wait until they have got through the first lot of bugs
<Kilos> 14.04 is trouble free
<Kilos> but kde normally works better imo
<Kilos> they seem to put in an extra bit of effort
<klaasvakie> yes, although some of the packages are getting a bit long in the tooth. Enigmail stopped working the other day (gpg version too old), needed a PPA for owncloud-client
<Kilos> superfly and inetpro are running 16.04 already
<Kilos> i use thunderbird
<klaasvakie> i use windowmaker for my desktop, so I am mostly unphased by whatever the gnome and KDE people are up to
<Kilos> ah
<klaasvakie> enigmail is the most popular gpg plugin for thunderbird
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> Langjan: I'm not saying that your problem is definitely a size limit issue, but it is very likely
<inetpro> the OS can handle the size but Thunderbird unfortunately has not moved along quick enough in the last few years as developers are laser-focused on Firefox placing a burden on Thunderbird
<inetpro> the way to handle this load issue is to create sub folders inside 'Local Folders' and move your mails there rather than as sub folders of your Inbox
<inetpro> when you've done this you will see different files and folders created under your Mail folder of your Thunderbird profile
<superfly> Yeesh, I would love to earn 60k, but you've got another thing coming if you think I'll move to Gauteng for that. 
<Kilos> hehe
<superfly> klaasvakie: are you trying to use the mobile version of the Mybroadband.co.za firms? 
<superfly> *forums 
<klaasvakie> no
<klaasvakie> just the website, I can register, but the confirmation email never reaches me, in fact, I don't even see them trying to hit my mail server
<klaasvakie> they seem to be having som serious issues though, see the thread here: (http://mybroadband.co.za/vb/showthread.php/676238-MyBroadband-forum-problems)
<klaasvakie> superfly: if you have an account, can you PM semblance to pop me an email?
<superfly> klaasvakie: I can, but only later. I'm not on my pc right now. 
<klaasvakie> ok thnks
<Kilos> Maaz tell Langjan jy moet baie ver terug lees oom
<Maaz> Kilos: Righto, I'll tell Langjan on freenode
<Langjan> OK Kilos  got it thks, but dont see the licence acceptance you refer to, however, my system says I have the latest mscorefonts installed
<Maaz> Langjan: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell Langjan jy moet baie ver terug lees oom" 14 minutes and 54 seconds ago
<Kilos> check the error message again Langjan 
<Kilos> did you get the accept eula popup when you installed mscorefonts
<Kilos> without accepting it it wont work
<Langjan> There was an acceptance done at some stage
<Kilos> before reinstalls?
<Langjan> no after. Theres a 720 MB .thunderbird folder inside my .thunderbird folder, do I need it? 
<Kilos> i dunno
<Kilos> move it somewhere else and see if everything still works
<Langjan> Wondered if it sneaked in there and is just clutter
<Kilos> jy doen snaakse goed 
<Langjan> OK
<Langjan> Jy, lmga
<Kilos> hahaha
<Langjan> dis hoekom jy joonk bly, die lag is goed vir jou
<Kilos> haha dankie baie
<Kilos> i would remove everything related to googleearth and mscorefonts with synaptic then check if there are dot files and remove them then do the commands on that site
<Langjan> OK still visiting, will be free tomorrow to carry on with that one, dankie sover my goeie vriende
<Kilos> it must work
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> enige tyd
<magespawn> good afternoon
<magespawn> has anyone used vodacom's ecrypt software on linux?
<superfly> magespawn: that java app that's build for deadrat 4 or something ridiculous like that?
<magespawn> the one they insist you use to 'decrypt' your statement
<magespawn> like that makes it more secure
<pavlushka> o/ all
<inetpro> magespawn: I did, long time ago
<inetpro> used to work without much of a problem
<inetpro> magespawn: but I don't use it these days... just use the My Vodacom web interface 
<magespawn> inetpro it works fine, i just have about a years worth of invoices and statements to 'decrypt'
<magespawn> doing it file by file is a pain
<magespawn> i was hoping there was a quicker way, maybe by listing all the files in one go
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> Maaz hmm...
<Maaz> hmm... is often used to try make others believe one is actually thinking
 * inetpro installs ecrypt in /usr/local/bin
<Kilos> at times said person is actually thinking
<inetpro> yikes!
<Kilos> magespawn try it man
<Kilos> what yikes?
<inetpro> that version of ecrypt from Vodacom is a 32bit app
<inetpro> and after installing the following ecrypt all works fine again
<inetpro> sudo apt install libc6:i386 libncurses5:i386 libstdc++6:i386
<inetpro> not sure whether I needed all of them though
<Kilos> clever guy our pro
<Kilos> go mr fixit
<inetpro> now I can open my statement at file:///tmp/EFA.GtXat8/index.html in the browser
<Kilos> magespawn are you taking note
<inetpro> so I have three old efa statements in a folder I just do the following to decrypt them all at once:
<inetpro> $ for f in *.efa; do ecrypt $f;done
<inetpro> and after that I can see the different statements with the following:
<inetpro> $ ls -l /tmp/EFA.*/index.html
<inetpro> and afterwards just remove all those files and folders again to clean up
<inetpro> Kilos: he fell asleep?
<Kilos> yeah looks like it hey
<Kilos> why dont you put akk thats info on the patebin inetpro 
<Kilos> pastebin
<Kilos> and
<Kilos> to install it in /usr/local/bin do you cd to there and then install?
<inetpro> Kilos: the download is one simple tar file 
<Kilos> i will knock on your door when i need to read bank statements again
<inetpro> I just untar and move it to /usr/local/bin in order to execute without having to change my path
<inetpro> it's just a simple little cli app to decrypt efa files
<magespawn> no i am here, family here too, so easily distracted
<Kilos> yay
<magespawn> notes taken, thanks inetpro
<Kilos> inetpro 11c tonight
<Kilos> kry komberse reg
<inetpro> Kilos: ek dag amper jy wil my 11c betaal :-)
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> daar's 'n groot verskil tussen 11°C en 11c
<Kilos> need to sort the compose key thing again
<Kilos> somehow i did something wrong
<inetpro> right alt+shift+0
<Kilos> first putting inner winter inner into douvet
<inetpro> just need to ensure that you've set to use the south african keyboard
<Kilos> i have it working on lappy old drive with left win as compose
<Kilos> havent doen it here i think
<Kilos> douvet first
<inetpro> 11°C is not that cold
<Kilos> what
<Kilos> ill freeze my nuts off
<magespawn> nice
<Kilos> ai! now ive forgotten how to make a compose key
<Kilos> no compose in options
<Kilos> inetpro fixit
<Kilos> pretty please
<Kilos> and what is the fn key bottom left?
<Langjan> Hi Kilos hoe gaan dit?
<Kilos> hi Langjan ok dankie en daar
<Kilos> gaan koud is vanaand
<Kilos> 11 grade c
<Langjan> Goed dankie
<Langjan> Ja julle is nader aan die Suidpool...
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> sjoe
<Langjan> Could you get GEarth to work on the lappie? 
<Kilos> yes but massive job
<Langjan> Eish! Why?
<Langjan> Mine is still the same...
<Kilos> had to get the .deb file and aslo install many dependancies
<Kilos> many dependancies you have to install on your own
<Kilos> lsb-core is one
<Langjan> How do you know what dependancies you need? 
<Kilos> lemme try find the links
<Langjan> Well mine says lsb core is latest, still doesnt work
<Langjan> Thks
<Kilos> http://askubuntu.com/questions/614761/how-to-make-google-earth-stable-in-ubuntu-14-04-2-64-bit
<Kilos> thats one
<Kilos> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth
<Kilos> i installed all dependancies on both then downloaded the .deb file 
<Kilos> you can install it with gdebi
<Kilos> kde uses its own install goodie
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> you 2bit
<Kilos> 32
<Langjan> yes
<Kilos> read both links they say how
<Langjan> Seems crazily complicated, gets worse ebery time I try
<Langjan> every
<Kilos> lol yeah
<Kilos> just folow all the 32 bit instructions
<Langjan> make-googleearth-package --help: no such file or directory
<Kilos> did you miss something before
<Langjan> Frankly, I'm gatvol about this effort, will maybe just write it off for now 
<Kilos> was a painful exercise even on 64bit
<Kilos> installed easy on old desktop
<Langjan> I have better things to do than run around googlemania 
<Kilos> go to synaptic
<Kilos> type in the ms-corefonts
<Kilos> ttf-mscorefonts
<Kilos> i think
<Langjan> Been there many times also but if you say so...
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> we start from scratch man
<Kilos> lemme boot desktop again so i can see
<Langjan> ttf-corefonts already installed
<Kilos> right click remove completely
<Kilos> now desktop dont show anything on screen
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> helps if monitor cable is plugged into the graphics card
<Langjan> Lmga!
<Kilos> ouder is niks, dis die dom wat pla
<Langjan> Ja hahahaweet ek dit nie!
<Kilos> there im there now too
<Kilos> is corefonts removed??
<Langjan> yes
<Kilos> ok is there a dot file for it
<Langjan> Is it just .corefonts?
<Langjan> in home?
<Langjan> dont see one
<Kilosbento> http://linuxg.net/how-to-properly-install-google-earth-on-ubuntu-14-04-ubuntu-13-10-and-derivative-systems/
<Kilosbento> i followed that here and it worked till it said my graphics card needs upgrading
<Langjan> Thats the last one I tried for thes econd time, no luck
<Kilosbento> you on lappy now
<Langjan> no desktop
<Kilosbento> oh
<Kilosbento> ok
<Kilosbento> go back xynaptic
<Kilosbento> synaptic
<Langjan> right
<Kilosbento> and install mscorefonts
<Kilosbento> and watch for the popup saying accept eula stuff
<Kilosbento> it must show
<Langjan> Ok did it
<Kilosbento> yay\
<Kilosbento> ok so
<Kilosbento> have you installed all those extra dependancies
<Langjan> what dependancies?
<Kilosbento> wait
<Kilosbento> sudo apt-get install gdebi
<Langjan> failed to download 
<Kilosbento> sudo apt-get install libfontconfig1:i386 libx11-6:i386 libxrender1:i386 libxext6:i386 libgl1-mesa-glx:i386 libglu1-mesa:i386 libglib2.0-0:i386 libsm6:i386
<Kilosbento> ai!
<Kilosbento> no connection
<Langjan> seems to be downloading corefonts
<Kilosbento> ok we wait
<Kilosbento> this pc very slow
<Langjan> Failure to download extra data files
<Kilos> you must have gdebi
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> what mirror you using
<Langjan> neulogy
<Kilos> use mirror for south africa
<Kilos> failed to download is normally connection probs
<Kilos> and rarely mirror busy upgrading
<Langjan> gdebi already latest version
<Kilos> yay
<Langjan> seen that 100 times
<Kilosbento> then do that long ocommand
<Langjan> all already latest versions
<Kilosbento> wget http://dl.google.com/dl/earth/client/current/google-earth-stable_current_i386.deb
<Kilosbento> or
<Kilosbento> wget -c if you already have it
<Kilosbento> then it will look for what is missing
<Kilosbento> tell when done
<Langjan> Said I must try wget help, then massive output
<Kilosbento> wget -c http://dl.google.com/dl/earth/client/current/google-earth-stable_current_i386.deb
<Langjan> I already have that file
<Kilosbento> this pc so slow it even shows spinning clock when i switch workspaces
<Kilosbento> http://dl.google.com/dl/earth/client/current/google-earth-stable_current_i386.deb
<Kilosbento> wait
<Kilosbento> sudo gdebi google-earth-stable_current_i386.deb
<Kilosbento> then it should work
<Kilosbento> if not maybe graphics probs
<Langjan> seems like installing software, but there was a previous install that did not work properly, are we not going to have a conflict?
<Kilosbento> then we ask inetpro to fix it
<Kilosbento> didnt you remove earth
<Langjan> Yes I did then reinstalled according to thesite you sent link of
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ok then
<Kilos> just try
<Kilos> sudo aptitude reinstall google-earth-stable_current_i386.deb
<Langjan> ok lets see
<Kilos> oh when you have screenshots to show put them on http://pasteboard.co
<Langjan> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "google-earth-stable_current_i386.deb"
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> where is the download
<Langjan> That file is in downloads maybe I must put it in home?
<Kilos> try
<Kilos> actually copy it to /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Kilos> hopefully it isnt corrupt
<Langjan> theres one in home also
<Langjan> theyre all over the place
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> put one in /var/cache/apt/archives
<Langjan> where do I find taht folder?
<Kilos> sudo cp /home/jan/google-earth-stable_current_i386.deb /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Kilos> then sudo apt update
<Langjan> opk, then?
<Kilos> then the aptitude reinstall
<Langjan> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "google-earth-stable_current_i386.deb"
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> nee man
<Kilos> did you do sudo apt update
<Langjan> yes
<Kilos> and it doesnt see it in archives?
<Langjan> thats the feedback
<Kilos> check typing
<Langjan> copy and paste?
<Langjan> thats what I did
<Kilos> dont use the "  "
<Langjan> did not
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> try running earth
<Langjan> ugly as before
<Kilos> did it copy to /var/cahe/apt/archives/
<Kilos> cache
<Kilos> maybe im making the typos
<Langjan> well I did the command you gave me and it ran?
<Langjan> cahe?
<Kilos> oh is your home got a jan folder in
<Langjan> instead of cache
<Kilos> cache
<Langjan> yes
<Kilos>   /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Langjan> bash: /var/cache/apt/archives/: Is a directory
<Kilos> the copy command
<Langjan> let me go look in files
<Langjan> copy command?
<Langjan> youve lost me now
<Kilos> sudo cp /home/jan/google-earth-stable_current_i386.deb /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Kilos> cp=copy
<Kilos> tell when done
<Langjan> must I run that? nothing happens
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> whyyyyyyy
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> lets try see if graphics help
<Kilos> in dash type in additional
<Kilos> and tick additional drivers below
<Kilos> what you mean nothing happens oom
<Kilos> if it goes back to prompt then its done
<Langjan> just goes back to prompt, nothing seems to run
<Langjan> no additional drivers
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> ok thats me lost for further knowlege
<Kilos> inetpro superfly can one of you help please
<Kilos> or bushtech_ 
<Kilos> or anyone else that can think
<Kilos> in the meantime Langjan start saving  for a 64bit lappy and desktop
 * Kilos hides
<Kilos> dont hit me please
<Kilos> im only small
<Langjan> rather do without Google Earth for now
<Kilos> what do you use it for
<Langjan> thought you wre gonna say use kde, its a unity prob!
<Kilos> if it worked there before it should work again
<Langjan> yes thgats what I thought
<Kilos> oh yes i thought you had worked that out for youself by now
<Kilos> hahaha
<Langjan> ouder    dom
<Kilos> hahaha
<Langjan> jy lag vir siekte
<Kilos> if it worked before it must work again
<Kilos> get some sea algae
<Langjan> as jy vir ou mense lag verskeur die bere jou, lees die Ou Testament
<Langjan> algae?
<Kilos> .marine-phytoplankton
<Langjan> what for?
<Kilos> will make you younger and slim again
<Langjan> hype!
<Kilos> thats where they get spirulina
<magespawn> hah
<Langjan> Ja I'll send you some info about Spirulina compared to what I use, Spirulinas a waste of money
<Kilos> what do you use
<Langjan> Completely and utterly 
<magespawn> time for me to go, chate later all
<Kilos> ok sleep well
<Langjan> Ill send you info, meanwhile google foodstate
<Kilos> nono
<magespawn> cheers
<Kilos> no money 
<Kilos> visa first
<Langjan> Ja and then you still waste it...
<Kilos> waste what
<Langjan> money
<Kilos> huh
<Kilos> nono
<Kilos> visa
<Kilos> then happy
<Langjan> bobbejantjie se huh
<Langjan> good
<Kilos> then can think oh other stuffs
<Kilos> haha
<Langjan> yes agreed
<Kilos> soet wees oomie
<Kilos> you know where i am
<Langjan> jy ook Kilos  baie dankie vir jou hulp
<Kilos> enige tyd
<Langjan> sweet dreams
<Kilos> ill think so long
<Kilos> you too ty
<Langjan> thks
<Langjan> meanwhile gonna uninstall all G Earth remnants
<Kilos> ok
<Langjan> Bye now
<Kilos> cheers my friend
<Kilos> sigh
 * Kilos hates not being able to help
<Kilos> if it worked before it should work again
<Kilos> night all.sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2016-03-29
<Kilos> guten morgen
<Kilos> hmm... taking forever to find hosts
<Kilos> hi inetpro theblazehen anton_may dlPhreak 
<Kilos> seems everyone else is still on holiday
<theblazehen> hey Kilos
<thatgraemeguy> mornings
<Kilos> hi thatgraemeguy 
<Kilos> hi Cryterion 
<Cryterion> Mornings
<dlPhreak> Good morning Kilos, theblazehen, thatgraemeguy, Cryterion 
<theblazehen> hey dlPhreak
<dlPhreak> Had a good easter, theblazehen ?
<theblazehen> Yeah, thanks, and you dlPhreak?
<dlPhreak> Not too bad thanks
<chesedo> morning all
<dlPhreak> hi chesedo 
<chesedo> hows it going dlPhreak?
<dlPhreak> Tyerdd
<dlPhreak> Yerself?
<chesedo> yea had same yesterday... hope today will be better
<dlPhreak> Awful.. my brain is so mush.
<anton_may> Ellooo
<magespawn> good morning
<theblazehen> hi magespawn
 * superfly pokes his head out from under the covers
<superfly> grmblf
 * superfly goes back under
<chesedo> lol
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> hi chesedo superfly 
<Kilos> sick superfly ??
<Kilos> ohi magespawn sorry i didnt see you till reread
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> evening inetpro 
<inetpro> how is everyone else this evening?
<Kilos> we all had a good day and you?
<inetpro> not sure here yet, will figure it out soon... hopefully
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> still a long night ahead, I think
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> sigh none of you clever peeps even helped me with langjan battling with google earth
<inetpro> Kilos: should be so simple to install on the cli but I don't use GE so won't jump in
<inetpro> don't see the point of installing it when the web interface is more than adequate 
<inetpro> oh and I just noticed the conversation late last night, sorry
<Kilos> it works but doesnt show the full picture
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> im lost there
<Kilos> http://pasteboard.co/2CLjGOPT.png
<Kilos> maybe its even something that needs to be ticked in the settings
<Cryterion> Kilos maps.google.com works way better than even trying with the application
<Kilos> ill tell him ty Cryterion , prob is it worked before there
<Kilos> so what went wrong
<Cryterion> I'm still curios why google earth application requires a sendmail component
<Kilos> oogle is too nosy all the time
<Kilos> g
<Cryterion> No sure what went wrong, just doesn't work properly anymore, like skype is messed up since Microsoft took it over
<Kilos> all the phishing stuff added
<chesedo> Kilos: phishing stuff?
<Kilos> how they trying to find out everything about everybody
<inetpro> that thing eats wayyyy too much data anyway... avoid it like the plague
<chesedo> hmm, ok
<Kilos> thats why i dont use it or the web interface
<Kilos> installed here to see if i had the same problem
<Kilos> prob is there by him im sure. some conf or something sick
<inetpro> why do we need to update tzdata all the time?
<Kilos> in case
<inetpro> surely in this day and age we should have a better way to handle timezone data?
<Kilos> places move
<Kilos> and who knows what can happen when they start playing with nukes
<Kilos> different peeps do daylight saving at different times isnt it
<inetpro> no, that explanation does not make sense
<Kilos> they dont all switch same time
<inetpro> I mean the nuke explanation... but even the switching at different times
<inetpro> surely times are known well in advance
<Kilos> like i think namibia has already removed the hour they were behind us
<Kilos> ohy
<Kilos> well
<Kilos> what happens if uk is nuked away
<Kilos> then tzdata gotta check that and update it correctly
<inetpro> then we have a different problem
<Kilos> or if they are nuked to 3 hours ahead of us
<Kilos> i wonder if radio activity affects mobile and satelite signals
 * Cryterion starts looking to see where his nukes are
<Kilos> haha
<superfly> <Cryterion> No sure what went wrong, just doesn't work properly anymore, like skype is messed up since Microsoft took it over
<superfly> No, Skype did a really good job of that BEFORE Microsoft took over.
<Kilos> hahaha
<MaNL> true, though microsoft have not helped the situation
<magespawn> home time, chat later all
<Kilos> tumbleweed superfly dont forget pics of debconf for us pleaseif i can have a link to them after i can blog the planet about it and give links
<superfly> Kilos: https://debconf16.debconf.org/
 * Cryterion stares at his fishing rod, hmmm
<Kilos> superfly http://bin.snyman.info/mmmnx7um
<Kilos> inetpro can also look
<Kilos> as can anyone else
<inetpro> good morning oom k... oops I mean good morning Kilos
<inetpro> oh and hi everyone else
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> hello my pro
<Cryterion> Hi
<Kilos> inetpro gaan kyk http://bin.snyman.info/mmmnx7um en se wat ek verkeerd gedoen het
<inetpro> what's the point Kilos?
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> ek sukkel darem party keer
<Kilos> was that the correct wat to enquire
<inetpro> you seem to make things more complicated than they should be
<inetpro> why even enquire?
 * inetpro just wondering
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> so we can use that as one of our events when reverification comes around
<Kilos> we done min these past 2 years you know
<Kilos> and
<Kilos> its kept some of our guys busy and ubuntu is debian so why cant we get some benefit
 * inetpro can see no reason why anybody would decline a reverification of ubuntu-za
<Kilos> maybe
<Kilos> but be honest we have done min
<inetpro> I disagree
<Kilos> huh
<inetpro> oh and any debconf event is an automatic Ubuntu event
<inetpro> after all these years we still have a community here
<Kilos> you in strydom mode again?
<inetpro> whatever we do, it works
<Kilos> yes man but
<inetpro> no but
<Kilos> we havent done ubuntu hours or release parties or anything
<Kilos> weve just been here
<inetpro> we're no a company, you can not force anyvbody to do xyz
<inetpro> not*
<Kilos> jaja but 
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> its know practise to show events etc with reverifications
<Kilos> not just oh we were here
<inetpro> we keep the Ubuntu flag flying high, that is our big event
<Kilos> how
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> yes?
<inetpro> I don't have to answer that oom Kilos
<Kilos> ai!
 * Cryterion extends the Ubuntu flag pole by an extra metre with some pipe he has that fits
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> thank you Cryterion
 * inetpro rests his case
<Cryterion> ;)
<Kilos> ai! ek sukkel met my volk partykeer
<Cryterion> Kilos does it work?
<Kilos> Maaz does it work
<Kilos> uh oh
<Kilos> Maaz it doesnt work
<Maaz> Kilos: What?
<Kilos> dunno
<Cryterion> Mazz: Does it work
<Kilos> Cryterion does what work
<inetpro> Kilos: you think people who keep coming here do not use Ubuntu at work,home,university,school,church,etc ?
<Cryterion> the system we have going here
<Kilos> oh the system
<Kilos> well duh
<Kilos> of course it works
<Cryterion> so why fix it?
<Kilos> nono
<Kilos> you miss the point
<Cryterion> ?
<Kilos> reverification is a big thing
<Kilos> before we have maia doing ubuntu hours often and we had release parties etc etc
<Kilos> even had cakes specially baked for release parties
<Cryterion> guess it's like inetpro said, can't force it, but can only try get people to do it
<inetpro> the reverification thing is a simple process just to ensure that the wheel keeps turning for those teams who are not very active
<inetpro> our wheels keep spinning
<inetpro> at a fast pace 
<Kilos> even when flat?
<Kilos> oh
<Cryterion> true, some will be slower, some even faster
<Kilos> only flat at the bottom so its ok
<Cryterion> just goes bump
<Kilos> haha
<Cryterion> then the bump gets fixed :)
<inetpro> with Kilos here our wheels are healthy
<Cryterion> yep
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> many others come here often to find awesome and friendly help just about any topic you can imagine
<Kilos> well anyway we will use debconf for the next one
<Cryterion> like kilos with resistors and led's
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> and my water market screen
<Kilos> arked
<inetpro> how's the screen doing btw?
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> pattern changed some
<Kilos> less  bright white areas but a clear water mark
<Kilos> and screenhots dont work and fone pics are hard work so dont ask
<Kilos> good evening everyone
<inetpro> the longer you wait the more difficult it will be to clean properly... I think
<inetpro> Kilos: your screenshots are perfect
<Kilos> even debs said are you stupid
<Kilos> she uses a slightly damp cloth on her tablet
<Kilos> ya screen shots lie inetpro 
<Kilos> they look from behind, not here where i look
<Kilos> Cryterion are you going to debconf
<Kilos> oh i wont be here most of the day tomorrow
<Cryterion> If it's next month, I prob won't be able to due to workload coming in
<Kilos> going hospital for meds before 6am
<Kilos> ok
<Cryterion> Just suddenly picked up for us
<Kilos> life happens
<inetpro> Kilos: sometimes you eat the bear ... and sometimes the bear eats you
<Kilos> lol
<Cryterion> did a quote this morning, deposit was in the account 30mins later, fastest one I've ever had
<Kilos> nice
<Cryterion> another export, all I've done over the last 18months is export stuff, nothing local, but starting up now
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> export me to aus
<Cryterion> Africa
<inetpro> Cryterion: nice! sounds like fun
<Kilos> australia man
<Cryterion> they don't order! Africa does, and often a superlink goes up, plenty places to hide you
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> must be aus man
<Kilos> ai! ek sukkel
<Cryterion> only 1 week inside a container to get you to zambia, better then 6weeks to aus
<Kilos> holy smokes
<Kilos> dont you guys know about airlines
<Cryterion> aus is over water, zambia is road
<Kilos> those big things that fly
<Cryterion> yeah, equipment is big
<Kilos> what do you market?
<Cryterion> 40ton silo is bigger than some planes I've been on
<Cryterion> Bakery Equipment
<Kilos> cargo planes can carry tanks
<Cryterion> might as make the silo a plane, fly it across, then strip
<Kilos> whew such big silos
<Kilos> for flour?
<Cryterion> Kilos http://www.anmarbaking.co.za
<Cryterion> yep
<Kilos> wow thats many breads
<Cryterion> some bakeries empty 4 of them per day
<Kilos> wow
<Cryterion> Albany Germiston can produce 40500 loaves of bread per hour, just to give you an idea of the biggest bakery in SA, and it's not the biggest in Southern Africa btw
<Kilos> wow
<Cryterion> ever eaten a Tinkie?
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> what is it
<Cryterion> 37 chemicals keeping it fresh
<Cryterion> and that plant is a f-ing mess
<Kilos> is that one of the yummy things that kills you silently
<Cryterion> yeah
<Kilos> haha like palony
<Cryterion> sponge cake, with cream injected inside it
<Cryterion> yeah, same
<Kilos> palony viennas and all those thing have stuff in that would turn peeps off for life if they saw it being made
<Cryterion> yep, I've seen most things, including chicken only processing
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> much safer on a farm and cutting the throats yourself
<Cryterion> I could swear half of them are dead before that get there throats cuts by a muslim priest
<Kilos> sjoe
<Cryterion> in a plant they get stunned
<Cryterion> electrocuted basically
<Kilos> yeah
<Cryterion> and they're all between 50 and 52 days old
<Kilos> ive been to chicken abatoirs
<Kilos> yip hormone fed
<Kilos> ive done the broiler bit as well
<Kilos> kinda rough
<Kilos> but thats why they are tender
<Kilos> they still babies
<Cryterion> never seen that side, just from the truck loads coming into the plant
<Cryterion> and so far, no-one has successfully automated the chicken liver packing
<Kilos> a chicken takes 20 weeks to mature, but broilers are slaughtered at 6 weeks and are already around 3 kgs
<Kilos> 2 kgs
<Cryterion> think rainbow runs around 1.5-2kgs
<Cryterion> hmm, an hour to wait for the damn moon, grrr, just to appear on horizon
<Kilos> yip even today they havent perfected the art of all growing same speed
<Cryterion> true,lol
<Kilos> why are you waiting for the moon
<Kilos> wanna howl
<Cryterion> cause saturn and mars rise ahead of it, so gonna get the telescope out later on
<Kilos> why whats happening there
<Cryterion> but will still have another hour after that due to damn trees in the way
<Cryterion> just want to see better, clearer images now, moved away from city light interference
<inetpro> Cryterion: nice!
<inetpro> do you need a telescope to see it?
<Kilos> ja if you wanna see the martians on the parade grounds
<Cryterion> To see better, but both are visible looking like stars to the naked eye, they just don't flicker like normal stars do
<Cryterion> or the rovers Kilos
<Kilos> oh ya
 * inetpro wishing I had a telescope
<inetpro> would love to see it in more detail
<Kilos> i have a small one 
<inetpro> Cryterion: let us know when it's up
<Kilos> rifle scope
<Cryterion> is there a way to place an image (png) on stickynotes?
<Kilos> nono
<Kilos> pasteboard
<Kilos> http://pasteboard.co
<Cryterion> ah
 * inetpro used to have lots of fun with KStars
<Cryterion> http://pasteboard.co/2DlQhIb1.png
<Cryterion> I use Stellarium
 * Kilos notes the K in front
<inetpro> nice to see things on screen and then look at the real skies to find it
<inetpro> oh yeah, I also remember Stellarium now
<Kilos> sjoe
<Cryterion> shows you where the 2 planets are with reference to the moon at 22:00 tonight
<Kilos> serious tools
<Cryterion> with stellarium I get comet info, orbital period info and plug it in to track where they are
<inetpro> if I had the data I would install it now
<Cryterion> asteriods, nebula's, most known stuff is already built in
<inetpro> absolutely amazing that all this stuff can be seen like that on the PC these days
<Kilos> yeah
<Cryterion> full zoom, with current images, I.E. zoom to a moon around jupiter
<inetpro> wow
<inetpro> Cryterion: using Ubuntu?
<Cryterion> yip
<Cryterion> and guess what?
<inetpro> what?
<Kilos> hahaha
<Cryterion> Stellarium is open source, and has a linux option, seperate ubuntu option
<inetpro> oh of course
<Cryterion> then ported to the other crap os's
<Kilos> i only think about stars that can crash into us
<inetpro> Kilos: you've watched too many movies?
<Kilos> i hope so
<Cryterion> Kilos our galaxy is currently heading for a direct headon collision with the andromeda galaxy
<Kilos> actually havent looked how planet x is doing
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> well that many years ahead
<Kilos> many 100's
<Cryterion> in about 4.5million years
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> i dont worry bout stuff that far ahead
<MaNI> that planet nine theory that recently came up is pretty cool
<Cryterion> but nothing drastic will happen
<MaNI> hope they find it
<Kilos> planet x should be here by year end i think
<Cryterion> we have 12 known planets in our solar system, 8 planets, 3 dwarf
<inetpro> Milky Way and Andromeda are expected to collide in 3.75 billion years
<Cryterion> something like that inetpro, was just thinking out my head
<Kilos> i should be dead by then
<Kilos> so someone else can worry about it
<Cryterion> They still waiting confirmation on planet X, they believe they detected it, but still can't confirm all info, but it's more likely a dwarf planet
<Kilos> and others say its already affecting us
<Kilos> moving our poles
<Cryterion> there's talk of a planet on a 3500year orbit that passes through the inner solar system, but more needs to be known
<Cryterion> If they were really concerned, they would have put Voyager 2 into an orbital course around the sun, as it's beyond pluto now, still has fuel, as they only switched it to backed thrusters about 4years ago
<Kilos> i wonder how much about these things isnt aired
<Cryterion> At least half of it
<Kilos> sjoe
<Cryterion> They don't want us too know
<Kilos> so we dont panic
<Cryterion> something like that
<Kilos> haha panicking wont help
<Cryterion> But I believe we are in contact, and have always been
<Kilos> oh yes ive read lots about that
<Cryterion> and to add to your plant x, with the 3500year orbit, which coincides with the whole myan calender bit btw
<Kilos> yes?
<Cryterion> myan calendar was 3500years
<Cryterion> but just starts again, should it not, we're still here on earth aren't we
<Kilos> so far yes
<Cryterion> unless those nukes I can't find suddenly explode
<Kilos> lol
<Cryterion> Mars is up btw, with saturn appear on the horizon soon, approx eese
<Kilos> latest is with the isis attack in belgium they found plans to attck nuclear power stations
<Cryterion> sorry more ESE
<Kilos> enjoy your viewing
<Kilos> i need to sleep. early up tomorrow
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight'
<inetpro> good night Kilos
<Cryterion> They release a threat on US, apparantly the last to are just tests
<Cryterion> Night Kilos
<Kilos> inetpro gaan kyk die sterre
<inetpro> haha, te vroeg nog
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> lekker slaap julle
<Kilos> dont worry about planet x yet
<inetpro> ok
 * Cryterion has trees in the way, grrr
<inetpro> me too 
<inetpro> think we actually spotted it
<inetpro> will confirm a bit later
<Cryterion> saturn should be right on the horizon
<inetpro> saturn will be behind the trees still
<Cryterion> brighter than most stars, above the moon just to the right, mars a bit to the left but much higher
<inetpro> yep, and mars is clearly a bit red as well
<Cryterion> yes
<Cryterion> just got myself fully orientated here in my new invironment, just a roof in the way, clear of trees :)
<inetpro> just want to confirm the spot when the moon comes up... 
<inetpro> it's a bit more south than I expected
<inetpro> but your image tells me that we should have the correct spot
<inetpro> to the right of E
<Cryterion> Putting up telescope, will post image if can get phone to take a good picture, tricky get the cam on a tiny hole to view
<inetpro> we see Mars very clearly now
<Cryterion> if you bi-nocs, helps a bit, little bit bigger
<inetpro> unfortunately none on hand here
<Cryterion> and have to wait just a little longer for it to clear a roof, grrr
<Cryterion> inetpro http://telescopeshop.co.za/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_3&products_id=27 that's scope I've got, basic but works
<inetpro>  R1400 is that the price?
<inetpro> one day when I'm grown up I shall be able to afford that 
<Cryterion> lol, think it about 1600 when I got mine 2 years ago
<inetpro> wow, actually so nice to see mars very clearly now with the other star to the right of it
<inetpro> still waiting for the moon to show up
<inetpro> according to Google Sky on the mobile the moon should now be above the horizon
<inetpro> that must be Antares to the right of Mars?
<Cryterion> yes antares is a bright star above it to the right
<Cryterion> Jupiter is above it somewhere, also bright
<inetpro> yep, we've spotted jupiter as well
<Cryterion> NE about 10oclock vertically is Jupiter, just looked through scope and closest 4 moon run east west 2 on either side atm
<Cryterion> can't get phone tho focus through scope for pics :(
<inetpro> spotted Alpha Centauri even
<inetpro> seen Saturn now as well, I think
<inetpro> still waiting for the moon to emerge
<inetpro> ok, we got that right... moon emerged now
<inetpro> Cryterion: thanks for the alert
<inetpro> taht was fun
<inetpro> that*
<inetpro> even the kids enjoyed it
<Cryterion> lol, they would
<Cryterion> even my kids have always enjoyed just seeing a repeat of something
<Cryterion> I just want to get to see the colours in saturn's rings, it's just all white with city light around, now that I'm away from the city, I hope to get a better view
<inetpro> cool
<Cryterion> night everyone
#ubuntu-za 2016-03-30
<magespawn> good morning
<superfly> good evening
<chesedo> morning magespawn superfly and others
<dlPhreak> Morning 
<inetpro> good morning everbody
<mazal> Hi
<superfly> evening
<mazal> Are you still at last night superfly ?
<superfly> mazal: certainly wish I was... I could be sleeping
<mazal> Do you guys in the big cities know a Chesa Nyama ?
<mazal> Food place
<superfly> negative
<mazal> http://www.chesanyama.co.za/Home/
<mazal> One opened here , looks promising
<superfly> Ya, I see the only one in the western cape is in Paark
<superfly> *Paarl
<Cryterion> hmmm, there's one near me
<magespawn> a new local fast food chain?
<thatgraemeguy> my sister knows that, she lived in KZN for a few years
<thatgraemeguy> I'm surprised they even bothered here, and in Paarl of all places
<thatgraemeguy> ons kan mos ons eie goed braai, wat se nonsens is dit?!?! :-p
<magespawn> later all
<pavlushka> o/ all
<superfly> Was wondering why it's so quiet in here, then I realised it's because oom Kilos is not here today 
 * pavlushka me too searching for Kilos!
<Cryterion> Kilos gone awol again?
<pavlushka> I am worried for Kilos!
<pavlushka> If some will meet Kilos, say Hi to him for me.
<Cryterion> will do
<pavlushka> That will be so kind of you Cryterion !
<Cryterion> maaz: tell Kilos pavlushka said Hi, and is very worried about him being awol!
<Maaz> Cryterion: Okay, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<Cryterion> done! ;)
<Cryterion> pavlushka, that's how you get maaz to do things for you :)
<pavlushka> oh, I meant meeting in person.
<Cryterion> either way he'll get message, anything I could help with?
<pavlushka> No, thank you, I'll tell you If I need any.
<Cryterion> ok kwl
 * Cryterion goes back to player illyriad
<Cryterion> damn typos creep in
<pavlushka> Cryterion, right now I need help, what is kwl?
<Cryterion> kwl mean cool, what do you need help with?
<pavlushka> sorry, with this only. and I was kinda kidding.
<Cryterion> lol, ;)
<pavlushka> I didn't know about the kwl though.
<pavlushka> Hellooo Kilos ! 
<Kilos> evening everyone , 
<Kilos> what a long day at the hospital
<Kilos> all good, just tired
<pavlushka> tell me about it.
<Kilos> too much now
<pavlushka> ok.
<Kilos> time to eat and drink and rest
<pavlushka> get rest, I was just a little worried.
<Kilos> whole day without food or anything to drink
<Kilos> ty for that i got Cryterion s message
<Kilos> im fine ty
<Cryterion> you all Kilos?
<Cryterion> all good?
<Kilos> hyes ty got meds for months so prostate will behave
<Cryterion> kwl, just get better, deal?
<pavlushka> thanks for peeking in Kilos ! 
<Kilos> np pavlushka 
<Kilos> im fine ty
<Kilos> i go eat
<pavlushka> ok
 * Cryterion lights a stink bomb and throws it into the room, then runs off
<Kilos> lol
<Cryterion> how you doing Kilos
 * Kilos blocks nose and goes fishing
<Kilos> fine ty lad and you?
 * Cryterion looks at his rods, and thinks, no fish fish there now
<Cryterion> All good
<superfly> sup Cryterion, oom Kilos
<Cryterion> heya superfly
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<Kilos> tired
<Cryterion> you just need to rest for a bit
<Kilos> yeah rest is good
<superfly> Kilos: why does the hospital take so long? is it because you have to stand in a queue the whole day?
<Cryterion> 8hrs wait before an op, std
<Kilos> you dont need fish you just need the rest and open air
<Kilos> yeah superfly major queues
<Cryterion> yep, come done here, and move you onto the beach Kilos
<Kilos> ond misplaced files
<Kilos> Cryterion i wish. im a beach bum by trade
<Cryterion> beach is 500m from my home
 * Kilos jealous
<Cryterion> but they locking down in fishing at Aliwal Should now :(
<Kilos> all that moisture not good for tvs and pcs though
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> you dont know my story
<Cryterion> had it all my life on the coast so learnt hear to work around it
<Cryterion> I heard bit Kilos
<Cryterion> bits*
<Kilos> i spent years in toti]
<Cryterion> just get better, that's an order
<Kilos> 20 i think
<Kilos> i am better man
<Cryterion> good
<Kilos> prostate only hassle
<Cryterion> just keep positive
<Kilos> always except when negative
<Kilos> Maaz kilos.blog
<Maaz> Kilos: kilos.blog is http://mileyssignificantblog.blogspot.com/
<Kilos> most of it was removed for certain private reasons but the main idea is there i think
<Kilos> actually forgot i was replacing what i had saved
<Kilos> sjoe its still long
<Kilos> morning inetpro 
<inetpro> oh hi Kilos
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you in sync for a change
 * inetpro glad to see him still kicking and alive
<Cryterion> inetpro been out of sync since last night
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> oh Cryterion the fancy name was my daughters idea
<Kilos> so what happened with mars and that other place last night
<Cryterion> saturn
<Kilos> ya that one
<Cryterion> eventually got focus on it, but still looks white
<Kilos> all white
<Kilos> stronger scope needed
<Cryterion> I need some more lenses for the scope, only got a 20mm and 4mm available, so can't get it big enough
<Kilos> sjoe
<Cryterion> that's next, after I learn enough from this one
<Kilos> so the moon is close enough right
<Kilos> have you seen the man on the moon
 * inetpro has only see the rabbit on the moon
<Cryterion> saturn is currently directly above the moon
<Cryterion> the moon is hollow btw
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> no minerals
<Cryterion> and made of cheese, so not sure why the rabbit is there?
<Kilos> lol
<Cryterion> skeptics say the moon only arrived about 13000years ago
<Cryterion> along with the "Black Knight"
<Kilos> the old time farmers must have struggled to know when to plant crops with no moon to go by
<Kilos> maybe thats why they were hunter gatherers
<Cryterion> maybe
<Cryterion> maaz: google Black Knight Satellite
<Maaz> Cryterion: "Black Knight satellite - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_Knight_satellite :: "20 Facts about the Black Knight Satellite - Ancient Code" http://www.ancient-code.com/20-facts-black-knight-satellite/ :: "The Black Knight Satellite: What's This Object Nikola Tesla ..." http://www.collective-evolution.com/2015/11/30/the-
<Maaz> black-knight-satellite-whats-this-object-nikola-tesla-concluded-was-extraterrestrial/ :: …
<Cryterion> it's still in orbit today
<pavlushka> guys, you are killing me, laughing!
<Cryterion> it's out there
<Kilos> laughter is great for wrinkles and weak eyesite pavlushka 
<Cryterion> maaz: google Youtube Dark Mission
<Maaz> Cryterion: "NASA DARK MISSION - Richard Hoagland - National ... - YouTube" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7YAwZ1bbD0 :: "DARK MISSION: Ancient ET Moon Discoveries - 3-HOUR ... - YouTube" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ptx7bkGCnhM :: "Richard C Hoagland - Dark Mission - YouTube" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKSTSMzioxw :: "DARK MISSION Ancient ET Moon
<Maaz> Discoveries 3 HOUR ... - YouTube" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=acqTYBqlQsw :: "What Happened O…
<Cryterion> hmm, wrong one
<Kilos> ai! all the tube stuff
<Cryterion> maaz: google Youtube Moon Hoax
<Maaz> Cryterion: "MOON HOAX TOTALLY PROVEN - YouTube" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-g3ku3ehzVM :: "Total Video Proof of Moon Landing hoax Released 2015 ... - YouTube" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gPEPRgfVlU4 :: "(weneverwenttothemoon.com) FAKE MOON LANDING ... - YouTube" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VhLSY5Kr7hA :: "Moon landing FAKE ...Neil Armstrong talks -
<Maaz> YouTube" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFPiwnVL9ic :: "Secret Moon - NASA fake moon and ma…
<Kilos> inetpro keep upman
<Cryterion> have to do that manual on the tube, Dark Mission - Moon Hoax, documentary
<Kilos> so many conspiracy theories
<inetpro> Kilos: farmers existed more than 13000 years ago?
<Kilos> conspiracy theories abot conspiracy theories
<inetpro> wow
<Kilos> man inetpro the neanderthal man was there
<inetpro> no ways
<Kilos> and big foots ancestors
<Kilos> we only been here 2000 years
<Kilos> oh no
<Kilos> 6000
<Kilos> its 2000 since the AB- bloods appeared
<inetpro> right
<inetpro> double that and then you get to almost 13K
<Kilos> they come from them nephilim guys i think
<Kilos> the giants that were naughty here with our chicks
<inetpro> Kilos: are you at home?
<Kilos> yessir why?
<Kilos> maybe head bit deurmekaar
<Kilos> one of those head days
<inetpro> what did you do at hospital?
<Kilos> went for meds
<Kilos> and nothink to eat or drink since 8pm last night
<Kilos> maybe brin dehydrated
<Kilos> brain
<Kilos> and bp hit 88/60 again
 * Kilos forgets the salt at times
<Na3iL> o/
<Kilos> hi Na3iL 
<Na3iL> Hiya Kilos how are you
<Na3iL>  is it true that bash / ubuntu will be in windows 10? 
<Kilos> i have no idea
<Kilos> dholbach and then should know
<Kilos> them
<Na3iL> I hope not :/
<Na3iL> http://www.theverge.com/2016/3/30/11331014/microsoft-windows-linux-ubuntu-bash
<pavlushka-> Night all
<pavlushka-> Night Kilos!
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> i wouldnt be surprized
<Kilos> something for free that they can then turn into a way to make more money
<Kilos> oh no
<Kilos> april 1 soon
<Kilos> lets hope its an april fools thing
<Na3iL> I think it's not an april fool :/
<Na3iL> brb
<Kilos> there was talk of them sharing convergence or something like that, Mark will know
<Cryterion> Night everyone!
<Kilos> night Cryterion sleep lekker
<Kilos> i follow
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Cryterion> you too
<Kilos> night inetpro superfly reat as well hey
<superfly> night Kilos
<inetpro> ohi superfly
<inetpro> you're late
<superfly> I have 30+ seconds of lag
<inetpro> superfly: adsl?
<superfly> ya
<inetpro> superfly: why so bad these days?
<superfly> I don't knwo
<superfly> *know
#ubuntu-za 2016-03-31
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> morning everyone
<Kilos> hi Cryterion 
<Cryterion> morning
<chesedo> morning Kilos Cryterion and all others
<Kilos> hi chesedo 
<Kilos> hi thatgraemeguy inetpro anton_may 
<Kilos> i logged in early today to help make up for yesterday
<magespawn> good morning
<unlaudable> Kilos, :D
<unlaudable> morning
<Kilos> hi unlaudable 
<Kilos> something for uncapped peeps to look at
<Kilos> https://mattermost.popey.com/signup_user_complete/?id=1qpn9houn7r4mc5xc6ho9wt7se
<Kilos> kinda hangout thing i think
<unlaudable> popey is an ubuntu guy I think... the Ubuntu Mate guy? mattermost is chat thing like Slack
<magespawn> hi Kilos unlaudable 
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> yes popey does lotsa buntu work
<magespawn> yet another way to communicate
<Kilos> they want to have chat sessions where they can share all experiences and ideas
<Kilos> so they are testing out different avenues
<inetpro> good morning to everyone, oh and Kilos as well
 * Kilos smiles
<inetpro> Kilos: oh I like that!
<Kilos> the popey thing?
<inetpro> no, mattermost 
<Kilos> i go see
<inetpro> an open source, self-hosted Slack-alternative
 * inetpro has to check it out later
<Kilos> some must join popeys one to show it can work
<inetpro> superfly: di you see that ^^ ?
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<inetpro> glad to see he can still wash the mugs
<Kilos> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure
<chesedo> Kilos: you know where we can get more info on it before signing up?
<chesedo> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> chesedo: Okay
<inetpro> chesedo: http://www.mattermost.org/
<chesedo> Maaz: with rusk
<Maaz> chesedo: Excuse me?
<chesedo> ty inetpro
<Kilos> Maaz with cremora
<Maaz> Ah! At last someone with taste
<Kilos> Maaz and milk
<Maaz> Now you're talking
<Kilos> Maaz rusks please
<Maaz> behind the calender on top of the fridge, but dont tell everyone Kilos
<inetpro> YC-funded nogal
<Kilos> whats YC
<inetpro> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Y_Combinator_%28company%29
<anton_may> mornings
<inetpro> apparently "the world's most powerful start-up incubator"
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro, Kilos and chesedo!
<inetpro> Maaz: dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier inetpro my vriend
<Kilos> Maaz thanks man
<Maaz> Kilos It gives me great pleasure to serve a bunch of geeks :-)
<Kilos> join popey man it for testing purposes
<chesedo> Maaz: ty
<Maaz> You are welcome chesedo
<inetpro> Kilos: have you joined?
<Kilos>  busy trying to figure a username with numbers and other characters that i wont forget
<magespawn> inetpro it might be an idea to set one up
<inetpro> magespawn: we need proper stable resources 
<inetpro> something that can last a lifetime
<magespawn> indeed, i was thinking of getting myself a vps, there is one i found for R99, limited to 400GB of traffic per month 
<magespawn> don't know if it will last a lifetime though
<Kilos> sjoe thats a serious kinda user name required
<Kilos> how can one remember all that and the symbols
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> for testing only it should be easier
<chesedo> Kilos: doesn't kde have an eWallet?
<Kilos> kwallet
<Kilos> i think i have it turned off, it drove me nuts some time back
<chesedo> yea, same thing
<Kilos> wb superfly 
<Kilos> thats hard work
<chesedo> Kilos: you there yet?
 * chesedo does not see you
<Kilos> nope it keeps giving me that message of what to use
<chesedo> reload page and just try kilos
<Kilos> ok
<chesedo> got through with my nick only
<Kilos> ya that worked
<Kilos> you see me now?
<thatgraemeguy> http://www.zdnet.com/article/microsoft-and-canonical-partner-to-bring-ubuntu-to-windows-10/
<thatgraemeguy> feels like I'm in some weird alternate reality
<chesedo> thatgraemeguy: this outlines it better for me - http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2016/03/ubuntu-on-windows.html?utm_source=omgubuntu
<chesedo> Kilos: yes... replied
<Kilos> isnt that flashing thing on the right of the write message block eating data
<chesedo> lol, do not think so (it would be a scripts doing that)
<Kilos> or so just text then same as here?
<chesedo> kind of... notice how the entire history is there and you were not logged in
<thatgraemeguy> thanks chesedo, interesting stuff
<chesedo> yw thatgraemeguy
<Kilos> yes
<chesedo> Kilos: seems like one can comment and reply on messages too
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> quite snazzy
<chesedo> and has markdown support (yiipppee)
<Kilos> whatever that might be
<chesedo> ooo, and you can link to a specific mesage somehow
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> i havent heard any sound alerts
<Kilos> ah i found the help page
<chesedo> Kilos: that flashing thing is also a quick guide helper
<Kilos> ah i turned it off
<Kilos> let me know when you find the audio alerts 
<chesedo> in settings it states to configure it in browser
<Kilos> haha i cant find setting
<Kilos> s
<chesedo> three dots, top left
<Kilos> sjoe
<mazal> Hi
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<magespawn> chesedo: thanks for that link
<magespawn> still makes me wonder why though? and raises so many questions
<chesedo> yw magespawn
<Kilos> hi Guest81407 
<Kilos> i go have lunch
<Kilos> inetpro i see your posts in popups but they not showing in that new thing so i gotta see what im doing wrong
<Kilos> hmm...
<thatgraemeguy> yay
<thatgraemeguy> 16.04 upgrade done
<thatgraemeguy> all my fonts look nicer
<magespawn> home time chat later all
<inetpro> well done thatgraemeguy
<inetpro> anyone done any server upgrades to 16.04 yet?
<thatgraemeguy> inetpro: no way, servers can wait until the first point release at least
<pavlushka-> o/ all
<pavlushka-> Facing huge packet loss, talked to my local reseller, now logged in through android.
<Cryterion> hmm, getting tired of this irc client, grrr
<Cryterion> hi everyone
<Kilos> hi Cryterion 
<Cryterion> heya Kilos, pavlushka
<Cryterion> how you feeling today Kilos
<Kilos> not bad ty Cryterion and you?
<pavlushka-> Heya Cryterion!!
<Cryterion> all gud, just tired, been a long day
 * Cryterion waits for the mosquito's to find him
<pavlushka-> Lol
<Cryterion> miggies atm, grrr, they get stuck in your hair
<Kilos> terrible things
<Kilos> i go eat
<Cryterion> problem is it's too hot and humid to close the door, and the light attracts them
<pavlushka-> What miggies?
<Cryterion> oh kwl
<Cryterion> miggies are tiny little bugs
<Cryterion> that fly
<Cryterion> about 1mm wide and 2mm long
<pavlushka-> Actually I asked Kilos what he will eat? Kidding.
<Cryterion> then you get the longer 5mm ones
<Cryterion> He'll need a few thousand of them, I'm I could collect enough tonight!
<pavlushka-> Cryterion,  lucky you.
<Cryterion> What packet loses were you expriencing earlier
<pavlushka-> Experiencing now, that's why using android phone and the nick is pavlushka- now bcoz of that.
<Cryterion> which network given the problems
<pavlushka-> I m in the most remote place from our capital and the ISP is at the capital. I m connected through a  reseller.
<Cryterion> You're in Germany
<pavlushka-> Its 500 km away
<Cryterion> whois reports Germany
<pavlushka-> Our capital is Dhaka, Bangladesh
<pavlushka-> I wish i could be in Germany!!! :((
<Cryterion> ah, are any of Seacom cables down, I'll check, but that normally affect all networks together
<pavlushka-> Not sure, may be.
<Cryterion> lol, looking at what happening there, although my roots come from there, I wouldn't want to go now
<Cryterion> I'd rather take my chances here in SA
<pavlushka-> I am talking about just for travelling
<pavlushka-> I love my country enough not to leave permanently
<Cryterion> ah, I wanted to awhile ago, but the political situation in most of the EU is becoming a major problem
<pavlushka-> No offence, Cryterion,  no way i was pointing you.
<Cryterion> No Prob :), never took it that ay
<Cryterion> way*
<pavlushka-> I was just talking about my choice.
<pavlushka-> That's good,
<Cryterion> You'll welcome to go as a tourist, nothing wrong with that, just check with ISIS where, when, and what they'll blow up!
<pavlushka-> In irc, the great thing what happened to me is Kilos.
<pavlushka-> Yeah, lol
<Cryterion> He's a great guy
<Cryterion> Very helpfull, and if he can't help, he'll find someone that can help
<Cryterion> Out of curiosity, what sort of work do you do?
<Kilos> lemme catch up
<pavlushka-> We own a small tea farm, i look after that very badly.
<pavlushka-> I am a math graduate, so I am good at calculating the profit but not farming.
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> dont skinner bout me
<pavlushka-> So at the end i had to calculate the loss.
<Cryterion> hmm, growing things can be difficult, must talk to those plants
<Cryterion> but you must have some good people working for you?
<Cryterion> Kilos : skinner?
<Kilos> use my name in vain
<Cryterion> where, was all positve!
<Cryterion> positive*
<Kilos> ja thats embarrasing
<Kilos> i get shy because i did nothing
<Cryterion> We all Love you Kilos, get over it ;)
<Kilos> sjoe
<pavlushka-> Kilos, bad!!  talking native, i dont understand any.
<Cryterion> what irc client do you all use? 
<Kilos> konversation
<Kilos> you on unity can use hexchat
<pavlushka-> Its hexchat for me
<Kilos> the serious kde guys use quassel
<pavlushka-> Now androidirc
<Kilos> i spose you could too Cryterion 
<Cryterion> xchat atm, think I've used hexchat before, works better than xchat in my opinion
<Kilos> then you can bounce with it
<Cryterion> andchat on phone, but for desktop looking at a ne one
<Kilos> pavlushka- i had pap and boerewors for supper and salad
<Kilos> hehe
<Cryterion> nice
<Cryterion> braai'd?
<Kilos> nope pan done
<pavlushka-> Gr8
<Cryterion> grrr, doesn't taste the same
<Kilos> pavlushka- how can you say great when thats native food
<Kilos> i dont know if you guys have an equivalent for pap
<Kilos> it i s made from ground up maize
<Cryterion> Kilos it's a std delicacy here
<Kilos> boerewors is a south african sausage
<Kilos> pavlushka- did you read your email
<pavlushka-> Yep, i was gonna ask
<Kilos> beat you
<pavlushka-> And i guessed boerewors is non veg
<pavlushka-> Ya, bit clumsy with the tiny phone
<Kilos> mince and spices and fat put into an intestine
<Kilos> fat sausage as long as you like
<Cryterion> it's a long sausage, the ingredients are what make it what it is
<Kilos> one day when you are rich pavlushka- import some or come taste it here
<Kilos> done over coals is the best way but takes time and more effort
<Kilos> Cryterion that new chat thing is quite cool hey
<Cryterion> Just send a recipe Kilos
<Kilos> superfly you have seen it
<Cryterion> which chat thing?
<pavlushka-> Sure, i would love to
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> was chesedo 
<Kilos> i get link
<Cryterion> ok, been out all day, so prob missed
<Kilos> https://mattermost.popey.com/signup_user_complete/?id=1qpn9houn7r4mc5xc6ho9wt7se
<inetpro> thatgraemeguy: I like your reasoning
<Cryterion> oh, got the email, never got to look yet
<pavlushka-> I failed bcoz of my bad connection.
<Kilos> pavlushka- you will have to import the packet of herbs and spices
<chesedo> what ever it is, i didn't do it :P
<inetpro> good evening everyone
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<Cryterion> is thatgraemeguy even around inetpro?
<chesedo> hi inetpro
<Cryterion> he's away
<Cryterion> and hi guys
<Kilos> no afk at night
<pavlushka-> Good evening inetpro
<Cryterion> he upgraded to 16.10 today
<pavlushka-> Lol
<chesedo> Cryterion: did he use a time machine?
<chesedo> :P
<Kilos> 16.04
<pavlushka-> Might be
<Cryterion> don't know, but he's in an isp, commented on font differences, maybe got the number wrong lol 16.04
<Cryterion> ;)
<inetpro> haha
<Kilos> inetpro winter is here at night and mornings hey
<Kilos> time for serious leathers
<Cryterion> on it's way, but we didn't really have one last year
<inetpro> talking about font
 * inetpro setting default fixed font to Hack
<Kilos> oh have those beetles moved on now
<Cryterion> Well us on the east coast didn't
<inetpro> Kilos: no man, it was only cold on Sunday and Monday evening
<Kilos> hahahaha
<Kilos> i get cold in gthe morning opening gates
 * inetpro should look out for the beetles again
<Kilos> and feeding fowls
 * Cryterion chases more bugs away
<Kilos> they most be gone and left behind eggs for next year
<Kilos> Cryterion where are the canles
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> citronella
<inetpro> superfly: the Hack font is awesome
<Kilos> he is giving us the cold shoulder again
<inetpro> Kilos: why?
<Kilos> most likely busy
<Kilos> loh
<inetpro> obviously
<Kilos> its too early man
<Kilos> for you as well
<Kilos> 40 mins early
<Kilos> family time
<inetpro> right
<pavlushka> Sure, goodnight guys
<Kilos> night then pavlushka sleep well
<inetpro> pavlushka: sleeping already?
<Kilos> sort your isp tomorrow
<inetpro> good night pavlushka
<Kilos> ya they weaker there inetpro  no pap
<pavlushka> Its 11.50 pm here
<Kilos> or boeries
<inetpro> where's that?
<Kilos> go sleep man you night owl
<Kilos> bangalory ville
<inetpro> what's that, India?
<Kilos> bangladesh
<inetpro> ahh
<Cryterion> inetpro bangladesh is a country of it own
<inetpro> Cryterion: I know
 * inetpro had no idea where bangalory ville was
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i tease them
<Kilos> strange i still make friends
<inetpro> Kilos: I thought so, but I assumed you meant Bangalore with that :-)
<Kilos> where is bangalore
<inetpro> India
<Kilos> oh
<inetpro> the capital of India's southern Karnataka state
<Kilos> thats the next mission
<Kilos> trying to wake up india locos
<Kilos> and you and fly caused all my overloaded work schedule
 * inetpro reading about how a high school replaced IRC with Mattermost
<inetpro> https://opensource.com/education/16/3/mattermost-open-source-chat
<Kilos> mattermost is quite cool
<Kilos> but ill rather close that down than irc
<Kilos> spose im old fashioned
<Kilos> Cryterion did you look at mattermost yet
<inetpro> see, that's why we need them to build the thing with federation and integration in mind
<Kilos> before the bugs carry you away
<Kilos> tell me inetpro 
<Kilos> can one run it locally or is it hosted somewhere else
<Cryterion> Kilos I just filled in signup info
<inetpro> Kilos: locally would be possible but really doff
<Kilos> was a major job that trying the username the way they advise
<inetpro> unless you have an internal network with many people
<Kilos> we just use our nicks
<inetpro> Kilos: I have no idea what you're talking about
<Kilos> is the hosting free
<Kilos> that was for Cryterion man
<Kilos> keep up
 * inetpro just filled in email address, username and password
 * Kilos ducks
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> i tried the username the the way the popup windows says
<Kilos> where
<Kilos> whew
<inetpro> Kilos: you understand how IRC works?
<Kilos> no i just use it
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> with servers all over yes
<Kilos> haha
<superfly> inetpro: yes. yes it is. Noto is as well. Kubuntu moved away from Ubuntu to Noto. I'm in font heaven.
<Trixar_za> Wait
<Trixar_za> What is Mattermost
<Trixar_za> Oh and hai
<Kilos> go see Trixar_za 
<inetpro> Kilos: did you look at my link?
<inetpro> http://www.isode.com/whitepapers/interconnecting-xmpp-and-irc.html
<Kilos> looking now
<inetpro> Trixar_za: https://mattermost.popey.com/
<inetpro> Trixar_za: or http://www.mattermost.org/ for the real thing
<Kilos> is it xmpp inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: no
<Kilos> so why then
<Kilos> why xmpp irc stuff
 * Cryterion starts eating dinner :)
<inetpro> I said that is the type of interconnection that we need with mattermost and irc
<Kilos> enjoy
<Kilos> eat slow
<Trixar_za> So it's like IRC with Jabber features and an client advancement?
<Kilos> savour every mouthful
<inetpro> Trixar_za: it's like slack
<inetpro> an open source, self-hosted Slack-alternative
<Trixar_za> https://github.com/erming/shout
<Trixar_za> ^
<inetpro> Trixar_za: have you never used slack?
<inetpro> mattermost.popey.com is running on a 512MB digital ocean droplet
<superfly> If instructions ever tell you to "sudo npm -g ..." run for your life. That's a terrible way to install something that's not part of your package manager.
<Kilos> what did you break superfly 
<Cryterion> rather add the package repository
<superfly> Kilos: nothing, because I never do that.
<Kilos> ah
<superfly> Kilos: but other people do... <Trixar_za> https://github.com/erming/shout
<Trixar_za> Point is - IRC can be made to have similiar features. That can support emoticons, embedded pictures and video (from links), pretty much everything that makes mattermost so special.
<Trixar_za> Well, the clients for it anyway
<superfly> Cryterion: or, create a non-priviledged user and install it in the user account, and then create init scripts or systemd thingies
<superfly> Trixar_za: totally, and I agree with you :-) I'm also not really into slack or mattermost
<inetpro> superfly: what's that, Node.js stuff?
<superfly> inetpro: yes, sortof
<inetpro> Trixar_za: I agree, but IRC does not appeal to many people... not sure why
<Cryterion> if you don't trust the source, yes agree there superfly, some when you do trust, add repository only then
<inetpro> having said that, perhaps I should look into that link of yours above
<Trixar_za> The learning curve probably. But clients can be made to simplify it. I remember this one site from when I was a teen, teenchat, that I'm pretty sure used IRC as a backend. The site just simplified the process of joining and creating channels
<Cryterion> just a java or html5 client in a browser now
<Trixar_za> Still, I'm pretty sure IRC will always survive somehow. It's too stubborn not to survive
<Cryterion> The network will always be there, clients will come and go
<Kilos> i love irc
<Kilos> and that new thing aint got audio alerts
<Kilos> and my konversation has emoticons as well
<superfly> Trixar_za: yeah, I don't think IRC is going to fade away
<MaNI> its still better at some things then many of the new 'alternatives' it just lacks some shiny gimmicks, probably at some point we will see IRC start to add new features and catch up again
<MaNI> the industry usually goes in cycles like that
<inetpro> I have so many groups on whatsapp with so many different people it's sickening
<inetpro> and somehow the masses just use it without needing any training
<inetpro> slack and mattermost just add a little bit more structure to it all 
<inetpro> and integration with other services makes it just an awesome tool to simplify communication and coordination of projects
<Kilos> inetpro may i have permission to sleep now
<Kilos> please
<inetpro> anybody have anything against Kilos going to sleep?
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> thats better than a why anyway
<inetpro> Kilos: go for it
<Kilos> ty inetpro 
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<inetpro> good night oom
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> oh I see now where that npm comment from superfly comes from
<Langjan> Hi inetpro hoe gaan dit?
<Langjan> Have you sorted your bugs out?
<Cryterion> nope, I got plenty flying around here, you want some?
<Langjan> No thks, maybe find somebody who eats them?
<Cryterion> That's what I'm trying to do....
<Langjan> lmga!
<Cryterion> :)
<inetpro> hi Langjan, not sure whether they are still there
<Langjan> Which emoji is :)?
<inetpro> :) is jsut a colon and a bracket
<Langjan> Hopefully they will be on their way when the cycle of whatever they do is over...
<inetpro> just*
<Cryterion> not sure on the emoji's is this better (:
<Cryterion> ascii, always works ;)
<Langjan> Sorry I thought that :) has a meaning that I still need to learn
<Langjan> Never too old to learn
<inetpro> ascii rules them all
<Cryterion> what does it mean to you?
<Cryterion> yep
<Langjan> Nothing, just a question mark
<Cryterion> :) happy ;) wink :( sad etc
<inetpro> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_emoticons
<Langjan> OK thks, will keep that handy
<Cryterion> I still remember looking at ascii artwork, that reminds me, I'll find the link for starwars
<Cryterion> maaz: google Starwars Ubuntu Terminal
<Maaz> Cryterion: "How to Watch Star Wars in Terminal - Instructables" http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-Watch-Star-Wars-in-Terminal/ :: "Watch Star Wars in the Ubuntu terminal - YouTube" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7GZ5OUYooHE :: "Top 10 Linux Easter Eggs | DigitalOcean" https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/top-10-linux-easter-eggs :: "Watch ASCII
<Maaz> Star Wars movie on terminal ubuntu 11.10" http://ubuntuportal.com/2011/10/watch-ascii-star-…
<superfly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NjqOc8k5kjc
<inetpro> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
<Langjan> Cute!
<Cryterion> telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl
<Cryterion> in terminal, it waorks
<Cryterion> works*
<Cryterion> maaz: tell Kilos Put in terminal telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl
<Maaz> Cryterion: Sure, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
 * Cryterion sees everyone is watching starwars now
<Langjan> Link gets a 404 error
<Langjan> The one Maaz put up
<inetpro> which one?
<Langjan> http://ubuntuportal.com/2011/10/watch-ascii-star-…
<inetpro> oh that one has clearly been cut off at the end
<inetpro> character limits 
<Langjan> inetpro, Kilos tried to help and suggested perhaps you would know, am not getting joy trying to reinstall Google Earth in Ubuntu 14.04 32 bit
<inetpro> Langjan: oh my, you're still on that?
<Langjan> Welll I gave up last time but yes, still not getting it right
<inetpro> what makes you prefer GE over the google maps web interface?
<inetpro> we've been talking about it here and the general consensus seems to be that it's a waste of time
<Langjan> perhaps I have not tried to make it work yet, going to outlying areas
<inetpro> at least a waste of time IMHO
<Langjan> IMHO?
<inetpro> in my humble opinion
<inetpro> somebody, I think superfly, compared it with skype
<Cryterion> type in terminal 
<Langjan> oh, ok - its just been one of my little playgrounds that I go to now and then
<Cryterion> it's a telnet thing, you need telnet before the addr
<inetpro> Cryterion: he's talking about Google Earth now
<Langjan> Strange that it worked fine until I did the fresh install the other day
<Cryterion> grrr
<Cryterion> hate it
<inetpro> well clearly you need all the dependancies that go with it
<Langjan> installing it or using it?
<Langjan> the hate thing
<inetpro> after all this time it seems google has not learnt to play nice with the open source communities
<inetpro> they want all of the cake and are not interested in sharing 
<Langjan> I'm just wondering what happened or changed since a few days ago when it was working
<Cryterion> think it needed a few extra packages, one being in email one that wasn't in repository that I had to manually install to get it to work, so I stopped there, as why the F does it need that package
<inetpro> the right for them would be to submit a proper package in the official repositories
<Cryterion> yep
<inetpro> right way*
<Langjan> Agreed, whats the point of one thats useless
<Langjan> Better off without it
<Cryterion> the site works fine for me, as does inetpro, so why bother about the app
<inetpro> reminds me of the old days of RPM dependancy hell
<Cryterion> reminds me of flying eproms around the country
<Cryterion> it worked!
<Langjan> Is Google maps web interface something more than just Google maps? 
<Cryterion> sate images and everything
<Cryterion> maps.google.co.za
<Cryterion> full functionallity
<Cryterion> the app just wants to sky in my opinion
<Cryterion> spy* sky
<inetpro> not sure what more you need than sattelite, traffic, transit, terrain
<inetpro> all available on the web interface
<Cryterion> normal map is there, even street view
<Cryterion> can take a virtual walk down the road on there
<Langjan> I see what you mean, its all there. Thanks
<Cryterion> no prob
<Langjan> Now you tell me! lol
<inetpro> :-)
<Langjan> inetpro,  hope your tree survives
<Cryterion> inetpro was helping you earlier, I tried to say but only got through now :)
<Cryterion> sorry inetpro
<inetpro> Langjan: you mean my trees, and I hope so to
<inetpro> Cryterion: np
<Langjan> OK thanks guys, keep up the good work
<inetpro> Langjan: it's actually quite interesting
<Cryterion> at least it sorted ;)
<inetpro> around the Heatherdale graveyard there are plenty of these trees
<inetpro> all look very healty
<inetpro> healthy
<inetpro> even got out of the car to go inspect and found no beetles there
<inetpro> not far away from here
<Cryterion> you can even put in specific geo-co-ordinates in the search, and it'll get you there
<Langjan> I have found if you boost the trees immunity they become much less prone to bug infestation
<Langjan> Same as with humans
<inetpro> yep, I probably need to look at feeding them a bit 
<inetpro> hi Guest81407
<Langjan> Best feed is trace elements from rock dust
<Cryterion> depends on what you boost them with
<Langjan> and cheapest
<inetpro> Langjan: interesting idea, not sure what that means
<Cryterion> varies from tree to tree
<Langjan> Nature's store of trace elements is in rock, all trees benefit from it, one application lasts for many years
<Cryterion> what tree is it inetpro?
<inetpro> Cryterion: Karee
<Langjan> I wrote a little booklet, can mail it to you - interesting subject
<inetpro> that would be Rhus lancea
<inetpro> Langjan: wow, that would be very nice
<inetpro> you still have my address?
<Langjan> let me have your email addres please, I think I did have it but cannot see it now 
<Cryterion> has edible berries btw
<Langjan> Karee? Did'nt know that
<Cryterion> brown-yellow berries
<Cryterion> I'm looking it up in one of Kieth Kirsten's books I have on hand
<Langjan> Ok inetpro  will you let me have you email please? 
<inetpro> Langjan: sent you an email
<Langjan> OK thks
<Langjan> ok the booklet is there
<inetpro> got it, thanks a mill!
<Langjan> Enjoy!
<Langjan> my plesier
<Cryterion> about the best I can offer right now file:///home/cryterion/Pictures/IMG_20160331_214325.jpg
<Cryterion> grrr
<Cryterion> http://pasteboard.co/2GqY8pY5.jpg
<Cryterion> that's better
<Langjan> I never spray my fruit trees, when they become vulnerable I just re-introduce some rock dust
<inetpro> Cryterion: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rhus_lancea
<inetpro> Langjan: sounds very very interesting indeed
<Langjan> It is, crops like veggies also respond amazingly
<inetpro> makes sense as well
<Cryterion> well now you know, you can you karee jam and send it off to all of us now ;)
<Langjan> Lekker!
<Langjan> My wifey will send you the recipe
<Cryterion> jam is easy, you need the fruit to do it
<inetpro> Cryterion: give him your email address as well
<inetpro> am sure you'll enjoy that also
<Langjan> Or just orward it
<Langjan> forward
<Langjan> the booklet
 * inetpro don't want to forward without permission
<Langjan> no prob
<Cryterion> lol
<Langjan> hes right spot-on with good ethics
<Langjan> OK guys gotta go, enjoy a good night's rest
<inetpro> nag oom
<inetpro> weereens baie dankie!
<Langjan> Goeienag inetpro en my dank aan jou
<Cryterion> nag
<Langjan> 'gnight Cryterion 
<Langjan> slaap lekker
<Cryterion> ya ook
<Langjan> dankie
#ubuntu-za 2016-04-01
<magespawn> good morning
<magespawn> later
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> morning superfly 
<thatgraemeguy> morning
<Kilos> hi thatgraemeguy 
<Kilos> and Cryterion 
<Cryterion> Mornings
<Kilos> haha star wars in text mode
<chesedo> hello Kilos thatgraemeguy Cryterion and others
<Kilos> hi chesedo 
<anton_may> wazzup
<Kilos> hi anton_may 
<chesedo> hi anton_may... matters most currently :P
<anton_may> matters most currently? It's FRIDAY!!!!!! \0/
<chesedo> lol, Kilos will inform you - he has the link
<Kilos> mattermost chesedo ?
<chesedo> yeah Kilos
<Kilos> https://mattermost.popey.com/signup_user_complete/?id=1qpn9houn7r4mc5xc6ho9wt7se
<chesedo> new chat that we are testing out
<anton_may> Kewl, ja saw you were discussing it yesterday
<Kilos> i saw inna mail the kde guys have telegram linked to irc
<anton_may> We have ditched sms notifications totally from Nagios and it's running completely over Telegram
<Kilos> who is we?
<anton_may> work
<anton_may> office
<anton_may> the okes who give me a pay cheque :P
<Kilos> im waiting anxiously for an sms notification from the clearance peeps
<anton_may> fnb?
<Kilos> no the cops
<anton_may> Oh, ok
<Kilos> ill cry they change over and dont sms me first
<anton_may> lol
<Kilos> hehe
<Cryterion> <anton_may> matters most currently? It's FRIDAY!!!!!! \0/, it's still a work day, could be fishing right now :(
<anton_may> almost beer o'clock
<Cryterion> I wish
<Kilos> so early
<Kilos> you gonna end up with a pot belly
<Kilos> bear paunch
<Kilos> beer
<inetpro> good mornings
<superfly> <anton_may> We have ditched sms notifications totally from Nagios and it's running completely over Telegram
<superfly> NICE
<superfly> anton_may: how are you achieving that?
<superfly> through a bot?
 * inetpro likes that idea as well
<Cryterion> anyone know of any refrigeration wholesalers around besides Carrier and Kovco?
<anton_may> superfly: took our weekend phone sim, registered with TG. Installed telegram on our nagios server and then added it to the cmd.cfg
<anton_may> telegram has a very good cli interface
<superfly> Ah, OK. We've written a bot. There's a very nice Python library for Telegram.
<anton_may> yea there are plenty ways to install it. Saves us now a crap load on sms
<anton_may> fees
<anton_may> # 'notifi-by-tg-host' command defination
<anton_may> define command{
<anton_may>         command_name    notify-by-tg-host
<anton_may>         command_line    $USER1$/tg/scripts/./telegram.sh msg $_CONTACTTG$ "Notification Type: $NOTIFICATIONTYPE$    Host: $HOSTADDRESS$   Info: $HOSTOUTPUT$    Date/Time: $LONGDATETIME$"
<anton_may> }
<anton_may> # 'notifi-by-tg-service' command definition
<anton_may> define command{
<anton_may>         command_name    notify-by-tg-service
<anton_may>         command_line    $USER1$/tg/scripts/./telegram.sh msg $_CONTACTTG$ "Notification Type: $NOTIFICATIONTYPE$    Service: $SERVICEDESC$    Host: $HOSTADDRESS$    State: $SERVICESTATE$    Date/Time: $LONGDATETIME$    Additional Info: $SERVICEOUTPUT$"
<anton_may> }
<inetpro> oh and Happy Mailman Day as well!
<chesedo> again...
<chesedo> or just your april fools joke?
<anton_may> So whose knickers are they getting into?
<inetpro> chesedo: every 1st day of the month is Happy Mailman Day
<inetpro> chesedo: http://bill-owens.blogspot.co.za/2012/02/only-you-can-prevent-monthly-mailman.html
<anton_may> anybody with neotel dc in midrand?
<Kilos> Cryterion you still here
<Cryterion> Hi
<Cryterion> wish I was home, but have to work :(
<Kilos> try dishes or cups with some balsamic vinegar and apple cider vinegar and water
<Kilos> like half full
<Cryterion> I've heard about it, cleans them
<Kilos> then add 2 or three drops sunlight dishwashing liquid and stir
<Kilos> then leave all over where miggies pester you
<Cryterion> hmmm
<Kilos> the sour attracts them and they come to drink
<Kilos> with no soap added the walk on the moisture and drink then fly away
<Cryterion> ah, but normally vinegar chases, I know it keeps the flies out the biltong drier
<Kilos> with soap they sink and drown
<Kilos> not normal vinegar
<Cryterion> hmm, will give it a go
<Cryterion> has to be balsamic?
<Kilos> im using balsamic and water and soap
<Kilos> catches many
<Cryterion> ok kwl
<Cryterion> thanks
<Kilos> havent got apple cider vinegar
<Kilos> if you get get the one thats yellow in colour
<Cryterion> that's apple cider
<Kilos> they say with mother in over seas i dunno here
<Cryterion> balsamic is dark
<Kilos> yes apple cider
<Kilos> Maaz google apple cider vinegar with mother
<Maaz> Kilos: "6 Proven Benefits of Apple Cider Vinegar (No. 3 is Best)" https://authoritynutrition.com/6-proven-health-benefits-of-apple-cider-vinegar/ :: "12 health benefits of apple cider vinegar | MNN - Mother Nature ..." http://www.mnn.com/health/fitness-well-being/stories/12-health-benefits-of-apple-cider-vinegar :: "Bragg Apple Cider Vinegar Book, Bragg Live Foods,
<Maaz> Bragg Apple ..." http://bragg.com/books/acv_excerpt.html :: "Dynamic Health Organic Appl…
<anton_may> me think Kilos should change professions to as a medicine man
<Cryterion> lol
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> them things bite me so i try anything to get rid of them
<Kilos> they love going in eyebrows then walking down to eyes to drink
<Kilos> ive almost slapped myself blind already
<magespawn> good day
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hi Kilos
<Kilos> someone asked about neology
<Kilos> im using it on desktop 
<Kilos> the repo that is
<Kilos> hmm... are we quiet here today or what
<Kilos> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> Maaz hurry
<Maaz> Making decent coffee is an art Kilos and should never be rushed
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<magespawn> home time, chat later
<magespawn> bye
<Kilos> oooo yay
<Kilos> touched some thing and backlighting wen dark
<Kilos> battled to see but could follow the cli way to set brightness from http://askubuntu.com/questions/57236/unable-to-change-brightness-in-a-lenovo-laptop
<Kilos> worked like a charm
<Kilos> i forgot where to set it in settings
<Kilos> Maaz tell cryterion http://src.easyhealthoptions.com/ego/dab21579-718e-4dd1-a318-d895284bd3f2/401863400/310694
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay, I'll tell Cryterion on freenode
<Kilos> Maaz tell mazal http://src.easyhealthoptions.com/ego/dab21579-718e-4dd1-a318-d895284bd3f2/401863400/310694
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay, I'll tell mazal on freenode
<Kilos> i havent watched the video but we can discuss their findings
 * chesedo wonders who Kilos is talking to :P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> when
<chesedo> [17:51:17] <Kilos> i havent watched the video but we can discuss their findings
<Kilos> oh haha some places just want to make money
<Kilos> i dont have data to watch them so its up to each of them to decide
<chesedo> lol oky
 * chesedo wbb
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> i go eat
<Wolfeyes> Evening everyone.
<dlPhreak> Hi Wolfeyes 
<Wolfeyes> how you doing dlPhreak?
<dlPhreak> It's a friday and I'm sober... Think that's good? LOL Yourself? 
<Kilos> hi Wolfeyes 
<Kilos> well done dlPhreak 
<Wolfeyes> hey Kilos
<dlPhreak> Kilos! Hi
<Kilos> hmm...
<Wolfeyes_is> hmmm ...
<dlPhreak> Does anyone have an opionion on the Canonical Microsoft deal?
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Wolfeyes> hey magespawn
<magespawn> so whats up? interesting problems, ideas or discussions? or maybe a chilled friday?
<Wolfeyes> I need to finish my car first magespawn :-P, then I want to start with a rasberry pi.
<magespawn> whats with the car?
<Kilos> dlPhreak bad news on the brew i think
<Wolfeyes> I redid the valve stem seals and it seems to be sucking air in somewhere, so I need to find the leak so it can run properly.
<Wolfeyes> I think so too, dlPhreak
<magespawn> Wolfeyes: did you do the seals yourself?
<Wolfeyes> Yes.
<magespawn> okay then, i took mine in for that
<magespawn> can a pressure test show you where it is sucking in air?
<Wolfeyes> Next time I will do the same, although it was a nice experience.
<Kilos> nope
<Wolfeyes> no
<Wolfeyes> maybe a vacuum test on the head, but apparently the guys don't doit here
<Kilos> sucking below the carb and between there and the lock
<Wolfeyes> and then it would only be for valves
<Wolfeyes> not the pipes or gaskets
<magespawn> what car?
<Wolfeyes> or air screw :-P
<Wolfeyes> citi golf
<Wolfeyes> 1.4
<magespawn> i have found th seal between the carb and the inlet manifold is particularly easy to crack and not notice
<Wolfeyes> It is a common problem on them
<magespawn> not that then, i take it?
<Wolfeyes> Nope
<Wolfeyes> But she works a lot for me so I am trying to replace a lot of the old parts as possible
<Wolfeyes> had her now close to a year and done close to 30 000 km on her
<magespawn> they are good cars, mine takes a hell of a beating, bad roads etc
<Wolfeyes> I have a small dirt road I ride on but not too bad.
<Kilos> best car on the road
<Kilos> vee double you and me
<Wolfeyes> now to get back to the pi, I want to connect it to a relay or use the relay on it if it has one, to operate a siren for work hours and times, which can be programmed by the user from a pc and not a digital timer, because I am battling to find a digital timer that works in seconds.
<Kilos> not good when van der merwes have fiddled though
<Wolfeyes> ha ha ha ha ha
<magespawn> seconds seems a little precise Wolfeyes 
<Wolfeyes> if the siren runs for more than 4 seconds then it burns out
<Wolfeyes> after a while and totally annoying to hear it blast for so long
<magespawn> ahh right i see
<magespawn> i thought you wanted it to go at a specific time like 14:05:09
<Wolfeyes> yes it must
<Wolfeyes> but just run, so everyone can hear and switch off
<superfly> so how the flip do you log in to mattermost from another machine?
<Kilos> oh my
<Wolfeyes> lol
<Kilos> superfly carefully
<Wolfeyes> If you battling superfly, then we are a little more lost than you
<superfly> Wolfeyes: it's just unintuitive
<superfly> but I figured it out
<Kilos> little more?
<Kilos> how
<Wolfeyes> okay a lot more
<Wolfeyes> lol
<Wolfeyes> I am sure unintuitivity comes from experience :-P
<superfly> inetpro: where are you?
<inetpro> pong
<inetpro> superfly: ?
<superfly> inetpro: I figured that one out too
 * superfly moves on to other things
<inetpro> superfly: sorry for the disturbance in the force
<Kilos> inetpro fix audio alerts there man
<kulelu88> superfly: what is libvirt? 
<superfly> kulelu88: AFAIK it's a library for talking to virtualisation technologies like KVM And XEN
<kulelu88> superfly: I am attempting to map my LXC container to a LAN IP using this info: https://wiki.debian.org/LXC/LibVirtDefaultNetwork
<superfly> ah!
<kulelu88> ooh fancy, it gave me an internalized IP :D
<kulelu88> success!
<kulelu88> now I can browse my LAN via my phone with my stuff inside the container haha
<Trixar_za> :'(
<Trixar_za> Downloads are slow
<Trixar_za> Damn rainy weather -_-
 * magespawn goes to read about LXC
<magespawn> inetpro when running byobu on local and a ssh remote machine then you can disable local F keys with Shift+F12 so that the key strokes go through to the remote machine, depends on the local setup of course
<magespawn> a question i asked sometime ago, you did propose another answer
<inetpro> magespawn: I am used to the screen commands like Ctrl+a and c and others and thus use the screen backend 
<inetpro> in stead of tmux
<inetpro> you can switch the backend with 'byobu-select-backend'
<inetpro> then 'man screen' to see all the many options
<inetpro> in other words I do not use the F keys
<magespawn> i got that, lol
<magespawn> each to his own, and i am still learning what suits me best, so options are good
<Kilos> i go sleep cant upgrade opera because something else is using the installer thing and i cant find it
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Wolfeyes> night dad
<magespawn> good night Kilos 
<magespawn> Wolfeyes: what pi do you have?
<inetpro> magespawn: I'm not sure whether that answered your question
<inetpro> magespawn: what keys specifically are messing with your workflow? 
<magespawn> it did, especially the first time, this was a continuation of the conversation
<inetpro> I'm asking because not all keys are specific to screen or tmux
<Wolfeyes> I don't have one yet, magespawn. I want to buy one and start playing. The basic one will do for now as it doesn't need to do a lot.
<inetpro> byobu has come with more keys
<magespawn> nothing in particular, i learnt byobu on my local machine and did not try to use it remotely from a session
<inetpro> and...
<inetpro> some keys have changed from version to version as well
<magespawn> Wolfeyes: maybe the smallest one will be good for you then, i have a pi B+ and i have found it to be remarkable capable
<magespawn> inetpro: those changes will be in the man so that should be okay
<Wolfeyes> I was even looking at the A model
<magespawn> thats the one
<inetpro> magespawn: sometimes documentation is not always up to date
<Wolfeyes> it only needs to run an interface window where the changes can be made to times manually, maybe have a password to enter it and then, if it has a relay trigger the siren or if it doesn't have a relay then trigger a relay which triggers the siren.
<inetpro> in fact documentation is often not up to date
<magespawn> ahh, i will tread with caution then inetpro 
<Wolfeyes> Where did you buy yours from again magespawn?
<magespawn> i didn't
<magespawn> wife bought it
<Wolfeyes> lol
<Wolfeyes> Man she loves you......lol.
<inetpro> magespawn: in (k)ubuntu 16.04 for instance you use 'Ctrl + A %' to split vertically and 'Ctrl + A |' to split horizontally 
<inetpro> and I think in the older version it's the other way around
<inetpro> or in fact Horizontal split = 'Ctrl+A S'
<inetpro> and Vertical split = 'Ctrl+A |'
<inetpro> splits are really awesome
<magespawn> yup i love running things side by side, i used to use Terminator with split screens a lot
<Wolfeyes> http://www.bidorbuy.co.za/jsp/tradesearch/TradeSearch.jsp
<Wolfeyes> was quite surprised there is even a manual from Haynes now
<magespawn> that links just takes me to bid or buy search page
<magespawn> wife says she got it from a local computer shop Wolfeyes 
<Wolfeyes> type in rasberrypi 4 items come up of which one is the haynes manual
<magespawn> heh cool
<Wolfeyes> I'll talk to Matrix when I get a chance, buy a lot from them and they give me good discounts for local things
<magespawn> nice, my search has turned up a view other things
<Wolfeyes> Yeah I see that too
<magespawn> nice toys
<Wolfeyes> lol
<magespawn> Wolfeyes: dwho is the siren controller for?
<magespawn> s/dwh/who
<Wolfeyes> clients
<Wolfeyes> so they will pay for my fun lol
<magespawn> did they just ask for a solution?
<Wolfeyes> Nods
<magespawn> right
<magespawn> nice when people do that, just ask for a solution then let you find it
<Wolfeyes> I have a digital timer in already but the daylight saving has gone haywire, and I could just get another one, but I started talkign to the clients and finding out what they wanted. So they told me. Now I just apply what they said and put the pieces together and get it to work and sell it back to them.
<Wolfeyes> Plus have something which I now can sell to other clients
<magespawn> nice
<Wolfeyes> Because it doesn't exist.
<magespawn> creating products
<Wolfeyes> nods
<Wolfeyes> always said I wanted to work smart and hard, not just one or the other.... there is always disadvantages in just choosing one.
<Wolfeyes> want to get kilos involved with making the relay boards maybe, if it is cost effective, give him something to do and a chance to make some money.
<magespawn> nice idea
<Wolfeyes> http://www.aliexpress.com/w/wholesale-raspberry-pi.html <--- wondering how well these work....
<chesedo> Wolfeyes: something even smaller (and simplier) than the Pi is an arduino
<Wolfeyes> I have seen with the biometrics stuff the chinese quality has improved a lot, so much so that it is surpassing the other competitors.
<chesedo> oh and you in prt right?
<Wolfeyes> oh.....
<Wolfeyes> close to it, Rustenburg.
<magespawn> and you can link a pi and arduino together
<Wolfeyes> I actually have another application where a client has asked me to create a fingerprint device to allocate rations to people, problem being there is a computer runnign constantly, with this it would...
<Wolfeyes> isn't a computer*
<magespawn> the is also the pi zero
<magespawn> sorry Wolfeyes, not getting that last one
<Wolfeyes> the website?
<magespawn> < Wolfeyes> I actually have another application where a client has asked me to create a fingerprint device to allocate rations  to people, problem being there is a computer runnign constantly, with this it would...
<magespawn> .:22:09:15:. < Wolfeyes> isn't a computer*
<Wolfeyes> I have a client that wants a biometric (fingerprint scanner) device, to register when people have taken and not taken rations they give out through fingerprint registration, it can be currently done on a normal computer but the site where they want it has no computers available, if I could connect the device to a pi, then it should work.  
<magespawn> should work, how does the reader connect to the computer?
<Wolfeyes> You have two ways of it registering, either on a controller box which is expensive or via software which need to be continuosly running.
<Wolfeyes> network - rj45
<magespawn> static ip?
<Wolfeyes> or via normal communication points to the motherboard tx+/- and rx+/-
<Wolfeyes> yeah
<magespawn> so then you just need to see if the software will run on the pi. is the computer windows based?
<chesedo> Rustenburg, hmm... There is a place in city central and one closer to menlyn that sells electronics - just can't remember names
<Wolfeyes> yes it is.
<magespawn> ahh and i suppose the software is closed source?
<Wolfeyes> nods
<Wolfeyes> will have to make my own there, hence another huge learning curve
<magespawn> ahh maybe be able to run the windows inside some sort of virtual setup on the pi
<Wolfeyes> maybe yes
<Wolfeyes> just trying to think of what I used to use in kde
<magespawn> if you can get the technical specs of the reader then writing the software becomes easier
<magespawn> but that is also probably closed source
<magespawn> have found this https://www.adafruit.com/products/751
<Wolfeyes> check your dialogue lol
<Wolfeyes> Oh that is interesting
<Wolfeyes> Just trying to think of the names, there will be someone even cheaper than them
<Wolfeyes> and the sensors are good qulaity
<Wolfeyes> mmmm
<Wolfeyes> you got me thinking now
<Wolfeyes> that's a good indication of what needs to be done magespawn
<Wolfeyes> I would have taken that a step further with three leds, so when the finger is not read it shows, experience in the field, this is needed.
<Wolfeyes> ah they even put access control onto that, nice...
<Wolfeyes> ty for that magespawn
<magespawn> no problem
<Wolfeyes> night everyone
<magespawn> that is my bedtime too, good night all
#ubuntu-za 2016-04-02
<Kilos> cremora minora
<dlPhreak> Mawnin
<Kilos> hi chesedo 
<Kilos> hi Wolfeyes Cryterion Na3iL 
<inetpro> goeie more almal
<Kilos> more inetpro 
<Kilos> inetpro talk here man then i hear you if im close
<inetpro> haha
<Kilos> and tab complete works here
<Kilos> that thing is nice but im still an irc user by heart
<superfly> You need to use @ in mattermost then the tab completion works 
<Wolfeyes> afternoon everyone
<Kilos> hi boy
<kulelu88> hey tumbleweed , do you use libvirt? 
<superfly> https://www.google.com/chromebook/chrome-chromebook/
<kulelu88> superfly: I can't seem to expose my librvirt container to my network for some reason
<superfly> kulelu88: usually you bind a port on the host machine to a port on the container
<superfly> (at least that's what you do with docker's LXC implementation, before they veered away from LXC)
<magespawn> good afternoon
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<kulelu88> superfly: I used these debian instructions: https://wiki.debian.org/LXC/LibVirtDefaultNetwork
<kulelu88> I'm not sure if I am missing something in the middle
<superfly> kulelu88: you're not creating an externally accessible network interface
<kulelu88> so it's still internal, just using a localized network IP?
<superfly> yes, you're just setting up your networking yourself, from what I can tell
<superfly> kulelu88: there's one place where you actually specify the IP range to be handed out via DHCP
<kulelu88> shit, this was much easier with docker IIRC
<superfly> kulelu88: well, you can still route traffic, it's just not quite as simple. you have to tell the host where to route traffic for the internal network
<kulelu88> superfly: If I am understanding correctly, my libvirt setup has just assigned a network IP to my container that is still only accessible to my workstation. I need to still route it from my workstation to the network itself?
<superfly> kulelu88: no, other way round. your container probably has access to the host's network, but your host's network can't route traffic to the VLAN because it doesn't have a rule to do so
<superfly> (as far as I understand what I'm reading)
<kulelu88> aah. I wonder if I need to do something within my router settings
<superfly> kulelu88: I think you want this: https://wiki.debian.org/LXC/SimpleBridge
<kulelu88> i'm going to try logging in to see if the router has the IP in existence
 * superfly needs to go AFK for a while
<kulelu88> thanks superfly !
<magespawn> home time, chat later
<inetpro> Kilos: https://mattermost.popey.com/ubuntu/pl/a8orqnotz7fkdmmeaugyrywq4o
<Kilos> lemme see inetpro 
<Kilos> inetpro ?
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> inetpro coffee time
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> inetpro: Righto
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and inetpro!
<Kilos> Maaz ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<magespawn> good evening
<inetpro> welcome back magespawn
<inetpro> magespawn: seen our latest conversation on mattermost yet?
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos!
<Wolfeyes> hey pavlushka
<Kilos> ho pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Hi everyone!!!
<pavlushka> hi Wolfeyes !
<pavlushka> hello Kilos l!
<pavlushka> How are you guys???
<Kilos> ok ty and you
<pavlushka> ok.
<Wolfeyes> so so ....lol..... battling to get my car right...
<Kilos> inetpro ping
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<magespawn> hi all
<magespawn> no inetpro, i'll check now
<Wolfeyes> hey magespawn
<pavlushka> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> right up to speed inetpro 
<inetpro> magespawn: haha... :-)
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<inetpro> kulelu88: did you get it going?
<kulelu88> inetpro: yeah, I settled for port-forwarding. Some kind soul explained to my noob mind about how docker does it, and then I understood more clearly (used the same port-forwarding for my LXC)
<inetpro> ok
<kulelu88> with that being said, you have any recommendations for a light-weight server? int
<kulelu88> inetpro: 
 * inetpro still learning about the new LXD
<inetpro> kulelu88: or what do you mean with your question?
<kulelu88> I'm trying to render a few static files and pythons built-in server is absolute shit
<inetpro> have you seen, "The LXD 2.0 Story"?
<inetpro> http://insights.ubuntu.com/2016/03/14/the-lxd-2-0-story-prologue/
<inetpro> it's still a work in progress but looks promising
<kulelu88> what is the diff between LXD and LXC?
<inetpro> see https://linuxcontainers.org/lxd/
<inetpro> or http://www.ubuntu.com/cloud/lxd
<kulelu88> interesting. so it's a manager
<kulelu88> or rewrite of the vanity tools
<inetpro> certainly there to make life a huge lot easier
<inetpro> LXD crushes KVM in density and speed https://insights.ubuntu.com/2015/05/18/lxd-crushes-kvm-in-density-and-speed/
<superfly> kulelu88: just static files? nginx
<superfly> kulelu88: or lighttpd
<kulelu88> superfly: it is basically 3 files
<magespawn> inetpro how do you find out how much time is left on the free AWS?
<inetpro> magespawn: I don't know
<magespawn> the website is less than clear, all that i can find is 12 months after sign up
 * magespawn goes to bug support
<magespawn> inetpro: have you shut yours down?
<inetpro> not yet... got myself ready to pay one or two months
<inetpro> before I shut it down
<magespawn> i see there is a message on my dashboard saying i am eligible for the free tier, not too sure why they would be telling me that
<magespawn> maybe it just continues until you decide to either close it or upgrade
<magespawn> that would benice
<magespawn> be nice too
<inetpro> magespawn: as long as we don't get a backdated bill a few months down the line
<kulelu88> I doubt AWS would give anything away for free beyond 12 months
<inetpro> magespawn: perhaps time to look at affordable localised VPS options again
<superfly> inetpro: HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<superfly> AAAA HAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<superfly> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<superfly> "affordable localised VPS options"
<superfly> what a great joke
<inetpro> ok, ok superfly,,, I get the point
<inetpro> :-)
<superfly> Love your optimism :-D
<inetpro> sad reality I guess
<magespawn> i like this http://www.clickworks.co.za/vps-hosting/ about right for me
<inetpro> superfly: that's not bad?
<kulelu88> I bet the virtualization used there is the crappy 1 where the servers are overloaded
<kulelu88> if it's not KVM, it's not worth it
<superfly> inetpro: firstly, they use Xen, which is not bad, but KVM is better
<superfly> inetpro: secondly, on my Linode VPS I have 3TB of bandwidth monthly 
<inetpro> true, thanks for checking that
<superfly> anyway, I need to get to bed
<magespawn> good night superfly 
<superfly> (and ubuntu repos don't contribute to that)
<kulelu88> night
<inetpro> good night everyone
<magespawn> i like the 50GB drive space
<magespawn> but i see what you mean superfly, linode is also nice
<magespawn> i was also looking at these guys http://www.elitehost.co.za/,but ironically the website is offline
<magespawn> definately bed time,good night all
#ubuntu-za 2016-04-03
<pavlushka> zzzz
<pavlushka> o/
<Kilos> greetings ZA peeps
<Wolfeyes> morning everyone
<Kilos> hi boy
<pavlushka> morning Wolfeyes , Kilos 
<pavlushka> morning everyone!
<Wolfeyes> heya pavlushka, Kilos
<pavlushka> hi Wolfeyes !
<pavlushka> Webtricity, how are you?
<Kilos> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<kulelu88> anybody tinker with lighttpd here? 
<theblazehen> kulelu88: I used to use it. Why are you looking at that rather than say nginx?
<kulelu88> theblazehen: I've literally yack-shaved across 1000 things to get a simple http server running up via an LXC container. I cannot seem to get the userdirectory to use a special port
<kulelu88> Currently, my static files exist under: /home/user1/public_html
<theblazehen> kulelu88: Hmm, not sure about that. Pretty much used it enough to see that nginx is much easier to configure, and they have similar resource usage
<kulelu88> When I go to: 10.0.3.5/~user1 - I can reach the server. But I need to make it such that everything renders under port xxxx so that I can do port-forwarding
<kulelu88> So when I do: 192.165.4.23:9595/~user1 . it takes me to: 10.0.3.5:9595/~user1
<theblazehen> And you can't change the listen port globally or something?
<kulelu88> hmmm, let me try I guess. Won't hurt, cause it's a container and I can destroy it
<theblazehen> yeah
<kulelu88> aah so its not the static files, its the stupid phone
<kulelu88> theblazehen: I fixed it :D
<pavlushka> yeha, fixed my display panel, now Iam back!!!
<Kilos> i though it was fried
<pavlushka> me too, but the mechanic didn't
<Kilos> mechanics work on cars not ps
<Kilos> pcs
<Kilos> what was wrong?
<pavlushka> you can say electronics&electrical mechanic
<pavlushka> some power related ic/chip they are saying.
<Kilos> well not a very good one if an amateur can fix what he says is fried
<Wolfeyes> electrical technician
<Kilos> maybe a varistor
<pavlushka> its not me, I let it to a electromechanical technician to fix, and its I though that the monitor is fried.
<Kilos> i forget the name of the other things that pop when power surges
<Kilos> ah
<pavlushka> anyway, its good! yeah!
<Kilos> happy for you
<Kilos> someone watch this and tell me whats happening please
<Kilos> http://www.beopensource.com/2016/04/running-bash-on-ubuntu-on-windows-video.html
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> Kilos: they're running bash on windows that is what
<inetpro> ...that is whats happening
<pavlushka> inetpro, what do you think, is it good or not?
<inetpro> pavlushka: it's just one tiny piece of Ubuntu on Windows, not something for us, we have the full scope of it in our hands
<pavlushka> inetpro, no doubt about that, I think they are helping themselves.
<inetpro> may introduce more people to the power the linux commandline which may be a good thing
<inetpro> oh but not just the commandline
<inetpro> imagine people running gcc directly on windows, that's quite something
<inetpro> and all of python right there by default
<pavlushka> may be, but not sure if they fork bash like dos to MSdos.
<pavlushka> I am guessing with my little knowledge, so correct me if I am wrong.
<inetpro> I understand that it is bit for bit the same bash as on linux
<pavlushka> if can confirm, that will be really great, but dont know which way it will lead.
<pavlushka> **if you can confirm
<inetpro> pavlushka: http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2016/03/ubuntu-on-windows.html
<inetpro> " we're talking about bit-for-bit, checksum-for-checksum Ubuntu ELF binaries running directly in Windows"
<inetpro> pavlushka: make no mistake, the windows powershell is quite advanced as it is... but it is absolsolutely horrible compared to what we get on the Linux cli
<pavlushka> I can work with cmd but once tried powershell and got back to cmd and even better back in bash.
<pavlushka> inetpro, you can call me stupid but bash is good even for stupids.
<inetpro> haha, fortunately we're not even just limited to bash, some people here even avoid bash
<pavlushka> does it includes you?
<pavlushka> *include
<Kilos> wait
<pavlushka> Kilos, waiting....
<pavlushka> inetpro, I guess not.
 * inetpro is not a developer
<Kilos> ok caugt up
<Kilos> caught
<inetpro> I'll admit that I also use bash, other prefer zsh or csh or even tcsh
<inetpro> others*
<Kilos> i dunno what bash is even
<inetpro> man bash
<Kilos> or do i 
<Kilos> used it somewhere i think
<Kilos> bullied by others to use it
<Kilos> i know what bash stands for
<Kilos> i just been pumping water in the su n dont make me sweat now with man
<Kilos> too much to read
<inetpro> technically we actually use dash in place of bash these days
<inetpro> sh = /bin/dash
<Kilos> sh: 0: Can't open =
<inetpro> oops but hang on,... I see my login shell is still bash
<pavlushka> inetpro, hanging on...
<inetpro> haha
<inetpro> Kilos: did you even read the DESCRIPTION part of the man page?
<inetpro> s/even/at least/
<Kilos> yes bourne again shell
<Kilos> and i looked some switches i think they are called
<Kilos> like -c
<inetpro> Kilos: no, that was in the NAME part
<Kilos> well i read that
<Kilos> you are my man
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> only succesful thing i ever worked out there was adding -c to wget for bad connection
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> man is written in a foreign language
<inetpro> Kilos: how do you associate -c from bash with -c from wget?
<Kilos> well quite simple
<Kilos> -c brings a memory
<inetpro> aijajai
<Kilos> so i member that one and dont read the other one otherwise ram overflows
<Kilos> like that `bla bla` thing
<Kilos> dont work for me
<Kilos> how are you today inetpro 
<inetpro> hot but good, good
<Kilos> i enjoyed 30 mins in the sun in shorts
<Kilos> got some UV's
<Kilos> did you check beetles
<Kilos> all eggs now
<inetpro> pavlushka: http://www.slideshare.net/jaguardesignstudio/why-zsh-is-cooler-than-your-shell-16194692
<inetpro> Kilos: leaves sprouting again
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> inetpro you owe me
<inetpro> for?
<Kilos> remember 6 years ago when i asked how you made you pic thing and asked if you would help me make one you said later
<Kilos> its now later
<Kilos> not today though head too sore
 * pavlushka laughs watching Kilos and his way, making my day!
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> the guys are used to me
<pavlushka> and gals?
<Kilos> they brought me from knowing nothing, to know a little bit more
<Kilos> i have some lady friends here as well
<pavlushka> like?
<Kilos> maia
<Kilos> and belkie
<Kilos> and melodie
<Kilos> they have all helped me
<inetpro> Kilos: what pic thing?
 * Kilos thinks of its name
<Kilos> profile pic
<Kilos> ava
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> something gaurd
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> avatar
<pavlushka> inetpro, got any idea?
<Kilos> have you noticed his nice one pavlushka 
<Kilos> hat and all
<Kilos> he really is that ugly
 * Kilos ducks
<pavlushka> Kilos, I gonna die laughing, a good death though!
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> oh and inetpro 
<Kilos> you also need to work on your wiki page
<Kilos> and your membership application
<Kilos> before i retire
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<Kilos> wb chesedo 
<inetpro> Kilos: http://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-aIpWT5bmxXk/AAAAAAAAAAI/AAAAAAAAAV8/1mz1oFHC07w/s80-c/photo.jpg
<inetpro> what's that ^?
<Kilos> my gotchi
<Kilos> where you found that
<inetpro> uh...
<inetpro> really!?
<Kilos> ive been considering swopping drives here to get it
<Kilos> is that big enough to put in the new chat thing
<Kilos> the popey thing
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> Kilos: watch what you post online, it'll come back to haunt you
<Kilos> wht did i post now
<inetpro> that face of yours is to be found everywhere with google
<inetpro> you're famous
<Kilos> oh my
<inetpro> just a simple image search with your name and... voila!
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> i see you are there
<Kilos> nuvolari ping
<Kilos> die outjie baie stout ne
<Kilos> inetpro is 5+5 meg too little for you
<Kilos> telkom having a special
<Kilos> 15g one too
<inetpro> half of what I have
<Kilos> 15g for 399 i think
<Kilos> dont you get my broadband mail?
 * inetpro has 10+10 for 199pm
<Kilos> http://newsletters.mybroadband.co.za/lt.php?c=830&m=854&nl=2&s=bf7acfe2dfd656e64c262fe9165a0e17&lid=20910&l=-http--mybroadband.co.za/news/cellular/160348-telkoms-15gb-big-deal.html
<Kilos> with who/
<Kilos> a1!
<inetpro> with Telkom oom Kilos
<Kilos> oh but contract hey
<inetpro> yes
<Kilos> sigh
<inetpro> I can do with triple that though
<inetpro> plus more
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> what do you do
<Kilos> oh kids
<Kilos> dont forget if im overseas to get fly guy to upgrade QA so she doesnt burp anymore
<inetpro> at 30mbps I can finish 10GB in less than an hour
<Kilos> after debconf of course
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> but what would you do
<inetpro> easy
<inetpro> youtube
<Kilos> other than movies what is there one can get use of
<inetpro> music
<inetpro> photos
<Kilos> whew so much
<Kilos> videos ya eat data
<Kilos> i dont like modern video music, all the flashing images bad for head
<inetpro> it's gone quick, quick before you realise it if you're not careful
<inetpro> and videos are everywhere these days... not just YT
<Kilos> yes what a shame
<Kilos> if i want a recipe i want text not some persong rusing through it live
<Kilos> s/rusing/rushing
<Kilos> i cook at my own spead
<inetpro> if I watch TV I want to see what I want, not what some other people think I should watch
<inetpro> online TV on demand is the way to watch it
<Kilos> yeah but expensive
<inetpro> why?
<Kilos> with mobile data man
<Kilos> keep up
<Kilos> like that bash video i wont even watch it
<inetpro> obviously, but only because we have so many people who are easily influenced by the BIG media 
<inetpro> it will come down eventually, there's no other way
<Kilos> lets hope
<inetpro> just way too many coach potatoes who still keep on paying
<inetpro> because they don't know that they have choice
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> brainwashed
<Kilos> ai! ek moet still bly ne
<Kilos> net nou het ek nog wek
<Kilos> is it anton_may with knee problems
<Kilos> eeeek
<Kilos> Maaz wb
<Maaz> Thank you so much Kilos my good good friend
<Kilos> Maaz botsnack
<Maaz> YAY someone cares about me too!
<Kilos> inetpro is it the T20 final now
<Kilos> yes
<inetpro> Kilos: yes, and with England on 155/9 after 20 overs... this can become a very interesting final
<Kilos> yes the windies can whack a ball
<inetpro> wb MaNI
<Kilos> now you frightened him
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> this could be very interesting
<Kilos> oh my what a turnaround
<pavlushka> o/
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> see youall tomorrow
#ubuntu-za 2017-03-27
<andrewlsd> Morning #ubuntu-za
<nsnzero> morning andrewlsd 
<andrewlsd> \o nsnzero
<theblazehen> Hi all
<andrewlsd> o/ theblazehen
<Kilos> morning andrewlsd paddatrapper nsnzero smile divansantana_ ambo theblazehen thatgraemeguy tumbleweed and other lurking types
<Kilos> oh and of course old inetpro 
<Kilos> and MaNI 
<inetpro> oh hi Kilos
<Kilos> haha
<inetpro> and good mornings to all else
<Kilos> running the router off the ups works, now just still to see how long it can power a batteryless lappy and the router
<thatgraemeguy> morning peoples
<pavlushka> Mornings
<pavlushka> :p
<paddatrapper> Morning Kilos, inetpro, thatgraemeguy, pavlushka
<pavlushka> Hey paddatrapper, how is it going?
<andrewlsd> Morning Kilos thatgraemeguy pavlushka pavlushka inetpro
<Kilos> hmm... stuttering a bit there
<theblazehen> Can I just brag for a second here? http://imgur.com/a/hI95e Maybe it isn't that impressive, but it is for me
<theblazehen> Took most of my afternoon yesterday to get it working though...
<magespawn> good morning all
<theblazehen> hi magespawn
<nsnzero> awesome stuff theblazehen - but what is it ? 
<theblazehen> nsnzero: Shellcode execution from a buffer overflow :D
<theblazehen> Basically just a NOP sled, then my code, then overwriting the return address of the strcpy into my buffer, (Think it was the strcpy at least, pretty sure it was)
<theblazehen> I never though I'd ever get to writing assembly myself... Nevermind exploting a buffer overflow with it
<nsnzero> now i see it .... impressive indeed
<theblazehen> ty nsnzero :)
<theblazehen> nsnzero: It's just level 2 of http://overthewire.org/wargames/narnia though, and with ASLR, stack protection, etc disabled
<theblazehen> Still, from having no experience with assembly, except for "This looks hard...", to getting it to run by exploiting a buffer overflow is kinda cool
<magespawn> hi theblazehen, does it gain you a privilage escalation?
<theblazehen> hi magespawn. If it's a setuid binary (which it is), yes. Or if you have a restricted shell it could give you an unrestricted shell if it isn't setuid. Or if you have a sudoers rule for that single application
<theblazehen> You can see how I was narnia2, binary was setuid narnia3, and I became narnia3
<magespawn> theblazehen: i did not see the original post :)
<nsnzero> theblazehen: thats a nice tutorial site btw - do you need to sign up first to play ?
<nsnzero> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hi nsnzero 
<magespawn> theblazehen: can you repost the original link.
<nsnzero> http://overthewire.org/wargames/bandit/bandit0.html
<nsnzero> there magespawn 
<pavlushka> andrewlsd: Good day andrewlsd :)
<nsnzero> have a good afternoon everyone
<nsnzero> evening folks
<inetpro> hi nsnzero
<nsnzero> good evening inetpro 
<Langjan> Hello, how is everybody
<nsnzero> hi Langjan 
<nsnzero> doing well and yourself Langjan ?
<Langjan> Good, also well thks nsnzero 
<nsnzero> good to hear that Langjan 
<Langjan> Thks nsnzero, much to be grateful for 
<Langjan> You there Kilos? And hi inetpro, chesedo, pavlushka, smile, theblazehen      
<Langjan> and paddatrapper 
<smile> hi Langjan 
<Langjan> hi young man
<smile> Hi old man
<Langjan> lmga!
<Langjan> Wie's jou ou man jou klein parmant!
<Langjan> Only turning 74 in a few days man
<nsnzero> still young Langjan 
<Langjan> Yes, young at heart nsnzero 
<Langjan> Where's my pal Kilos - no sheep to chase in Rustenburg
<Langjan> Verstaan jy Afrikaans smile ?
<smile> Langjan: I'm only 21 (for now)
<smile> Langjan: ja, ek verstaan Afrikaans, hoekom vraag jy?
<Langjan> Net gewonder oor jy so stil is
<smile> hehe
<smile> Ek verstaan parmant ni, maar ek weet wa jy bedoel hêt
<Langjan> lmga, jys dieselfde ouderdom as my oudste kleinkind
<Langjan> means cheeky
<smile> omg o.O
<smile> I'm cheeky o.O
<smile> I was just stating the obvious.
<smile> You're old, I'm young.
<Langjan> Just pulling your leg young man
<smile> Don't, it hurts enough already
<smile> :P
<Langjan> To be young? 
<Langjan> hurts? Why
<smile> It doesn't hurt to be young, it hurts because I went badmintonning for over 2 hours :P
<Langjan> oh ok good
<smile> nah XD
<Langjan> Great game
<smile> I lost :P
<smile> So not so great either
<Langjan> well next time...
<smile> :D
<Langjan> somebody has to lose so someone else can win, we all have our days
<smile> when's my day?
<Langjan> When you win
<smile> When do I win?
<Langjan> When it's your day
<smile> Seems like a circular reference to me.
<smile> A stack overflow will soon follow.
<Langjan> lmga, and when you've practised enough
<smile> In software, a stack overflow occurs if the call stack pointer exceeds the stack bound. The call stack may consist of a limited amount of address space, often determined at the start of the program. The size of the call stack depends on many factors, including the programming language, machine architecture, multi-threading, and amount of available memory.
<smile> = you run out of memory
<Langjan> phew! 
<Langjan> glad I'm not in software
<smile> I do understand what's being sad, but I hardly ever need that knowledge to do my job
<smile> * said
<Langjan> All I know is I'm running at 4% CPU usage and 38% free memory 
<smile> That means you will reach a stackoverflow soon after you fill another 62% of your memory :P
<Langjan> Which will hopefully never happen
<MaNI> you don't need to exhaust your entire computers memory to have a stack overflow
<smile> Yeah. And if it does, you reach out to me and I'll just say "buy some more memory"
<smile> MaNI: true, but if you do, it's far more likely
<MaNI> not really, most programs have a fixed stack size thats measured in mbs
<MaNI> e.g. on windows with MSVC compiler by default a c++ program will have a stack limit of 1Mb
<MaNI> if the program exceeds 1Mb on the stack there will be an overflow
<smile> but you can increase it before a stack overflow occurs, right?
<smile> that's where malloc/alloc/... comes in?
<MaNI> no it's usually a fixed limit set at compile time
<MaNI> most large memory allocations are not done on the stack malloc/alloc allocates on the heap not on the stack
<smile> Okay. I do agree with you
<MaNI> stack overflow is usually a result of unbounded recursion
<smile> Correct. :)
<smile> That's the way I make those usually
<smile> But I don't make that error often
<smile> But sometimes you're trying to do something crazy
<Langjan> smile, is your calculation correct? Do I not reach stack overflow if I use up 38% more memory? 
<smile> Langjan: If you want to freeze your computer, you should use all available memory
<MaNI> ulimit -s 8192 - thats the default stack size for a linux program by the way, which is 8x larger than the windows default but still incredibly easy to exhaust
<smile> nice
<Langjan> I understand that but not your figure of 62%
<smile> Langjan: probably my calculation doesn't even make sense :P 
<smile> MaNI: does that mean a Linux program uses that memory if it doesn't need it?
<MaNI> it's a maximum so it doesn't have to be available at launch - AFAIK, I'm not sure if in practice it is or isn't though
<MaNI> quite possibly
<nsnzero> linux is designed to prevent memory getting full - its will swapped out ram and then kill userspace apps 
<nsnzero> MaNI: isnt the stack just a temp storage for return addresses from loops and subroutines ?
<MaNI> call stack, temporary variables etc.
<Langjan> OK guys you're way above my head, let me leave you to it
<Langjan> take care and watch out for the pretty girls smile 
<smile> Langjan: I'm in the process of catching one
<smile> good night!
<MaNI> I've only once ever in my programming career found a legitimate reason to mess around with the stack size of a program - as opposed to just fixing a bug like too much recursion, 8Mb is usually more than sufficient for a properly designed program :)
<Langjan> well dont say you were not warned
<smile> MaNI: when was that?
<smile> Langjan: lol
<Langjan> good luck my friend
<smile> thanks
<nsnzero> take care Langjan 
<Langjan> go well nsnzero and smile, plse give Kilos  my regards if and when he wakes up
<smile> sure
<Langjan> Tell him I have not broken anything for a while, maybe its time...lmga!
<nsnzero> nowdays the stack and other low level memory fiddling isnt necessary with compilers having memmory management builtin 
<nsnzero> i was just going to ask you Langjan - : "whats need fixing ?"
<MaNI> For a FSN parser I wrote for a specific project using boost::xpressive - because xpressive uses templates and is quite complex, and the parser rules themselves were very complex, and recursed quite a bit, it was easily exhausting stack space. Because it was special purpose code it was better to increase the stack size than to rewrite the code and/or slow it down by reducing stack allocation.
<Langjan> Only Kilos's kde nsnzero! 
<smile> MaNI: well done :)
<nsnzero> c++ mani -> its so complex 
<Kilos> im here
<Kilos> ai!
<nsnzero> evening Kilos - you just missed lanjan
<smile> Kilos: you have the greetings from Langjan :P
<Kilos> yes i see so
<Kilos> ill mail him ty nsnzero 
<smile> He warned me about pretty girls, is he right?
<Kilos> lol
<nsnzero> how you doing Kilos ?
<nsnzero> i just learnt the benefits of using ssh-agent together with ssh-add - no need to type pass phrases over and over again
<nsnzero> good night all 
<smile> Good night :-) 
#ubuntu-za 2017-03-28
<Kilos> morning all and sundry
<Kilos> hi anirbaan welcome to ubuntu-za
<anirbaan> Hello Kilos, thanks :)
<anirbaan> Kilos: and How are you today ?
<Kilos> oh my you know me, hehe, i am ok ty just got a thumping headache. how and who are you
<nsnzero> morning all 
<inetpro> bonjour
<inetpro> Ubuntu Linux 17.04 'Zesty Zapus' Final Beta now available for download
<Kilos> hi nsnzero and inetpro 
<nsnzero> morning Kilos & inetpro 
<nsnzero> i have a strange problem - i need to access a .mdb file on a local network - i can access it from a computer in another room but is it amazing slow - but if i swap the file onto the slow computer and try to access from the first pc its accessing fast again - its the same network distance through the same routers / switches 
<nsnzero> all the pc's are i5 and have the sames specs 
<Kilos> hi nsnzero 
<Kilos> again hehe
<nsnzero> hi again Kilos - why not ... lol 
<Kilos> lol
<K_K_N> hi all
<nsnzero> now the girls that works with the system believes that the delay is caused by the slow computer being in the second storey building - her explanation is that things take longer going up than down 
<nsnzero> hi K_K_N 
<K_K_N> hi nsnzero 
<K_K_N> and Hi Kilos
<K_K_N> nsnzero, I am not understanding you question 100% but let me see if I got it you are on Computer A and trying to access .mdb on computer B but its "amazing slow" (lol) but when you try to access .mdb file on Computer A from computer B its fast again?
<K_K_N> oh wait you said "but is it amazing slow"
<K_K_N> well no idea nsnzero you should be able to tell us if that is amazing or not
<K_K_N> LOL
<K_K_N> hahaha
<K_K_N> ok jokes aside
<K_K_N> did I get your question correct?
<nsnzero> yip its amazing and slow at the same time - quantum physical applies hear 
<K_K_N> lol
<nsnzero> why is my english so bad this morning 
<K_K_N> but they on the same network in the same building and both have the exact same network cards as well?
<nsnzero> the are all the same - i just swapped the location of the file 
<K_K_N> what response times do you get when you ping from machine A to B and vice versa?
<nsnzero> all pings > 1ms - these are windows pcs btw
<K_K_N> do they both take the same network route when accessing each other maybe one of the machines deciding to divert its route take a few extra hops to another router and then back again?
<K_K_N> ah windows there is your first problem there...HAHAHAHA
<K_K_N> LOL
<K_K_N> has it always been like this or is it just today?
<K_K_N> tracert from A to B then from B to A and check what happens
<K_K_N> also are there other users accessing the file on machine B while you trying to access it maybe that could be the reason why its slow?
<Langjan> G'morning Kilos hoe gaan dit?
<K_K_N> you could also check the what processes are running on each machine
<Langjan> and hi to all
<K_K_N> maybe the slow one has extra processes running
<K_K_N> hi Langjan
<Langjan> hi K_K_N 
<MaNI> one of the ethernet cards set to half duplex or something?
<K_K_N> btw nsnzero forgot to ask are these just desktop computers or servers?
<nsnzero> all networks report they are connected at 100mb
<K_K_N> I think MaNI may be on to something nsnzero, or the one machine has network priority set for other processes and is very low for accessing the database
<MaNI> alternatively a rotuing problem as K_K_N said (check the tracert) - or potentially an IP address conflict?
<nsnzero> then shouldnt't it be slow both ways 
<K_K_N> hmm... I think you may have a point but only if the tracert for both machines are the same but on one the output should be the reverse of the other
<K_K_N> but if they the same then I am thinking network has been prioritized for other processes but before I jump to conclusions how is the speed when you try accessing other files?
<MaNI> could also be really bad disk read speeds on the one machine, haha
<nsnzero> so far i disabled ip6 and disconnected all other computers = same results 
<nsnzero> the up hill theory sounds quiet feasible now
<K_K_N> lol
<K_K_N> have you checked running processes on the slow one? also I have read that windows sometimes automatically prioritizes certain network processes cause I had issues once with my machine that some stuff were connecting and others were not or were extremely slow although I am not sure whether following any of the online help actually worked cause it had no change for me and then eventually seemed to resolve itself
<K_K_N> so one could argue that the changes worked but I argue then why did it not make a difference when I rebooted immediately after the changes
<K_K_N> only after a few days after I just decided to give it a break
<K_K_N> it started to work the way I wanted it too
<nsnzero> i will keep tinkering with it K_K_N - lets see if it can be solved 
<K_K_N> nsnzero, ok cool
<K_K_N> let us know how it goes
<nsnzero> will do 
<inetpro> 03/28 11:02:36 <K_K_N> ah windows there is your first problem there...HAHAHAHA
<inetpro> nsnzero: good luck with the tinkering :-)
<nsnzero> have a good afternoon guys
<chesedo> afternoon all
<chesedo> inetpro: guess what?
<inetpro> chesedo: meeting time again?
<inetpro> hi chesedo
<chesedo> inetpro: yea, will you do the tweet please?
 * chesedo just did the list and g+
<pavlushka> afternoon inetpro chesedo and ChanServ :p
<chesedo> Hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> too late :p
<qwebirc89456> Gooday
<qwebirc89456> I am looking to broswe the dark web tonight looking for some information because my compnay has been mentioned a few times in scary parts of the internet. Can anyone direct me?
<qwebirc89456> The people whio gave me this information are looking for more than R150k just to share the information 
<Kilos-> qwebirc89456 be patient, someone should be able to advise you 
<Kilos-> and welcome to ubuntu-za
<chesedo> qwebirc89456: you will use the Tor browser to access the dark web
<chesedo> And doing it in a VM will also be a good idea
<chesedo> Although afaik the dark web is segmented (in many pieces) so you will need luck to be in the piece where your company is mentioned
<chesedo> Others may be able to enlighten more
<qwebirc89456> I am going to be in Ubuntu then install a Windows VM machine 
<nsnzero> evening K_K_N 
<inetpro> Bonsoir mesdames et messieurs
<inetpro> Kilos: are we having a meeting?
<Kilos> hmm... i think so
<Kilos> hi Plushmaniac welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> smile dont play games here with my old head man
<smile> hehe
 * inetpro wonders whether chesedo is ready for the meeting
<inetpro> smile: wb
<smile> thanks. I was Plusheen for a while.
<Kilos> im falling asleep already
<inetpro> superfly: are you with us today?
<Kilos> here you are smile
<Kilos> so stay smile here
<smile> I can't promise
<Kilos> :-)
<inetpro> wb nsnzero
<inetpro> oops
<inetpro> wb nsnzero
<nsnzero> hi inetpro and thanks 
<inetpro> Meeting in less than 15 min
<inetpro> Agenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20170328
<nsnzero> roger that inetpro 
<smile> inetpro: meeting? again?
<smile> Stop meeting and get stuff done
<inetpro> smile: that's why we have you here
<smile> I don't do a lot for the ubuntu-za project specifically
<chesedo> inetpro: isn't that bonjour?
<inetpro> chesedo: I have no idea :-)
 * inetpro is still learning French
<chesedo> Maaz: announce Meeting in 5
<Maaz> Hear ye, hear ye! Meeting in 5
<chesedo> inetpro: interesting... how are you learning (method wise)?
 * chesedo last conducted the meeting in sept he sees
<inetpro> chesedo: https://www.duolingo.com/
<inetpro> quite cool actually, but I'm a real beginner
<chesedo> yeah, the same thing that i use(d)
<chesedo> inetpro: which level you at?
<inetpro> 6%
<nsnzero> wee wee 
<nlsthzn> oui
<inetpro> chesedo: wish they had local languages there already
<inetpro> hi nlsthzn
 * chesedo did not know it had percentage measures
<nlsthzn> o/
<chesedo> inetpro: there is one african lang added last year
<londoner> Maaz: I am Paul Romano
<Maaz> londoner: *blink*
<chesedo> Maaz: start meeting about Ubuntu Monthly Meeting - March 2017
 * Maaz gets out his memo-pad and cracks his knuckles
<chesedo> Maaz: topic Welcoming and Introduction 
<chesedo> A warm welcome to all and thanks for joining in on out monthly meeting
<Maaz> Current Topic: Welcoming and Introduction
<inetpro> Maaz: I am Gustav H Meyer
<Maaz> inetpro: Done
<chesedo> Our bot maaz does the minutes as usual so please introduce yourself to it using `Maaz: I am <firstname lastname>` eg.
<chesedo> Maaz: I am Pieter Engelbrecht
<Maaz> chesedo: Yessir
<theblazehen> Maaz I am Jeandre Le Roux
<Maaz> theblazehen: Yessir
<nsnzero> Maaz: i am nasan zero
<Maaz> nsnzero: Righto
<chesedo> londoner: you were a bit too quick
<londoner> Maaz: I am Paul Romano
<Maaz> londoner: Alrighty
<chesedo> Today's agenda is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20170328
<chesedo> any last minute changes are welcome
<chesedo> and welcome to the meeting londoner
<chesedo> I guess all happy with agenda?
<inetpro> +1
<chesedo> Maaz: agreed All happy with the agenda
<Maaz> Agreed: All happy with the agenda
<chesedo> Maaz: topic Review minutes of previous meeting
<Maaz> Current Topic: Review minutes of previous meeting
<chesedo> minutes of the previous meeting is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20170228#Summary
<chesedo> Feel free to go through it for a refresher
<chesedo> and raise any issues you may have
<chesedo> Maaz: agreed All happy with previous minutes
<Maaz> Agreed: All happy with previous minutes
<chesedo> Maaz: topic Next Steps
<Maaz> Current Topic: Next Steps
<chesedo> does anyone want to get an Ubuntu membership, coc or need help getting a launchpad ID, joining the mailing list or trello page
<chesedo> *?
<chesedo> magespawn's and kapanda's membership progress is still ongoing I see
<nsnzero> i have signed the coc 
<nsnzero> and i think i have a launchpad id - so i am good 
<chesedo> Maaz: agreed nothing new to add to next steps
<Maaz> Agreed: nothing new to add to next steps
<chesedo> Maaz: topic Events
<Maaz> Current Topic: Events
<chesedo> These events took place in the past month:
<chesedo> - Scaleconf: 9-10 March, Cape Town
<chesedo> - devconf: 9 March, Johannesburg 
<chesedo> - FreeBeerSessions: 2 March, Cape Town/Johannesburg 
<chesedo> anyone attended any of these or other events?
<chesedo> nsnzero: did you do the coc recently?
<inetpro> -1
<chesedo> inetpro: does that mean that i missed something?
<chesedo> or just a "rogger, negative"?
<inetpro> chesedo: haha no, just that I didn't attend any events
<chesedo> oh...
 * chesedo breaths sigh of relieve
<chesedo> anyone know of any new upcoming events?
<nsnzero> yes couple months now - Kilos helped me 
<chesedo> we should try and add those that pop up on the za-tech slack from time to time
<chesedo> nsnzero: oh, great
<inetpro> chesedo: I had a quick look there, not much that I noticed
<inetpro> but maybe I missed something
<superfly> oh dear, I missed the meeting
<superfly> sorry guys :-(
<chesedo> inetpro: i see some...
<chesedo> let me list them:
<inetpro> superfly: welcome back, you're not too late yet
<superfly> Maaz: I am Raoul Snyman
<Maaz> superfly: Okay
<chesedo> - Using Go to build a real-time ad bidder (CPT 30th March) -> https://www.meetup.com/gocapetown/events/238382654/
<chesedo> - CSS feature detection workshop: 08 April 2017 (CPT) -> https://www.meetup.com/ctfeds/events/236894086/
<inetpro> superfly: anything interesting happening on the debian side in the near future?
<chesedo> - Elastic Seminar and Meetup: 29 March 2017 (Grayton) -> https://www.meetup.com/Elasticsearch-South-Africa/events/238458339/
<superfly> inetpro: not in ZA, but DebConf17 is happening in Montreal from the 6th ro the 12th of August: https://debconf17.debconf.org/
<nsnzero> cape town is where the action is - read that parts or most of  amazon's ec2 was designed in cape town 
<superfly> nsnzero: yep
<chesedo> - The Gauteng Python group meetup 18 March 2017 (Jhb) -> https://www.meetup.com/Gauteng-Python-Users-Group/events/238264208/
<superfly> PyConZA 2017 is happening in Cape Town again: https://za.pycon.org/
<superfly> 5th and 6th of October
<chesedo> lol 18 march is past due of course...
<chesedo> Maaz: agreed A lot of upcoming events including Python, CSS, GO and Elastic
<Maaz> Agreed: A lot of upcoming events including Python, CSS, GO and Elastic
<chesedo> there seems to be more, but i thing we will need a proper list to keep track of them all...
<inetpro> interesting, thanks chesedo
<superfly> chesedo, inetpro: Just had a thought, what about a learning slot? Links to courses, free tutorials, etc?
<chesedo> superfly: here or the mini meetings?
<nsnzero> i suggest that it be mailed to us for future reference 
<chesedo> let me just switch to misc
<chesedo> Maaz: topic Miscellaneous 
<Maaz> Current Topic: Miscellaneous
<chesedo> nsnzero: that could work too... but how often?
<chesedo> and other misc updates are as follow:
<nsnzero> ubuntu for hope : currently working on getting a few pc's ready for donation but its end of term - maybe i can sort something out during the holidays
<chesedo> - Education project: william is not here and I was sick last week so could not yet get Booktype, OnlyOffice or Pubsweet setup for testing
<inetpro> superfly: I think a announcing free learning resources like we do events could work
<inetpro> superfly: I can just imagine this to be like a never ending list
<chesedo> nsnzero: sounds great...
<nsnzero> chesedo: i think one or twice a month if there is sufficient events / learning resources available 
<chesedo> nsnzero: karl mentioned that the inflow of PCs is more that the request currently so a list of available one are currently kept...
<inetpro> chesedo: oh that is interesting
<inetpro> chesedo: is it PC's or laptops?
<nsnzero> maybe i can get in touch with karl and find those pc's some good ubuntu homes 
<chesedo> inetpro: i guess both will do...
 * inetpro should look at how to submit a request
<inetpro> our kid's schools can always do with more resources
<chesedo> inetpro: i think some level of pickyness might be involved with the low requests?
<chesedo> s/?//
<superfly> I made an upcoming events page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/UpcomingEvents
<nsnzero> i advocate that kids need to be pc literate at an early age - drop ubuntu education edition on those pc's and let them have some educational fun
<nsnzero> kids arent fussy if its entertaining them 
<chesedo> superfly: great, i think that announcing it to the list might be helpfull to spread it around and get more items...
<chesedo> nsnzero: true that
 * inetpro wonders whether Kilos is here
<chesedo> then the other misc topic: at the last mini meeting is was suggested to add a "Help Wanted" section to the mini meeting..
<chesedo> possible as part of Job Openings..
<chesedo> and also an announcement... Ubuntu 17.04 in final beta is out now, official release date is on Thursday, 13 April...
 * chesedo thinks that the help wanted section can just integrate into jobs
<inetpro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZestyZapus/ReleaseSchedule
<inetpro> chesedo: oh and Ubuntu 12.04 reaches end of life on 28 April 
<nsnzero> any guesses what the next release will be code named ?
<inetpro> the LTS version
<chesedo> Maaz: accepted Ubuntu 17.04 to be released 13 April
<Maaz> Accepted: Ubuntu 17.04 to be released 13 April
<chesedo> Maaz: accepted Ubuntu 12.04 to be reach EOL 28 April
<Maaz> Accepted: Ubuntu 12.04 to be reach EOL 28 April
<inetpro> if you still rely heavily on Ubuntu 12.04 you can opt for ESM (Extended Security Maintenance) now
<chesedo> Maaz: accepted To integrate "Help Wanted" with "Job Openings" in mini meeting
<Maaz> Accepted: To integrate "Help Wanted" with "Job Openings" in mini meeting
<chesedo> Maaz: topic Next meeting
<Maaz> Current Topic: Next meeting
<chesedo> It seems that the next meeting is 25 Apr?
<inetpro> correct 
<chesedo> And mini meetings will be 29 March & 12 Apr?
<chesedo> Maaz: agreed next meeting is 25 April 2017 @ 20:30
<Maaz> Agreed: next meeting is 25 April 2017 @ 20:30
<chesedo> Maaz: agreed Next mini meeting 29 March 2017 and 12 April 2017 @ 20:30
<Maaz> Agreed: Next mini meeting 29 March 2017 and 12 April 2017 @ 20:30
<chesedo> Maaz: topic Elect chairperson for next meeting
<Maaz> Current Topic: Elect chairperson for next meeting
<chesedo> anyone up for next chair?
 * inetpro votes for chesedo
<nsnzero> you did an excellent job chesedo - why challenge that 
<chesedo> Maaz: agreed chesedo to chair next meeting
<Maaz> Agreed: chesedo to chair next meeting
<chesedo> nsnzero: just for diversity...
<chesedo> and ty inetpro nsnzero
<chesedo> Also thanks all for having joined on the monthly meeting
<inetpro> chesedo: thanks for doing it again
<chesedo> Maaz: end meeting
<Maaz> Meeting Ended
<Maaz> Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2017-03-28-18-30-30.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2017-03-28-18-30-30.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2017-03-28-18-30-30.html
<inetpro> chesedo: I think next time we should just try to get the announcements out a bit earlier, sorry for being late on that again
 * chesedo has a returning headache so is off for the night
<inetpro> not sure whether it will make a difference though
<chesedo> inetpro: the 17.04 anoun?
<inetpro> chesedo: eish! Good luck!
<inetpro> chesedo: I mean the meeting announcements on Twitter and G+
<chesedo> oh yeah
<inetpro> not sure whether it will make a difference
<chesedo> i think the thurs before should be great...
<inetpro> IT people generally try to avoid meetings as far as possible
<nsnzero> good night all 
<inetpro> good night chesedo, and thanks again
 * chesedo aim for at least before the weekend next time
<chesedo> yw inetpro
<chesedo> night all
<paddatrapper> Sorry to have missed that meeting. Busy with guests
<inetpro> paddatrapper: no worries, it's called life
<paddatrapper> inetpro: that's true. And a crazy one most the time too
<inetpro> https://opensource.google.com/ a new home for Google Open Source
#ubuntu-za 2017-03-29
<inetpro> goeiemore
<theblazehen> Morning all
<theblazehen> Has anyone tried using named volumes with dockerng in salt?
<theblazehen> I can do a bind mount, or a volume, but not a named volume
<theblazehen> and if you use a bind then you don't get the files that should be in the directory at the start, so you would need to create a container, copy the files out, then create a new container with the bind, and when you just use a volume then you get a new volume every time that you change something in the config of the container
<theblazehen> Maybe I should ask #salt
<inetpro> theblazehen: wow, so many nicks in #salt
<paddatrapper> Morning theblazehen, inetpro, everyone
<theblazehen> hi paddatrapper, inetpro
<chesedo> morning all
<chesedo> inetpro: next agenda page is up https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20170425
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-za to: Please help oom Kilos! https://www.gofundme.com/ReunionRoadblock/ | Ubuntu South Africa https://ubuntu-za.org | Next Meeting: Tue, 25 April 20:30, Agenda: bit.ly/2ntNEBO | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | pastebin: https://bin.snyman.info | picpaste: http://pasteboard.co
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-za to: Please help oom Kilos! https://www.gofundme.com/ReunionRoadblock/ | Ubuntu South Africa https://ubuntu-za.org | Next Meeting: Tue, 25 April 20:30, Agenda: https://bit.ly/2ntNEBO | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | pastebin: https://bin.snyman.info | picpaste: http://pasteboard.co
<inetpro> chesedo: topic changed
<chesedo> inetpro: what is the loco team portal for?
<chesedo> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-za/meetings/
<theblazehen> https://hub.docker.com/r/hellyna/tar/ please tell me this is a joke...
<chesedo> theblazehen: i would like to tell you it is a joke :P
<theblazehen> :(
<inetpro> chesedo: I'm not sure whether the portal is still used effectively these days, I understand that they used to use it at higher levels 
<theblazehen> https://xkcd.com/1654/ I guess it _is_ part of the install script... But you really should have tar anyway
<chesedo> inetpro: should it still be part of the list for meeting items on trello
<inetpro> chesedo: see http://loco.ubuntu.com/
<inetpro> my impression from that is that not many people are using it any longer
<chesedo> inetpro: also only two teams here -> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/
<chesedo> although i suspect that it would be a first point of entry for users looking for a loco
<inetpro> that's the thing, if we post a meeting event we will also get listed there
<chesedo> inetpro: we now have a listing...
<inetpro> cool, thanks chesedo
<chesedo> theblazehen: you ready for tonight's news?
<theblazehen> chesedo: Wow.. Already. Time flies. Will be
<chesedo> theblazehen: great
 * theblazehen can't wait for version 5.4 of the elastic stack
<theblazehen> https://www.elastic.co/products/x-pack/machine-learning
<Kilos> o/
<theblazehen> hi Kilos, poppingtonic
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<chesedo> Maaz: seen nsnzero
<Maaz> chesedo: nsnzero was last seen 21 hours, 56 minutes and 14 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2017-03-28 20:20:31 BST], and has been offline on freenode since 2017-03-28 20:21:34 BST
<chesedo> Kilos-: do you know who nsnzero is exactly?
<Kilos-> nope chesedo why?
<Kilos> sorry i slept and missed the meeting
<Kilos> and near to sleeping again and slept most of the day
<Kilos> stupid meds
<chesedo> np Kilos
<chesedo> he mentioned that he might be able to give the Ubuntu for Hope pc a good home...
<chesedo> and Karl now has a few that he would like to get out...
<chesedo> theblazehen: is LSD just located in JHB?
<chesedo> theblazehen: you ready?
<chesedo> Maaz: start meeting about Ubuntu Mini Meeting - 29 March 2017
 * Maaz gets out his memo-pad and cracks his knuckles
<chesedo> Hi all and welcome to the 2nd mini meeting
<chesedo> feel free to introduce yourself to maaz using 'Maaz: I am <first, last name>'
<chesedo> Maaz: I am Pieter Engelbrecht
<Maaz> chesedo: Yessir
<nsnzero> good evening all
<chesedo> the topics for mini meetings are Latest and greatest news", "Local openings and Help" and "Education Project"
<chesedo> hi nsnzero
<chesedo> i guess we will start with the openings while waiting on theblazehen
<nsnzero> Maaz: i am nasan zero
<Maaz> nsnzero: Righto
<chesedo> Maaz: topic Local Openings and Help
<Maaz> Current Topic: Local Openings and Help
<chesedo> These are the same as last time:
<chesedo> - Senior Linux Administrator / Linux Architect (Jhb) -> http://www.lsd.co.za/senior-linux-administrator--linux-archi
<chesedo> - DBA Guru (Jhb) -> http://www.lsd.co.za/dba-guru
<chesedo> - Senior JAVA Developer with Middleware Experience (Jhb) -> http://www.lsd.co.za/senior-java-developer-with-middleware-ex
<chesedo> - Java Middleware Magician (Jhb) -> http://www.lsd.co.za/java-middleware-magician
<chesedo> Obsidian also has some, but they do not seem current (2016)
 * chesedo can post link if anyone is interested
<chesedo> will also give a few secs if anyone else has some to share
<chesedo> Maaz: topic Ubuntu Education
<Maaz> Current Topic: Ubuntu Education
<chesedo> Like said last night, i saw sick so could yet get any of the options up to test them...
<chesedo> but really want to have one by next mini to have something to test out...
<chesedo> with that I can atleast give an Ubuntu for Hope update
<chesedo> Karl got a few PCs last week and there was a response on the list for 2 too
<chesedo> he is just looking for homes for them
<chesedo> nsnzero: last night you mentioned that you might have some
<nsnzero> yes chesedo : trying to get a few running from the lot i got 
<chesedo> nsnzero: homes i mean
<nsnzero> i hope to donate them to primary schools in the area 
<chesedo> nsnzero: you might also be able to exchange parts with Karl
<chesedo> nsnzero: Gauteng area?
<nsnzero> that may work - but i am in durban 
<chesedo> nsnzero: then advise would be the best option i think :D
<chesedo> nsnzero: we are always here... just need to state the diagnoses...
 * chesedo thinks that we might have to skip news tonight
<nsnzero> let see if my getting donation and sponsorship skills still work 
<nsnzero> chesedo: - i just haven't found time to get around to it - by the next meeting i will have a full report 
<chesedo> seems like i should ask you to mail the list next time nsnzero
<chesedo> nsnzero: awesome... and in between we are here to help with dianoses too...
<chesedo> time is an understandable major issue thu
<nsnzero> its sad that there are only 24 hours in a day 
<chesedo> nsnzero: out of interest do you know how close you are to william
<chesedo> *?
 * chesedo likes to joke that it should have been structured around 100 hours
<chesedo> just so that he would have more time
<chesedo> well that seems to be it then...
<chesedo> thank you all, argm nsnzero, for joining in on the mini meeting
<chesedo> Maaz: end meeting
<Maaz> Meeting Ended
<Maaz> Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2017-03-29-18-30-15.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2017-03-29-18-30-15.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2017-03-29-18-30-15.html
<nsnzero> chesedo: good meeting 
<chesedo> nsnzero: i am asking because i remember he is also in dbn
<chesedo> and was REALLY excited about restoring some PCs
<nsnzero> where is william located in durban ?
<chesedo> i have no idea
<chesedo> Kilos: you have an idea of about where in Durban william is located?
<nsnzero> i will have to catch him on irc then - i dont think he is on the mailing list 
<Kilos> nope chesedo 
<nsnzero> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi nsnzero 
<Kilos> chesedo mail him
<nsnzero> its a shame all my pc fanatics moved from the area 
<nsnzero> i will have to resort to desperate measures to contact them - i will have to use face book
<Kilos> hahaha
<nsnzero> my wife mocks me because i don't know how to post a message ...
<chesedo> nsnzero: no worries... neither do i...
<chesedo> only because i never used it thu :P
<nsnzero> birds of a feather chesedo 
<chesedo> stick together nsnzero
<nsnzero> spot on 
<theblazehen> Ah, man, totally forgot! Sorry :(
<chesedo> np theblazehen
<chesedo> nsnzero: i emailed William so will let you know soon
<chesedo> well night all
<chesedo> and hi zoidbergwill
<nsnzero> thanks chesedo - have a good night 
<theblazehen> cheers chesedo
<nsnzero> theblazehen: good evening 
<theblazehen> hi nsnzero
<nsnzero> thanks for posting the link to overthewire - i had some fun 
<theblazehen> nsnzero:  Nice. Which ones did you do / are doing?
<theblazehen> http://imgur.com/a/BW5ZU M-x gdb :)
<nsnzero> the first 1 bandit - level 14 
<theblazehen> Nice. Last 3 or 4 are a little tricky
<nsnzero> keeps me from getting bored 
<theblazehen> nsnzero: Yeah. If you're interested in the web side of things, give narnia a go. I'm just on level 17 or 18 or so now though
<nsnzero> there was a good debugger with a good tutorial - but i forgotten the name 
<theblazehen> something based on gdb? Or seperate?
<nsnzero> separate but it had some good features - i am not familiar with gdb
<theblazehen> nsnzero:  Evan's debugger / edb? Ollydbg? was it a free one? Or something like http://binary.ninja? https://www.hopperapp.com 
<nsnzero> i think gdb is more universal - this was made specifically for reverse engineering 
<theblazehen> nsnzero: Well, gdb has the api, which some of the debuggers use, etc
<nsnzero> ollydbg name sounds familiar - i will have to check my notes 
<theblazehen> https://sourceware.org/gdb/wiki/GDB%20Front%20Ends
<nsnzero> theblazehen: the future is social engineering
<theblazehen> nsnzero: Yeah. I'm more into it for the fun stuff, not sure if I'm good enough to be able to do this professionally in the future
 * nsnzero has watched too many movies
<theblazehen> heh, yeah
<nsnzero> i just read for the knowledge haven't found the need to implement 
<theblazehen> nsnzero: Yeah, mostly just do it for fun
<theblazehen> nsnzero: Probably have something that you might enjoy reading sometime soon :)
<nsnzero> that would be appreciated 
<theblazehen> Well, maybe not that great. Still kind of interesting, and it's the coolest thing I've found
<nsnzero> share the knowledge 
<theblazehen> nsnzero: Yeah, just still chatting to the vendor about when I can release the info
<nsnzero> whenever you can 
<nsnzero> have a good night theblazehen 
<theblazehen> Thanks, you too nsnzero
#ubuntu-za 2017-03-30
<inetpro> good mornings
<theblazehen> hi inetpro, all
<nsnzero> morning all
<thatgraemeguy> morning peoples
<andrewlsd> morning nsnzero thatgraemeguy theblazehen inetpro paddatrapper 
<paddatrapper> Morning andrewlsd
<chesedo> morning inetpro theblazehen nsnzero thatgraemeguy andrewlsd paddatrapper and all others
<paddatrapper> Morning chesedo, nsnzero, thatgraemeguy, inetpro, thatgraemeguy
<nsnzero> morning thatgraemeguy andrewlsd paddatrapper chesedo and anyone i missed
<magespawn> good morning 
<inetpro> question asked on ZA Tech slack #linux channel 
<inetpro> " By any chance does someone know where I could find the default list of packages installed on Ubuntu server? 
<inetpro> I know you can do this for Ubuntu desktop, 
<inetpro> i.e. http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ubuntu-14.04.5-desktop-amd64.manifest "
<chesedo> inetpro: the jigdo file (whatever that is) contains a list of deb files -> http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ubuntu-14.04.5-server-amd64.jigdo
<chesedo> but with a server install one can choose which services to install so only a subset of that is used
<tumbleweed> inetpro: there are multiple ways to install Ubuntu server. I'd suggest looking at the packages depended on by ubuntu-standard / ubuntu-minimal, but really the best way to answer that is to install it and then dpkg -l
<tumbleweed> there's the packages debootstrap installs: Priority: required and (optionally) important
<tumbleweed> and their dependencies
<tumbleweed> and then there's whatever else you get from the tasks you select
<nsnzero> evening folks
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> chesedo, tumbleweed: thanks for your response
<nsnzero> hi inetpro 
<chesedo> hi nsnzero
<nsnzero> hi chesedo 
<nsnzero> today i learn't that the last command can show all previous successful logins - are there other such obscure commands that only googling will reveal ?
<inetpro> nsnzero: what's the first command?
<inetpro> :-)
<nsnzero> lol 
<nsnzero> hopefully last is not the last command i will learn - what is the strange commands you use ?
<nsnzero> exit
<inetpro> so many commands out there, I don't have any specifics in mind
 * chesedo 's favorite is !!
<nsnzero> people still find it very hard to believe that poweroff shuts down the pc 
<inetpro> nsnzero: a2ps
<nsnzero> and a space before a command will ensure that its not saved to history 
<nsnzero> any to post script - interesting 
<inetpro> nsnzero: let's say I have a text file called "vlans" with contents as follows 
<inetpro> VLAN    Name            Network
<inetpro> 10      Floor1          10.1.10.0/24
<inetpro> 11      Floor2          10.1.11.0/24
<inetpro> ...
<inetpro> and I just want to pretty-print that, I do as follows:
<inetpro> nl -b p^[1-9] vlans | a2ps -R --columns=1 --center-title="VLANS" -o output.ps
<nsnzero> so you can print fancy stuff straight from the terminal -  thats awesome 
<inetpro> oh yes you can, I just prefer to put it in a file first then inspect with okular before I print
<nsnzero> didnt know about nl as well 
<inetpro> nl is awesome
<inetpro> comes in very handy to summarise information
<nsnzero> i will have to try it sometime 
<nsnzero> take care inetpro - good night all - thanks for sharing 
<inetpro> good night
<inetpro> Kilos-: gaan slaap
<Kilos-> inetpro ek het
<Kilos-> toe gaan krag af en genny start toe skrik ek wakker
<Kilos-> en my plan met die router en lappy op ups werk nie om aanlyn te bly niw want daar is nog a eth hub wat moet ups krag kry
<Kilos-> sug
<Kilos-> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2017-03-31
<superfly> Ouch, looks like South Africa is in for a rough day ahead. 
<MaNI> yeah, should be a bit of a rollercoaster
<SilverCode> hopefully by Monday this time it won't just be the finance minister being re-replaced, but also the president
<MaNI> we can hope but it's probably a long shot, the ANC are quite set on their "settle matters internally" thing, and the 'good' ANC people are too cowardly to openly vote in a non anonymous vote like that because of what happens if he still stays. Maybe this is finally enough for it to change though, personally I expect more of the same in parliament, if we are lucky we may see him leave via some ANC mechanism over next month
<inetpro> uh-oh!
<inetpro> who's stealing my bits again?
<inetpro> good mornings everyone
<chesedo> inetpro: i was only trying to take a bite :P
<inetpro> skelm chesedo
<inetpro> Maaz: watch him
<Maaz> I'll keep one eye on him for you inetpro
<inetpro> Maaz: botsnack
<Maaz> YAY someone cares about me too!
<theblazehen> Hi all
<nsnzero> afternoon guys
<Kilos> evening everyone and inetpro 
<nsnzero> good evening all
<Kilos> the joys of a sick internet connection
<Kilos> evening everyone
<nsnzero> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi nsnzero inetpro and other lurkers
<inetpro> ohi Kilos
<Kilos> fix the internet inetpro 
<inetpro> on a friday evening, no
<Kilos> cellc called today and said the found there is a blockage to us and they are working on it. is there such a thing
<inetpro> better if it's broken so I can sleep in peace
<Kilos> telkom and mtn very sick here as well
<Kilos> hahahaha
<nsnzero> blockage ? 
<nsnzero> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> yes that sounded strange to me as well
<inetpro> blockage?
<inetpro> sounds weird
<Kilos> more like upgrade needed imo
<Kilos> see they used to talking to people that know even less than i do
<Kilos> bs baffles brains
<nsnzero> they upgrade us to lte - so i cant complain its pretty stable from what it was   
<Kilos> great
<Kilos> the auntie that was my neighbour in pta just had a heart attack, holy moly whats going on
<nsnzero> hopefully Kilos - they work on upgrading those lines and towers near you
<nsnzero> sorry to hear that 
<Kilos> im sure its just the tower thats only edge capable and not even maintained
<Kilos> i get better ping speed from mtn 2g
<Kilos> but not stable at all, drops every 30 mins or so
<Kilos> sigh
<nsnzero> i couldnt get connected after 8 
<Kilos> ai! even lte gives hassles
<nsnzero> i wonder if the towers are just repeaters or are they connect via a fixed line ?
<nsnzero> good night all
#ubuntu-za 2017-04-01
<nsnzero> good evening all
<Langjan> Hello all the guys
<nsnzero> hi Langjan 
<Langjan> hi nsnzero you ok?
<nsnzero> i am well Langjan , and how are you ?
<Langjan> Fine thks nsnzero 
<nsnzero> good to hear Langjan 
<Langjan> Good to see you're also well nsnzero 
<Langjan> Just checked in to see if all are ok, any news from kilos?
<nsnzero> he was on yesterday - he is having internet connection issues again 
<Langjan> Ai. 
<Langjan> Have a good evening and weekend nsnzero and all the guys 
<nsnzero> you take care as well Langjan - good night
<Langjan> thks nsnzero best wishes
#ubuntu-za 2017-04-02
<Kilos> morning everyone. hopefully soon cellc will supply a decnt connection
<Kilos> decent
<Langjan> Good day all
<Langjan> Welcome back Kilos 
<Langjan> Any advice please? I get this when I do sudo apt update: W: https://download.01.org/gfx/ubuntu/16.04/main/dists/xenial/InRelease: Signature by key 09D6EF97BFB38E916EF060E756A3DEF863961D39 uses weak digest algorithm (SHA1). The link leads to nowhere and the only website that seems to provide feedback is in Spanish. 
<Langjan> F.i. I unchecked the Intel Graphics updates in the repos which appears to have solved the problem  
<Kilos> ai!
<nsnzero> evening all
#ubuntu-za 2018-03-26
<chesedo> afternoon all
#ubuntu-za 2018-03-27
<chesedo> o/
#ubuntu-za 2018-03-28
<chesedo>   morning all
#ubuntu-za 2018-03-30
<nlsthzn> hi all... what is the news in ZA land?
<nlsthzn> *sigh*
<def603> .-.            .-.
<def603> /   \          /   \
<def603> |   _ \        / _   |
<def603> ;  | \ \      / / |  ;
<def603> \  \ \ \_.._/ / /  /
<def603> '. '.;'    ';,' .'
<def603> './ _    _ \.'
<def603> .'  a __ a  '.
<def603> '--./ _,   \/   ,_ \.--'
<def603> ----|   \   /\   /   |----
<nlsthzn> well that was random...
#ubuntu-za 2018-03-31
<nlsthzn> cheers all
<chesedo> It seems to be some fox... 
<chesedo> what's the new release named again?
<Kilos> afternoon guys, hope you are all well
<Kilos> here is some good news from firefox i think
<Kilos> https://fullcirclemagazine.org/2018/03/29/new-firefox-extension-builds-a-wall-around-facebook/
<Kilos> that should stop FB finding out what colour panties we wear
<Kilos> till they buy the fox maybe
<Kilos> where is maaz?
<Kilos> inetpro: fix it
<Kilos> chesedo: why you so quiet lad
<Kilos> all of you, dont you communicate anymore??
<Kilos> ai ai ai ai ai
<Kilos> inetpro: where are the ibids
<Kilos> superfly: you broke it
<Kilos> i even forgot my bots name
<Kilos> but one of you broke her
<Kilos> oh yeah QA was her name
<Kilos> paddatrapper: whats happening here?
<paddatrapper> Kilos: pretty quite, not much has happened lately. How are you doing? 
<pavlushka> o/
<pavlushka> how to route between 192.168.20.3(host) and 192.168.30.5(host) manually? and how to set route in 192.168.20.3(host) to be able to ping 192.168.30.5(host)?
#ubuntu-za 2019-03-25
<pavlushka> howzitcal: o/
<howzitcal> hey pavlushka 
<pavlushka> howzitcal: should I say afternoon?
<howzitcal> haha indeed pavlushka 
<howzitcal> hows thing that side pavlushka 
<pavlushka> howzitcal: better than yesterday (weather is in transition from winter to summer) as I had fever but today I am ok.
<pavlushka> howzitcal: and you?
<howzitcal> all good this side pavlushka 
<howzitcal> got any linux news pavlushka?
<pavlushka> howzitcal: not much except that stadia is running GNU/linux with vulkan
<howzitcal> thats awesome pavlushka 
#ubuntu-za 2019-03-26
<Megaguy32> Hello
#ubuntu-za 2019-03-28
<superfly> o/
#ubuntu-za 2019-03-29
<Kilos> ai! ai! ai! ai! ai! what is happening here
<Kilos> superfly  you awake?
<Kilos> QA  wb
<QA> Thank you so much Kilos my good friend
<pavlushka> QA coffee on
 * QA flips the salt-timer
<pavlushka> Kilos-: o/
<QA> Coffee's ready for pavlushka!
<pavlushka> QA ty
<QA> Only a pleasure pavlushka
